# What does a trad girlfriend look like?



## KenCPollock

Ali MacGraw in "Goodbye Columbus." Tall, willowy, brunette, long hair, small chests. Measurements: 33A-24-34 (Source: Celebrity Sleuth magazine)


----------



## xcubbies

Ken, yes, she's the one. Of course she played against the Trad type as the girlfriend in Love Story. If I remember, she was suppose to be of Italian extraction. How about Candice Bergen in Carnal Knowledge, another college film?


----------



## Coolidge24

Dylan Hundley "Sally Fowler" in Metropolitan.


----------



## 14395

Ali MacGraw in "Love Story"



ye

Ali MacGraw in "Goodbye Columbus"






_____________


----------



## Harris

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> Dylan Hundley "Sally Fowler" in Metropolitan.


I'll gladly ditto that.


----------



## jmorgan32

> quote:_Originally posted by kencpollock_
> 
> Ali MacGraw in "Goodbye Columbus." Tall, willowy, brunette, long hair, small chests.


Ken, I do enjoy trad ladies, however I simply cannot bring myself to reject one if they have a particulary large chest.


----------



## Coolidge24

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> Dylan Hundley "Sally Fowler" in Metropolitan.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll gladly ditto that.
Click to expand...

From what we have heard from you we should also add Mrs. Harris before you two met and most Sweet Briar girls, no?


----------



## iammatt

> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by kencpollock_
> 
> Ali MacGraw in "Goodbye Columbus." Tall, willowy, brunette, long hair, small chests.
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, I do enjoy trad ladies, however I simply cannot bring myself to reject one if they have a particulary large chest.
Click to expand...

I'll gladly ditto that.


----------



## rojo

Granted they're parodies, but I always think of Kristin Holby as Penelope Witherspoon in "Trading Places" and Joanna Barnes as Gloria Upson in "Auntie Mame."


----------



## Albert

Hm.

I think a trad girlfriend should be blonde, conservative and always wear make-up (except when sleeping).










Maybe that's just my personal preference.

Cheers,
A.

(No, my girlfriend is not blond. But she wears Harris Tweed. And riding boots. And breeches.)

Edited in order to get the picture right.


----------



## Rich

https://imageshack.us


----------



## KenCPollock

> quote:_Originally posted by EP_
> 
> Ali MacGraw in "Goodbye Columbus"


Talk about being ahead of her time! Ali MacGraw displaying the "muffin top" look 37 years ago.


----------



## 16128

Classic hairstyle, well-groomed. Nicely dressed but not "flash"... and parents would be impressed.


----------



## Harris

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> Dylan Hundley "Sally Fowler" in Metropolitan.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll gladly ditto that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what we have heard from you we should also add Mrs. Harris before you two met and most Sweet Briar girls, no?
Click to expand...

_*THREE CHEERS FOR SWEET BRIAR!!!*_


----------



## crazyquik

Jackie Bouvier?

---------------------


Beware of showroom sales-fever reasoning: i.e., "for $20 . . ." Once you're home, how little you paid is forgotten; how good you look in it is all that matters.


----------



## Oswald Cornelius

Gwyneth Paltrow in Ripley.... Trad doesn't = hot, does it? 

Allie McGraw is trad but Steve McQueen (another thread) isn't? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Coolidge24

> quote:_Originally posted by Oswald Cornelius_
> 
> Gwyneth Paltrow in Ripley.... Trad doesn't = hot, does it?
> 
> Allie McGraw is trad but Steve McQueen (another thread) isn't? Doesn't make sense.


I dont think Allie McGraw was trad in Love Story at all. The whole idea was that she was poor and white ethnic and the juxtaposition between her and Oliver Barrett IV and how they overcame it just in time for it to tragically end.


----------



## rojo

Right. The difference between Oliver's and Jenny's backgrounds creates the tension that moves the plot forward.


----------



## Coolidge24

> quote:_Originally posted by rojo_
> 
> Right. The difference between Oliver's and Jenny's backgrounds creates the tension that moves the plot forward.


And trad girls dont wear midriff bearing shirts. A bikini yes.


----------



## Albert

> quote:_Originally posted by TimmyMac_


YES!! Exactly. Nice.

Not this left-wing hippie stuff as at the very beginning. [}]

Cheers,
A.

+++++++

_"You look like you're ready for bed."_

(HRH Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh to the President of Nigeria, who was dressed in traditional robes)


----------



## Horace

> quote:_Originally posted by Albert_
> 
> Hm.
> 
> I think a trad girlfriend should be blonde, conservative and always wear make-up (except when sleeping).


I think she should wear make-up even when sleeping. Oh wait, that's not the Trad Girlfriend.

Anyway, if you are rooted in the ways of the Trad you will keep an open mind when it comes to women.


----------



## Albert

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Albert_
> 
> Hm.
> 
> I think a trad girlfriend should be blonde, conservative and always wear make-up (except when sleeping).
> 
> 
> 
> I think she should wear make-up even when sleeping. Oh wait, that's not the Trad Girlfriend.
Click to expand...

Not a very good idea. Wearing make-up when sleeping leads to a rapid degradation of your skin. Looks terrible after ~ 8 to 12 years.



> quote:
> Anyway, if you are rooted in the ways of the Trad you will keep an open mind when it comes to women.


[?]

Don't get it. I already have a girlfriend.

Cheers,
A.

+++++++

_"You look like you're ready for bed."_

(HRH Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh to the President of Nigeria, who was dressed in traditional robes)


----------



## AlanC

Past threads admired 'The Blonde' at Ben Silver as fitting the bill:


----------



## Old Brompton

> quote:_Originally posted by TimmyMac_


Beautiful. If she has a strong Southern, Italian, French, or Spanish accent, even better.


----------



## Harris

> quote:_Originally posted by TimmyMac_


I'm betting Ole Miss Tri Delt, or Sweet Briar. Maybe Hollins.

-Harris


----------



## Russell Street

What lovely ladies!

David


----------



## KenCPollock

[/quote]

I dont think Allie McGraw was trad in Love Story at all. The whole idea was that she was poor and white ethnic and the juxtaposition between her and Oliver Barrett IV and how they overcame it just in time for it to tragically end.
[/quote]

Actually, this is right. In Love Story, she was ethnic and from the "wrong side of the tracks," as compared to the rich "preppie" Ryan O'Neal. In Goodbye Columbus, she was the spoiled daughter of a neuvo-rich Jewish family which was originally from the Bronx. 
However, I was not talking about the role she was playing, purely the LOOK. To me, Ali MacGraw, Jennifer O'Neal and Jacqueline Onasis all had that trad girlfriend LOOK, even though they may have been Catholic, etc. That trad girlfriend LOOK is definitely not "hot" and is rarely blonde or redhead.


----------



## Bradford

Kristin Davis - Charlotte from Sex in the City...


----------



## Clovis

Popyeyes girlfriend Oliveoyl seems pretty trad to me

Clovis is what Clovis does.


----------



## Chris H

> quote:_Originally posted by AlanC_
> 
> Past threads admired 'The Blonde' at Ben Silver as fitting the bill:


I'm not sure if they are the same women as are in the catalogue, but there are some very attractive ladies in the shop as well.

Chris


----------



## Harris

How about Selma Blair in "Legally Blonde"? This, I think, is sorta what Mr. Pollock is after.

I think a classic Pageboy hairstyle is essential. 

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## Foghorn

Gentlemen-
Two words;
Parker Posey.
Regards,
F

https://www.parkerposey.org/new/images/movies/frisk/frisk1.jpg


----------



## Doctor Damage

None of the women mentioned in any of these posts seem to me to be capable of sports, travel, or anything remotely rigorous; I would think a trad male would want a wife/gf who is independent, spirited, good at 'getting things done', a drinker, and (most importantly) capable of having a damn good fight with her man.

DocD


----------



## Trimmer

> quote:_Originally posted by Doctor Damage_
> 
> None of the women mentioned in any of these posts seem to me to be capable of sports, travel, or anything remotely rigorous; I would think a trad male would want a wife/gf who is independent, spirited, good at 'getting things done', a drinker, and (most importantly) capable of having a damn good fight with her man.
> 
> DocD


Clarissa Dickson Wright - every true Englishman's dream woman.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clarissa_Dickson-Wright

Trimmer


----------



## DownSouth

> quote:_Originally posted by Bradford_
> 
> Kristin Davis - Charlotte from Sex in the City...


Fits the bill nicely, I'd say. And, she went to the University of South Carolina; a southern girl, that don't hurt!
Damn good picture of her, too!!!!!!!! [}]


----------



## Brownshoe

I have always been drawn more to women who don't look, dress, or act like a female version of myself.

It would be a little like dating my sister. Give me the exotic, foreign girl every time.

The new Bond girl Eva Green, for example. Phwooaaarrr.


----------



## Brownshoe

> quote:_Originally posted by Bradford_
> 
> Kristin Davis - Charlotte from Sex in the City...


Okay, I give--

When my wife watched Sex and the City, Ms. Davis did turn my head.

Knock. Out.


----------



## Coolidge24

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> How about Selma Blair in "Legally Blonde"? This, I think, is sorta what Mr. Pollock is after.
> 
> I think a classic Pageboy hairstyle is essential.
> 
> Cheers,
> Harris


I'll drink to that. People always look at me oddly because I prefer her to Witherspoon in the movie. Though speaking of Witherspoons, I guess Dan Ackroyd/Louis Winthorpe III's girl at the beginning of Trading Places, Penelope Witherspoon, is not a bad trad pick, lookswise.


----------



## Harris

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> How about Selma Blair in "Legally Blonde"? This, I think, is sorta what Mr. Pollock is after.
> 
> I think a classic Pageboy hairstyle is essential.
> 
> Cheers,
> Harris
> 
> 
> 
> I'll drink to that. People always look at me oddly because I prefer her to Witherspoon in the movie. Though speaking of Witherspoons, I guess Dan Ackroyd/Louis Winthorpe III's girl at the beginning of Trading Places, Penelope Witherspoon, is not a bad trad pick, lookswise.
Click to expand...

No doubt about it.


----------



## Coolidge24

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> I have always been drawn more to women who don't look, dress, or act like a female version of myself.


Funny, I'm just the opposite, I like those who do dress/look like female versions/compliments to me. Your preference though, seem to be in a lot greater supply these days.


----------



## iammatt

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> I have always been drawn more to women who don't look, dress, or act like a female version of myself.
> 
> It would be a little like dating my sister. Give me the exotic, foreign girl every time.
> 
> The new Bond girl Eva Green, for example. Phwooaaarrr.


I agree. I can't imagine how boring it would be if my wife was a carbon copy of me. Actually, if my wife was trad at all, I would probably throw myself out of the window.


----------



## Drinking and Drafting

"The Blonde" from the Ben Silver catalog (also works in the store, the new one across King St. for women & children) was, according to a friend, former Miss Mississippi or runner up, can't remember which.

_Until a man is 25, he still believes, somewhere deep in his mind, that if the circumstances were right, he could be the baddest motherf***er in the world._

- Snowcrash, Neil Stephenson


----------



## Brownshoe

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> I have always been drawn more to women who don't look, dress, or act like a female version of myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I'm just the opposite, I like those who do dress/look like female versions/compliments to me. Your preference though, seem to be in a lot greater supply these days.
Click to expand...

Does me no good--I'm married.

To a cosmopolitan, fashion-forward, passionate Russian girl--about as trad as a bright red Ferrari.

Opposites attract!


----------



## DownSouth

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> I have always been drawn more to women who don't look, dress, or act like a female version of myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I'm just the opposite, I like those who do dress/look like female versions/compliments to me. Your preference though, seem to be in a lot greater supply these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does me no good--I'm married.
Click to expand...

We can always fantasize, old chap!


----------



## jmorgan32

my ex wife.

dark skinned brunette. hair chopped at about the shoulder. parted on the side. 
tucked behind one ear,,,,,,,,sometimes a root beer colored horn type barette in place

khakis or worn out levi 501s. old weejuns (yes the original) bare feet of course.........shetland over an old wrinkly blue oxford (actually some of mine even though i weigh 215 and she was 115. she didnt care)

now then..............as we agree im sure.......this is NOT sexy. so after a very early heart to heart discussion and a couple trips to victoria secret........well. lets just say there was a separate wardrobe for "home use only." private home use. (ie hidden from kids) oh,,,,,,,the 8 inch heels do NOT hold up well after many showers to "save water".


----------



## Horace

> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> my ex wife.
> 
> dark skinned brunette. hair chopped at about the shoulder. parted on the side.
> tucked behind one ear,,,,,,,,sometimes a root beer colored horn type barette in place
> 
> khakis or worn out levi 501s. old weejuns (yes the original) bare feet of course.........shetland over an old wrinkly blue oxford (actually some of mine even though i weigh 215 and she was 115. she didnt care)
> 
> now then..............as we agree im sure.......this is NOT sexy. so after a very early heart to heart discussion and a couple trips to victoria secret........well. lets just say there was a separate wardrobe for "home use only." private home use. (ie hidden from kids) oh,,,,,,,the 8 inch heels do NOT hold up well after many showers to "save water".


I sort of find women in levi's and weejuns to be sexy.

Also re: above, I too prefer Selma to Reese.

Now -- you want a hot chick? How about the one that played Domino Harvey. I mean -- great haircut, wifebeater, tatoo is even sexy, and a 12 guage pump shotgun. Really good with throwing stars. And a sense of irony. And no fear. What more do you want? Sound likes (good) trouble to me...


----------



## iammatt

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> my ex wife.
> 
> dark skinned brunette. hair chopped at about the shoulder. parted on the side.
> tucked behind one ear,,,,,,,,sometimes a root beer colored horn type barette in place
> 
> khakis or worn out levi 501s. old weejuns (yes the original) bare feet of course.........shetland over an old wrinkly blue oxford (actually some of mine even though i weigh 215 and she was 115. she didnt care)
> 
> now then..............as we agree im sure.......this is NOT sexy. so after a very early heart to heart discussion and a couple trips to victoria secret........well. lets just say there was a separate wardrobe for "home use only." private home use. (ie hidden from kids) oh,,,,,,,the 8 inch heels do NOT hold up well after many showers to "save water".
> 
> 
> 
> I sort of find women in levi's and weejuns to be sexy.
> 
> Also re: above, I too prefer Selma to Reese.
> 
> Now -- you want a hot chick? How about the one that played Domino Harvey. I mean -- great haircut, wifebeater, tatoo is even sexy, and a 12 guage pump shotgun. Really good with throwing stars. And a sense of irony. And no fear. What more do you want? Sound likes (good) trouble to me...
Click to expand...

Keira Knightly[]


----------



## crs

I don't know about you studs, but when I was single, basically the fact that she was female was usually enough. However, my wife is Trad in some ways.


----------



## Brownshoe

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> I have always been drawn more to women who don't look, dress, or act like a female version of myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I'm just the opposite, I like those who do dress/look like female versions/compliments to me. Your preference though, seem to be in a lot greater supply these days.
Click to expand...

Self-loathing probably comes into it.


----------



## FormerlyTM

What about a girl like this?


----------



## WisBadger77

Trad gf:

Passed on: Grace Kelly
Living: Campbell Brown


----------



## Fogey

> quote:_Originally posted by Trimmer_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Doctor Damage_
> 
> None of the women mentioned in any of these posts seem to me to be capable of sports, travel, or anything remotely rigorous; I would think a trad male would want a wife/gf who is independent, spirited, good at 'getting things done', a drinker, and (most importantly) capable of having a damn good fight with her man.
> 
> DocD
> 
> 
> 
> Clarissa Dickson Wright - every true Englishman's dream woman.
> 
> Trimmer
Click to expand...

Ohhhh beehave!


----------



## Larsd4

How about the brunette from Beverly Hills on the new Apprentice?


----------



## JBZ

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> Though speaking of Witherspoons, I guess Dan Ackroyd/Louis Winthorpe III's girl at the beginning of Trading Places, Penelope Witherspoon, is not a bad trad pick, lookswise.


"What does that dumb old crop report have to do with Mumsy's party?"


----------



## FormerlyTM

> quote:_Originally posted by Larsd4_
> 
> How about the brunette from Beverly Hills on the new Apprentice?


I wouldn't consider anything or anyone from Beverly Hills trad.


----------



## shuman

Pics please!


----------



## Tomasso

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> I guess Dan Ackroyd/Louis Winthorpe III's girl at the beginning of Trading Places, Penelope Witherspoon, is not a bad trad pick, lookswise.


I apologise for using such a large scan but I thought that under the circumstances, that you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Mr. Checks

> quote:_Originally posted by TimmyMac_


Strange: I've seen pictures of her in the B.Silver catalog for a year, but still can't decide if I like her. However, I don't think she's trad.

Selma Blair is trad. Went to prep school (Cranbrook IIRC) and fits the criteria set forth in one of the first posts.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Diana Barrymore Blythe, debutant, 1938.


----------



## KenCPollock

> quote:_Originally posted by WisBadger77_
> 
> Trad gf:
> Living: Campbell Brown


She has a Velvet Underground tattoo (whatever that is). Therefore, definely not Trad.
see post no. 14 at


----------



## Brownshoe

> quote:_Originally posted by kencpollock_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by WisBadger77_
> 
> Trad gf:
> Living: Campbell Brown
> 
> 
> 
> She has a Velvet Underground tattoo (whatever that is). Therefore, definely not Trad.
> see post no. 14 at
Click to expand...

Can we make an allowance for the "punk/prep connection," per Birnbach?


----------



## Doctor Damage

As long as the tatoo _does not_ read "Property of Hell's Angels" then I can overlook it...

DocD


----------



## VMan

I believe this is the Velvet Underground tattoo, the Velvet Underground being one of the most influential classic rock bands of all time.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Velvet_Underground


----------



## DownSouth

> quote:_Originally posted by VMan_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is the Velvet Underground tattoo, the Velvet Underground being one of the most influential classic rock bands of all time.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Velvet_Underground


Neeeever heard of them!!!!????!!!!
Who or what did they influence (besides Campbell Brown to get a tatoo)?? []


----------



## 80FJ40

a band for uplifting gourmandizers.

Audrey Hepburn.

80FJ40


----------



## WisBadger77

I need to see proof (not just some poster on a blog) before making a judgment on Campbell.


----------



## doccol

> quote:Ali MacGraw in "Goodbye Columbus."


The female character in goodbye columbus was Jewish. How can that be trad? (No anti-semitic questions here, I myself am a member of the tribe).


----------



## doccol

> quote:the Velvet Underground being one of the most influential classic rock bands of all time.


The velvet underground were spectacular, but classic rock, no!

Putting these guys in the same category as Lynyrd Skynyrd is a shundah (oh wait this is the trad forum you folks have no idea what that means).


----------



## Horace

> quote:_Originally posted by kencpollock_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by WisBadger77_
> 
> Trad gf:
> Living: Campbell Brown
> 
> 
> 
> She has a Velvet Underground tattoo (whatever that is). Therefore, definely not Trad.
> see post no. 14 at
Click to expand...

Ah, KP, don't feign ignorance about one of the great pop bands ever....


----------



## Horace

> quote:_Originally posted by doccol_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:the Velvet Underground being one of the most influential classic rock bands of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> The velvet underground were spectacular, but classic rock, no!
> 
> Putting these guys in the same category as Lynyrd Skynyrd is a shundah (oh wait this is the trad forum you folks have no idea what that means).
Click to expand...

Well whatever we call them (I don't see, musically, a big difference between punk and various forms of rock, it's all pop music to me) -- the VU were _very_ influential on so many bands one could spend days listing them.


----------



## jjmorgan

Sure i'm putting the cat amongst the pigeons with this one but most of these girls look preppy. Not wishing to re-ignite the whole "trad" discussion, going from the forum header there does seem to be some difference between trad and preppy and likewise in their women folk.

This Charlotte character, I have been reliably informed, seems more preppy than trad. I see a trad girl as more all American than just preppy. Possibly more Debra Messing or Cindy Crawford than the above. 

This is merely an outsiders view on the matter. I have spent a fair bit of time in the US at university and very much enjoyed the delight of the American female! Its amazing the effect of the English accent. 

Alas NYU doesn't have any Greek societies so the only sorority girls I met were uptown in Columbia and didn't venture up there much at all but they did seem to be a fair mixture of girls from the all American to the preppy...


----------



## KenCPollock

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by kencpollock_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by WisBadger77_
> 
> Trad gf:
> Living: Campbell Brown
> 
> 
> 
> She has a Velvet Underground tattoo (whatever that is). Therefore, definely not Trad.
> see post no. 14 at
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, KP, don't feign ignorance about one of the great pop bands ever....
Click to expand...

I admit it; I have never heard of them, but I am old. I do try to stay current, however. Although this may be so crude as to get me banned, let me ask this: if the flesh bulging out above Ali MacGraw's trousers is called a "muffin top," what is the thing shown above poking out beneath Penelope Witherspoon's knickers called?


----------



## HCC

We all know or should know that she looks like the gals sketched with colored pencils in the old BB catalogs!


----------



## 16128

> quote:_Originally posted by Doctor Damage_
> 
> Diana Barrymore Blythe, debutant, 1938.


Excellent choice! I'm not just saying that because she looks like my mother, either.


----------



## guyinadiner

Damn! Diana Barrymore Blythe, debutant, had "the look" seven years earlier than Betty Bacall.


----------



## Foghorn

Girls is college used to go through a "gold chain" phase; liked guys who wore gold chains. On the opposite end, I sort of had a thing for punkesque & folksy hippie chicks- Freud would have a field day with that. However, none of these gals were too over the top- no trad guy wants a relationship with a gal that has 1) a big tatoo 2) a ton of holes in them, 3) or wreaks of resin &/or patchouli. The tatoo/piercings make her look a little too rough for tea on the verandah with Grand or Momma & the resin/patchouli would not get past Dad/college. 
Regards,
Foghorn


----------



## VMan

Sorry for the relatively off-topic post.

I consider Velvet Underground to be 'classic rock' just for the sake of simplicity. I wouldn't group them with Skynyrd or Foreigner but I would still consider them a classic rock artist, with pop and folk influences.

They were around from the mid sixties to the early seventies. The two most famous members (IMO) were Lou Reed who later recorded 'Walk on the Wild Side', and Nico, who was featured on their 1967 album _The Velvet Underground and Nico_. Andy Warhol was the manager of the band for a period of time, and VU is often associated with this sort of Avant Garde in the mid to late 60s.

Velvet Underground is very very popular today with those who really enjoy listening to and learning about music. Me and many of my friends who are into Indie rock enjoy listening to VU and other similar influential bands from the same era such as The Yardbirds, early Bob Dylan, David Bowie, and Iggy Pop because it is fascinating to see how much the modern music is influenced by these bands.

I could easily list off a hundred bands that have direct influence from Velvet Underground, from all genres - punk, folk, indie, art rock, pop, glam, and jam. Great music!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Maybe like this?
Or am I just dreaming?
Jane Birkin, actress.


----------



## n/a

"Penelope Witherspoon" aka Kristen Holby.


----------



## n/a

I always thought Reese has that trad look to her as well.


----------



## Taliesin

Reese Witherspoon is a direct descendant of John Witherspoon, a signer of the Declaration of Independence and the sixth president of Princeton. That seems pretty Trad...


----------



## n/a

> quote:_Originally posted by Taliesin_
> 
> Reese Witherspoon is a direct descendant of John Witherspoon, a signer of the Declaration of Independence and the sixth president of Princeton. That seems pretty Trad...


I rest my case


----------



## shuman

> quote:_Originally posted by DartmouthMan88_
> 
> I always thought Reese has that trad look to her as well.


Mmmmmm. Reeeeese! Nice choice. Loved her in Cruel Intentions. [}]


----------



## JLibourel

Just joining kind of late, not being all that Tradly myself, I note that Mr. Pollock specifies "small breasted" as one of the attributes of a Trad girl. Without wishing to reveal too many family secrets, if a small-breasted Trad girl gets a boob job, does she ipso facto forfeit her Trad status?[}]


----------



## KenCPollock

> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_
> 
> Just joining kind of late, not being all that Tradly myself, I note that Mr. Pollock specifies "small breasted" as one of the attributes of a Trad girl. Without wishing to reveal too many family secrets, if a small-breasted Trad girl gets a boob job, does she ipso facto forfeit her Trad status?[}]


Tattoos, piercings, chest enlargement, etc., can all disqualify a girl. Of the three, however, the latter probably would not be all that tragic, if they were to look real. The problem is that they almost never do. Take the tests yourself.

Better hurry on this one, before it is censored and I am sent to join Ernest, Grayson and the Shooman.


----------



## joeyzaza

I got a 77% on the test.


----------



## JLibourel

I also got a score of 77% on the first one and 157 on the second, whatever that signifies.


----------



## n/a

> quote:_Originally posted by shuman_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by DartmouthMan88_
> 
> I always thought Reese has that trad look to her as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm. Reeeeese! Nice choice. Loved her in Cruel Intentions. [}]
Click to expand...

She was quite good in Cruel Intentions, very pure.


----------



## 16128

> quote:_Originally posted by joeyzaza_
> 
> I got a 77% on the test.


I scored 70%. I probably look at fewer chests than you gentlemen do.


----------



## mpcsb

> quote:_Originally posted by VS_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by joeyzaza_
> 
> I got a 77% on the test.
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 70%. I probably look at fewer chests than you gentlemen do.
Click to expand...

LOL, well not this gentleman, my score was 57% [8D]
Cheers


----------



## WisBadger77

> quote:_Originally posted by VMan_
> 
> They were around from the mid sixties to the early seventies. The two most famous members (IMO) were Lou Reed who later recorded 'Walk on the Wild Side', and Nico, who was featured on their 1967 album _The Velvet Underground and Nico_.


I never cease to be amazed that some of the lyrics from "Walk on the Wild Side" are allowed to be played on the radio, let alone back in the 60s when the song came out.


----------



## KenR

Scored a 60%. I'll have to go back and study the questions more closely.


----------



## Rich

67%. Would have been easier with videos.


----------



## familyman

A mere 73%, they're not my point of interest on girls though, really, I just look at them for the articles.

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford. 

John Adams


----------



## KenR

> quote:_Originally posted by familyman_
> 
> A mere 73%, they're not my point of interest on girls though, really, I just look at them for the articles.


Yeah, I'm more of a derriere and legs guy myself.


----------



## JDDY

77%. Pretty good for not touching a boob 'til college.


----------



## Bertie Wooster

Hey a 118 ! Not bad since I wasn't much better off than JDDY !


----------



## rojo

> quote:_Originally posted by WisBadger77_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by VMan_
> 
> They were around from the mid sixties to the early seventies. The two most famous members (IMO) were Lou Reed who later recorded 'Walk on the Wild Side', and Nico, who was featured on their 1967 album _The Velvet Underground and Nico_.
> 
> 
> 
> I never cease to be amazed that some of the lyrics from "Walk on the Wild Side" are allowed to be played on the radio, let alone back in the 60s when the song came out.
Click to expand...

"Walk on the Wild Side" came out in 1972, not the 60s.


----------



## Fogey

> quote:_Originally posted by JDDY_
> 
> 77%. Pretty good for not touching a boob 'til college.


Pity they don't have an email button whereby one might ask the lady in question for a closer look.


----------



## WisBadger77

> quote:_Originally posted by rojo_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by WisBadger77_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by VMan_
> 
> They were around from the mid sixties to the early seventies. The two most famous members (IMO) were Lou Reed who later recorded 'Walk on the Wild Side', and Nico, who was featured on their 1967 album _The Velvet Underground and Nico_.
> 
> 
> 
> I never cease to be amazed that some of the lyrics from "Walk on the Wild Side" are allowed to be played on the radio, let alone back in the 60s when the song came out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Walk on the Wild Side" came out in 1972, not the 60s.
Click to expand...

ok, I'm surprised that the lyrics from Walk on the Wild Side were allowed to be played on the radio in 1972.


----------



## KenCPollock

What a coincidence! I got my New York Magazine today and it has a big article and pictures of the 67 year-old Ali MacGraw. I cannot post the pictures; I cannot even bear to look at them. I want to remember her as she once was. The article is there because it seems that Ali, a recovering alcoholic, is going to do her first role in 10 years. It is her first Broadway role ever, starring in "Festen," which opens on April 9 at the Music Box Theatre.
By the way, Kristin Davis, who is pictured in several prior posts in this thread, is also a recovering alcoholic (sober 12 years).


----------



## joeyzaza

I have a friend who thinks this is trad.


----------



## rip

> quote:_Originally posted by crazyquik_
> 
> Jackie Bouvier?
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Beware of showroom sales-fever reasoning: i.e., "for $20 . . ." Once you're home, how little you paid is forgotten; how good you look in it is all that matters.


Absolutely, and without the question mark!

Train your eye! Then train your brain to trust your eye.


----------



## JLibourel

> quote:_Originally posted by joeyzaza_
> 
> I have a friend who thinks this is trad.


Hunh? Sexy and alluring to be sure, but what is "Trad" about her? She looks more Mediterranean than WASPy!


----------



## Patrick06790

> quote:_Originally posted by kencpollock_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_
> 
> Just joining kind of late, not being all that Tradly myself, I note that Mr. Pollock specifies "small breasted" as one of the attributes of a Trad girl. Without wishing to reveal too many family secrets, if a small-breasted Trad girl gets a boob job, does she ipso facto forfeit her Trad status?[}]
> 
> 
> 
> Tattoos, piercings, chest enlargement, etc., can all disqualify a girl. Of the three, however, the latter probably would not be all that tragic, if they were to look real. The problem is that they almost never do. Take the tests yourself.
> 
> Better hurry on this one, before it is censored and I am sent to join Ernest, Grayson and the Shooman.
Click to expand...

63% on the first one and 163 on the second.


----------



## KenR

> quote:_Originally posted by WisBadger77_
> 
> ok, I'm surprised that the lyrics from Walk on the Wild Side were allowed to be played on the radio in 1972.


I seem to recall the stanza talking about Holly "never lost her head, even when she was giving head" was not aired in the 70's.


----------



## WisBadger77

> quote:_Originally posted by KenR_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by WisBadger77_
> 
> ok, I'm surprised that the lyrics from Walk on the Wild Side were allowed to be played on the radio in 1972.
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to recall the stanza talking about Holly "never lost her head, even when she was giving head" was not aired in the 70's.
Click to expand...

Even today I'm surprised to hear the song on the radio.


----------



## JRR

> quote:_Originally posted by kencpollock_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_
> 
> Just joining kind of late, not being all that Tradly myself, I note that Mr. Pollock specifies "small breasted" as one of the attributes of a Trad girl. Without wishing to reveal too many family secrets, if a small-breasted Trad girl gets a boob job, does she ipso facto forfeit her Trad status?[}]
> 
> 
> 
> Tattoos, piercings, chest enlargement, etc., can all disqualify a girl. Of the three, however, the latter probably would not be all that tragic, if they were to look real. The problem is that they almost never do. Take the tests yourself.
> 
> Better hurry on this one, before it is censored and I am sent to join Ernest, Grayson and the Shooman.
Click to expand...

90% and a 146, not too bad.


----------



## shuman

66% on the first. I dont care, I like 'em all!


----------



## Rich

> quote:_Originally posted by joeyzaza_
> 
> I have a friend who thinks this is trad.


I take it you're talking about the garment.


----------



## joeyzaza

The photo is Adrian Barbeau.



> quote:_Originally posted by Rich_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by joeyzaza_
> 
> I have a friend who thinks this is trad.
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you're talking about the garment.
Click to expand...


----------



## Harris

Ultimate trad gal:

Babe Paley.


----------



## shuman

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Ultimate trad gal:
> 
> Babe Paley.


Picture?


----------



## 3button Max

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Ultimate trad gal:
> 
> Babe Paley.


of the CBS William Paley clan?

max


----------



## Doctor Damage

You mean this one?


----------



## David Shin

Mandy Pepperidge


----------



## rojo

> quote:_Originally posted by 3button Max_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Ultimate trad gal:
> 
> Babe Paley.
> 
> 
> 
> of the CBS William Paley clan?
> 
> max
Click to expand...

Yes. She was married to him.

Edit: Truman Capote famously said of her, â€œBabe Paley had only one fault. She was perfect. Otherwise, she was perfect.â€


----------



## KenR

The Preppy Handbook quoted that her eyes were courtesy of U.S. Steel. Not my idea of perfection.


----------



## Harris

Yes. That's Babe Paley. _Indeed_.

Ladies among us, take note. And aspire.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## rojo

> quote:_Originally posted by KenR_
> 
> The Preppy Handbook quoted that her eyes were courtesy of U.S. Steel. Not my idea of perfection.


No, that's what it says about Clare Booth Luce, not Babe Paley. See p. 198.


----------



## rojo

My favorite Babe Paley image:


----------



## Doctor Damage

> quote:_Originally posted by rojo_
> 
> My favorite Babe Paley image...


Yeah, saw that one...very _femme fatale_.


----------



## Harris

> quote:_Originally posted by rojo_
> 
> My favorite Babe Paley image:


A vision. Does God make 'em like that anymore?


----------



## Earthmover

> quote:_Originally posted by kencpollock_
> 
> Better hurry on this one, before it is censored and I am sent to join Ernest, Grayson and the Shooman.


70% on the first, and disturbingly, 195 on the second. I almost had a perfect score, but I went against my better judgment. Slightly disturbing that I did so well... I suppose I should just call myself and aficionado and leave it at that.


----------



## KenR

> quote:_Originally posted by Rojo_
> 
> No, that's what it says about Clare Booth Luce, not Babe Paley. See p. 198.


Rojo, thank you, I stand corrected.


----------



## joeyzaza

I have a friend who is into 60s TV stars and bond girls.


----------



## Literide

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by kencpollock_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by WisBadger77_
> 
> Trad gf:
> Living: Campbell Brown
> 
> 
> 
> She has a Velvet Underground tattoo (whatever that is). Therefore, definely not Trad.
> see post no. 14 at
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we make an allowance for the "punk/prep connection," per Birnbach?
Click to expand...

Indeed, she knew how to party in the 80s, a big plus.
Any New Yorkers remember: Bensonettes & Hedges, or the Flirts, perhaps the Debutramps?
Trad girls gone wild in the 80s


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's a candidate from the 1950s...


----------



## Harris

Babe Paley really should put the forum to rest. After her, why bother? With Babe, God touched pitch.


----------



## CEH4

> quote:_Originally posted by DownSouth_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Bradford_
> 
> Kristin Davis - Charlotte from Sex in the City...
> 
> 
> 
> Fits the bill nicely, I'd say. And, she went to the University of South Carolina; a southern girl, that don't hurt!
> Damn good picture of her, too!!!!!!!! [}]
Click to expand...

Is there a pattern emerging of Southern Women as Trad girlfriends? Although this may be part of the much larger debate of the superior brand of "trad," southern versus northeastern, which has often emerged in my own discussions of southern prep as the champion breed of preppy.

Anyway before I get too sidetracked:

Reese Witherspoon, Nashville, TN
Emily Procter, Raliegh, NC

and of course my girlfriend, also a Carloina native...

-CEH4


----------



## Mr. Checks

The dark - haired girl from Metropolitan.


----------



## Literide

> quote:_Originally posted by Mr. Checks_
> 
> The dark - haired girl from Metropolitan.


That would be Isabelle Gillies, NYC born and bred deb type. Good call


----------



## DougNZ

I was wondering how you Trads rate

Kate Winslett
Kirsten Dunst (Cat's Meow)
Drew Barrymore
Kate Beckensdale
Ashley Judd


----------



## joeyzaza




----------



## Patrick06790

> quote:_Originally posted by joeyzaza_
> 
> The photo is Adrian Barbeau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Rich_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by joeyzaza_
> 
> I have a friend who thinks this is trad.
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you're talking about the garment.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

One of the all-time great wearers of sweaters. Her performance in _Swamp Thing_ should have won some sort of award.

For more of her fine body of work, see _The Fog_ and _Cannibal Women in the Avocado Jungle of Death_.

Not exactly Pure-D Trad, but in her heyday I'd have brought her home to Mom.


----------



## JBZ

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by joeyzaza_
> 
> The photo is Adrian Barbeau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Rich_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by joeyzaza_
> 
> I have a friend who thinks this is trad.
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you're talking about the garment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the all-time great wearers of sweaters. Her performance in _Swamp Thing_ should have won some sort of award.
> 
> For more of her fine body of work, see _The Fog_ and _Cannibal Women in the Avocado Jungle of Death_.
> 
> Not exactly Pure-D Trad, but in her heyday I'd have brought her home to Mom.
Click to expand...

Don't forget _Escape from New York_.


----------



## Doctor Damage

> quote:_Originally posted by JBZ_
> 
> Don't forget _Escape from New York_.


Droool...she was great in that fine film. Mostly forgottent these days, though, except for Kurt Russell fans.


----------



## KenR

> quote:_Originally posted by JBZ_
> 
> Don't forget Escape from New York


More like _Escape From That T-Shirt_. [}]


----------



## joeyzaza

Which catwomen is more trad: Lee Merriwether, Julie Newmar or Eartha Kitt. Forget about the later catwomen. I am talking catwoman classic here.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Was digging through that pbase.com website that The Virginian came across, and found this delightful young woman in Charlottesville.


----------



## Topsider

I can't believe nobody has suggested this girl...


----------



## Topsider

joeyzaza said:


> Which catwomen is more trad: Lee Merriwether, Julie Newmar or Eartha Kitt. Forget about the later catwomen. I am talking catwoman classic here.


Julie Newmar...no contest.


----------



## Topsider

DougNZ said:


> I was wondering how you Trads rate
> 
> Kate Winslett [sic]
> Kirsten Dunst (Cat's Meow)
> Drew Barrymore
> Kate Beckensdale [sic]
> Ashley Judd


In this order:

Ashley Judd (the winner by a landslide, IMHO)
Kate Beckinsale
Kate Winslet
Kirsten Dunst
Drew Barrymore

The last two wouldn't even be on my list, but since you mentioned them, I ranked them.


----------



## tom22

*will someone just shoot this awful thread.*

I mean, it is really, really bad. what if your girlfriends knew you were writing this stuff?


----------



## Sir_Knight

Jackie Kennedy


----------



## Charley

Sir_Knight said:


> "Whenever you feel like criticizing any one...just remember that all the people in this world haven't had the advantages that you've had."


Ignorant is IGNORANT - without regard to ADVANTAGE.

So, "don't complain about the bad brain surgery - the doc went to brain school in Grenada?"

Sure thing.


----------



## Jeremy Grey

KentW said:


> In this order:
> 
> Ashley Judd


True that.










Extra credit for guessing the movie. A gentleman is speaking of Ms. Judd...

"My wife was a sorority girl at Ole Miss."

"Yes, they have a very nice selection."


----------



## Thornhill

Jeremy Grey said:


> True that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extra credit for guessing the movie. A gentleman is speaking of Ms. Judd...
> 
> "My wife was a sorority girl at Ole Miss."
> 
> "Yes, they have a very nice selection."


"A Time to Kill " Jake Brigance "one g" to Ms. Ro-Ark.


----------



## Wayfarer

So leggy Asian babes are probably not Trad?


----------



## Doctor Damage

I was reluctant to revive this old thread, however where else could I post a photo such as the one below? I don't think anyone can dispute that trad-liness of this beautiful young lady: Sussana Wassaman in 1972


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Am I the only one who thinks of Annie Hall?


----------



## egadfly

*Tina Fey*










​


----------



## crazyquik

Audrey Rouget from Metropolitan, even though she doesn't really exist.


----------



## JESBos

OK, so how do I post a photo? The little image icon is not working for me. Trust me, it's worth it.

Thanks,
JESBos


----------



## septa

JESBos said:


> OK, so how do I post a photo? The little image icon is not working for me. Trust me, it's worth it.
> 
> Thanks,
> JESBos


There is a stickied thread in the fashion forum that should tell you what you need.


----------



## Foghorn

*The trump card-*

I submit (again) Parker Posey.
[img. /img.]

I may need the assistance of our technologically empowered brethren.
F


----------



## JESBos

Thanks Septa.


----------



## JESBos

*What about. . .*

Katherine Heigl?


----------



## JDDY

She'll do nicely, thanks.

!!!


----------



## richstyle

*baby you can drive my car*



JESBos said:


> Katherine Heigl?


She gets my vote. And anything else she wants. Wow.


----------



## charphar

*Re: the lovely and gracious Ms. Heigl...*

Remember that throat noise in Roy Orbison's classic tune, "Oh Pretty Woman?"

You can just go ahead and insert that noise right here in this thread!:icon_smile:


----------



## Laxplayer

Rachel McAdams


----------



## Foghorn

Thornhill & Jeremy,
I think the same could be said for lion's share of ladies affiliated with the Greek system in the SEC. Laughingly, I could not find a gal as intelligent or as beautiful as my UT grad wife....... and hell, I went to Vanderbilt.
F


----------



## KenCPollock

richstyle said:


> She gets my vote. And anything else she wants. Wow.


Unfortunately the pose, in getting out of the car, is too reminiscient of Britney, sans knickers.

https://celebrityinc.blogspot.com/2006_11_01_archive.html


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's some genuine Ivy League ladies...


----------



## Literide

Doctor Damage said:


> Here's some genuine Ivy League ladies...


I would love to see the "where are they now" edition


----------



## Patrick06790

KenCPollock said:


> Unfortunately the pose, in getting out of the car, is too reminiscient of Britney, sans knickers.
> 
> https://celebrityinc.blogspot.com/2006_11_01_archive.html


Ahh. At last I have seen the Britney shot. As the NY Post says, "Skanks for the memories."

Sheesh.


----------



## zignatius

*trad hottness*

Gentlemen,
Claire Forlani.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Some beautiful ladies are offered as examples above, but I am not sure of the "trad" credentials for some of them.

If you want robo-trad, try a good Lilly Pulitzer site, like:

www.inthepinkonline.com

https://www.tickledpinkapparel.com/aboutus.asp


----------



## Smudger

*Delaware's finest*

Tom,

Is that you with the beautiful babe hanging on to you? If it is do you think you can give me a few pointers about reeling in such biscuits?

Bill


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Smudger said:


> Tom,
> 
> Is that you with the beautiful babe hanging on to you? If it is do you think you can give me a few pointers about reeling in such biscuits?
> 
> Bill


Bill,

Not me, unfortunately. I believe the babe is the owner of the Lilly store down there.

Of course, something tells me that an exceedingly trad individual such as yourself has no trouble reeling in the trad biscuits. Cheers

Tom


----------



## Joe Frances

*A Place to See Possible Trad Girlfiriends*

Crusie Greenwich Avenue, Greenwich, Ct any Saturday. Look at the girls/ladies/women. You will see plenty of what you are looking for. Can't describe them, but know them when I see them.

Joe


----------



## Untilted

Gents:

Go order yourselves some Land's End holiday catelogues.

The lady models in them are absolutely gorgeous. Pure trad.

For hollywood celebrities, I think Rachel McAdams is the classiest of all.


----------



## steedappeal

*"Witherspoon..."*

Great thread.

I'm too tired to read every post to see if she's already mentioned so I'll happily throw-in the Tradliest woman of them all:

Kristin Holmby as 'Witherspoon' in "TRADing Places".

Anyone know whatever happened to her? I believe she is Canadian and seems to have disappeared from films?


----------



## EastVillageTrad

https://brooksbrothers.com/BB_OutfitLanding.process?viewAll=t&Parent_Id=432

The redhead in the new catalogs is cute.


----------



## Duck

My favorite picture of her. I find her to be the most gorgeous woman besides my fiance.


----------



## rsmeyer

steedappeal said:


> Great thread.
> 
> I'm too tired to read every post to see if she's already mentioned so I'll happily throw-in the Tradliest woman of them all:
> 
> Kristin Holmby as 'Witherspoon' in "TRADing Places".
> 
> Anyone know whatever happened to her? I believe she is Canadian and seems to have disappeared from films?


Good choice.


----------



## rsmeyer

Squadron A said:


> https://brooksbrothers.com/BB_OutfitLanding.process?viewAll=t&Parent_Id=432
> 
> The redhead in the new catalogs is cute.


I think the girls in the Lilly Pulitzer catalogues are prettier and more trad.


----------



## rsmeyer

Duck said:


> My favorite picture of her. I find her to be the most gorgeous woman besides my fiance.


A truly beautiful woman-as is her sister Lee Radziwill-and your fiancee.


----------



## Thomas

I'm sure she's been named but my vote goes to Audrey

https://imageshack.us


----------



## wnh

Squadron A said:


> https://brooksbrothers.com/BB_OutfitLanding.process?viewAll=t&Parent_Id=432
> 
> The redhead in the new catalogs is cute.


Really? I thought she looked kind of... harsh.


----------



## fenway

Squadron A said:


> https://brooksbrothers.com/BB_OutfitLanding.process?viewAll=t&Parent_Id=432
> 
> The redhead in the new catalogs is cute.


Not my type. Put a few years on her, and she will be playing "Evil Stepmother" in children's theater productions of Cinderella.

Jackie Kennedy doesn't work for me, either. Eyes too far apart. I wouldn't be able to get over that.

My type:


----------



## ChicagoTrad

What? No votes for Katherine Hepburn?


----------



## EastVillageTrad

wnh said:


> Really? I thought she looked kind of... harsh.


I didn't say she was the be all end all, just cute. And I also agree w/ LAX - Rachel McAdams...


----------



## 16128

https://www.melissacmorris.com/about/

She seems like a very nice girl, actually.


----------



## lawbrat

My God, who is that old fellow she is married to?


----------



## Topsider

lawbrat said:


> My God, who is that old fellow she is married to?


*Chappy Morris * - Very popular New York man about town, frequent contributor to charitable causes, ubiquitous member of the charity ball circuit from a very old New York and Philadelphia families; writer and poet; perennial bachelor who has been dating the same young, attractive woman, Melissa Stanley, for several years now.

https://www.newyorksocialdiary.com/personages08_10_05.php

(From 2005, before they got married.)

Lucky guy, from the looks of things.


----------



## dbgrate

ChicagoTrad....Votes for K. Hepburn would come from members of the Lily Pulitzer side of Trad,according to recent biographies.


----------



## dbgrate

ChicagoTrad....Votes for K. Hepburn would come from members of the Lily Pulitzer side of Trad,according to recent biographies.


----------



## fenway

lawbrat said:


> My God, who is that old fellow she is married to?


I thought the same thing.


----------



## Palmer_Woodrow

Quite an interesting thread. While I must admit that many of the women posted are attractive, I would consider many of them to be "non-trad." While Charlotte is certainly much more conservative than her counterparts on "Sex and the City," she is quite clearly a yuppie. She lacks any associations with any of the traditional organizations and associations to which the UMC belong to in Manhattan.

And as to SBC and I'll add HC, though many of the women who gradute from there are "trad," there are also many who certainly do not fit that bill. The same can be said for Madiera, Foxcroft, St. Tim's, Oldfields, GFS, Bryn Mawr, RPCS, and many other UMC schools. I know these places well and many of their graduates.

Just putting on certain clothes doesn't make someone "trad." Just going to a certain school doesn't make someone "trad." Just having a certain look doesn't make someone "trad."

If you want to be happy, find a woman who shares your loves and passions and loves you for who you are and not what you aspire to be. You will be a lot happier that way. 

That being said my wife went to SBC, but that isn't how I met her nor is that why I married her. We just work in part because we both came from similar background, have similar interests and enjoy similar things.


----------



## tsweetland

KentW said:


> *Chappy Morris *- Very popular New York man about town, frequent contributor to charitable causes, ubiquitous member of the charity ball circuit from a very old New York and Philadelphia families; writer and poet; perennial bachelor who has been dating the same young, attractive woman, Melissa Stanley, for several years now.
> 
> https://www.newyorksocialdiary.com/personages08_10_05.php
> 
> (From 2005, before they got married.)
> 
> Lucky guy, from the looks of things.


What the hell? This woman is my age! Man I hate to see that.


----------



## Kleveland11

interesting thread.


----------



## BeauJest

*Blonde admiration/adoration/adulation*

If any of you have a copy of the July 2007 edition of Town & country, flip to page 4, and check out the "worth" ad... I tried to find a postable copy of it, to no avail.

She will make you hyperventilate.

Update: go to "design gallery" here:


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier

I assume you mean the brunette rather than the white haired lady, if so you are correct she is lovely.


----------



## Nathan Detroit

I'm afraid a trad lady might be beautiful, but not super-sexy. Being trad and being sexed-up just don't go together. The trad style and spiritual ethos is modest, understated and even chaste--high rise pants, for example, not excessively tight, and a 9 inch inseam on shorts... The truth, the bitter truth.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier

what, so no playboy centrefold is trad.
I can`t believe Pamella Anderson and Anna Nicole Smith aren`t regarded as trad.


----------



## tripreed

Tom Bell-Drier said:


> I can`t believe Pamella Anderson and *Anna Nicole Smith *aren`t regarded as trad.


I sure hope there was sarcasm in this statement that I didn't pick up on...


----------



## philm

I did not get through all of the previous responses on this historic thread. However, something lodged in my memory: Liza Minelli, as Pookie Wilson in _The Sterile Cuckoo _(1969) right down to her brown Bass Weejuns. I can't remember who the young guy was, but both were teenagers. I remember a yellow VW, trains in the American East. I think she was nominated for an Oscar. Can't remember if she won. Help?


----------



## Acacian

lawbrat said:


> My God, who is that old fellow she is married to?


Chappy rules! Admittedly, I have a 18 years to go before I hit his age, but I hope to be so lucky when I do.

Of course, I'll need a suitable nickname. Since "Chappy" is taken...how about "Flappy"?


----------



## LoneWolf

philm said:


> I did not get through all of the previous responses on this historic thread. However, something lodged in my memory: Liza Minelli, as Pookie Wilson in _The Sterile Cuckoo _(1969) right down to her brown Bass Weejuns. I can't remember who the young guy was, but both were teenagers. I remember a yellow VW, trains in the American East. I think she was nominated for an Oscar. Can't remember if she won. Help?


Nominated but didn't win. Her co-stars were Wendell Burton and Tim McIntire.


----------



## 16128

Acacian said:


> Chappy rules! Admittedly, I have a 18 years to go before I hit his age, but I hope to be so lucky when I do.
> 
> Of course, I'll need a suitable nickname. Since "Chappy" is taken...how about "Flappy"?


He seems like a nice enough fellow and snappy dresser.

Well, there you go. "Snappy".


----------



## Southern Comfort

Nathan Detroit said:


> I'm afraid a trad lady might be beautiful, but not super-sexy. Being trad and being sexed-up just don't go together. The trad style and spiritual ethos is modest, understated and even chaste--high rise pants, for example, not excessively tight, and a 9 inch inseam on shorts... The truth, the bitter truth.


I agree with you mostly, although I think woman can show a little skin and still be trad clothed at the same time. Or at least in my world. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## randomdude

I nominate Mrs. Ari from Entourage. Comes from money, slender, classy.


----------



## dpihl

Whatever VS looks like, I vote for her. 

It's not always what a person looks like that identifies them as Trad. 

I've never seen VS, but I've seen her clever wit, her charming personality, and her erudite, intelligent responses to posts from all corners of the AAAC fora. Everything I know about her makes me admire her, and want to know more about her.

I don't know if VS ever attended Charm School, but she certainly could have opened her own charm school. Every debutante in town would do well to attend, and listen carefully to her instructions.

My younger brother married into a family with money. His wife and her mother were both modeled in the image of Jackie Kennedy. I've made my share of inept remarks at family get-togethers, and these two ladies always seem to know how to help me save face. 

It's an amazing thing to watch. Without taking my side (and making themselves into outcasts in the process), they seem to find ways to emphasize the good in whatever inane thing it was that I said.

They are graceful, and also very diplomatic. How could I not vote for women like that?

I also like the nomination for Kristin Holmby as 'Witherspoon' in "Trading Places". In terms of sheer looks, I think she nailed the part.


----------



## Literide

randomdude said:


> I nominate Mrs. Ari from Entourage. Comes from money, slender, classy.


Nice but wrong tribe to be truly trad. Besides the money she comes from is likley so new the ink isnt dry.


----------



## egadfly

Dpihl is right, of course: good manners are the quintessence of Trad.

It's a shame that some forumites still confuse boorishness with wit.

EGF


----------



## mpcsb

egadfly said:


> Dpihl is right, of course: good manners are the quintessence of Trad.
> 
> It's a shame that some forumites still confuse boorishness with wit.
> 
> EGF


Well said. A+ to you sir.


----------



## bd79cc

Nathan Detroit said:


> Being trad and being sexed-up just don't go together.


Give it time - you'll learn otherwise.


----------



## alastair

Jane from Metropolitan


----------



## TweedyDon

JESBos said:


> Katherine Heigl?


Gorgeous--especially with the plaid skirt and white top!


----------



## randomdude

There's a picture somewhere (Vanity Fair?) of Katherine Heigl getting out of a fancy car with saddle shoes on. Now that's trad!


----------



## playdohh22




----------



## Bishop of Briggs

*Cate Blanchett, Cannes Film Festival 2008*


----------



## randomdude

^ How is Cate Blanchett trad here, exactly? Hot, yes, but I don't see the trad connection.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs

randomdude said:


> ^ How is Cate Blanchett trad here, exactly? Hot, yes, but I don't see the trad connection.


Looks and hairstyle.


----------



## Lawson

The first two pics are from a PRL runway show, I believe.


----------



## Topsider

Lawson said:


>


Ah, yes. If memory serves, our own Squire has seen her in person.

As an aside, if anyone knows where that dress came from, my wife would love to know.


----------



## Sartre

^ Who is she?


----------



## playdohh22

My girlfriend.

What happened to the last picture I posted ?


----------



## Topsider

Sartre said:


> ^ Who is she?


She was an attendee of the a couple of years ago (see: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=53499&highlight=races ).


----------



## TweedyDon

KentW said:


> She was an attendee of the a couple of years ago...quote]
> 
> For some reason I've just developed a strong interest in steeplechasing....! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## fenway

playdohh22 said:


> My girlfriend.
> 
> What happened to the last picture I posted ?


She is very attractive. BTW, I think freckles are trad.


----------



## Pgolden

Whatever a trad girlfriend looks like her boyfriend, being a trad gentleman, will frequently point out just how lovely she is.


----------



## hbs midwest

Pgolden said:


> Whatever a trad girlfriend looks like her boyfriend, being a trad gentleman, will frequently point out just how lovely she is.


mrs hbs would concur.:icon_smile_wink:

Have a great week, all!

hbs


----------



## videocrew

TweedyDon said:


> KentW said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was an attendee of the a couple of years ago...quote]
> 
> For some reason I've just developed a strong interest in steeplechasing....! :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I attended it this year and it is just a giant festival of southern preppiness. I think any member of this board from north of the Mason-Dixon line would be advised NOT to attend, as I don't think they could ever be truly happy going home again.
Click to expand...


----------



## Preu Pummel

That girl could chase my steeple any day of the week.

... oh my. Excuse my lapse. The pictures were stirring.


----------



## videocrew

I just picked up the June 2008 issue of NFocus magazine and the Nashville Steeplechase pictures are no less stunning this year. I encourage anyone who can reasonably attend Steeplechase to do so, Squire's pictures of the infield pale in comparison to the tradliness witnessed in the boxes and club tents. Simply amazing. If someone ponies (get it!?!?) up for a scanner I'll post some pictures from the magazine.

Incidentally, I saw one of my favorite employees of one of my favorite men's stores in Nashville at Kroger when I went to pick up the magazine this evening (he was flipping through it as well). We made brief small talk and fortunately neither of us acknowledged that we were both dressed like hobos (with better hair) at 12:30am.


----------



## Lawson

More patch madras. I'm certain many of you have seen these before.


----------



## TweedyDon

Ok, that's it--I'm moving to Cape Elizabeth, and visiting the South for the Iroquois steeplechase each year! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Courtesy HTJ.

Very cute circa 1975.


----------



## Pink and Green

For once I approve this "thread from the dead!"

I believe those thighs are mentioned specifically by the OPH. My contribution? Me-yow!


----------



## Taken Aback

Maybe in the 70's, but back in the 80's it was a fact of life that a preppy girl should look like this.


----------



## The Rambler

Pink and Green said:


> For once I approve this "thread from the dead!"
> 
> I believe those thighs are mentioned specifically by the OPH. My contribution? Me-yow!


Couldn't agree more--ressurrect or start anew is all the same to me, if it's an interesting subject.


----------



## TheWGP

Holy great gams, Batman! 

And yes, thanks EVT for reviving this one! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Agreed. I'm a sucker for that WASPy look. I guess I don't see it very often on my side of the river in the big dirty naked city.


----------



## P Hudson

I can't believe (1) that this thread is back, and (2) that Barbara Billingsley was never mentioned.


----------



## Pink and Green

For a girl to really look good, you need that natural, WASPy charm - fresh faced, not too much makeup, athletic, slightly frumpy clothes.

That tennis outfit is the closest thing to "sexy" you could do as a Trad. The fact that it can make her attractive but not conventionally alluring is proof of the difference of thought in Trad life. 

If women dressed like this again, I'd go to work for a health club!


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Not sure if I'd really want a trad girlfriend, to be honest, but if I were to have one it would probably be nothin' but poodle skirts all the time.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

In my dreams...



Cindy Morgan; Caddyshack.

Then, I wake up...



Still not bad!!


----------



## Cardinals5

Wouldn't want a "trad" girlfriend (my wife might get upset :icon_smile_wink, but the ladies at Southern Tide fit my general idea of the contemporary Southern Belle look.


----------



## Max875

I thought this was a great photo:

https://www.unabashedlyprep.com/site/entry/pleated-skirt/


----------



## The Rambler

WouldaShoulda said:


> In my dreams...
> 
> Cindy Morgan; Caddyshack.
> 
> Then, I wake up...
> 
> Still not bad!!


An elegantly turned compliment to your lovely wife: and she looks like the kind of person who would take it that way!


----------



## WindsorNot

If I'm not married to one of the BB catologue models in 30 years I'll consider my life a failure. Unfortunately, Texas is not known as a bastion of tradliness.


----------



## gardel

First thing I thought of:










Don't let nerds steal your girlfriends.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*The Gallic Standard is the Best*

Viva la France!

https://imageshack.us/


----------



## TMMKC

She should be smokin' hot, a little easy, and have vicious streak when it comes to keeping her man.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Lawson said:


>


Jesus!!

Someone give that girl a sammich and mashed potatoes!!


----------



## graphei

i know it's a bit of a zombie post, but I've been a longtime fan of the Tomboy Style blog. More prep than trad, but her selections of 'Icons' is always spot on IMHO.

https://tomboystyle.blogspot.com/


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

Nice.

BOING!!


----------



## sbdivemaster

https://www.thecollegeprepster.com


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I have posted some women that are trad and some that are not that so trad, but all are easy on the eyes. Love the thread. I thought that we needed more pics.


----------



## Oldsarge

Now _this










_would be enough to make a young man apply to the Ivy League! Pity you never saw that when I went to school in the UC.


----------



## Oldsarge

WouldaShoulda said:


> Jesus!!
> 
> Someone give that girl a sammich and mashed potatoes!!


And a tall lager to wash it down. Poor thing _needs _ calories.


----------



## randomdude

Wow so everyone on this forum reads Unabashedly Prep. I like it too.


----------



## Jovan

Women look attractive in "trad" clothes no doubt, but it's not a style my girlfriend takes to very much. No matter, as the style she does have is perfectly fine.


----------



## Trad-ish

Between Unabashedly Prep's new pics and WASP 101's older pics, you generally have the spectrum covered for Preppy/Trad Pron.



randomdude said:


> Wow so everyone on this forum reads Unabashedly Prep. I like it too.


----------



## jkidd41011

Trad g/f = Kate Middleton ???


----------



## Jovan

Maybe English Trad, but very nice nonetheless.


----------



## hookem12387

As part of the KJP crew, I imagine it's all a bit contrived to sell bracelets and whatnot, but she definitely fits the bill here (also, I love this thread)


----------



## Trad-ish

This thread and "Girls of the IDF" are the best.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## bd79cc

If you don't have a Trad girlfriend, you probably don't really know what she looks like yet. My Trad girlfriend owns and often wears a pair of the Pradas shown in the picture below.



hookem12387 said:


>


----------



## PTB in San Diego

(Referring only to her role in that one incredible film. Milanese-Tuscan trad? She can do trad when she wishes to. )


----------



## oxford cloth button down

randomdude said:


> Wow so everyone on this forum reads Unabashedly Prep. I like it too.


I look at pictures of pretty girls there. I wouldn't say I read it.

Hookem - Sarah always looks super cute.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

PTB - She is making some trad faces,haha.

More pics.


----------



## CM Wolff

More Eliza B
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/214/28171110100342548791373.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 127.72 MHz

A thread about a "Trad" girlfriend goes to 271 posts. Really? (make than 272....)


----------



## Oldsarge

Trad-Schmad! We just like looking at pretty girls.


----------



## randomdude

Hey it's an important topic - it deserves a full discussion.



127.72 MHz said:


> A thread about a "Trad" girlfriend goes to 271 posts. Really? (make than 272....)


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Oldsarge said:


> Trad-Schmad! We just like looking at pretty girls.


Now that I can live with!


----------



## Jovan

I think I've found the official song for this thread:


----------



## Oldsarge

Damned straight!


----------



## jkidd41011

This thread (although I personally just stumbled across it) is not about leering at ramdom women, it's about looking for a higher standard of woman to fit with the trad lifestyle we hold so dear. That said, I told my wife she's got so work to do, and future clothing purchases should only be of tweed and fine wools.


----------



## eagle2250

Jovan said:


> I think I've found the official song for this thread:


Perfect! And while we are at it, thank gawd for mirrored sunglasses...saved a lot of guys from a lot of beatings. LOL.


----------



## rsmeyer

Harris said:


> _*THREE CHEERS FOR SWEET BRIAR!!!*_


 MAKE THAT 4!


----------



## Jovan

jkidd41011 said:


> This thread (although I personally just stumbled across it) is not about leering at ramdom women, it's about looking for a higher standard of woman to fit with the trad lifestyle we hold so dear. That said, I told my wife she's got so work to do, and future clothing purchases should only be of tweed and fine wools.


True, true. The band didn't really look trad either, so apologies for that.

Trying to "convert" her, eh? I've occasionally commented on my s/o's wardrobe and she has on mine (_especially_ the green madras sport coat), but we've accepted that our styles fall into different categories. Again though, while she'd look great in it, it just isn't her thing and her present style is miles ahead of what most people our age are wearing.



eagle2250 said:


> Perfect! And while we are at it, thank gawd for mirrored sunglasses...saved a lot of guys from a lot of beatings. LOL.


I can never tell where someone wearing any type of sunglasses is looking.


----------



## rl1856

From Life Magazine:

https://books.google.com/books?id=0...bY0QHl6c0H&ved=0CEEQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=true














I hope I have successfully attached the image. If so, please click to enlarge.

Best,

Ross


----------



## Oldsarge

jkidd41011 said:


> , I told my wife she's got so work to do, and future clothing purchases should only be of tweed and fine wools.


Don't fall asleep before she does!:eek2:


----------



## jkidd41011

Jovan said:


> True, true. The band didn't really look trad either, so apologies for that.
> 
> Trying to "convert" her, eh? I've occasionally commented on my s/o's wardrobe and she has on mine (_especially_ the green madras sport coat), but we've accepted that our styles fall into different categories. Again though, while she'd look great in it, it just isn't her thing and her present style is miles ahead of what most people our age are wearing.


Unfortunately my wife has never been trad/prep/whatever. She seems most of these women appear to be taller, which my wife is short. And figure wise she's never been the same after having our son.



Oldsarge said:


> Don't fall asleep before she does!:eek2:


Not to worry...I'm the spender of the family.


----------



## eagle2250

jkidd41011 said:


> Unfortunately my wife has never been trad/prep/whatever. She seems most of these women appear to be taller, which my wife is short. And figure wise she's never been the same after having our son.
> .......


Counting my blessings. I think my wife is pretty Trad! Standing at 5' 1", and weighing a sveldt 120 pounds, her current measurements are 34"/ 23"/ 36" and she still easily wears a size 6...Not bad for a Grandma, five times over. She's not only my Trad girlfriend, but my wife and workout partner as well!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

And a pic that is not a period piece. This is not Trudy Campbell, but a Lilly P model from her current season.


----------



## jkidd41011

eagle2250 said:


> Counting my blessings. I think my wife is pretty Trad! Standing at 5' 1", and weighing a sveldt 120 pounds, her current measurements are 34"/ 23"/ 36" and she still easily wears a size 6...Not bad for a Grandma, five times over. She's not only my Trad girlfriend, but my wife and workout partner as well!


My wife is 5 '3". The pregnancy really messed her up. She had about every complication a woman in her early 30's can have. Needless to say the baby wight never came off.

My son likes to say he had a fun time messing around with stuff in her belly (he just turned 7).


----------



## Jovan

OCBD: She's cute but that little dip**** Pete Campbell doesn't deserve her. :biggrin2:


----------



## jkidd41011

Jovan said:


> OCBD: She's cute but that little dip**** Pete Campbell doesn't deserve her. :biggrin2:


I love Trudie.


----------



## Pentheos

This thread is weird.


----------



## Oldsarge

Aw, come on. You're from _Berkeley_ and you think _this_ is weird? Give us a break.


----------



## filfoster

*Search* feature did not return a companion 'What Does a Trad Ex-Wife Look Like?' thread, which would be as interesting.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

filfoster said:


> *Search* feature did not return a companion 'What Does a Trad Ex-Wife Look Like?' thread, which would be as interesting.


Similar, of course, only more PO'd all the time.

That little *****!!


----------



## swb120




----------



## Jovan

Oldsarge said:


> Aw, come on. You're from _Berkeley_ and you think _this_ is weird? Give us a break.


:icon_smile_big:



swb120 said:


>


She's adorable. Looks a lot like someone I knew in a student group a few years back. I swear I've seen the picture somewhere before, though.


----------



## leisureclass

^ It's sort of amazing how much coverage she has gotten on this thread, considering that she's half of Keil James Patrick. Not exactly the most popular thing here in the past.


----------



## Jovan

Oh, that place? I don't understand the hatred for it. Not our style, but there are certainly worse things young people could be wearing (and are).

Actually I'm tempted to get one just to rile people up here. Maybe I'll grow to like it... :devil:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Keeper!!


----------



## hookem12387

leisureclass said:


> ^ It's sort of amazing how much coverage she has gotten on this thread, considering that she's half of Keil James Patrick. Not exactly the most popular thing here in the past.


Eh, I'm not sure this thread goes deeper than just a photo


----------



## sbdivemaster

Jovan said:


> Actually I'm tempted to get one just to rile people up here. Maybe I'll grow to like it... :devil:


Don't waste your $$. If you want something like that, I'll make it for you - a real turk's head, not some fakey braid with crimped ends and goofy looking anchor toggle....


----------



## oxford cloth button down

hookem12387 said:


> Eh, I'm not sure this thread goes deeper than just a photo


I am with you Hookem. Plus, you know that we will give pretty girls a pass.


----------



## Jovan

sbdivemaster said:


> Don't waste your $$. If you want something like that, I'll make it for you - a real turk's head, not some fakey braid with crimped ends and goofy looking anchor toggle....


Such hate!


----------



## sbdivemaster

Jovan said:


> Such hate!


:devil:


----------



## inq89

oxford cloth button down said:


> And a pic that is not a period piece. This is not Trudy Campbell, but a Lilly P model from her current season.


Ahh Alison Brie, my kind of gal. Very talented and beautiful girl-next-door type. (Huge Community and Mad Men fan btw)


----------



## Jovan

inq89! Good to see you again.


----------



## Flanderian

Looks like this -









Well, . . . . at least mine does! :devil:


----------



## hardline_42

Jovan said:


> Such hate!


Seriously. I wouldn't buy anything that KJP makes but you have to give the kids credit. He started his business in his parents garage and has been able to turn a tidy profit selling handmade goods made in the USA from locally sourced materials. Plus, I think Sarah Vickers is pretty much the under-30 answer to this thread. Her friends Hannah Lawson and Sadie Jude are some decent examples as well.


----------



## Jovan

Flanderian said:


> Looks like this -
> 
> View attachment 3646
> 
> 
> Well, . . . . at least mine does! :devil:


She is strangely quite hot.


----------



## sbdivemaster

^ I have no hate for any of the lovely ladies mentioned. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Oldsarge

Jovan said:


> She is strangely quite hot.


Indeed, in her own idiosyncratic way, she is. I'd be inclined to try and convert her to non-smoking but otherwise--quite hot.


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Indeed, in her own idiosyncratic way, she is. I'd be inclined to try and convert her to non-smoking but otherwise--quite hot.


Yup! Nothing beats a bi, autistic anorexic! :drunken_smilie:


----------



## Billax

For some men of a certain age, she will always be the ideal trad girlfriend. Both her father and brother were gold-medal-winning Olympians, her father was a very successful businessman, her brother became an award-winning playwright, but she managed to outshine both of them.


----------



## Beefeater

hardline_42 said:


> Seriously. I wouldn't buy anything that KJP makes but you have to give the kids credit. He started his business in his parents garage and has been able to turn a tidy profit selling handmade goods made in the USA from locally sourced materials. Plus, I think Sarah Vickers is pretty much the under-30 answer to this thread. Her friends Hannah Lawson and Sadie Jude are some decent examples as well.


Agreed on the giving credit to KJP. It may not be everyone's cup of tea, but it draws some positive attention to the style, albeit somewhat incongruent to this forum. I have bought several as gifts and they have been well received.


----------



## Himself

Apologies if Ms. Hepburn has already been posted.


----------



## Jovan

Oldsarge said:


> Indeed, in her own idiosyncratic way, she is. I'd be inclined to try and convert her to non-smoking but otherwise--quite hot.


It's the cheekbones and the eyes.

In real life, she's fairly "normal"... and smiles! Not Trad, but still very beautiful.



Flanderian said:


> Yup! Nothing beats a bi, autistic anorexic! :drunken_smilie:


On the contrary, the books describe her eating all sorts of junk food (most often Billy's Pan Pizza, the crappiest microwave pizza ever invented which is oddly absent from the movie) and not gaining any weight. As for the other two, you have something against autism or bisexuality? :biggrin2:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jovan said:


> ....you have something against autism or bisexuality? :biggrin2:


No, it's just the tattoo that pushes her over the edge!!


----------



## Carson Connor

When I was in college we sought out the 3P girls! Preppy, wore Polo and a set of Pearls! We all thought they would make the best girlfriends.


----------



## hookem12387

In a thread full of pictures of women we don't know, the creepy things are some of the words written, not pictures posted.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Carson Connor said:


> When I was in college we sought out the 3P girls! Preppy, wore Polo and a set of Pearls! We all thought they would make the best girlfriends.


I just thought they would be more likely to keep me in a lifestyle I aspired to!!


----------



## Oldsarge

Mine certainly has! 

And while I have no bisexual urges, I admit to autism. Sometimes it makes one merely odd rather than dysfunctional.


----------



## Flanderian

Jovan said:


> On the contrary, the books describe her eating all sorts of junk food (most often Billy's Pan Pizza, the crappiest microwave pizza ever invented which is oddly absent from the movie) and not gaining any weight. As for the other two, you have something against autism or bisexuality? :biggrin2:


Good point regarding the eating habits, though the first novel does initially question the cause of her extreme slenderness. The film had both too much and too little. Trying too frantically to fit in every detail, it lost the interior life of the characters that enriched the world of the novels. Suggestion well may have been both more powerful and more nuanced. A circumstance where less could well have been more.

As to bi-autistics; some of my favorite family members are autistic, I've yet to learn of any that are bi, though we are all as God made us.


----------



## filfoster

Carson Connor said:


> When I was in college we sought out the 3P girls! Preppy, wore Polo and a set of Pearls! We all thought they would make the best girlfriends.


I shudder to think what those p's would mean now.


----------



## andy b.

^^Piercings, Pills and a Pistol???

Andy B.


----------



## swb120




----------



## Patrick06790

That boy is a P-I-G...


----------



## Jovan

Flanderian said:


> Good point regarding the eating habits, though the first novel does initially question the cause of her extreme slenderness. The film had both too much and too little. Trying too frantically to fit in every detail, it lost the interior life of the characters that enriched the world of the novels. Suggestion well may have been both more powerful and more nuanced. A circumstance where less could well have been more.
> 
> As to bi-autistics; some of my favorite family members are autistic, I've yet to learn of any that are bi, though we are all as God made us.


I think the film did pretty well in bringing out the character's traits while keeping it under three hours, but that's me. You can't deny a powerful performance by Ms. Mara though.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Patrick06790 said:


> That boy is a P-I-G...


Ahh, a Babs Jansen fan; I prefer Mandy Pepperidge myself...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Babs wouldn't go all the way but she was still a sport when it came to taking care of business!!


----------



## eyedoc2180

^^^ "Is it supposed to be that soft?" One of the best lines in film history. That, and "See if you can guess what I am now!"


----------



## Saltydog

Jennifer Lopez.


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## Oldsarge

The pink stockings rock. The odd, grey wrap around skirt makes her butt look fat . . . from the front!


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## Oldsarge

To all of the above: *YES!*


----------



## Jovan

Would you say that if you knew one of them was a model for Thom Browne? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## sbdivemaster

Always had a thing for the girls in their field hockey uniforms... :aportnoy:


----------



## TweedyDon

Jovan said:


> Would you say that if you knew one of them was a model for Thom Browne? :icon_smile_big:


Lucky Thom Browne!


----------



## Oldsarge

Second the motion. Besides, modeling's just a gig. You don't have to wear it off the runway.


----------



## andy b.

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Is this the actual clothing a person would wear to perform this activity, or is it just a contrived photo for advertising purposes? The reason I ask is because it doesn't look very comfortable for running around a field all afternoon. The young lady certainly does look attractive though. 

Andy B.


----------



## sbdivemaster

andy b. said:


> Is this the actual clothing a person would wear to perform this activity, or is it just a contrived photo for advertising purposes? The reason I ask is because it doesn't look very comfortable for running around a field all afternoon. The young lady certainly does look attractive though.
> 
> Andy B.


Skip the coat, and that's pretty much a filed hockey uniform. Although, I don't remember too many field hockey players being that attractive; I seem to recall "beefier" legs...

:icon_jokercolor:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL. +1...beefier legs, much shorter hair and sadly, much more mannish facial features! :crazy:


----------



## leisureclass

Hmm...at my high school all of the field hockey players were blonde, over achieving, popular girls.


----------



## Jovan

TweedyDon said:


> Lucky Thom Browne!


In a professional sense, yes. In a "I get to look at attractive women" sense, probably not, given his sexual preference.


----------



## cecil47

leisureclass said:


> Hmm...at my high school all of the field hockey players were blonde, over achieving, popular girls.


All the good looking girls in my high school played field hockey. Heck, we were such a small school, all the girls played field hockey. White button up blouses and tartan skirts and shin pads. Every boy's dream. I'll try to find a pic or two.


----------



## Oldsarge

Jovan said:


> In a professional sense, yes. In a "I get to look at attractive women" sense, probably not, given his sexual preference.


That explains why his women's clothing is so ugly and his men's so twee . . .

Pity, that. It would be so much more satisfying if he were attracted to, say, well built lads with thick mustaches, don'tcherknow. Perhaps then his designs would be at least a little bit masculine.


----------



## Pliny

Tradly magic


----------



## WouldaShoulda

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL. +1...beefier legs, much shorter hair and sadly, much more mannish facial features! :crazy:


Are you sure that wasn't the softball team??


----------



## Jovan

Oldsarge said:


> That explains why his women's clothing is so ugly and his men's so twee . . .
> 
> Pity, that. It would be so much more satisfying if he were attracted to, say, well built lads with thick mustaches, don'tcherknow. Perhaps then his designs would be at least a little bit masculine.


I'd be fine with his designs if they weren't always made to look two sizes too small. Otherwise they follow the '60s Ivy League aesthetic pretty well. Here's a rare example of Thom Browne worn decently (apart from the shocking Donegal pattern) and a not-so-trad girlfriend.










Anyways, back to regular discussion.


----------



## eagle2250

WouldaShoulda said:


> Are you sure that wasn't the softball team??


It's been so long, I can't be absolutely sure, but I do clearly recall that the female athletes in my high school were all rather sturdily put together and looked a lot like (I imagined) a hardy, Russian communist female might look! :crazy: I will also tell you, LOL, I didn't date many female athletes in my school.


----------



## hookem12387

cecil47 said:


> All the good looking girls in my high school played field hockey. Heck, we were such a small school, all the girls played field hockey. White button up blouses and tartan skirts and shin pads. Every boy's dream. I'll try to find a pic or two.


I remember of the girls at the 2 girls' schools I had the most friends at, the ones that played sports and were attractive were field hockey or, more likely, soccer (not that much field hockey in Texas)


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> It's been so long, I can't be absolutely sure, but I do clearly recall that the female athletes in my high school were all rather sturdily put together and looked a lot like (I imagined) a hardy, Russian communist female might look! :crazy: I will also tell you, LOL, I didn't date many female athletes in my school.


I didn't anyone in high school :frown: But I eventually married a swimmer/life guard/gymnast! :biggrin:


----------



## DukeGrad

Ken Pollock and my dear friend Harris. This is a nice forum Ken you are the one to start this!
I have been in and out of here some what retired from medicine
To the gentleman that mentioned the blonde in the Ben Silver catalog gentlemen that is my 6 th wife Not bad for 60 yo! Huh! Ken an Harris God bless I have enjoyed our talks I've the years immensely Been s joy being your friend I have been laid up with the altzheimers bug so be careful it comes from trad Ochs Brooks shirts and madras and Alden or AE shoes and khaki . you can avoid wearing jeans and flip flops!!! I enjoy you all it is been fun God Speed Jimmy


----------



## inq89

Jovan said:


> inq89! Good to see you again.


Hello!

On the topic, wish there were more girls who are into trad/prep around me. I attend grad school at a small private college in the southeast and you'd think there would be tons of cute southern belles on campus but they are a rare sighting here. Mostly the sweatshirt, jeans and ugg boot types


----------



## oxford cloth button down

\
























































I think there is a lot of discussion in here and I am not sure why. Please limit your words and speak your mind with pics and to those who have i applaude your efforts, thanks you.

I will be back next week with more pics.


----------



## Jovan

I do really like Taylor Swift's style. Thank goodness she didn't fall into the trap of "I just turned 18 and am a pop star, watch me try desperately to show it."



inq89 said:


> Hello!
> 
> On the topic, wish there were more girls who are into trad/prep around me. I attend grad school at a small private college in the southeast and you'd think there would be tons of cute southern belles on campus but they are a rare sighting here. Mostly the sweatshirt, jeans and ugg boot types


You'll run into the girl of your dreams when you least expect it. At least, that's how it happened with me. She's not Trad (and neither do I completely consider _myself _that), but she is a fellow nerd and has great style sense in her own right.

Look too hard for the end of the rainbow and you'll miss the gold right in front of you.


----------



## Oldsarge

And who knows? You may find that the girl of your dreams has just gotten you in her sights and decided, "_That's_ the one I want." It happens a lot more often than we hapless male-types think!


----------



## Jovan

Indeed.


----------



## Bricktop

Oldsarge said:


> And who knows? You may find that the girl of your dreams has just gotten you in her sights and decided, "_That's_ the one I want." It happens a lot more often than we hapless male-types think!


I gratefully concur.


----------



## andy b.

oxford cloth button down said:


>


As Austin Powers would say, "That woman in the middle is a man, baby!"

Andy B.


----------



## Himself

Any man would agree that this gal is an eyeful:
https://www.unabashedlyprep.com/site/entry/j.mclaughlin-summer-12-lookbook/

I'd say she's a ringer for trad/prep, exceot for the zig-zaggy top, the scarves worn with summer clothes, and the white top in the picture where she's lying on the grass.


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## joenobody0

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Oddly enough, I am in the building in this photo right this moment.


----------



## Oldsarge

But is the girl still out front? If so, why are you still in the building?


----------



## joenobody0

Oldsarge said:


> But is the girl still out front? If so, why are you still in the building?


Unfortunately no. There's snow on the ground today, and nearly every day for the last 2 months.

That is the Ross School of Business at the University of Michigan. There is for more "Trad" here than in San Francisco.


----------



## chadwick

Similar to a wife?


----------



## Acme

Strictly speaking, I'm never supposed to do this. But have you got a better idea?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

eagle2250 said:


> It's been so long, I can't be absolutely sure, but I do clearly recall that the female athletes in my high school were all rather sturdily put together and looked a lot like (I imagined) a hardy, Russian communist female might look! :crazy: I will also tell you, LOL, I didn't date many female athletes in my school.


Daywear... Eveningwear...


----------



## rwaldron

Any thoughts on how to get my wife to read (and memorize) this thread?


----------



## Oldsarge

If anyone does, please tell the rest of us!


----------



## drlivingston

My wife is far more trad than I am. She is a psychiatrist who believes in classical styles. She leans toward understated without being sedate. I marvel at her fashion sense.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Trad-ish said:


> Between Unabashedly Prep's new pics and WASP 101's older pics, you generally have the spectrum covered for Preppy/Trad Pron.


Agreed.

Pity single trad girls in Southern Ontario are a rare sight.


----------



## rwaldron

Uncle Bill said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Pity single trad girls in Southern Ontario are a rare sight.


They're not that rare a sight here in New Orleans... which gets me in trouble when my wife notices me staring.


----------



## Uncle Bill

rwaldron said:


> They're not that rare a sight here in New Orleans... which gets me in trouble when my wife notices me staring.


That's what sunglasses are for.

Funny how they are trad girls/women are plentiful in parts of the US but rare here in Central Canada. I live in Greater Toronto (metropolitan region of upwards of 6.5 million people)and the only trad girls I know are my ex girlfriend which I am still really good friends with and a former PR intern of mine from a community relations project I managed for an industry association a few years back, however she has a boyfriend and is therefore off the market.

Women up here equate trad or classical dressing as shown in this particular thread as boring.


----------



## blue suede shoes

Jovan said:


> You'll run into the girl of your dreams when you least expect it.
> 
> Look too hard for the end of the rainbow and you'll miss the gold right in front of you.


Excellent words of wisdom on women.


----------



## blue suede shoes

Uncle Bill said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Pity single trad girls in Southern Ontario are a rare sight.


Too bad, as it's quite a nice area. You have my sympathies.


----------



## Uncle Bill

blue suede shoes said:


> Too bad, as it's quite a nice area. You have my sympathies.


Thanks. I have to make do with the little I got in this neck of the woods.


----------



## Acacian

https://capecodcollegiate.tumblr.com/archive

https://easternbreezes.tumblr.com/archive


----------



## rwaldron

I just saw this one, and I thought y'all would enjoy it:


----------



## rwaldron

I figure, I should leave y'all w/ a few more of my favorites:

<-* This one's my favorite
*


----------



## rwaldron

I keep finding more:


----------



## CdnTrad

Uncle Bill said:


> That's what sunglasses are for.
> 
> Funny how they are trad girls/women are plentiful in parts of the US but rare here in Central Canada. I live in Greater Toronto (metropolitan region of upwards of 6.5 million people)and the only trad girls I know are my ex girlfriend which I am still really good friends with and a former PR intern of mine from a community relations project I managed for an industry association a few years back, however she has a boyfriend and is therefore off the market.
> 
> Women up here equate trad or classical dressing as shown in this particular thread as boring.


Sad, but so so true. I see way more trad men (generally of the older set) than women around the GTA.


----------



## Oldsarge

Must be that French influence leaking over from Quebec . . . :tongue2:


----------



## MattJP

If only the girls in Toronto were anything like those in Montreal! My undergrad days in Montreal are fondly remembered...


----------



## oxford cloth button down

rwaldron - Very nice additions. I like your taste.


----------



## Uncle Bill

CdnTrad said:


> Sad, but so so true. I see way more trad men (generally of the older set) than women around the GTA.


Agreed 110% The prevailing style around here is a mishmash of Southern California, in some cases bohemian bourgeoisie and European influences for casual wear for both sexes. In terms of more formal business attire, men still think Hugo Boss is something cool and I won't even go near footwear.

I had a conversation with some professional association colleagues back when Brooks Brothers just opened up their downtown location, the women in the group really turned their noses up, saying it was too boring for them. I guess that explains why there are so few trad women under 50 in my neck of the woods.

I also remember Montreal women when I used to go down and visit on business, that city however has seen better days.


----------



## rwaldron

oxford cloth button down said:


> rwaldron - Very nice additions. I like your taste.


Thank you very much.


----------



## indieprep

People often think my gf to be my sister. She is like a blond, short, beautiful female version of me. Hahaha


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## dorji

Nice additions OCBD- esp the middle two.


----------



## Flanderian

My kinda gal!


----------



## Walter Denton




----------



## Billax

Walter Denton said:


>


I'm with you on this one, Walter! Pearls, a little Black Dress, LL Bean Duck Boots, and a 3 roll 2 Tweed Jacket lent by a Gentlemen. And a glass of Cabernet(?) If I weren't so old (and married), I'd make a play for her!


----------



## leisureclass

Perhaps we should just change the name of this thread to 'An Ode to Sarah Vickers'


----------



## Oldsarge

Just wrap this one up and send her west.

https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z260/infp47/Ask Andy/BarbourBabe.jpg


----------



## hardline_42

Oldsarge said:


> Just wrap this one up and send her west.
> 
> https://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z260/infp47/Ask Andy/BarbourBabe.jpg


That would be Catherine Hannum from Catamaran. She's nice. She taught me the proper way to pronounce "J. McLaughlin."


----------



## hardline_42

leisureclass said:


> Perhaps we should just change the name of this thread to 'An Ode to Sarah Vickers'


There's already a website for that.


----------



## Oldsarge

"Life starts all over again when it gets crisp in the fall." Amen, Catherine.


----------



## leisureclass

hardline_42 said:


> There's already a website for that.


Ha! Part of my point, just like you can't give yourself a nickname, shouldn't create an ode to yourself either


----------



## Howard

Walter Denton said:


>


The first one wow she's hot!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Well I for one find the abbreviated hemline of Catherine's skirt to be offensive!
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
LOL. Did anyone buy that last statement on mine? Just kidding!


----------



## phyrpowr

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Well I for one find the abbreviated hemline of Catherine's skirt to be offensive!


All those who agree raise your hand...now slap yourself with it


----------



## Ardee

Does she count?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

The year is 1958.



















Bad quality scan, but you get the idea.


----------



## Howard

Ardee said:


> Does she count?


Doesn't look trad, I would have to see the full picture.


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## Jovan

Howard said:


> Doesn't look trad, I would have to see the full picture.


Not trad. The closest Bond movies ever to got to it was Felix Leiter in "Goldfinger" and the 3/2 suits in "Quantum of Solace". She's beautiful nonetheless.


----------



## rl1856

hardline_42 said:


> There's already a website for that.


WOW! I'm speechless.

Ross


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Originally Posted by *hardline_42* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1335512#post1335512
_There's already a website for that._

Lord, that woman needs a sandwich.


----------



## Oldsarge

Just a sandwich? Shoot, I think she needs a large serving of pasta al pesto, at the very least. Poor underfed waif . . .


----------



## hardline_42

I agree with you guys. I think a certain "thickness" should be a prerequisite. More of a gunboat than a channeled dress welt.


----------



## Jovan

Oh lord. More thin-shaming on the internet. Just what we need.


----------



## hardline_42

Jovan said:


> Oh lord. More thin-shaming on the internet. Just what we need.


Huh? I thought the current trend was to applaud and encourage "real" women and reject the unrealistic model archetype. Did it change again? I swear, I can't stay up to date on this stuff.


----------



## navyblazer

hardline_42 said:


> Huh? I thought the current trend was to applaud and encourage "real" women and reject the unrealistic model archetype. Did it change again? I swear, I can't stay up to date on this stuff.


I don't know what the current trend is, but I think it is fair to say people of all sizes should feel good about themselves. I agree though, what to do can get confusing at times.


----------



## Fashion Frank

This is my idea of the subject at hand 
All the Best, F ashion Frank


----------



## Jovan

hardline_42 said:


> Huh? I thought the current trend was to applaud and encourage "real" women and reject the unrealistic model archetype. Did it change again? I swear, I can't stay up to date on this stuff.


I think shaming any body type is stupid. But this trend of accusing others of being "anorexic" when they clearly are not is getting ridiculous.


----------



## phyrpowr

Jovan said:


> I think shaming any body type is stupid. But this trend of accusing others of being "anorexic" when they clearly are not is getting ridiculous.


True, the young woman in question is slim, not skinny. Pop over to "The S*rt*rialist" for comparison: truly unattractive figures, considered oh so chic.


----------



## hardline_42

Jovan said:


> I think shaming any body type is stupid. But this trend of accusing others of being "anorexic" when they clearly are not is getting ridiculous.


Nobody said anything about anyone being anorexic. I think it's perfectly reasonable to express a personal preference for body type from an aesthetic perspective and not expect someone to be immediately offended.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Jovan said:


> I think shaming any body type is stupid. But this trend of accusing others of being "anorexic" when they clearly are not is getting ridiculous.


She doesn't need shaming, just a week's worth of meat and threes. Clearly, I must not be current on my internets because I've missed all this "thin-shaming." When my daughter brings home a fully-figured doll like a Dravidian sculpture, I'll believe, perhaps, that what you're shouting exists.

In principle, of course, I agree that no body type should be shamed. Haircuts, though, are another thing.


----------



## Oldsarge

hardline_42 said:


> Nobody said anything about anyone being anorexic. I think it's perfectly reasonable to express a personal preference for body type from an aesthetic perspective and not expect someone to be immediately offended.


Quite. A slim figure may look grand in clothes but I prefer to daydream about the unclad and under those circumstances a full, womanly figure is much more attractive to me.


----------



## rwaldron

Big win on the Trad Wife front -- Last week, the wife stated that she wanted a blue blazer, so over the weekend, I took advantage of the 25% off on the Brooks Card and happily got her one. I was pleased that not only will she be wearing one, She was actually the one to bring it up.

Next, I need to figure out how to get her into a pair of penny loafers.


----------



## Oldsarge

And a pleated skirt!


----------



## 6thFairway

Jackie Swanson ("Kelly") from Cheers. (I'm dating myself, huh?)


----------



## nonartful dodger

^^^ +1


----------



## WouldaShoulda

hardline_42 said:


> Nobody said anything about anyone being anorexic. I think it's perfectly reasonable to express a personal preference for body type from an aesthetic perspective and not expect someone to be immediately offended.


Target dress apology: 'Manatee gray' plus-size dress vanishes

https://www.latimes.com/business/money/la-fi-mo-target-manatee-20130405,0,645064.story
By Amy Hubbard April 5, 2013, 7:59 a.m.

has apologized for referring to its "plus-size kimono maxi dress" as manatee gray. This is a mammal, after all, that is sometimes referred to as a sea cow.
An irritated shopper tweeted what many saw as an insult. Regular sizes were "dark heather gray," but the plus size got the "manatee" label. It didn't take long for Target to zap the plus-size gaffe from its website and issue an apology.
A spokeswoman told on Thursday the retailer was sorry for "any discomfort" and never intended to offend. Spokeswoman Jessica Deede noted that this color was "seasonal" at Target, and a check of the website revealed that many products came in manatee gray.
*QUIZ: How well do you know your jeans?*
There are towels, placemats, bath rugs and pillows in the shade. There are also books about manatees in paperback and hardcover. 
Target seems to love its manatees nearly as much as Florida, where the gray marine mammals can grow up to 10 feet in length and weigh as much as 3,650 pounds. 
Oh, Target also has men's short-sleeve T-shirts in manatee gray, in sizes ranging up to XX Large. 
One wonders: Will any of those extra-extra-large men start complaining about the manatee label?


----------



## hardline_42

^ 

"In other news, JC Penney pulls the color "Naked Mole Rat Pink" from its clothing lines as scores of ugly customers complain."


----------



## ROI

Dina Merrill


----------



## rl1856

No comments necessary.


----------



## Sree

(on the left)


----------



## Topsider

It looks like some of you guys are just posting your mothers' high school yearbook photos.


----------



## Oldsarge

And in very small images, too. Let's go back to the field hockey girls.


----------



## Captain America

hilarious!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Kelly from Cheers was a good one. This is one of the only threads that i think needs my contributions. Maybe the last one isn't Trad, but I didn't think that you guys would mind


----------



## Tilton

Yes. A great improvement over your last bunch of offerings, OCBD.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

oxford cloth button down said:


>


I did go a bit to "real" the past page, but usually I am right on target as this old post illustrates.


----------



## xcubbies

This discussion reminds me of that quote by John Cheevers about Trad women and thick ankles.... You know the one I mean...


----------



## Trip English

None of the girls that played field hockey at my school looked like that.


----------



## Oldsarge

Mine, either. Of course, no one at my alma mater played field hockey. Too far West, I think.


----------



## Tilton

Field Hockey chicks at my school probably could have beat me up, and I'm not a little guy!


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## adoucett

That photo is a little scary, OCBD! Maybe the riding crop just intimidates me...

In other news...I lost my trad girl due to switching to a college in a different state (my own) starting this Fall. Very sad...but life goes on.


----------



## blue suede shoes

adoucett said:


> That photo is a little scary, OCBD! Maybe the riding crop just intimidates me...
> 
> In other news...I lost my trad girl due to switching to a college in a different state (my own) this year. Very sad...but life goes on.


Get back in touch with her and start a long distance relationship. It is a lot easier than it sounds.


----------



## Shaver

blue suede shoes said:


> Get back in touch with her and start a long distance relationship. It is a lot easier than it sounds.


But a lot less fun than it sounds.


----------



## adoucett

We both decided long distance just wasn't the way to go. I also sort of agree with Shaver. Maybe later in life, but in college, it isn't really a great option. 

On the plus side...I will be in Amherst at least.


----------



## Shaver

adoucett said:


> We both decided long distance just wasn't the way to go. I also sort of agree with Shaver. Maybe later in life, but in college, it isn't really a great option.
> 
> On the plus side...I will be in Amherst at least.


Ahh.... Spring break. *Sigh* If only I were thirty years younger. :redface:

adoucett, make hay while the sun shines.


----------



## universitystripe

blue suede shoes said:


> Get back in touch with her and start a long distance relationship. It is a lot easier than it sounds.


Long distance isn't easy, but it's easier than letting go of "the one" if that is indeed the situation. In my case, I was working a great deal and studying anyway in university so there wasn't much free time. The hard work paid off in the end--she's quite a looker, and she makes great chicken. :teacha:


----------



## Shaver

Ah, this *the one *business is hogwash. I'm approaching 50 years old - I've dallied with quite a few 'the ones' in my time. There are so many people crowding the earth right now what would be your chance of finding the one if there really was just one? Zero. There's plenty of _'the ones'. _Truth be told_,_ they are almost disposable in their frequency........


----------



## adoucett

Yes, but how many of them will tolerate our obsessive approach to menswear?


----------



## Trad-ish

Shaver said:


> Ah, this *the one *business is hogwash. I'm approaching 50 years old - I've dallied with quite a few 'the ones' in my time. There are so many people crowding the earth right now what would be your chance of finding the one if there really was just one? Zero. There's plenty of _'the ones'. _Truth be told_,_ they are almost disposable in their frequency........


Sir, I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## TSWalker

Trad-ish said:


> Sir, I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


I think we already do.


----------



## Howard

oxford cloth button down said:


>


I like the one in the tight pants.


----------



## universitystripe

Shaver said:


> Ah, this *the one *business is hogwash. I'm approaching 50 years old - I've dallied with quite a few 'the ones' in my time. There are so many people crowding the earth right now what would be your chance of finding the one if there really was just one? Zero. There's plenty of _'the ones'. _Truth be told_,_ they are almost disposable in their frequency........


Perhaps, but I come from a family where you pick one and learn to make things work. No offense, of course, but we clearly have differing views on that topic.


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, you think you picked one? I hate to break the news to you but it's more likely she picked you. That's what happened in my case though it was long time before I figured it out. To this day I wonder whatever was she thinking . . . :confused2:


----------



## universitystripe

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, you think you picked one? I hate to break the news to you but it's more likely she picked you. That's what happened in my case though it was long time before I figured it out. To this day I wonder whatever was she thinking . . . :confused2:


Well, yes, the Mrs. probably deserves most of the credit. Another lesson I have learned from my forefathers for life in a happy marriage.

I, too, wonder what mine was thinking...:confused2:


----------



## Oldsarge

Indeed. There's no accounting for (female) taste . . .


----------



## Shaver

TSWalker said:


> I think we already do.


You_* love *_it!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Billax

adoucett said:


> We both decided long distance just wasn't the way to go. I also sort of agree with Shaver. Maybe later in life, but in college, it isn't really a great option.
> 
> On the plus side...I will be in Amherst at least.


In my humble opinion, there are only there are only three, maybe four, colleges worth leaving a GF over. Amherst is one of them.


----------



## phyrpowr

oxford cloth button down said:


>


If the one on the left has spurs to go with those boots, I'll marry her...won't survive the honeymoon, won't care.


----------



## FJW

Classic use of the blue blazer


----------



## bd79cc

^ Nice shot of eyes, watch, and watchband.


----------



## Odradek

oxford cloth button down said:


>


*Father Ted:* _"Doesn't Mary have a lovely bottom?"_
*Father Liam Deliverance:* _"Careful there Ted, that might offend the girls"_
*Father Ted:* _"Right. Of Course...They all have lovely bottoms"
_


----------



## Tilton

Billax said:


> In my humble opinion, there are only there are only three, maybe four, colleges worth leaving a GF over. Amherst is one of them.


He did say in Amherst, so it could be UMA.


----------



## Tiger

Howard said:


> I like the one in the tight pants.


Howard, the other one isn't exactly wearing sweatpants!


----------



## Trad-ish

Tiger said:


> Howard, the other one isn't exactly wearing sweatpants!


That was the joke. They are both wearing tight pants.


----------



## Corcovado

*Smashing!*



oxford cloth button down said:


>


I say!


----------



## jkidd41011

It may be just me....but I think the one on the left looks kind of young. If that's the case,the mother would look perfectly acceptable in the restored Grand Wagoneer.



oxford cloth button down said:


>


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL. As our daughters were growing up and we endured 15 or so years of horses in our lives, I cleaned a whole lot of horse droppings out of some pretty "Trad" stables and saw many nice ladies hanging around the barns, tending their stock, but none were dressed as seen above. Most wore denim. During the cooler weather a lot of flannel made it's appearance and gum rubber boots were a pretty common sighting. Guess I was hanging around the wrong barns?


----------



## jkidd41011

I had friends who showed horses and your description is pretty spot on. Those outfits are more common for the English style equestrian events.


----------



## Oldsarge

Nothing wrong with Levi's that tight, either. Western or English, I don't care, just let me drool . . .


----------



## Tiger

Trad-ish said:


> That was the joke. They are both wearing tight pants.


Didn't think so, based on many of Howard's posts...


----------



## adoucett

His humor works in mysterious ways :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Howard

Tiger said:


> Howard, the other one isn't exactly wearing sweatpants!


Well,she looks fine to me.


----------



## Tiger

Howard said:


> Well,she looks fine to me.


OK, she's all yours...I'll settle for the blonde!


----------



## Tilton

Corcovado said:


> I say!


This is how I imagine Shaver in his own element.


----------



## Shaver

Tilton said:


> This is how I imagine Shaver in his own element.


I say! That was a bit uncalled for, what? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Howard

Tiger said:


> OK, she's all yours...I'll settle for the blonde!


Does she like older men?


----------



## Tilton

Howard said:


> Does she like older men?


She prefers men between 38 and 46.


----------



## Howard

Tilton said:


> She prefers men between 38 and 46.


next year I'll be hitting 4-0.


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## gamma68

Does _this _crazy chick count?


----------



## Oldsarge

oxford cloth button down said:


>


God forbid that I should have to choose between the girl and the runabout!


----------



## Jovan

Perhaps not, technically. But she appears to be closer to modern woman than demure arm candy. I prefer the former.


----------



## Corcovado

oxford cloth button down said:


>


As much as I appreciate the sex appeal of the two women wearing, ahem, riding attire, I really like this photo. My contribution to the thread:


----------



## gamma68

Corcovado said:


> As much as I appreciate the sex appeal of the two women wearing, ahem, riding attire, I really like this photo. My contribution to the thread:


Who is this fine creature, Mr. Corcovado?


----------



## Corcovado

gamma68 said:


> Who is this fine creature, Mr. Corcovado?


A Colby College student in 1950, courtesy of the LIFE-Google photo archive. A regular Grace Kelly if you ask me.


----------



## gamma68

A gorgeous woman. I wonder what became of her?



Corcovado said:


> A Colby College student in 1950, courtesy of the LIFE-Google photo archive. A regular Grace Kelly if you ask me.


----------



## Corcovado

gamma68 said:


> A gorgeous woman. I wonder what became of her?


For the sake of the gene pool let us hope that she has many, many grandchildren by now.


----------



## gamma68

You mean, "granddaughters"



Corcovado said:


> For the sake of the gene pool let us hope that she has many, many grandchildren by now.


----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> God forbid that I should have to choose between the girl and the runabout!


That would be a challenge, both the boat and the girl are great.


----------



## Uncle Bill

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Both great choices.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> A gorgeous woman. I wonder what became of her?


Two ways of thinking about that. One is, yes, it would be interesting to hear about how her life turned out: what life sprung from the beauty and elegance of her appearance. Or two, life is always messy, just enjoy the moment, the dream captured here when it is all youth and beauty - when it looks like ivory soap wouldn't be pure enough for her.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Two ways of thinking about that. One is, yes, it would be interesting to hear about how her life turned out: what life sprung from the beauty and elegance of her appearance. Or two, life is always messy, just enjoy the moment, the dream captured here when it is all youth and beauty - when it looks like ivory soap wouldn't be pure enough for her.


Yes, probably best to hang on to the dream woman in these images. What a classic beauty. And yet, the investigative side of me would like to know more. I wonder if she is even still living? Her name is not identified in the photos taken by the LIFE photographer. Clearly, she captured his interest as well. He took far more photos of her than any of the other Colby students.


----------



## jkidd41011

That's a great look above. 

I also like the runabout picture, but the one above it is getting no love. I actually like her more than the on in the boat.


----------



## midnight2six

That Colby girl... Wow. I'll bet she still turns heads now. Bravo thanks for posting her.


----------



## gamma68

I've got a lead on further info about this mystery woman. If I learn more, I'll make a post.



midnight2six said:


> That Colby girl... Wow. I'll bet she still turns heads now. Bravo thanks for posting her.


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, I hope you do! Lecher . . . uh, _Cu_rious minds want to know . . .


----------



## gamma68

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, I hope you do! Lecher . . . uh, _Cu_rious minds want to know . . .


Don't fret. Grandma co-ed has nothing to worry about from the likes of me.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'd be a little surprised if she was still alive. As a coed in 1950 she's right near twenty years older than I am and I went bald and wrinkly a fair while ago. Lemme see . . . she'd be in her early 80's about now, wouldn't she. Gramma? Heck, _great_-gramma. But she sure was a looker, wasn't she?


----------



## Howard

gamma68 said:


> Does _this _crazy chick count?
> 
> View attachment 8473


sure, why not? I love chicks on bikes.


----------



## gamma68

Howard said:


> sure, why not? I love chicks on bikes.


In case you don't recognize her, that's Nico.


----------



## Shaver

gamma68 said:


> In case you don't recognize her, that's Nico.


Not so pretty in her later years, eh? :icon_pale:


----------



## gamma68

Heroin isn't very "trad."


Shaver said:


> Not so pretty in her later years, eh? :icon_pale:


----------



## Oldsarge

Considering her life, hardly a surprise. Sad, though.


----------



## Shaver

gamma68 said:


> Heroin isn't very "trad."


I could argue very convincingly in opposition to that statement.

I shall not though as it will just get me into trouble. :frown:


----------



## Howard

gamma68 said:


> In case you don't recognize her, that's Nico.


Who's she? Was she before my time?


----------



## gamma68

Howard said:


> Who's she? Was she before my time?


Nico was a model, sometime actress, and singer for the Velvet Underground on its first album. She was part of Andy Warhol's gang during that time. Nico was a beautiful but doomed woman who later became a heroin junkie and died rather young. Her heyday was the 1960s. She had the lead role in one film: Strip-Tease (French). It's worth watching if you ever get the chance.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Getting close being able to post a pic^^....now if I could just get it to appear in the post and not as my Avatar? In any event and until I can work through the remaining vagaries of attaching a pic within my post, the lady looking over my shoulder in the Avatar is my idea of an ideal Trad girlfriend/wife! :thumbs-up:


----------



## dionattilio

Well I would say opium is more trad, but I reckon heroin is very Ivy.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Getting close being able to post a pic^^....now if I could just get it to appear in the post and not as my Avatar? In any event and until I can work through the remaining vagaries of attaching a pic within my post, the lady looking over my shoulder in the Avatar is my idea of an ideal Trad girlfriend/wife! :thumbs-up:


That's wonderful to hear. It's sounds as if she is equally lucky to have the perfect trad husband.


----------



## Shaver

dionattilio said:


> Well I would say opium is more trad, but I reckon heroin is very Ivy.


:tongue2:


----------



## Shaver

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Getting close being able to post a pic^^....now if I could just get it to appear in the post and not as my Avatar? In any event and until I can work through the remaining vagaries of attaching a pic within my post, the lady looking over my shoulder in the Avatar is my idea of an ideal Trad girlfriend/wife! :thumbs-up:


What a handsome couple!

It's a pleasure to finally be able to fit a face to your character.

:icon_smile:


----------



## Jovan

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Getting close being able to post a pic^^....now if I could just get it to appear in the post and not as my Avatar? In any event and until I can work through the remaining vagaries of attaching a pic within my post, the lady looking over my shoulder in the Avatar is my idea of an ideal Trad girlfriend/wife! :thumbs-up:


I have attempted to teach you on numerous occasions, my friend!

Nothing like seeing a happy couple. I only wish I could see the button-down, tie, and jacket up close...


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Getting close being able to post a pic^^....now if I could just get it to appear in the post and not as my Avatar? In any event and until I can work through the remaining vagaries of attaching a pic within my post, the lady looking over my shoulder in the Avatar is my idea of an ideal Trad girlfriend/wife! :thumbs-up:


very nice Eagle.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## TsAr

I would luv to play tennis with her...


----------



## Jovan

Seems impractical (and painful from what I hear) to go without a sports bra playing tennis!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


>


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## 6thFairway

Can I get some respect for "southern trad"? And the girls from the Southern Marsh ads?


----------



## jkidd41011

6thFairway said:


> Can I get some respect for "southern trad"? And the girls from the Southern Marsh ads?


She's looks more like a Marilyn than a Jackie. Or as I tell my son....you want a Middleton not an Upton.


----------



## 6thFairway

Oh, there's plenty more Southern Marsh women to chose from. 










or


----------



## Oldsarge

Southern women have this thing they call 'honey talkin''. Be afraid. Be very, very afraid. She starts in on that and you, young man, are doomed. Doomed, do you hear? *DOOMED!!* Even if she decides to throw you back into the pond you will still find yourself doing things that make sense only to her, that you would never, under any circumstances, do on your own. It's a scary, amazing power . . .


----------



## momsdoc

I think I'm married to the ideal Trad girlfriend


----------



## Tilton

jkidd41011 said:


> She's looks more like a Marilyn than a Jackie. Or as I tell my son....you want a Middleton not an Upton.


You give terrible fatherly advice.


----------



## Oldsarge

Agreed. Marry for love but love money.


----------



## Billax

Here's a 1949 Chris Craft runabout, as it looks today:








Let's see, she's 64 years old and looks and runs as well as she did the day she was built. I already have a beautiful wife. If I'm gonna dream about another "she" in her mid-sixties - I think I'll take the Chris Craft!


----------



## Oldsarge

Each year around April Newport, CA hosts a wooden boat festival. The parking lot at the American Legion Yacht Club (and I'll bet you didn't even know there was such a place!) has a number of lovingly restored beauties of that sort. I have to admire the owners' dedication . . .


----------



## Doctor Damage

rwaldron said:


> I figure, I should leave y'all w/ a few more of my favorites:


That one's my favourite because she's the only one who looks happy because she's having fun, not looking happy because she just came from church.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Riding outfits are always trad, esp since in this case the boots are actual riding boots which have seen a lot of miles.

https://postimg.org/image/8u15m5f5z/https://postimg.org/image/6jvpu14bt/https://postimg.org/image/xzaejzr3p/https://postimg.org/image/kpnfqy4nb/


----------



## rwaldron

Doctor Damage said:


> Riding outfits are always trad, esp since in this case the boots are actual riding boots which have seen a lot of miles.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/8u15m5f5z/https://postimg.org/image/6jvpu14bt/https://postimg.org/image/xzaejzr3p/https://postimg.org/image/kpnfqy4nb/


Y'all're going to get me in trouble.


----------



## jkidd41011

I'd really like to see the unredacted versions


----------



## Oldsarge

Me, too!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Those lechers who want the link to the "director's cut" version please message me, LOL


----------



## gamma68

Doctor Damage said:


> Those lechers who want the link to the "director's cut" version please message me, LOL


A simple Google search can lead one to the goods.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> Those lechers who want the link to the "director's cut" version please message me, LOL





gamma68 said:


> A simple Google search can lead one to the goods.


That's quite true of course, although I'm not sure why you felt it necessary to mention that.


----------



## Oldsarge

A Google search for something resembling that series will take a long time and lead you to a lot of gravel before you finally fine a nugget or two. Better to just sent the PM.


----------



## Tilton

Took me all of 30 second by googling "peyton priestly riding crop" but it appears to have originated from a pretty sleazy site. You've been warned.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Southern women have this thing they call 'honey talkin''. Be afraid. Be very, very afraid. She starts in on that and you, young man, are doomed. Doomed, do you hear? *DOOMED!!* Even if she decides to throw you back into the pond you will still find yourself doing things that make sense only to her, that you would never, under any circumstances, do on your own. It's a scary, amazing power . . .


Which part of the South?


----------



## Howard

Doctor Damage said:


> Riding outfits are always trad, esp since in this case the boots are actual riding boots which have seen a lot of miles.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/8u15m5f5z/https://postimg.org/image/6jvpu14bt/https://postimg.org/image/xzaejzr3p/https://postimg.org/image/kpnfqy4nb/


Oh Boy!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Which part of the South?


I've heard both Louisianans and Georgians start in on it so I have no doubt it's pretty much universal south of the MD line. Needless to say, as a happily married man, I did an about face and _ran_ away. Bewitching, it is, just bewitching . . .


----------



## Doctor Damage

Tilton said:


> Took me all of 30 second by googling "peyton priestly riding crop" but it appears to have originated from a pretty sleazy site. You've been warned.


With respect, I think most of our membership realized the origins of those photos were NSFW.

Here's some women in Barbours, from random places on the internet. There's probably a ton more and google or byng will bring them up.

https://postimg.org/image/npd83sgh3/https://postimg.org/image/73wdf5a3n/https://postimg.org/image/vmywxkgk3/


----------



## bd79cc

Doctor Damage said:


> That one's my favourite because she's the only one who looks happy because she's having fun, not looking happy because she just came from church.


Amen, brother!


----------



## blue suede shoes

Tilton said:


> Took me all of 30 second by googling "peyton priestly riding crop" but it appears to have originated from a pretty sleazy site. You've been warned.


Many thanks. :icon_smile:


----------



## Oldsarge

Nothing wrong with sleaze, so long as it's in moderation.:teacha:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's a blog by a woman who has a great sense of classic style, most of the time anyway.
https://catherine-glaser-57mu.squarespace.com/


----------



## gamma68

Now _this _woman is put together...


----------



## eagle2250

^^"Now this woman is put together..."
That Sir, is a woeful understatement! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Doctor Damage said:


> Here's a blog by a woman who has a great sense of classic style, most of the time anyway.
> https://catherine-glaser-57mu.squarespace.com/


Yes she has. But not, I think, a trad undergrad's girlfriend. More likely a professor's. And being of professorial age, a very appealing one.


----------



## bd79cc

^^^I like Catherine Glaser's sense of style and taste. My fiancee likes to dress well, and I think she'll find much food for thought on Glaser's blog. Thanks for posting, Doc!


----------



## Shaver

Oldsarge said:


> Nothing wrong with sleaze, so long as it's in moderation.:teacha:


Moderation is a fatal thing. Nothing succeeds like excess.― Oscar Wilde


----------



## Oldsarge

Yeah, right. And look what happened to him! :rolleyes2:


----------



## Shaver

Fair point Sarge. I can only, feebly, offer the following rejoinder, again sourced from the eminently quotable output of the great man: 

I can resist everything except temptation.


----------



## Howard

gamma68 said:


> Now _this _woman is put together...


I bet she'd like to go out with me.


----------



## Acme

Oldsarge said:


> Yeah, right. And look what happened to him! :rolleyes2:


Yes, well, he died 113 years ago, and we're still quoting him, reading his books, and staging his plays. :devil:


----------



## Acme

But since that's a detour in rather the wrong direction, let's get back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## gamma68

I see the equestrian theme is running strong!

What about this woman? Would she count as a "trad girlfriend?"


----------



## Acme

gamma68 said:


> I see the equestrian theme is running strong!
> 
> What about this woman? Would she count as a "trad girlfriend?"


Yes, but umm, isn't she taken already? :tongue2:


----------



## Oldsarge

That would depend on to what degree she's taken. I know, I know, Left Coast 'morality' here but depending on just what the original agreements were she could be both. :devil:


----------



## gamma68

Acme said:


> Yes, but umm, isn't she taken already? :tongue2:


The tongue-in-cheek question was: If this woman were available, would she then qualify?


----------



## Acme

Oldsarge said:


> That would depend on to what degree she's taken. I know, I know, Left Coast 'morality' here but depending on just what the original agreements were she could be both. :devil:


Well, digressions into the Happy Valley set probably require that we leave here and pick up that tangent in the Interchange. I just thought that if you were starting a trad m*lf thread, that would be your opening post.



gamma68 said:


> The tongue-in-cheek question was: If this woman were available, would she then qualify?


Yes, yes, of course. As ivy grows from it's English roots, she represents the top of the pyramid.

So how about her sister, who is available?










I'd post the bikini pic, but she looks more trad in this photo anyway (NSFW and pacemaker considerations, as well :devil


----------



## Oldsarge

I guess the question of MILF or not MILF depends on where on the Ivy League hierarchy you fall. An undergrad would definitely not want a MILF as a girlfriend. A graduate student or professor might well have a preference for one. I certainly would and I'm about the emeritus level. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## gamma68

Acme said:


> Well, digressions into the Happy Valley set probably require that we leave here and pick up that tangent in the Interchange. I just thought that if you were starting a trad m*lf thread, that would be your opening post.
> 
> Yes, yes, of course. As ivy grows from it's English roots, she represents the top of the pyramid.
> 
> So how about her sister, who is available?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd post the bikini pic, but she looks more trad in this photo anyway (NSFW and pacemaker considerations, as well :devil


I think Pippa would look fabulous on my arm.


----------



## jkidd41011

gamma68 said:


> I think Pippa would look fabulous on my arm.


Like I said....you want a Middleton and not an Upton. I'll extend that to Pippa as well.


----------



## Tilton

jkidd41011 said:


> Like I said....you want a Middleton and not an Upton. I'll extend that to Pippa as well.


Like I said.... horrible fatherly advice.

This

Or this

New prestige of being a Middleton aside, I find them both attractive but significantly further from drool-worthy than from average-pretty.


----------



## gamma68

Tilton said:


> Like I said.... horrible fatherly advice.
> 
> This
> 
> Or this
> 
> New prestige of being a Middleton aside, I find them both attractive but significantly further from drool-worthy than from average-pretty.


As the French say,_ à chacun son goût_. I'm not sure you can go wrong with either choice.


----------



## Howard

Acme said:


> But since that's a detour in rather the wrong direction, let's get back to our regularly scheduled programming.


I love women with horses.


----------



## Oldsarge

To each his own. I prefer women with gun dogs.


----------



## drlivingston

Howard said:


> I love women with horses.


Head to Tijuana... :cool2:


----------



## Oldsarge

That's burros in Tijuana, not horses.


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Head to Tijuana... :cool2:


Or just do like I did, and find one at the local hunt ball.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> To each his own. I prefer women with gun dogs.


What's a gun dog?


----------



## Shaver

Howard said:


> What's a gun dog?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## fshguy

Definitely prefer the outdoorsy type...

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...pUw2MlBkf9KbbQ4hDsLHOEUw&ust=1380508851648209


----------



## gamma68

With all due respect, girls and guns and dogs don't do a lot for me. But this does:


----------



## Oldsarge

fshguy said:


> Definitely prefer the outdoorsy type...
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...pUw2MlBkf9KbbQ4hDsLHOEUw&ust=1380508851648209


My kind of girl!


----------



## Doctor Damage

https://postimg.org/image/jnax20t7x/


----------



## Shaver

gamma68 said:


> With all due respect, girls and guns and dogs don't do a lot for me. But this does:


Is Bettie trad? Either way she does the trick for me. I still recall the very moment I first saw a photo of her (I was age 6).


----------



## gamma68

Shaver said:


> Is Bettie trad? Either way she does the trick for me. I still recall the very moment I first saw a photo of her (I was age 6).


If heroin counts for trad, so does Bettie, my friend.


----------



## Shaver

gamma68 said:


> If heroin counts for trad, so does Bettie, my friend.


Oh I wasn't disputing, assuredly.

My other fave Burly-Q artiste Lili St Cyr, though, I doubt she'd qualify as Trad. :icon_smile:


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


>


----------



## Howard

gamma68 said:


> With all due respect, girls and guns and dogs don't do a lot for me. But this does:


She looks familiar.


----------



## Howard

gamma68 said:


> If heroin counts for trad, so does Bettie, my friend.


Would you consider her trad as an old woman before she died?


----------



## gamma68

Howard said:


> Would you consider her trad as an old woman before she died?


...only if that's a LL Bean, Viyella or Pendleton shirt.


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, given that once she was aware of her cult following late in life and that she got legal help getting control of her image, she spent the very end of her life in_ traditional_ comfort. Surely that should count for something?


----------



## gamma68

For the older set of gents...:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Oldsarge

thank-you, thank-you, thank-you . . .


----------



## Walter Denton

This is the face that inspired the song that was a hit for Roberta Flack - "The First Time Ever I saw Your Face". I have had the pleasure of meeting her.


----------



## Tiger

gamma68 said:


> ...only if that's a LL Bean, Viyella or Pendleton shirt.


A fabulous response, gamma68!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

gamma68 said:


> With all due respect, girls and guns and dogs don't do a lot for me. But this does:


See, I love women, like dogs, and I'm fond of guns in the right context, and yet "girls with gun dogs" adds up to _slightly_ less than the sum of those things for me. :icon_viking:


----------



## Shaver

gamma68 said:


> For the older set of gents...:icon_smile_wink:


Is this a mis-post from the thread 'What does a Trad Boyfriend Look Like?' :devil:


----------



## gamma68

Walter Denton said:


> This is the face that inspired the song that was a hit for Roberta Flack - "The First Time Ever I saw Your Face". I have had the pleasure of meeting her.
> 
> View attachment 8909


She was a nice looking young woman. What is she like as a person, Walter?


----------



## gamma68

Shaver said:


> Oh I wasn't disputing, assuredly.
> 
> My other fave Burly-Q artiste Lili St Cyr, though, I doubt she'd qualify as Trad. :icon_smile:


Bettie was able to maintain the "girl next door" persona. Lili didn't come close to matching that, so I don't think Trad applies. Doesn't mean Lili wasn't the cat's meow, though.


----------



## Shaver

gamma68 said:


> Bettie was able to maintain the "girl next door" persona. Lili didn't come close to matching that, so I don't think Trad applies. Doesn't mean Lili wasn't the cat's meow, though.


Bizarrely enough I once operated a Lili St. Cyr tribute website, long ago and now defunct. The cat's meow indeed but, agreed, far too unwholesome for Trad credibility.

To reference the Rocky Horror Picture Show song 'Don't Dream it': God Bless Lili St. Cyr. :icon_smile:

Whilst we're on the subject - Tempest Storm and Blaze Starr deserve an honourable mention also.


----------



## Walter Denton

gamma68 said:


> She was a nice looking young woman. What is she like as a person, Walter?


Peggy is a very lovely and talented woman with a great sense of humor and a strong commitment to her political and social ideals. I first spoke with her in 2001 and then met her again twice after that. I believe the last time was in 2010 before she returned to England. Even though I was a bit awed by her, I found her to be very charming and easy to talk with.


----------



## gamma68

Shaver said:


> Whilst we're on the subject - Tempest Storm and Blaze Starr deserve an honourable mention also.


I'm sure you've seen the films "Teaserama" and "Varietease"? Not to mention Nico in "Strip-Tease"


----------



## jimw

They don't come much more trad than Grace Kelly, my friend (certainly not without that patrician horsiness afflicting a number of blue-bloods)


----------



## Oldsarge

With that belt and jeans? If she's wearing boots I venture to think that they're Tony Lama's, not English riders. Pretty, yes. But not anything close to Ivy Trad. Rocky Mountain Trad, youbetcha!


----------



## godan

Oldsarge;1453073 Rocky Mountain Trad said:


> The best kind. Hard to be sure from the photo, but judging from the tip, that three-piece ranger buckle set might be a genuine Vogt.


----------



## gamma68




----------



## gamma68

53 years ago today, the beautiful young woman in these ethereal photos ventured with classmates from Colby College in climbing nearby Mount Kearsarge--a college tradition dating back to the 1850s. LIFE magazine photographer Yale Joel accompanied them on Oct. 10, 1950 and took these images. As far as I can tell, these images were never published. Joel took far more photos of her than any of her classmates. None of the students were identified.

I did some research to try to find out who this young woman is and what became of her. I shared correspondence with alumni from the classes of 1950-1954, and none of them recognized her. For the time being, she will remain a mystery.


----------



## jkidd41011

gamma68 said:


>


Wow .........Not sure that would be the best outfit for riding but she wears it well.


----------



## Oldsarge

Hmmm . . . the horse isn't saddled. Perhaps she's leading it to a light trap and going driving? That would be a fine outfit for that.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

This never gets old!!


----------



## Titus_A

jkidd41011 said:


> Wow .........Not sure that would be the best outfit for riding but she wears it well.


Sidesaddle.


----------



## Howard

jkidd41011 said:


> Wow .........Not sure that would be the best outfit for riding but she wears it well.


What would you prefer her to wear?


----------



## Oldsarge

As little as possible . . . ?


----------



## Jovan

Someone owes me. I knew that would be one of the responses.


----------



## imme

Jovan said:


> Someone owes me. I knew that would be one of the responses.


That is pretty much a guaranteed bet. Welcome to the Internet.


----------



## Shaver

imme said:


> That is pretty much a guaranteed bet. Welcome to the Internet.


Our esteemed associate Jovan is familiar enough with the internet, cf almost 13K posts on this forum alone. :icon_smile:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> As little as possible . . . ?


That's good thinking Sarge!


----------



## Howard

Then what SHOULDN'T a trad girlfriend look like?


----------



## Oldsarge

Something like this?


----------



## hardline_42

Oldsarge said:


> Something like this?
> View attachment 9014


Boris Vallejo's not Trad?


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
...but that is indeed a "riding outfit" of sorts...yes, no?


----------



## Reuben

How about a certain Mr. Frazetta?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Shaver

Reuben said:


> How about a certain Mr. Frazetta?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Trad for Hyborean Cimmeria. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Reuben

Shaver said:


> Trad for Hyborean Cimmeria. :icon_smile_wink:


Hey, her clothes are definitely 100% natural fibers and full-grain vegetable-dyed leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Oldsarge

Shaver said:


> Trad for Hyborean Cimmeria. :icon_smile_wink:


Do they have a liberal immigration policy? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Something like this?
> View attachment 9014


that's what our trad girls should look like in our dream.


----------



## gamma68

This shot could have been taken last week. It is actually of a Vassar student, published in a 1960 issue of Mademoiselle.


----------



## jkidd41011

Current Vassar.....like the one on the left. Not sure about the young lady in the middle. As for the guys.....ouch.


----------



## gamma68

jkidd41011 said:


> Current Vassar.....like the one on the left. Not sure about the young lady in the middle. As for the guys.....ouch.


I'll stick with 1960. HOT!


----------



## jkidd41011

gamma68 said:


> I'll stick with 1960. HOT!


Scary to think she is probably a grandma now.


----------



## bd79cc

jkidd41011 said:


> Current Vassar.....like the one on the left. Not sure about the young lady in the middle. As for the guys.....ouch.


Thanks for reminding me that the Hunter Wellie look is still in on campus, and I've seen young women students at Harvard wearing Wellies with cut-offs and athletic shorts fairly recently. Reminds me of the interest in Ugg boots several years ago.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Reuben said:


> How about a certain Mr. Frazetta?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Curses, now I'll have to repaint the van!!


----------



## gamma68




----------



## Howard

gamma68 said:


>


I wonder if she dates older men?


----------



## Oldsarge

Older _richer_ men, probably.


----------



## phyrpowr

Oldsarge said:


> Older _richer_ men, probably.


Oh, yeah, one look and you can tell _that! _Bet she doesn't even know what TJ Maxx is.


----------



## Oldsarge

Or if she does, the very mention makes her shudder in revulsion. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## MDP

I debated with myself about whether or not to break up the "fun" but in the end the truth won out. She's an actress:

Brittany Snow

Of course, I run the risk of missing the joke entirely...


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, it does reinforce the view that she would be uninterested in "poor but honorable" and have no interest in shopping at TJ Maxx.


----------



## Jovan

Not necessarily. The few really successful actors I've talked to don't employ any class distinctions between them and "common people" -- because that's what they were once!


----------



## Fading Fast

bd79cc said:


> Thanks for reminding me that the Hunter Wellie look is still in on campus, and I've seen young women students at Harvard wearing Wellies with cut-offs and athletic shorts fairly recently. Reminds me of the interest in Ugg boots several years ago.


The girl in the middle looks very trad to my eye: Hunter boots, an out-of-the-preppy-handbook down vest, old-school sweatshirt and I'm-studious glasses. Plus she's cute in a non-glamed up way.


----------



## phyrpowr

MDP said:


> I debated with myself about whether or not to break up the "fun" but in the end the truth won out. She's an actress:
> 
> Brittany Snow
> 
> Of course, I run the risk of missing the joke entirely...


Neither Oldsarge nor I cared, since she's only an example of a picture of a type...but thanks for the link and ID


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Older _richer_ men, probably.


I'm definitely NOT in that category.


----------



## Tiger

Howard said:


> I'm definitely NOT in that category.


I picture Howard as a debonair raconteur with a beautiful woman on each arm, regaling the lasses with stories steeped in mystery and just a hint of indelicacy and always ready to embark on a perilous adventure - with or without the babes.

He just may be the most interesting AAAC poster in the world, sans the Dos Equis...


----------



## Howard

Tiger said:


> I picture Howard as a debonair raconteur with a beautiful woman on each arm, regaling the lasses with stories steeped in mystery and just a hint of indelicacy and always ready to embark on a perilous adventure - with or without the babes.
> 
> He just may be the most interesting AAAC poster in the world, sans the Dos Equis...


Yeah Tiger I wish. a beautiful woman? that ain't going to happen.


----------



## Jovan

Not with clip on ties, no. 

Have you learned how to knot your own neckties yet? Better yet, learn to knot a bow tie while you're at it. The women I've talked to seem to love the idea of undoing a man's bow tie after the end of a formal event. I know my s/o certainly does...


----------



## Oldsarge

You must move in different circles than I. Most of the women I talk to haven't been to a formal event since their high school prom, if then.


----------



## Tiger

Howard said:


> Yeah Tiger I wish. a beautiful woman? that ain't going to happen.


Why so negative, Howard? If _you _don't believe in _you_, how will anyone else? "As a man thinks in his heart, so he is." (Proverbs 23:7)

Being confident is crucial in all aspects of life; women sense this, too. They also sense lack of confidence.


----------



## Oldsarge

While this may be a sad comment on life in America, the fact remains--the tall, blue-eyed white guy is in charge. Act like one and you win. I know that sounds simplistic but after a long life of dealing with field grade officers, women colleagues, school principals, district officials and the like, it works. Full stop.


----------



## gamma68

Oldsarge said:


> While this may be a sad comment on life in America, the fact remains--the tall, blue-eyed white guy is in charge. Act like one and you win. I know that sounds simplistic but after a long life of dealing with field grade officers, women colleagues, school principals, district officials and the like, it works. Full stop.


With all due respect, Sarge, we all know who's really in charge:


----------



## Tilton

Jovan said:


> Not necessarily. The few really successful actors I've talked to don't employ any class distinctions between them and "common people" -- because that's what they were once!


Off topic, but I'm interested to know the really successful actors you've spoken with so frankly. I once ran into Brad Pitt fly fishing on the South Fork of the Holston River - he was just like any other angler on the river that day, with a goofy wave from the shallows to our drift boat, to boot. Only reason we probably even recognized him was that the local fly shop said he'd been in that morning and we'd probably see him. Although, we didn't speak more than just a salutation each way, of course.


----------



## Howard

Jovan said:


> Not with clip on ties, no.
> 
> Have you learned how to knot your own neckties yet? Better yet, learn to knot a bow tie while you're at it. The women I've talked to seem to love the idea of undoing a man's bow tie after the end of a formal event. I know my s/o certainly does...


I tried so many times, looking at my tie in the mirror, I just can't get the loop right.


----------



## Howard

Tiger said:


> Why so negative, Howard? If _you _don't believe in _you_, how will anyone else? "As a man thinks in his heart, so he is." (Proverbs 23:7)
> 
> Being confident is crucial in all aspects of life; women sense this, too. They also sense lack of confidence.


As I approach 40 in 6 months maybe I need to build up my self confidence.


----------



## Oldsarge

Definitely. I'd start by learning to walk straight with your head up, military style. Confidence is as confidence does. Go out of your way to look like you're in charge and people will think you are. The next thing you know, you will be. It's amazing.


----------



## ROI

Billax said:


> In my humble opinion, there are only there are only three, maybe four, colleges worth leaving a GF over. Amherst is one of them.


Amherst is worth leaving the other two or three over, too.


----------



## ROI

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Is that S.J. Perelman?


----------



## FJW

Oldsarge said:


> Definitely. I'd start by learning to walk straight with your head up, military style. Confidence is as confidence does. Go out of your way to look like you're in charge and people will think you are. The next thing you know, you will be. It's amazing.


...and that pretty much sums it up!


----------



## gamma68




----------



## Oldsarge

She was doing great until the shot of those fugly paisley/camo jeans. *_averts eyes and shudders visibly_*


----------



## gamma68

Oldsarge said:


> She was doing great until the shot of those fugly paisley/camo jeans. *_averts eyes and shudders visibly_*


Those can be removed.


----------



## Howard

gamma68 said:


> Those can be removed.


With my help too.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

ROI - I am 90% sure it is.


----------



## Tilton

You guys mis-read that Amherst thing. 99.99% sure it was UMass Amherst and not Amherst College. Big difference.


----------



## ROI

Tilton said:


> You guys mis-read that Amherst thing. 99.99% sure it was UMass Amherst and not Amherst College. Big difference.


Are you suggesting that Billax would leave a girlfriend for UMass? A vinyl girlfriend with a slow leak would be more endearing than UMass.


----------



## Tilton

ROI said:


> Are you suggesting that Billax would leave a girlfriend for UMass? A vinyl girlfriend with a slow leak would be more endearing than UMass.


No, not Billax, the other guy, the one actually leaving whatever college it was to "be in Amherst" for college. I'm far too lazy to go back looking for it, but I'm 99.99% sure that "in Amherst" meant "UMass-Amherst" and not "at Amherst."


----------



## van_veen

G'day Gents,

This is my first post after lurking and poaching many great gems of advice.
Just like to give something back.
I haven't exactly found an example of a Trad GF ...more like a prep GF
Very cute .....and those slim legs and what would have to be super cute feet in those shoes !!!
I can easily forgive her the black sheer stockings.
I am sure some of you will concur.



V.V.


----------



## Howard

van_veen said:


> G'day Gents,
> 
> This is my first post after lurking and poaching many great gems of advice.
> Just like to give something back.
> I haven't exactly found an example of a Trad GF ...more like a prep GF
> Very cute .....and those slim legs and what would have to be super cute feet in those shoes !!!
> I can easily forgive her the black sheer stockings.
> I am sure some of you will concur.
> 
> V.V.


very sexy.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Id hit it.

Then throw out the leggings before she woke up.


----------



## Oldsarge

I dunno about that. The season is turning and those shorts would make her pretty uncomfortable without the leggings. v V is right, however, about those hideous stockings!


----------



## Tilton

I think that's more of a hipster chick, but I okay with those kinda chicks too. 

Also, I don't think I've ever looked at a girl and thought "I bet the feet, hidden by those darn shoes, are pretty cute!"


----------



## Titus_A

Tilton said:


> Also, I don't think I've ever looked at a girl and thought "I bet the feet, hidden by those darn shoes, are pretty cute!"


Indeed.

It's about time to shut this one down. The original conceit was fun, but it can't keep itself from blundering into the realm of "decidedly creepy."


----------



## Reuben

Honestly, I felt a little uncomfortable with how young that last one seemed like she might be, and I'm pretty dang young.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsarge

Good idea. Someone post a true Trad Girlfriend.


----------



## gamma68

To the rescue...










And some more for laughs. Who wouldn't love to be Archie?


----------



## Howard

WouldaShoulda said:


> Id hit it.
> 
> Then throw out the leggings before she woke up.


Why? You would drug her?


----------



## van_veen

Hmmm didn't know things got quite so controversial here on the boards
Sorry for being so unintentionally confronting, possibly inappropriate and potentially construed as "creepy". 
In future I will keep my appreciations of the female strictly sartorial.
Here is an offering of which the more "traditional" of the gentlemen board members may find a little less rousing and more suited to the contemplative study of the time-honored, established, classic, and accustomed with regards to the dress and less to do with the modèle.
As I am sure no one will be thinking potentially sinful thoughts about those paragons of virtue....a vestal err Vasser Girl....even in bobby sox and horsebit loafers..... ahem...lovely peice of ahhh ivy growing up the walls!


----------



## Pentheos

This thread has hit rock bottom.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Howard said:


> Why? You would drug her?


You are devious!!


----------



## gamma68

Pentheos said:


> This thread has hit rock bottom.


You don't like Betty or Veronica?


----------



## jkidd41011

gamma68 said:


> You don't like Betty or Veronica?


Mary Ann or Ginger?


----------



## Howard

Pentheos said:


> This thread has hit rock bottom.


It sure has.


----------



## Howard

gamma68 said:


> You don't like Betty or Veronica?


I'll take both.


----------



## Howard

jkidd41011 said:


> Mary Ann or Ginger?


Mary Ann


----------



## gamma68

Mary Ann was not trad. Not sure Ginger was, either.


----------



## Oldsarge

No, but I think the Professor was. I mean, he was wearing a OCBD most of the time.


----------



## Roycru

Perhaps the pictures that we post should be pictures of us with a trad girlfriend&#8230;&#8230;...


----------



## drlivingston

Awesome, Roycru!! I thought the jackets were the best part until I scrolled down and saw the emblematic pants! Too fun!


----------



## FiscalDean

drlivingston said:


> Awesome, Roycru!! I thought the jackets were the best part until I scrolled down and saw the emblematic pants! Too fun!


+1, very nice


----------



## VaBeach

Very nice. BZ!


----------



## Oldsarge

Okay, gents, let's see if we can maintain a more sedate tone around here!:teacha:


----------



## FJW

Ok, I'll try to get us back on track.


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh well done. I should offer that lass a lift in my vintage XK, I should.


----------



## Shaver

Never *ever* google 'sexy equstarians.tumblr.com' Sarge. I will not be responsible for the results. :redface:


----------



## Oldsarge

Let me check. I may already have that bookmarked . . .


----------



## FiscalDean

FJW said:


> View attachment 9257
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll try to get us back on track.


I'd say, she looks trad to me


----------



## gamma68

Take your pick: blonde or brunette.


----------



## Oldsarge

Uh . . . yes?


----------



## Howard

gamma68 said:


> Take your pick: blonde or brunette.


blondes.


----------



## Orsini

Both.


----------



## eagle2250

Please, let us not quibble!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Fair Isle on the left was still a staple in 1983!!


----------



## Howard

I'll take them both with a cup of me on the side!


----------



## jkidd41011

FJW said:


> View attachment 9257
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll try to get us back on track.


Please post a bigger picture next time...the small one doesn't do justice.


----------



## FJW

jkidd41011 said:


> Please post a bigger picture next time...the small one doesn't do justice.


If I could, I would. I've read all the tutorials. I'm fairly computer savvy but no matter what I do, all my pictures end up the same size :icon_pale:


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> blondes.


What is so nice in this picture is the elegance and self-respect of the attire. When I went to college in the 80s, the elegance was gone, but women hadn't yet started to dress overtly and aggressively sexual all the time. Now it's a game of defining what is acceptable down&#8230;way down (to steal from Daniel Patrick Moynihan).

Women will always be attractive to men: when skirts were ankle length, men got all excited if they saw a flash of a woman's lower calf. What is unfortunate is that - and I will leave all political opinion as to why out as this board is about clothes - the standard today seems to be aggressive sexual dressing. It reduces the clothes to a very unimportant position; whereas, you know that these two women (okay, they are models posing for something, but the point is valid) put great thought into their wardrobes and presenting themselves in a certain way to reflect, in part, their value of themselves.

I get the overt sexuality of today's attire - it's immediate, aggressive and striking; what's lost is the subtleness, the quiet femininity and the self respect of a more restraint and elegant way of dressing.

And like we talk about for men's clothing - the clothes then weren't disposable like they are today. A woman, a college woman, then could build a quality wardrobe over years; now they buy (to be fair) much-less-expensive clothes and throw them away as the fashions change. My girlfriend, who also went to college in the 80s, still has some classic LL Bean sweaters from those years - I doubt many college women today will have their college sweaters thirty years from now.


----------



## Oldsarge

The phrase is "landfill fashion", clothing so poorly made that any attempt to mend them will result in disintegration. It signifies that neither thrift stores, the Goodwill or exporters of Dead Men's Clothing to Africa will take the stuff so the only thing you can do after the third wearing (or first washing) is throw them out. Think Forever 21 and that ilk.


----------



## Shaver

FJW said:


> If I could, I would. I've read all the tutorials. I'm fairly computer savvy but no matter what I do, all my pictures end up the same size :icon_pale:


It's really, _really_ easy. I can even enlarge pictures that *you* have posted. :tongue2:

Here's the secret: whilst posting 'right click' on the image that you have submitted to reveal sizing options.


----------



## FJW

Shaver said:


> It's really, _really_ easy. I can even enlarge pictures that *you* have posted. :tongue2:
> 
> Here's the secret: whilst posting 'right click' on the image that you have submitted to reveal sizing options.


Ah, and the code is broken. Many thanks.


----------



## Fading Fast

She - while a nice looking woman - doesn't say trad or not trad to me, but her clothes are fantastic and very trad. Men's inspired style and fabrics, but fitted appropriately for her. The pattern on the jacket aligns with the pattern on the sleeves as a well-made garment should. Very nicely done.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Why I can't recall ever before seeing a kilt being worn so well! LOL. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Bjorn

Fading Fast said:


> What is so nice in this picture is the elegance and self-respect of the attire. When I went to college in the 80s, the elegance was gone, but women hadn't yet started to dress overtly and aggressively sexual all the time. Now it's a game of defining what is acceptable down&#8230;way down (to steal from Daniel Patrick Moynihan).
> 
> Women will always be attractive to men: when skirts were ankle length, men got all excited if they saw a flash of a woman's lower calf. What is unfortunate is that - and I will leave all political opinion as to why out as this board is about clothes - the standard today seems to be aggressive sexual dressing. It reduces the clothes to a very unimportant position; whereas, you know that these two women (okay, they are models posing for something, but the point is valid) put great thought into their wardrobes and presenting themselves in a certain way to reflect, in part, their value of themselves.
> 
> I get the overt sexuality of today's attire - it's immediate, aggressive and striking; what's lost is the subtleness, the quiet femininity and the self respect of a more restraint and elegant way of dressing.
> 
> And like we talk about for men's clothing - the clothes then weren't disposable like they are today. A woman, a college woman, then could build a quality wardrobe over years; now they buy (to be fair) much-less-expensive clothes and throw them away as the fashions change. My girlfriend, who also went to college in the 80s, still has some classic LL Bean sweaters from those years - I doubt many college women today will have their college sweaters thirty years from now.


I'm sorry women's sexuality frightens you. I'm not sure women are ready to pack it in and go back to being demure 50:s housewives though. I sure hope they don't.

Personally, I sure think things are up (way up). Women that are elegant and have self respect will have that even if they are naked.

What a dismal hole of a thread this is turning out to be.


----------



## Shaver

^ Hmm I believe that is an unfair characterisation of FF's point Bjorn, my friend. 

I too have grave concerns in respect of the oversexualisation of ladies these days. Excessive exposure of body parts is not neccessary. I do not walk around with my testicles hanging out (not whilst sober at any rate!). I do not perceive this trend as as liberation, more it is a further commodification.


----------



## Fading Fast

U


Shaver said:


> ^ Hmm I believe that is an unfair characterisation of FF's point Bjorn, my friend.
> 
> I too have grave concerns in respect of the oversexualisation of ladies these days. Excessive exposure of body parts is not neccessary. I do not walk around with my testicles hanging out (not whilst sober at any rate!). I do not perceive this trend as as liberation, more it is a further commodification.


Thank you Sir.


----------



## Bjorn

Shaver said:


> ^ Hmm I believe that is an unfair characterisation of FF's point Bjorn, my friend.
> 
> I too have grave concerns in respect of the oversexualisation of ladies these days. Excessive exposure of body parts is not neccessary. I do not walk around with my testicles hanging out (not whilst sober at any rate!). I do not perceive this trend as as liberation, more it is a further commodification.


We shall agree to disagree then, no doubt 

Both as to the nature of the post and due to my lack of such concerns.


----------



## Shaver

Bjorn said:


> We shall agree to disagree then, no doubt
> 
> Both as to the nature of the post and due to my lack of such concerns.


I *never* agree to disagree, it is simultaneously my greatest strength and my greatest failing. :redface:

I will however _defer_ to agree, the implicit suggestion here being that you will come around to my way of thinking sooner or later. :tongue2:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Shaver said:


> I *never* agree to disagree, it is simultaneously my greatest strength and my greatest failing. :redface:
> 
> I will however _defer_ to agree, the implicit suggestion here being that you will come around to my way of thinking sooner or later. :tongue2:


...and by "sooner or later" you probably mean "when one grows up and matures."

"


----------



## Bjorn

Shaver said:


> I *never* agree to disagree, it is simultaneously my greatest strength and my greatest failing. :redface:
> 
> I will however _defer_ to agree, the implicit suggestion here being that you will come around to my way of thinking sooner or later. :tongue2:


An indefinite deference then. 

As for maturity (referenced by another poster), there's ripe, overripe and rotten. Being (probably) inherently meterosexual by board standards, I'll stay as long as I can in the fresh fruit category. At least I don't long for the time that never was. And since I exfoliate, my skin will still glow at 65


----------



## Shaver

Bjorn said:


> An indefinite deference then.
> 
> As for maturity (referenced by another poster), there's ripe, overripe and rotten. Being (probably) inherently meterosexual by board standards, I'll stay as long as I can in the fresh fruit category. At least I don't long for the time that never was. And since I exfoliate, my skin will still glow at 65


I believe that I would be characterised by many here as something of a metrosexual, also. Although I certainly do not self identify as such. Still, I have been exfoliating, administering French green clay face-packs, avoiding the sun, and moisturising since I was but a young Shaver.


----------



## gamma68

I'm glad you all exfoliate.

Anyway, back to our regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh my, another 'sexy equestrienne'. Google results will be NSFW, hence my lack of link.


----------



## Trad-ish

Oldsarge said:


> Oh my, another 'sexy equestrienne'. Google results will be NSFW, hence my lack of link.


Damn your Jedi mind-trick! I need eye-bleach!


----------



## Fading Fast

Bjorn said:


> I'm sorry women's sexuality frightens you. I'm not sure women are ready to pack it in and go back to being demure 50:s housewives though. I sure hope they don't.
> 
> Personally, I sure think things are up (way up). Women that are elegant and have self respect will have that even if they are naked.
> 
> What a dismal hole of a thread this is turning out to be.


I am amazed at the ad hominem attack and flippant tone from a moderator. I expressed an understanding of the overt sexuality of today ("immediate, aggressive and striking"), but was making the point that it minimizes the importance of the clothes and reflects on how a woman wants to present herself. Personally, there are many times when I enjoy the prurience of today's culture, but recognize that it comes with costs.

I don't even know where the second criticism comes from as I don't equate an appreciation of an older style of dressing - something done daily on the Trad Forum - with a desire to push anyone back into any of the social constraints of that era. The spirit of my comments was that there were positive attributes to the female attire from the 1950s. Unsaid, but hopefully understood, is that it would be great if some of that approach to dressing could be incorporated into today's approach. Again, (and coming from a family history that includes a Grandmother who owned a small business and kept food on the table for everyone in the depression), I don't see the how what I wrote implies support for any of the negatives social acusations you aggressively jumped to make.

Finally, I broadly stayed within the spirit of the thread and the forum in that I tried to discuss the clothes (yes, acknowledging the, what I don't think is controversial, increase in overt sexuality today) and, indirectly, some positives of a "trad girlfriend." I did not express any desire to force or push anyone into anything - social roles or new attire - as many of my prior post attests: I believe everyone should be 100% free to dress as they want and - other than breaking the law - do anything they want to do. But that doesn't mean that - as seems to be the purpose of this board - I can't comment on how attire reflects on those choices and vice-versa.


----------



## eagle2250

With two daughters passionate about horses as they grew through their teens and into adulthood, I hauled horse trailers around to equestrian events with sufficient regularity over a fair number of years to wear out a couple of pick-up trucks and never, ever did I see riders looking anywhere near as alluring as those pictured herein! LOL, where were they all hiding? I might not look back on our horse years with such ambivalence, had ladies such as those featured herein, made themselves more apparent!


----------



## gamma68

I find this particularly alluring...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Fading Fast said:


> I am amazed at the ad hominem attack and flippant tone from a moderator.


One gets used to it after a while...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

gamma68 said:


> I find this particularly alluring...


I'd take a real brunette over a bottle blonde every day!!


----------



## Howard

I love those thigh high boots, quite sexy.


----------



## Howard

gamma68 said:


> I'm glad you all exfoliate.
> 
> Anyway, back to our regularly scheduled programming...


She can ride me anytime she wants!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Whoa, Cowboy!!

Do you wish the sensitive among us to stroke out??


----------



## Odradek

gamma68 said:


> I'm glad you all exfoliate.
> 
> Anyway, back to our regularly scheduled programming...


A woman dressed very much like this, passed me in the street today. Even down to the tie, although she had left her hat and whip elsewhere, and her jacket was slightly shorter.


----------



## Oldsarge

Obviously I'm walking down the wrong streets.


----------



## Reuben

Ya know, I actually met my girlfriend through the local hunt, so they are out there.


----------



## Bjorn

Fading Fast said:


> I am amazed at the ad hominem attack and flippant tone from a moderator. I expressed an understanding of the overt sexuality of today ("immediate, aggressive and striking"), but was making the point that it minimizes the importance of the clothes and reflects on how a woman wants to present herself. Personally, there are many times when I enjoy the prurience of today's culture, but recognize that it comes with costs.
> 
> I don't even know where the second criticism comes from as I don't equate an appreciation of an older style of dressing - something done daily on the Trad Forum - with a desire to push anyone back into any of the social constraints of that era. The spirit of my comments was that there were positive attributes to the female attire from the 1950s. Unsaid, but hopefully understood, is that it would be great if some of that approach to dressing could be incorporated into today's approach. Again, (and coming from a family history that includes a Grandmother who owned a small business and kept food on the table for everyone in the depression), I don't see the how what I wrote implies support for any of the negatives social acusations you aggressively jumped to make.
> 
> Finally, I broadly stayed within the spirit of the thread and the forum in that I tried to discuss the clothes (yes, acknowledging the, what I don't think is controversial, increase in overt sexuality today) and, indirectly, some positives of a "trad girlfriend." I did not express any desire to force or push anyone into anything - social roles or new attire - as many of my prior post attests: I believe everyone should be 100% free to dress as they want and - other than breaking the law - do anything they want to do. But that doesn't mean that - as seems to be the purpose of this board - I can't comment on how attire reflects on those choices and vice-versa.


Firstly, I don't directly moderate the Trad forum, only the Fashion forum. Secondly, my comments were in light of how I perceived your post to be stated. If my perspective is found to be offensive, I understand, but I do stand by it. And generally, I think this thread really sucks.

I too am free to comment on my beliefs as to how we are to perceive choices in female dress and their "overt sexuality", which, to be frank I find here from my perspective to be generally related to the attitude shown towards female attire expressed in some parts of the world where there there is zero equality.

As for if there is any correlation between clothing restraints and social restraints, I don't really see any difference between those at all. As to if this kind of discussion belongs in the Trad forum or in the interchange, that's not my call to make. But when were posting girlie pics and commenting on if we want to go with a blonde or brunette, or indeed, both, and generally posting that both would be great with a slice of me on the side, perhaps I just find that a tad pathetic and really, really want to tell you guys how I feel. That may be a general fault or immaturity on my side but hey, if you can post girlie pics on AAAC I guess I can state clearly that I really think it sucks. 

This really isn't coming across as the Sartorial Gentlemen discussing the Fair Modes of the Fair sex. This is coming across as the 40 year old virgin fat guy with a Pirelli calendar in his locker at work that all the female co workers know about. And it really pisses me off.

But hey, I just had 4 GT:s so I might be overreacting.  You could all ask your wives what they think.


----------



## Tilton

Reuben said:


> Ya know, I actually met my girlfriend through the local hunt, so they are out there.


I see good lookin' girls on the fox hunts that run through (and ruin) my deer lease almost every weekend. Of course, they wear black and are generally just along for the ride rather than actually into the "hunting" aspect of a fox chase, but they're in the right attire nonetheless. One of these days, their fox will pop up in my line of sight and I'll knock him down on principle.


----------



## Fading Fast

Bjorn,

Please reread my posts as they do not contain the louche or frat-boy attitude you wanted us all to know that you object to. We also now know that you are against inequality toward women. 

Oh, and my girlfriend regularly reads my posts and others on this site. Ironically, and well before your comments, we both thought this thread has some immature comments, but didn't feel the need to make a statement - instead, we thought posting thoughtful sartorial and social comments was a way of mitigated the untoward and modestly elevating the conversation (which others on this site and thread do much better than I do).

Mark


----------



## Howard

WouldaShoulda said:


> Whoa, Cowboy!!
> 
> Do you wish the sensitive among us to stroke out??


No, I wouldn't want you to do that.


----------



## Bjorn

Fading Fast said:


> Bjorn,
> 
> Please reread my posts as they do not contain the louche or frat-boy attitude you wanted us all to know that you object to. We also now know that you are against inequality toward women.
> 
> Oh, and my girlfriend regularly reads my posts and others on this site. Ironically, and well before your comments, we both thought this thread has some immature comments, but didn't feel the need to make a statement - instead, we thought posting thoughtful sartorial and social comments was a way of mitigated the untoward and modestly elevating the conversation (which others on this site and thread do much better than I do).
> 
> Mark


In that case, I applaud your intents.


----------



## Shaver

Bjorn said:


> In that case, I applaud your intents.


At any rate I believe I can understand your cultural bias for the exposed flesh, old boy. In England, back when I was a lad, 'Swedish' meant one thing and one thing only. :redface:


----------



## Oldsarge

No Trad girlfriends dressed for Christmas?


----------



## gamma68

...and _literate_, too, whilst in her "shimmered tweed" dress


----------



## FJW

Michelle Williams as Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Oldsarge

Is it just the glen plaid that attracts me or the way it curves around her hips?


----------



## gamma68

Oldsarge said:


> Is it just the glen plaid that attracts me or the way it curves around her hips?


Both, and....


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

Tilton said:


> I see good lookin' girls on the fox hunts that run through (and ruin) my deer lease almost every weekend. Of course, they wear black and are generally just along for the ride rather than actually into the "hunting" aspect of a fox chase, but they're in the right attire nonetheless. One of these days, their fox will pop up in my line of sight and I'll knock him down on principle.


Fox hunt: the unspeakable in pursuit of the inedible.


----------



## Bernie Zack

van_veen said:


> G'day Gents,
> 
> This is my first post after lurking and poaching many great gems of advice.
> Just like to give something back.
> I haven't exactly found an example of a Trad GF ...more like a prep GF
> Very cute .....and those slim legs and what would have to be super cute feet in those shoes !!!
> I can easily forgive her the black sheer stockings.
> I am sure some of you will concur.
> 
> V.V.


VERY nice!


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh . . . yes, _yes_, YES!!!


----------



## FJW

Just the right amount...


----------



## gamma68




----------



## Oldsarge

I feel a fetish coming on . . .


----------



## M Go Crimson




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I feel a fetish coming on . . .


Indeed, while the horses and/or riding them has never really appealed to me, the tall boots and riding crop do offer the promise of some rather fascinating possibilities! Hmmm....if we just didn't have so much humanity hanging around the Eagle's crib for the holiday, perhaps Santa could earn himself a spanking from Ms Clause for being so naughty. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I feel the same way about horses that I do about sports cars. One can admire them without wanting one. Equestriennes in tight jodhpurs, on the other hand . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I feel a fetish coming on . . .


and what fetish is that?


----------



## Stubbly




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Jeez Louise! What did you do with "Dorthy's" red/white gingham check jumper? Oz (nor Kansas) will never (ever) be the same! LOL.


----------



## KenR

I'd click my heels three times for that

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dks202

Stubbly said:


>


Oh Mein Gott!!


----------



## Howard

Stubbly said:


>


I don't think I'm in Kansas anymore.


----------



## Howard

KenR said:


> I'd click my heels three times for that
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I'll click something else three times for that.


----------



## Howard

Is this trad?


----------



## drlivingston

As for "Dorothy", no offense, guys... but that girl has been airbrushed more than Kim Kartrashian.


----------



## Stubbly

drlivingston said:


> As for "Dorothy", no offense, guys... but that girl has been airbrushed more than Kim Kartrashian.


Yes, we know. Also, plucked, waxed, nipped, tucked, etc&#8230;


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> As for "Dorothy", no offense, guys... but that girl has been airbrushed more than Kim Kartrashian.


I think I'd prefer some of Frazetta's girls. They're more realistic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AshScache

Anybody? Anybody?


----------



## VaBeach

AshScache said:


> Anybody? Anybody?


What's her number?


----------



## Howard

VaBeach said:


> What's her number?


Where does she live?


----------



## Tilton

drlivingston said:


> As for "Dorothy", no offense, guys... but that girl has been airbrushed more than Kim Kartrashian.


Ha, the left arm is ridiculous, so is the right side of her chin. It is like the photo editor downloaded Gimp earlier that morning.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL!
Those last three posts are sad...really, really sad. Time to breathe some fresh air into your inflatables gentlemen! ROFALOL.


----------



## FJW

Let's get back to the business at hand


----------



## dan46er

gamma68 said:


> I find this particularly alluring...


I concur.


----------



## AshScache

FJW said:


> Let's get back to the business at hand
> 
> View attachment 9792


+1.....


----------



## Flairball

Is this trad?....... Even a little bit?.....


----------



## Oldsarge

Only for a Trad Yakuza . . .


----------



## ricardofrancisco

FJW said:


> Let's get back to the business at hand
> 
> View attachment 9792


Oh yes. :icon_smile:


----------



## Orsini

I alway thought that was a waste of good real estate...


----------



## Howard

Flairball said:


> Is this trad?....... Even a little bit?.....


I'd do away with the tattoos on her thigh.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Howard said:


> I'd do away with the tattoos on her thigh.


You realize they don't lick off, don't you??


----------



## Oldsarge

Think how much fun it would be to try . . . until her yakuza boyfriend found out!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

My Trad Girfriend in 1983...









Jackpot!!


----------



## Oldsarge

Yup. A definite win for sure.


----------



## DownSouth

Did you let her get away????


----------



## WouldaShoulda

DownSouth said:


> Did you let her get away????


Unfortunately, I didn't meet her until 1996.

She said, if we had met then, she'd have nothing to do with me!!

When I finally got my chance, no, I didn't screw it up.

My Trad Girlfriend in 2000...


----------



## Oldsarge

Another splendid case of better late than never!


----------



## DownSouth

*Good for you, old chap!*



WouldaShoulda said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't meet her until 1996.
> 
> She said, if we had met then, she'd have nothing to do with me!!
> 
> When I finally got my chance, no, I didn't screw it up.
> 
> My Trad Girlfriend in 2000...
> 
> View attachment 9888


Nice photo


----------



## JackFlash

New book coming out on April 8 that might be of interest to some of you.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0847842177/?tag=

Seven Sisters Style: The All-American Preppy Look by Rebecca C. Tuite


----------



## WouldaShoulda

DownSouth said:


> Nice photo


Thank You.

She has this permanent look on her face.

One that says; "something smells and it isn't me!!"


----------



## Howard

WouldaShoulda said:


> You realize they don't lick off, don't you??


Yes I know that but a guy can wish, can he?


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm not sure they're Trad. Pre-Trad, possibly?


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ Surely Trad started as soon as Europeans colonised America... ? On this note, I found this amusing- she was, after all, wife to a well-known fashionista:


----------



## THORVALD

WHY, do these women think they look attractive with this stuff??? UGH!



Flairball said:


> Is this trad?....... Even a little bit?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Steve Smith

THORVALD said:


> WHY, do these women think they look attractive with this stuff??? UGH!


They are trying to be men. And it is even happening in Asia, although that part of the world is still, thankfully, lagging behind.


----------



## Bjorn

Steve Smith said:


> They are trying to be men. And it is even happening in Asia, although that part of the world is still, thankfully, lagging behind.


Yuck.


----------



## Oldsarge

Attractive women who are the mistresses of yakuza have been tattooed like that for generations. It's a mark that they're 'protected' by the nastiest part of Japanese society. Now, why a Western young lady would do that, I can't say. My daughter has a ring of flowers around her upper arm because she wanted to. I can't figure out why _anyone_ wants to be tattooed. But then, maybe that could be because I don't have enough attention span to want to look a the same thing for the rest of my life.


----------



## Howard

THORVALD said:


> WHY, do these women think they look attractive with this stuff??? UGH!
> 
> 
> 
> Flairball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this trad?....... Even a little bit?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind some tattoos but not all over her body.
Click to expand...


----------



## Balfour

Can't believe this thread is still going. First and last post, but, really, you should be ashamed of yourselves. :devil:


----------



## ridethecliche

Some interesting posts in this thread, but I was hoping to see more pictures of women in wayfarers. Seems pretty trad to me!


----------



## FJW

ridethecliche said:


> Some interesting posts in this thread, but I was hoping to see more pictures of women in wayfarers. Seems pretty trad to me!


Will this work?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Jeez Louise, would you look at the hood ornament on that Jeep! LOL. Hood ornaments must be Trad?


----------



## FiscalDean

FJW said:


> Will this work?
> 
> View attachment 9919


Absolutely works for me! Very nice.


----------



## Doctor Damage

U.S.N. training film from 1967 on good manners for young officers on a date - great stuff!


----------



## Doctor Damage

WouldaShoulda said:


> You realize they don't lick off, don't you??


LOL

is it okay if I try anyway??? just to satisfy my curiosity, and for science of course


----------



## mjo_1

FJW said:


> Will this work?


For sure. Quite the improvement over a lot of the more recent posts.


----------



## ridethecliche

mjo_1 said:


> For sure. Quite the improvement over a lot of the more recent posts.


True story


----------



## FJW

Aerin Lauder


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

Women with round faces are more feminine and attractive than women with narrow or angular features.

This is a fact so please don't bother arguing with me about it!!


----------



## gamma68

WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^^
> 
> Women with round faces are more feminine and attractive than women with narrow or angular features.
> 
> This is a fact so please don't bother arguing with me about it!!


I'm not picking a fight, but believe this person would beg to differ:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

No, that just proves me correct!!


----------



## Oldsarge

Roundness in features is neotony, the word that describes infantilism in young animals and makes then 'cute'. The same applies to our species. What is round and soft we go, "Awwwww . . ." over. Beauty has differing definitions.


----------



## Larry Poppins

Balfour said:


> really, you should be ashamed of yourselves.


I must agree with Balfour. Honestly, if you are a trad, and you have a girlfriend, then that's your answer.

*grumbles _you'd think they'd never heard of traditional tattoos_


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Oldsarge said:


> Roundness in features is neotony, the word that describes infantilism in young animals and makes then 'cute'. The same applies to our species. What is round and soft we go, "Awwwww . . ." over. Beauty has differing definitions.


Science is on my side once again!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Larry Poppins said:


> I must agree with Balfour. Honestly, if you are a trad, and you have a girlfriend, then that's your answer.
> 
> *grumbles _you'd think they'd never heard of traditional tattoos_


Not so.

Some Trads have Goth girlfriends or Hippy girlfriends.

I have no idea why, but some do!!

Traditional tattoos include an anchor on a man's arm

Traditionally, tattoos on women are seen at the Sideshow next to the other human oddities and Freaks!!


----------



## gamma68

Oldsarge said:


> Roundness in features is neotony, the word that describes infantilism in young animals and makes then 'cute'. The same applies to our species. What is round and soft we go, "Awwwww . . ." over. Beauty has differing definitions.


Some parts of Angelina are round and soft....


----------



## Flairball

gamma68 said:


> Some parts of Angelina are round and soft....


And some other parts are tattooed.


----------



## Stubbly

AnnaLynne McCord


----------



## Howard

gamma68 said:


> Some parts of Angelina are round and soft....


and busty too!


----------



## Titus_A

gamma68 said:


> I'm not picking a fight, but believe this person would beg to differ:


She does not have a notably beautiful face in any classical sense.


----------



## Uncle Bill

FJW said:


> Aerin Lauder
> 
> View attachment 9975


Good call.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's the Sorel's that do it.


----------



## gerbilunit

Oldsarge said:


> It's the Sorel's that do it.


agreed.


----------



## Stubbly




----------



## FalconLorenzo

Uncle Bill said:


> Good call.


Either I'm not quite as trad as I'd like to believe or our value systems differ.


----------



## Spin Evans

gamma68 said:


> I'm not picking a fight, but believe this person would beg to differ:


She may have looked nice before going under the knife a couple dozen times. But...man, not so much anymore. If we're going bombshell here, give me Hendricks. She's 100% organic! :wink2::wink2::wink2:

I will occasionally turn on QVC to torture the GF and make fun of the type AAA personalities on there. Most of the time it's a double-bladed sword and nobody comes out happy. However, we have both fallen in love with this classy young lady. She attended Ole Miss, so my Southern bias is showing a bit, but I find her to be just a peach.

(A man wearing that many stripes in the same scale would look like a zebra crossing Abbey Road).


----------



## FalconLorenzo

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> See, I love women, like dogs, and I'm fond of guns in the right context, and yet "girls with gun dogs" adds up to _slightly_ less than the sum of those things for me. :icon_viking:


exactly! I like eggs and chocolate and wine but the three in combination do nothing but repel me..


----------



## FalconLorenzo

Howard said:


> Why? You would drug her?


every time I me I think to myself "there's no way this is actually real life" Howard manages to surprise me again..


----------



## Stubbly




----------



## Enrique Shockwave

Spin Evans said:


> She may have looked nice before going under the knife a couple dozen times. But...man, not so much anymore. If we're going bombshell here, give me Hendricks. She's 100% organic! :wink2::wink2::wink2:
> 
> I will occasionally turn on QVC to torture the GF and make fun of the type AAA personalities on there. Most of the time it's a double-bladed sword and nobody comes out happy. However, we have both fallen in love with this classy young lady. She attended Ole Miss, so my Southern bias is showing a bit, but I find her to be just a peach.


I think that second picture is just about the platonic ideal for a trad girlfriend. Interestingly enough, she looks a lot like one of my best friend's wives.


----------



## Howard

Stubbly said:


>


That's not trad.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Sure it is.

A classic check, reasonably modest, and no tattoos!!


----------



## Tilton

I'm a big fan of the oh-so-talented Annie Clark (aka. St. Vincent)

Good lookin' and really knows her way around a guitar.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

Pic 1 reminds me of after work Happy Hour circa 1987.


----------



## Stubbly

Howard said:


> That's not trad.





WouldaShoulda said:


> Sure it is.
> 
> A classic check, reasonably modest, and no tattoos!!


I agree! Also, a trad hairstyle.


----------



## Stubbly

Tilton said:


> I'm a big fan of the oh-so-talented Annie Clark (aka. St. Vincent)
> 
> Good lookin' and really knows her way around a guitar.


I think I'm in love!


----------



## Tilton

Stubbly said:


> I think I'm in love!


Yeah, not too hard to believe. She's done some weird stuff with her hair lately, but her new album is thoroughly enjoyable nevertheless - heard the pre-release last week.


----------



## Oldsarge

Pretty girl, good voice . . . music not my style.


----------



## Flairball

Okay,...how about this one?


----------



## Oldsarge

I used to teach sixth grade. Very young looking girls bring out the protective Daddy in me, not amorousness.


----------



## Howard

Stubbly said:


> I agree! Also, a trad hairstyle.


Sorry Stubbly I was looking at the bikini, my mind was wandering.


----------



## gamma68




----------



## Howard

gamma68 said:


>


somebody wake her up!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

...gently.


----------



## FiscalDean

gamma68 said:


>


Well done, you can't get more trad than a women in a BB OCBD.


----------



## jkidd41011

Spin Evans said:


> She may have looked nice before going under the knife a couple dozen times. But...man, not so much anymore. If we're going bombshell here, give me Hendricks. She's 100% organic! :wink2::wink2::wink2:
> 
> I will occasionally turn on QVC to torture the GF and make fun of the type AAA personalities on there. Most of the time it's a double-bladed sword and nobody comes out happy. However, we have both fallen in love with this classy young lady. She attended Ole Miss, so my Southern bias is showing a bit, but I find her to be just a peach.
> 
> (A man wearing that many stripes in the same scale would look like a zebra crossing Abbey Road).


I would concur with this young lady and give a shout out to southern girls.

As for the post about Angelina Jolie....Blahk!!! I've never been a fan.


----------



## scott w

gamma68 said:


> Some parts of Angelina are round and soft....


Not much anymore.... she's skin and bones Laura Croft was the best she ever looked

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## maximar

THORVALD said:


> WHY, do these women think they look attractive with this stuff??? UGH!
> 
> 
> 
> Flairball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this trad?....... Even a little bit?.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's Japanese trad. My question is: shell or not shell?
Click to expand...


----------



## Howard

WouldaShoulda said:


> ...gently.


or just shake her till you wake her!


----------



## FJW




----------



## gamma68

FJW said:


> View attachment 10185


Yessir...


----------



## Fading Fast

FJW said:


> View attachment 10185


Beautiful girl and she is wearing some Trad clothes, but a Trad girlfriend - IMHO - would have little to no makeup, not the studied (and well done) makeup of this girl.


----------



## van_veen

Three Tweedy Trads. Definately GF material!


----------



## Flairball

van_veen said:


> Three Tweedy Trads. Definately GF material!


Yes, yes, and hell ya.


----------



## gamma68

van_veen said:


> Three Tweedy Trads. Definately GF material!


A Trad "Charlie's Angels"


----------



## Odradek

You guys could do worse than look at a tumblr called .
Some of it's a bit questionable, but I'm sure it's bang on the money for this thread.


----------



## gamma68

Odradek said:


>


You are so right, Odradek. I'm a big fan of these pics.


----------



## gamma68




----------



## Howard

gamma68 said:


>


she looks hot.


----------



## drlivingston

Flairball said:


> Is this trad?....... Even a little bit?.....


Sometimes a canvas doesn't need paint to be beautiful...


----------



## teegoody

jkidd41011 said:


> Current Vassar.....like the one on the left. Not sure about the young lady in the middle. As for the guys.....ouch.


I know the second kid in from the far right. How funny.


----------



## Enrique Shockwave

:devil:


----------



## mjo_1

Haha. What an odd story. 

She's got the right look, but I'm afraid she also falls into the "high maintenance" category.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

In case you missed it...


----------



## Howard

Enrique Shockwave said:


> :devil:


She's pretty.


----------



## jddillard3

*Totally looks like*

Erika Christensen from the TV show Parenthood.

Until I read the story about the teen I thought it was her or possibly her daughter.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Howard said:


> She's pretty.


Pretty Bitchy!!


----------



## hardline_42

Enrique Shockwave said:


> :devil:


In all fairness, this girl is your typical rebellious teen getting some terrible legal advice from someone who seems to have a bone to pick with her parents. The person spearheading her lawsuit is her best friend's Dad, who was kind enough to put his $12k worth of legal fees on her parent's tab.


----------



## phyrpowr

hardline_42 said:


> In all fairness, this girl is your typical rebellious teen getting some terrible legal advice from someone who seems to have a bone to pick with her parents. The person spearheading her lawsuit is her best friend's Dad, who was kind enough to put his $12k worth of legal fees on her parent's tab.


Don't give any credence to media reporting of lawsuits. They leave out so much detail that you NEVER get an accurate account of what's happening, or why.

PS: that Erika Christensen just went to the top of my list


----------



## ROI




----------



## gamma68

ROI said:


> View attachment 10678
> View attachment 10679


Who is that with Artie?


----------



## Cardinals5

gamma68 said:


> Who is that with Artie?


Candice Bergen

Here's another one from that same year - Cybill Shephard in The Last Picture Show (1971)


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Tilton said:


> I'm a big fan of the oh-so-talented Annie Clark (aka. St. Vincent)
> 
> Good lookin' and really knows her way around a guitar.


+1! She can _really_ play; that's not just something you add after remarking on how pretty she is.


----------



## Ματθαῖος

Cardinals5 said:


> Candice Bergen


She should have been the beginning and the end of this thread's question.


----------



## ROI




----------



## gamma68

See *this link* for the accompanying story...


----------



## StylePurgatory

She seems to suffer from B.R.F. (Bitchy Resting Face)


----------



## SammyH

That's nothing compared with this B.R.F trad girlfriend.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I always called my wife's look the "Something smells and it isn't me" I didn't realize it was BRF!!


----------



## Doctor Damage

https://postimg.org/image/juew4p7zz/


----------



## Carguy

Albert said:


> Hm.
> 
> I think a trad girlfriend should be blonde, conservative and always wear make-up (except when sleeping).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's just my personal preference.
> 
> Cheers,
> A.
> 
> (No, my girlfriend is not blond. But she wears Harris Tweed. And riding boots. And breeches.)
> 
> Edited in order to get the picture right.


She's got MY vote, every time, multiple times. Reese is just flat beautiful!


----------



## gamma68




----------



## immanuelrx

I think this thread needs a little color


----------



## immanuelrx




----------



## Oldsarge

Excellent examples, every one.


----------



## frydeswide

True to the thread. Most pleasing.


----------



## Himself

Found on Pinterest: tennis in the Bahamas, 1957.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Here are a few nominees:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I think think someone mentioned her already, but Kristen Davis! 





especially with glasses:


----------



## Oldsarge

I never had a problem with making passes at girls who wore glasses . . .


----------



## Howard

Nobleprofessor said:


> I think think someone mentioned her already, but Kristen Davis!
> 
> especially with glasses:


I don't mind either talking to girls with glasses on.


----------



## mjo_1

The Professor's first post has the right idea....the looks are pretty typical of girls at my southern-ish school. Oh, to do undergrad again.

I obviously like men's traditional clothing, but IMO women should be given a little more leeway to avoid looking too dated.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

mjo_1 said:


> The Professor's first post has the right idea....the looks are pretty typical of girls at my southern-ish school. Oh, to do undergrad again.
> 
> I obviously like men's traditional clothing, but IMO women should be given a little more leeway to avoid looking too dated.


I always thought that football games at Ole Miss should be featured in a story about trad/Ivy/preppy dress.

The men wear khakis, OCBD, and blue blazers, and the women wear trad cotton dresses. VERY southern. You used to stir your cocktail with a rebel flag. But, no more cocktails in the stadium.


----------



## Oldsarge

I can understand no rebel flags but no _cocktails_? Oh, the humiliation!


----------



## Duvel

Gosh, fellas, this is a great thread. Thank you.


----------



## Duvel




----------



## 15575

Himself said:


> Found on Pinterest: tennis in the Bahamas, 1957.


What a great photo, thanks!


----------



## Topsider

Courtesy of A. Squire, from back in the day.


----------



## mjo_1

^Good call. I occasionally browse through the "What are you Wearing" posts from 2007 or so for inspiration....some really great looks there. I miss hearing from a lot of those guys.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

This never gets old!!


----------



## FJW




----------



## Duvel

Sigh...



gamma68 said:


>


----------



## Howard

Topsider said:


> Courtesy of A. Squire, from back in the day.


very nice.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone

Shaver said:


> At any rate I believe I can understand your cultural bias for the exposed flesh, old boy. In England, back when I was a lad, 'Swedish' meant one thing and one thing only. :redface:


Things are a little different now, and will likely get a damn sight more different still before the story ends. Sweden may still be the home of feminized men, but it's less and less a country for feminism. The reports from the National Crime Prevention Council are shocking.


----------



## WillBarrett

Pretty sure that's the (in)famous Mississippi State cheerleader.


----------



## Howard

She's hot! What's her name?


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> She's hot! What's her name?


Taylor Corley. Why?


----------



## gamma68

FLCracka said:


> Taylor Corley. Why?


Umm, I think because she's hot.


----------



## NYCToon

gamma68 said:


> Umm, I think because she's hot.


Nice.


----------



## gamma68

WillBarrett said:


> Pretty sure that's the (in)famous Mississippi State cheerleader.


Are slu**y cheerleaders Trad?


----------



## Il Signor Crispone

That Classy Girls Wear Pearls blog is very good. Very elegant and focussed on quality and style rather than moronic fashion. She's got an exceptional eye, she very rarely misses.


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> Taylor Corley. Why?


just wondering.


----------



## Howard

gamma68 said:


> Are slu**y cheerleaders Trad?


depends on what they're wearing is trad?


----------



## Oldsarge

Il Signor Crispone said:


> That Classy Girls Wear Pearls blog is very good. Very elegant and focussed on quality and style rather than moronic fashion. She's got an exceptional eye, she very rarely misses.


It is! She has. Impressive . . . her guy, OTOH . . .


----------



## Il Signor Crispone

Oldsarge said:


> It is! She has. Impressive . . . her guy, OTOH . . .


I agree absolutely - she epitomises what I (admittedly, a foreigner) think of classic American style. Elegant, but comfortable and relaxed.

As for her consort, assuming he is selecting his own clothes he really ought to tone it down a little.

That said, he still looks better dressed than about 95% of men in the UK.


----------



## Oldsarge

She closely resembles my beloved mother-in-law when the woman was young. Same chiseled good looks, same refined dress sense--if she has the same temperament her consort is a lucky man.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


>


I find the socks they're wearing quite fascinating. They must be argyle?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Oldsarge said:


> She closely resembles my beloved mother-in-law when the woman was young. Same chiseled good looks, same refined dress sense--if she has the same temperament her consort is a lucky man.


Oh my! I never want to think of my mother in law that way.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


>


LOL. I cannot recall ever seeing argyle thigh socks worn to better effect. Breathlessly awaiting the fashion to cycle around again! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Oldsarge

Nobleprofessor said:


> Oh my! I never want to think of my mother in law that way.


My mother-in-law could have doubled for Audrey Hepburn when in her twenties. And to this day she is great fun to be around. We don't tell MIL jokes in our family. MIL stories, on the other hand . . .


----------



## Duvel

My goodness. When did "coeds" ever look like this?



Oldsarge said:


>


----------



## Oldsarge

I would like to say early '50's from the hairstyles but the skirts are so short I'm inclined to believe 60's. I remember the 60's . . . :tongue2:


----------



## Duvel

It looks a bit like a BB or PRL catalog shot or other advertisement, depicting an ideal (idealized?) campus environment where the coeds are thin, long-legged, lovely, and well-dressed. At least it certainly looks ideal to me. 

In fact, doesn't the young lady at the very left have a pony above her left breast?


----------



## FJW

Duvel said:


> It looks a bit like a BB or PRL catalog shot or other advertisement, depicting an ideal (idealized?) campus environment where the coeds are thin, long-legged, lovely, and well-dressed. At least it certainly looks ideal to me.
> 
> In fact, doesn't the young lady at the very left have a pony above her left breast?


Ha...nice catch detective!


----------



## Mrharristweedmbe

Some of the ones oldsarge posted are my ideal. The skirts are a bit short though...


----------



## Doctor Damage

Mrharristweedmbe said:


> The skirts are a bit short though...


What's wrong with tongue length skirts???


----------



## gamma68

^ Jeeezuz, Doc Damage. That is so up my alley. I miss playing tennis.


----------



## Carguy

I've discovered Taylor Corley here....and I think I have the hots for her!:cool2:


----------



## gamma68

^ Take a number, fella. LOL


----------



## FiscalDean

All I can say is WOW.


----------



## Howard

I think I'll start playing tennis with her.


----------



## Oldsarge

Okay, guys, she's cute and adorable and all that--but in the future please make sure your Trad Girlfriend is fully dressed! :crazy:


----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> Okay, guys, she's cute and adorable and all that--but in the future please make sure your Trad Girlfriend is fully dressed! :crazy:


Some may consider her to be fully dressed or maybe overdressed.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Okay, guys, she's cute and adorable and all that--but in the future please make sure your Trad Girlfriend is fully dressed! :crazy:


Will do, Sarge.


----------



## Doctor Damage

https://postimg.org/image/b3vs9a5m7/

Sneakers are stupid, but otherwise a nice outfit.


----------



## Doctor Damage

And since you guys liked the tennis girl, here she is again:

https://postimg.org/image/4d1tlk0ej/https://postimg.org/image/7hbimfnbh/


----------



## Howard

Doctor Damage said:


> And since you guys liked the tennis girl, here she is again:
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/4d1tlk0ej/https://postimg.org/image/7hbimfnbh/


Love (tennis term)


----------



## frydeswide

Looks like my brother's second wife!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Oldsarge said:


> Okay, guys, she's cute and adorable and all that--but in the future please make sure your Trad Girlfriend is fully dressed! :crazy:


i must have missed something. Where is the not fully dressed GF?


----------



## wfhoehn

The post was deleted.



Nobleprofessor said:


> i must have missed something. Where is the not fully dressed GF?


----------



## Orsini

Missed it again. I should spend more time here.


----------



## Fading Fast

frydeswide said:


> Looks like my brother's second wife!


I'm sure the first wife is thrilled.


----------



## Howard

Nobleprofessor said:


> i must have missed something. Where is the not fully dressed GF?


should we go there?


----------



## gamma68




----------



## Oldsarge

gamma68 said:


>


Oh . . . yes!


----------



## Duvel

Be still, my heart. My goodness.


----------



## Howard

Wow! she's beautiful.


----------



## duckbill

OK--I have to ask... *WHO IS SHE*???!!!

(Actress, I assume?)

[QU

OTE=Doctor Damage;1597050][/QUOTE]


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Just looks like some cute chick in the can to me!!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....or a really attractive and Tradly housekeeper! LOL.


----------



## Duvel

An au pair, perhaps?


----------



## FJW

duckbill said:


> OK--I have to ask... *WHO IS SHE*???!!!
> 
> (Actress, I assume?)
> 
> [QU
> 
> OTE=Doctor Damage;1597050]


[/QUOTE]

A quick Google image and TinEye search came up blank...doesn't appear to be anyone famous


----------



## Duvel

She's famous now, at least among this crowd.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Duvel said:


> An au pair, perhaps?


Nice, if not a little small!!


----------



## Duvel

I was wondering who might pick that up.



WouldaShoulda said:


> Nice, if not a little small!!


----------



## Ματθαῖος

Maureen O'Hara.


----------



## Howard

WouldaShoulda said:


> Just looks like some cute chick in the can to me!!


Why is she taking a selfie next to the toilet?


----------



## Duvel

Because that's the kind of young lady she is.



Howard said:


> Why is she taking a selfie next to the toilet?


----------



## Odradek

Ah come on lads. 
Maureen O'Hara was raising the tone a little.


----------



## Duvel

I could fall into those beautiful eyes.


----------



## gamma68




----------



## FiscalDean

gamma68 said:


>


Very nice but I fear this may reignite the controvery over the "trad ness" of the club collor.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Why is she taking a selfie next to the toilet?


Because there is a full-length mirror there.


----------



## Fading Fast

FiscalDean said:


> Very nice but I fear this may reignite the controvery over the "trad ness" of the club collor.


Is that really debated? If so, I might need to give up, because if a club collar isn't Trad, then I really don't understand what Trad is (which is quite possible). I thought (based on recent posts on other threads) that it was a wider-then-Ivy, classic American view of dress from the 50s and 60s (and I know I've seen club collars in many of the movies from that era).


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> Is that really debated? If so, I might need to give up, because if a club collar isn't Trad, then I really don't understand what Trad is (which is quite possible). I thought (based on recent posts on other threads) that it was a wider-then-Ivy, classic American view of dress from the 50s and 60s (and I know I've seen club collars in many of the movies from that era).


While FD's comment was obviously tongue in cheek, I wasn't aware of any debate over the tradness of the club collar either.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Howard said:


> Why is she taking a selfie next to the toilet?


Because she is a Hot Trad Mess!!


----------



## Fading Fast

WouldaShoulda said:


> Because she is a Hot Trad Mess!!


thank you for my first chuckle of the day.


----------



## Howard

Duvel said:


> Because that's the kind of young lady she is.


where the picture is taken doesn't look trad to me.


----------



## Howard

WouldaShoulda said:


> Because she is a Hot Trad Mess!!


I think she was about to take a hot mess!


----------



## jsullivan

Howard said:


> where the picture is taken doesn't look trad to me.


Agreed. In fact, it might exclude her from the category. Still, with a little Photoshop we could fix that...


----------



## arkirshner

Fading Fast said:


> Is that really debated? If so, I might need to give up, because if a club collar isn't Trad, then I really don't understand what Trad is (which is quite possible). I thought (based on recent posts on other threads) that it was a wider-then-Ivy, classic American view of dress from the 50s and 60s (and I know I've seen club collars in many of the movies from that era).


Its even older than that. It came into vogue in the 1920's after being picked up by a number of stockbrokers.
https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...k8mb&.crumb=JqdRt8B2Gg7&fr=mcafee&fr2=piv-web


----------



## Doctor Damage

Please talk about club collars elsewhere; this thread is about more important stuff!

Here's Nicky Hilton, sister of yes, "her".


----------



## safetyfast

Barbara Bush of course. In 1945 that is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

safetyfast said:


> Barbara Bush of course. In 1945 that is.


Nah, it's the "Classy Girls Wear Pearls" chick.


----------



## Howard

very nice.


----------



## Howard

Marilyn Monroe?


----------



## Oldsarge

Chinchilla is too upscale for Trad. It's full-blown Wall Street Investment Banker . . . and so was Marilyn.


----------



## Spin Evans

Now a raccoon coat...


----------



## Quetzal

Hmm, an interesting question... given the circumstances that she will need to accompany the man wearing a Sack-Suit, Button-Down Shirt, and a striped tie, let's say that she has hair with a range between short and an inch above the shoulder (let's remember that she will probably bear some resemblance to a young woman from the 1950s or the 1960s, when Trad was in its prime), and no hat, just as her boyfriend would neglect (if he did wear a hat, she would probably wear something like a pillbox). She would also wear a pencil skirt with a conservative color blouse or a dress with a pencil skirt (again, considering that it would need to be conservative but youthful, just as Trad is) that go down to the knee (I've never really liked anything higher, nor did anyone else back then), give or take, with black shoes, and no gloves.

Essentially, what a girl at the Ivy League at that time would have worn. Since I am still unfamiliar with female fashions (I can date eras, but I am poor with terminology), I'll just assume that it would be in the specific period. I don't think that a majority of the photos here are really "Trad", in this sense.

Now, in terms of what women would be wearing to correspond with what we consider non-Trad clothing, it would consist of colorful (I've always hated black, even before I knew about clothes, and this will never change; women have the right and option to wear colorful garments and patterns, save the boring colors for men's suits, sweaters, and pants, excluding ties and casual shirts) dresses and skirts (to the knee or a few inches above, nothing more; a proper pencil skirt would be the narrowest that they skirts/dresses would go), blouses, shirts, sweaters, hats, gloves, skirt suits, jewelry, coats, and shoes (but not some of the ridiculous stuff that fashion dictates; that would be like us wearing No-Rise skinny pants with an untucked shirt and tie with boat shoes).

-Quetzal


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Ann Coulter, back in the day...


----------



## Oldsarge

Spin Evans said:


> Now a raccoon coat...


Would be spot on!


----------



## FJW

WouldaShoulda said:


> View attachment 12828
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter, back in the day...


One word comes to mind. Wow!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wow??

I was thinking, BOING!!


----------



## Oldsarge

Ann Coulter? I was thinking, "_shudder!_"


----------



## gamma68




----------



## WouldaShoulda

Hot, Preppie Co-eds, like gamma's girl above, are hot no matter what happens to them later in life!!


----------



## Howard

WouldaShoulda said:


> Wow??
> 
> I was thinking, BOING!!


I'm thinking the same thing.


----------



## Duvel

Is this really Ann Coulter?!

In any case, this is, yes, wow... heart quickening. I love a pretty girl in a tennis sweater.



WouldaShoulda said:


> View attachment 12828
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter, back in the day...


----------



## L-feld

WouldaShoulda said:


> View attachment 12828
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter, back in the day...


Wow, she was hot before the sex change!

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Fading Fast

WouldaShoulda said:


> View attachment 12828
> 
> 
> Ann Coulter, back in the day...


Touching back on the theme of the thread, this, to me, is a trad girlfriend - yes, the blonde hair and tennis sweater - but it is the all-American, girl next door who doesn't worry about her looks "look" that makes her a Trad girl for me. Some of the girls on this thread are very pretty, but they look heavily made up and as if they have worked very hard to look just so. A Trad girl, IMHO, is just a cute girl who does the basic grooming, throws on her basic Trad clothes and, then, goes about her day not thinking about her looks.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL. Perhaps it's the result of the sensory input from my ears clouding the input from my eyes, but I seem to be unable to see the exceptional beauty here? :icon_scratch:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

L-feld said:


> Wow, she was hot before the sex change!
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


Exactly!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL. Perhaps it's the result of the sensory input from my ears clouding the input from my eyes, but I seem to be unable to see the exceptional beauty here? :icon_scratch:


The beauty is in the casual understatement.

It's a quality I admire in clothes, cars and women!!


----------



## Duvel

You got it, FF. The Trad girlfriend understands that too much make-up conceals a girl's true beauty.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL. Perhaps it's the result of the sensory input from my ears clouding the input from my eyes, but I seem to be unable to see the exceptional beauty here? :icon_scratch:


Completely ignoring her politics - it isn't an exceptional beauty that makes her or any woman Trad (this is all IMHO and pretty light stuff at that): it is the simpleness of her looks, the freshness of her looks, the classic style of her clothes, the ostensible lack of concern about making herself "look pretty" that makes her Trad. Oddly, overwhelming beauty would undermine the Trad aesthetic as it would call too much attention to oneself.


----------



## L-feld

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL. Perhaps it's the result of the sensory input from my ears clouding the input from my eyes, but I seem to be unable to see the exceptional beauty here? :icon_scratch:


Well, okay, maybe she wasn't a supermodel or anything, but she was pretty. The hyperbolic beauty is only in relation to her current (reptilian?) form. Time has not been kind to Ann. And her shrill demeanor doesn't help.

And that's not a political statement. As a dedicated east coast liberal elitist, I have no problem admitting how hot Kirsten Haglund and Elisabeth Hasselbeck are. Dana Loesch isn't bad either, although I find S.E. Cupp to be a little beastly. I feel like she will grow up to be Ann Coulter 2.0.


----------



## FLMike

L-feld said:


> ....As a dedicated east coast liberal elitist....


Gross


----------



## gamma68

I admit, I don't see the great beauty in the Ann Coulter photo. But I understand how her understated appearance relates to the Trad sensibility.

I was glad to see mention of S.E. Cupp. I'm a big fan (of her looks, not her politics). But I've never really thought of her as Trad.

Are you fellas saying the girl at the "Classy Girls Wear Pearls" blog is too "made up" to be Trad? She does look as though she could be high maintenance, or narcissistic, since her blog is almost entirely devoted to her own image (of course, it's all about the clothes, right?).


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Completely ignoring her politics - it isn't an exceptional beauty that makes her or any woman Trad (this is all IMHO and pretty light stuff at that): it is the simpleness of her looks, the freshness of her looks, the classic style of her clothes, the ostensible lack of concern about making herself "look pretty" that makes her Trad. Oddly, overwhelming beauty would undermine the Trad aesthetic as it would call too much attention to oneself.





L-feld said:


> Well, okay, maybe she wasn't a supermodel or anything, but she was pretty. The hyperbolic beauty is only in relation to her current (reptilian?) form. Time has not been kind to Ann. And her shrill demeanor doesn't help.
> 
> And that's not a political statement. As a dedicated east coast liberal elitist, I have no problem admitting how hot Kirsten Haglund and Elisabeth Hasselbeck are. Dana Loesch isn't bad either, although I find S.E. Cupp to be a little beastly. I feel like she will grow up to be Ann Coulter 2.0.


LOL. Perhaps if she were as reserved in her words as she is in her dress, I might be better able to appreciate her "Trad girlfriend" look?


----------



## L-feld

FLCracka said:


> Gross


You'd prefer I was a dedicated east coast conservative elitist, I suppose?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

No dudes in the chick thread please.


----------



## mjo_1

gamma68 said:


> Are you fellas saying the girl at the "Classy Girls Wear Pearls" blog is too "made up" to be Trad? She does look as though she could be high maintenance, or narcissistic, since her blog is almost entirely devoted to her own image (of course, it's all about the clothes, right?).


I didn't know anything about her, so I checked it out. Fake or not, at least she draws from classic looks in a modern-ish way. These could actually be worn without giving the appearance of someone striving to be a 1962 reenactor.


----------



## Tim_McD

I dont typically follow radio commentary, so I did a quick search on SE Cupp - a bit of alright!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Tim_McD said:


> I dont typically follow radio commentary, so I did a quick search on SE Cupp - a bit of alright!


She should change her name to Dee Cupp!!


----------



## L-feld

WouldaShoulda said:


> She should change her name to Dee Cupp!!


:biggrin:


----------



## Duvel

Hello...



Tim_McD said:


> I dont typically follow radio commentary, so I did a quick search on SE Cupp - a bit of alright!


----------



## FLMike

L-feld said:


> You'd prefer I was a dedicated east coast conservative elitist, I suppose?


Nah, I have a disdain for elitism in general. Though some kinds may certainly be worse than others.


----------



## Howard

L-feld said:


> Wow, she was hot before the sex change!
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


sex change? she never had a sex change!


----------



## Howard

WouldaShoulda said:


> She should change her name to Dee Cupp!!


you sure got that right!


----------



## FLMike

Tim_McD said:


> I dont typically follow radio commentary, so I did a quick search on SE Cupp - a bit of alright!


Now we're getting somewhere.


----------



## darkmark

looks like there will be some CNN watching in my near future








[/QUOTE]


----------



## L-feld

FLCracka said:


> Nah, I have a disdain for elitism in general. Though some kinds may certainly be worse than others.


Apparently you also have a disdain for self-deprecation. Perhaps you would find a forum less dedicated to the costume of a bygone cultural elite to be more appealingly po-faced?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

L-feld said:


> Apparently you also have a disdain for self-deprecation. Perhaps you would find a forum less dedicated to the costume of a bygone cultural elite to be more appealingly po-faced?


Huh? I'm not smart enough to understand that, sorry. Aren't we supposed to be talking about cute girls here?


----------



## L-feld

FLCracka said:


> Huh? I'm not smart enough to understand that, sorry. Aren't we supposed to be talking about cute girls here?


Yeah, cute elitist girls.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

The Ann Coulter on the previous page really depresses me.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan said:


> The Ann Coulter on the previous page really depresses me.


Depresses you - why?


----------



## Trad-ish

Fading Fast said:


> Depresses you - why?


Jovan apparently runs to the left on the political spectrum. That's why.


----------



## Fading Fast

Trad-ish said:


> Jovan apparently runs to the left on the political spectrum. That's why.


Oh, I thought that was for the Interchange - I was confused as I was thinking that maybe her looks depressed him and that didn't make sense to me.


----------



## Trad-ish

Fading Fast said:


> Oh, I thought that was for the Interchange - I was confused as I was thinking that maybe her looks depressed him and that didn't make sense to me.


My apologies to Jovan if I'm incorrect.

Anyway, back to Trad Girlfriends. If you like Sarah Elizabath Cupp, here's another one for you:


----------



## L-feld

Trad-ish said:


> Jovan apparently runs to the left on the political spectrum. That's why.


I think it is more because time has not treated Ann very well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trad-ish

L-feld said:


> I think it is more because time has not treated Ann very well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Entirely possible. I think she's doing pretty well for 53, though.


----------



## L-feld

Trad-ish said:


> Entirely possible. I think she's doing pretty well for 53, though.


Eh, I just don't see it. She's just so masculine now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matth3w

A trad gf wouldn't be overly made-up, wouldn't have fake boobs or extension fingernails. She'd be pretty without too much fuss.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Julianne Moore is 53, my age and Ann Coulter's. Moore still models for the budget-trad Talbot's catalog, and looks great doing it, though I can't find an image of her wearing a tennis sweater.

I once had a cubicle right next to another techie who posted photos of Michelle Malkin and Ann Coulter on the divider as examples of how much hotter right-wing women are than left-wing women. Dude needed to get out more, that's all I could say.

A real trad girlfriend--if the '50s are the touchstone here--would probably marry you, give up working after a few years, start popping Miltowns, and end up hating you. She might become Sylvia Plath or Anne Sexton, though I don't think you'd enjoy that:


----------



## L-feld

SlideGuitarist said:


> Julianne Moore is 53, my age and Ann Coulter's. Moore still models for the budget-trad Talbot's catalog, and looks great doing it, though I can't find an image of her wearing a tennis sweater.
> 
> I once had a cubicle right next to another techie who posted photos of Michelle Malkin and Ann Coulter on the divider as examples of how much hotter right-wing women are than left-wing women. Dude needed to get out more, that's all I could say.
> 
> A real trad girlfriend--if the '50s are the touchstone here--would probably marry you, give up working after a few years, start popping Miltowns, and end up hating you. She might become Sylvia Plath or Anne Sexton, though I don't think you'd enjoy that:
> 
> View attachment 12863
> 
> 
> View attachment 12862


I think you just won this thread.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

Trad-ish said:


> My apologies to Jovan if I'm incorrect.
> 
> Anyway, back to Trad Girlfriends. If you like Sarah Elizabath Cupp, here's another one for you:
> 
> View attachment 12853


You're not incorrect, but it's the smug, superior _way_ she expresses her views that makes me upset rather than her views alone. Last I'll say about it here. I wasn't aware the occasional political joke was out of bounds -- certainly wasn't when I moderated.


----------



## Duvel

What is the prize for winning this thread? A trad girlfriend?



L-feld said:


> I think you just won this thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsarge

Probably a straw boater . . . :rolleyes2:


----------



## Jovan

If you can even find those anymore!


----------



## Duvel

I probably already have one who is as close as I'm going to find. A flower child-like tendency sometimes creeps in, but, hey, nobody's perfect.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Jovan said:


> If you can even find those anymore!


The girlfriend or the hat? The latter are certainly still available, according to Andre 3000 (and in fact I've seen them topping off seersucker suits at J-Dilla tribute events!):


----------



## Duvel

Ha ha.


----------



## Jovan

I meant boater hats. I've only see them from period costume stores and maybe a few traditional hatters that still reluctantly carry them for period reenactors/enthusiasts. Also Brooks Brothers... when it had the Gatsby line going on.

Here's are a couple examples of the former. Now, which PayPal account shall we pitch in to get the winner one? :devil:

https://www.gentlemansemporium.com/store/003217.php


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Jovan, I'm deeply touched, of course! I was also surprised, though I shouldn't have been, that someone instantly knew where I could get a boater.

However, I'm still at the point where I need to fill out a basic collection of pocket squares from TheTieBar.com; I'll think about hats in a few years. My wife finds my new sartorial obsession tiresome (she also considers pocket squares "fussy"! C'mon, love me, love my _sprezzatura_!), but the girlfriend would be trouble I don't need.


----------



## Howard

darkmark said:


> looks like there will be some CNN watching in my near future


[/QUOTE]

Are you going to watch it for the news or to just stare at her?


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> Huh? I'm not smart enough to understand that, sorry. Aren't we supposed to be talking about cute girls here?


cute trad girls.


----------



## Howard

Duvel said:


> What is the prize for winning this thread? A trad girlfriend?


taking her home I suppose?


----------



## gamma68

...back to our regularly scheduled programming:


----------



## Quetzal

gamma68 said:


> ...back to our regularly scheduled programming:


Lady #1 is very close to what I think of when I think modern "Trad", though I would swap the shoes for something more conservative (probably black, simple shoes; the setting may also have something to do with this) and perhaps change her hair (maybe shorter, but not by much; I'm no cosmetologist).

Lady #2 is wearing what I WISH girls/young women would wear (as casual, mind you), but I wonder, is she wearing Nantucket Reds?

As for the "boater" (I prefer "Sennit", the type of weave), I wish that they were still made with the thinner straw found on pre-1980s versions (they did indeed exist from the 1950s to the 1970s; however, they were and are VERY rare); now they are VERY thick. That would be the only straw hat that I would consider wearing, especially if it had the ventilation holes on the top.

-Quetzal


----------



## gamma68

Lady #1 and Lady #2 are the same Lady.


----------



## Quetzal

gamma68 said:


> Lady #1 and Lady #2 are the same Lady.


Whoops, I meant outfit!

-Quetzal


----------



## Doctor Damage

Where are you guys getting the photos of the young brunette? The one in the black watch tartan outfit. Link please?


----------



## 3rd&17

That would be Sarah Vickers

https://www.classygirlswearpearls.com/


----------



## Jovan

The way I understand it, everyone here has a crush on Sarah Vickers but wants to beat up her husband or something. That or they're just giving her a pass for being pretty and stylish, despite their hatred for the Kiel James Patrick brand and her association with it.


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> The way I understand it, everyone here has a crush on Sarah Vickers but wants to beat up her husband or something. That or they're just giving her a pass for being pretty and stylish, despite their hatred for the Kiel James Patrick brand and her association with it.


Tbh, I don't really find her that pretty. I like the way she dresses, though. But then again, I'm apparently the only one that doesn't find SE Cupp attractive either.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quetzal

So is this thread just intended to display pictures of "babes" wearing "Trad" (most are not even close to Ivy-League clothes), which actually consists of fashionable clothing, athletic clothes, and men's clothes, worn in a queer manner, along with discussing their physique with lame puns?

-Quetzal


----------



## Reuben

Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## 3rd&17

Absolutely a distant "close-enough" mentality.


----------



## Quetzal

Hmm, to think that I thought that this was a "civilized" website...

Well, it could be worse.

-Quetzal


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Quetzal said:


> So is this thread just intended to display pictures of "babes" wearing "Trad" (most are not even close to Ivy-League clothes), which actually consists of fashionable clothing, athletic clothes, and men's clothes, worn in a queer manner, along with discussing their physique with lame puns?
> 
> -Quetzal


thats why I check this thread.


----------



## Oldsarge

Quetzal said:


> Hmm, to think that I thought that this was a "civilized" website...
> 
> Well, it could be worse.
> 
> -Quetzal


Well, it is . . . for a given value of 'civilized'.:tongue2:


----------



## gamma68

Quetzal said:


> So is this thread just intended to display pictures of "babes" wearing "Trad" (most are not even close to Ivy-League clothes), which actually consists of fashionable clothing, athletic clothes, and men's clothes, worn in a queer manner, along with discussing their physique with lame puns?
> 
> -Quetzal


You're welcome to post something more "authentic," if you wish.


----------



## Quetzal

gamma68 said:


> You're welcome to post something more "authentic," if you wish.


See, the thing is, I'm not sure what a Trad Lady WOULD be wearing (I'm still not sure what MEN wear for Trad!).

What I REALLY wanted to know was if this thread had a misnomer for a "Code Name". Until girls dress and look like this in real life, I will refuse to participate in such BARBARIC behavior (remember, my mentality is that a dress should not go past the knee)!

-Quetzal


----------



## gamma68

Quetzal said:


> See, the thing is, I'm not sure what a Trad Lady WOULD be wearing (I'm still not sure what MEN wear for Trad!).
> 
> What I REALLY wanted to know was if this thread had a misnomer for a "Code Name". Until girls dress and look like this in real life, I will refuse to participate in such BARBARIC behavior (remember, my mentality is that a dress should not go past the knee)!
> 
> -Quetzal


Find some photos from the 1950s-1960s. I think this is a lighthearted thread not to be taken too seriously.


----------



## Quetzal

gamma68 said:


> Find some photos from the 1950s-1960s. I think this is a lighthearted thread not to be taken too seriously.


Before I even began to read this thread, something inside told me that this would be the very case! Let's face it, if it were really about what a Trad Lady would wear, it would be in the Women's Forum.

-Quetzal


----------



## Oldsarge

Exactly!


----------



## L-feld

Quetzal said:


> Before I even began to read this thread, something inside told me that this would be the very case! Let's face it, if it were really about what a Trad Lady would wear, it would be in the Women's Forum.
> 
> -Quetzal


Well, if I may paraphrase the immortal words of Bryan "Richard" Holloway of WASP 101 fame, this may be less about what "trad" women wear and more about what "trad" men want: large breasted women with little breeding (hence S.E. "Dee" Cupp).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nobleprofessor

L-feld said:


> Well, if I may paraphrase the immortal words of Bryan "Richard" Holloway of WASP 101 fame, this may be less about what "trad" women wear and more about what "trad" men want: large breasted women with little breeding (hence S.E. "Dee" Cupp).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


they don't have to have little breeding.


----------



## Oldsarge

I've always thought that 'breeding' what was Trad men had in mind . . .


----------



## L-feld

Oldsarge said:


> I've always thought that 'breeding' what was Trad men had in mind . . .


No, no, no, you're thinking of the trad wife. This is the trad girlfriend thread. The one you keep on the side, because she would make a terrible trophy at the club and an even worse mother for Trip, Jock and Chip, but earns her monthly bit of Tiffany by doing (and saying) things that would make your well-bred wife say "I never!"

Hence Dee Cupp in that naughty little school girl outfit.

I don't know what classy girl wears pearls is doing on this thread. She is plain looking, flat chested, and sleeps with a copy of Emily Post under her pillow. Clearly wife, not girlfriend, material.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Jovan

Kiel James Patrick certainly thinks she is wife material. Though I'm not certain why you find her plain?


----------



## L-feld

She's skinny and I find her face boring. Her eyes, nose and mouth are slight, but she has that pointy chin and square jaw. She looks like a preppy version of the girl who played David Duchovny's daughter on Californication.

Not my cup of tea, really. I love the way she dresses, though.

I am not hip to the any bloggers who look like this, but as far as celebrities go, I am more into Alyson Hannigan, Alison Brie, Marisa Tomei, etc. Less chin, more cheek, more nose, rounder features (both face and body), shorter, etc. More "ethnic" looking, I suppose.

What can I say, i'm a Jew and it's probably Oedipal.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Spin Evans

The text-to-photo ratio here is getting sad. Let's not turn this into another "is ____ trad?" like half the other threads.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

L-feld said:


> She's skinny and I find her face boring. Her eyes, nose and mouth are slight, but she has that pointy chin and square jaw. She looks like a preppy version of the girl who played David Duchovny's daughter on Californication.
> 
> Not my cup of tea, really. I love the way she dresses, though.
> 
> I am not hip to the any bloggers who look like this, but as far as celebrities go, I am more into Alyson Hannigan, Alison Brie, Marisa Tomei, etc. Less chin, more cheek, more nose, rounder features (both face and body), shorter, etc. More "ethnic" looking, I suppose.
> 
> What can I say, i'm a Jew and it's probably Oedipal.
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


I was with you (especially with Marissa Tomei) until you referenced Oedipus. Ewwww.


----------



## gamma68

L-feld said:


> I don't know what classy girl wears pearls is doing on this thread.


Chacun à son goût, no?



Spin Evans said:


> The text-to-photo ratio here is getting sad. Let's not turn this into another "is ____ trad?" like half the other threads.


Amen! On that note, these images of a Colby College co-ed were taken almost 64 years ago to the day:


----------



## L-feld

Why would you cheat on that, Pete? Why eat hamburger when you've got USDA Prime Ribeye at home?!


----------



## Dmontez

L-feld, I completely agree with you about Allison Brie, she is by far one of my favorite acctresses at the moment.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

How about January Jones as Betty Draper from Mad Men wearing riding pants and boots? 




Or another view of Mrs. Don Draper



Or January Jones and Christina Hendricks


----------



## FLMike

L-feld said:


> No, no, no, you're thinking of the trad wife. This is the trad girlfriend thread. The one you keep on the side, because she would make a terrible trophy at the club and an even worse mother for Trip, Jock and Chip, but earns her monthly bit of Tiffany by doing (and saying) things that would make your well-bred wife say "I never!"
> 
> Hence Dee Cupp in that naughty little school girl outfit.
> 
> I don't know what classy girl wears pearls is doing on this thread. She is plain looking, flat chested, and sleeps with a copy of Emily Post under her pillow. Clearly wife, not girlfriend, material.
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


Well, my son's name is Tripp, and he thinks Miss Cupp would make a fine mother. And, I'm pretty sure he's never met a kid named Jock (on second thought, there was that French kid in his third grade class....).


----------



## L-feld

FLCracka said:


> Well, my son's name is Tripp, and he thinks Miss Cupp would make a fine mother. And, I'm pretty sure he's never met a kid named Jock (on second thought, there was that French kid in his third grade class....).


Little Tripp is still breastfeeding, I take it?


----------



## Oldsarge

Almost anyone in riding boots and sweater is welcome here.


----------



## FLMike

L-feld said:


> Little Tripp is still breastfeeding, I take it?


In two weeks he'll be driving, so I certainly hope not.


----------



## wacolo

I am the only guy I know who _really_ digs short hair on a woman (especially brunettes and gingers). Unfortunately it seems pixie cuts and a trad aesthetic do not go hand in hand.


----------



## Duvel

Indeed. A shame that she and Don could not make a go of it.



Oldsarge said:


> Almost anyone in riding boots and sweater is welcome here.
> 
> View attachment 12884


----------



## L-feld

wacolo said:


> I am the only guy I know who _really_ digs short hair on a woman (especially brunettes and gingers). Unfortunately it seems pixie cuts and a trad aesthetic do not go hand in hand.


My wife has a pixie cut.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

You mean like the Dorothy Hamill?










YES!!


----------



## L-feld

More like Anne Hathway:


----------



## wacolo

I would say Maggie O'Connell back in the day......


Or Juliette Binoche....


Or Sabrina era Julia Ormond......


To each his own I suppose.


----------



## L-feld

wacolo said:


> I would say Maggie O'Connell back in the day......


God I love that show.


----------



## L-feld

WouldaShoulda said:


> Ann Coulter, back in the day...


Today's installment of "Preppy girls who grew up to be scary men."










Rachel "Classy Girls Wear Pearls" Maddow


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Chacun à son goût, no?
> 
> Amen! On that note, these images of a Colby College co-ed were taken almost 64 years ago to the day:


Beyond being of a gorgeous young woman, when this photo was firsts posted, it both justify the thread as seriously pursuing its putative mission and, at the same time, seemed to have answered it question.

Casual Ivy clothes - check
American classic good looks - check
Looks like the clothes were just tossed on without much thought - check
A bit of androgyny in the clothes - check
Understated not va-va-voom good looks / sexuality - check
Subdued makeup - check

Yep, that is a Trad girlfriend in my book.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Indeed. A shame that she and Don could not make a go of it.


Despite her arresting Trad beauty, her character is cracker-house crazy, psychotic and outright mean (especially to her children) - I was never happier than when Don left her (I would have run screaming into the night if I had to live with her character on the show).


----------



## Howard

Spin Evans said:


> The text-to-photo ratio here is getting sad. Let's not turn this into another "is ____ trad?" like half the other threads.


She's beautiful.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Howard said:


> She's beautiful.


No tattoos + no tan lines = uber sexy!!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Almost anyone in riding boots and sweater is welcome here.
> 
> View attachment 12884


LOL.
Yes...Oh yes and don't forget the crop! Yery Trad, very Trad indeed. :redface:


----------



## darkmark

WouldaShoulda said:


> No tattoos + no tan lines = uber sexy!!


I'm with you on the tan lines, but there's just something I like about women and tattoos


----------



## Quetzal

wacolo said:


> I am the only guy I know who _really_ digs short hair on a woman (especially brunettes and gingers). Unfortunately it seems pixie cuts and a trad aesthetic do not go hand in hand.


Actually, when I think of "Traditional" Trad Women, the Pixie Cut, or other similar short hairstyles, are what come to mind (long hair would be more of a "Modern" Trad). But then, I'm a "sapiosexual", if that's the right word.

-Quetzal


----------



## leisureclass

^^ That Colby College girl from Life Magazine is just about perfect

What about girls that wear these:


----------



## Duvel

How can we have not yet mentioned Rory?


----------



## Duvel

Those girls would be my kind of girls.



leisureclass said:


> ^^ That Colby College girl from Life Magazine is just about perfect
> 
> What about girls that wear these:


----------



## leisureclass

Duvel said:


> How can we have not yet mentioned Rory?


Probably because she was never a very good girlfriend.

Jess > Dean > Logan


----------



## gamma68

leisureclass said:


> What about girls that wear these:


You mean like Sarah Vickers?


----------



## leisureclass

no, girls that wear boat shoes are a dime a dozen - my link was to a pair of camp mocs


----------



## Duvel

She had crap-birds for boyfriends.



leisureclass said:


> Probably because she was never a very good girlfriend.
> 
> Jess > Dean > Logan


----------



## Spin Evans

Duvel said:


> She had crap-birds for boyfriends.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Trad-ish




----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> You mean like Sarah Vickers?


Lol I like how everything on this thread ultimately ends up coming back to discussion about Sarah Vickers


----------



## L-feld

Trad-ish said:


>


Ugh! She's such a drag queen!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

orange fury said:


> Lol I like how everything on this thread ultimately ends up coming back to discussion about Sarah Vickers


It's the Godwin's law of menswear forum threads discussing women.


----------



## FLMike

L-feld said:


> Ugh! She's such a drag queen!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What't with throwing the trans-gender label around at women you don't find attractive (first AC, now this one)? Is that another highbrowed form of comedy that's over my head? I realize this thread is a little cheeky and superficial to begin with, since we're admiring women for their looks, but I imagine we could do it semi-respectfully to the fairer sex.


----------



## Shaver

FLCracka said:


> What't with throwing the trans-gender label around at women you don't find attractive? Is that another highbrowed form of comedy that's over my head? I realize this thread is a little cheeky and superficial since we're admiring women for their looks, but I imagine we could do it semi-respectfully to the fairer sex.


Some males are strongly repelled by females possessed of masculine features, strong jaw and brow.

Try this, you can't skip to test 5 unfortunately but it's worth plugging away to get to it:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sex/articles/faces.shtml


----------



## gamma68

I don't get the aversion to Sarah Vickers. I think she dresses Trad in a modern stylish way. Forget the tool "partner" and his bracelet thing. Yeah, she's a lil scrawny. But I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers.

I'm more a fan of the Colby College girl. These photos also have an ethereal quality that I find very appealing.

If you don't dig it, that's OK. If we all liked the same girl, she'd be in a world of trouble.


----------



## L-feld

FLCracka said:


> What't with throwing the trans-gender label around at women you don't find attractive (first AC, now this one)? Is that another highbrowed form of comedy that's over my head? I realize this thread is a little cheeky and superficial to begin with, since we're admiring women for their looks, but I imagine we could do it semi-respectfully to the fairer sex.


To answer your questions in order:
(1) Ann Coulter is extremely masculine in her demeanor. It's ironic, since she seems to advocate for traditional gender roles. It puzzles me why she can't get back to raising kids and let the real men handle the important issues, like whether soccer is a sport for communists.
(1a) S.E. Cupp, otoh, just dresses, does her makeup, and acts like a dragqueen.
(1b) I noticed you didn't take issue with my description of Rachel Maddow. hrm.

(2) Yes it is. Only elitists will get it. Crackers need not apply. Now get back to the swamp, I've got an international banking conspiracy to run.

(3) You're implying that Ann Coulter and S.E. Cupp are somehow deserving of respect.


----------



## gamma68

Thread derailed again...

:icon_headagainstwal


----------



## niv

How about Cher (from Clueless not the other one)?


----------



## Duvel

Acceptable.



niv said:


> How about Cher (from Clueless not the other one)?
> 
> View attachment 12906


----------



## L-feld

Shaver said:


> Some males are strongly repelled by females possessed of masculine features, strong jaw and brow.
> 
> Try this, you can't skip to test 5 unfortunately but it's worth plugging away to get to it:
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sex/articles/faces.shtml


That's quite fascinating!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

L-feld said:


> That's quite fascinating!


I always appreciate science that reinforces my preferences and prejudices!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

gamma68 said:


> ... But I wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating crackers.


Hygiene issues will get one a ticket out of the boudoir, but it has to be worse than leaving crumbs!!


----------



## L-feld

WouldaShoulda said:


> I always appreciate science that reinforces my preferences and prejudices!!


Yes, at least now I know why I find giant anime eyes so appealing.


----------



## Howard

gamma68 said:


> You mean like Sarah Vickers?


Where's her face?


----------



## niv

L-feld said:


> Yes, at least now I know why I find giant anime eyes so appealing.


What eyes?

How about this then:


----------



## sskim3

my submission for the day:


----------



## gamma68

niv said:


> What eyes?
> 
> How about this then:
> 
> View attachment 12910


Trad girlfriend how?


----------



## niv

You're right. I was just addressing L-Feld's statement about giant anime eyes.


----------



## FLMike

L-feld said:


> (1b) I noticed you didn't take issue with my description of Rachel Maddow. hrm.


That's because I didn't realize that RM had ever been a woman. I just assumed his (or her, as I'm now learning) parents gave him that name to develop toughness on the way to adulthood, ala Johnny Cash's "A Boy Named Sue".


----------



## Doctor Damage

gamma68 said:


> Thread derailed again...
> 
> :icon_headagainstwal


Are you surprised? I have long believed that most members here are more interested in clothing and shoes and houses and jobs and church and politics and taxes and pretty much anything else than women. There are exceptions, of course.


----------



## Duvel

Speak for yourself, sir! My priorities are such: 1) Clothing 2) Drink 3) Women (although I remain happily and faithfully monogamous) 4) Shoes 5) Food 6) Coffee 7) The Arts You can put everything else, including career and politics, in a big box and leave it at the door, please.



Doctor Damage said:


> Are you surprised? I have long believed that most members here are more interested in clothing and shoes and houses and jobs and church and politics and taxes and pretty much anything else than women. There are exceptions, of course.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Speak for yourself, sir! My priorities are such: 1) Clothing 2) Drink 3) Women (although I remain happily and faithfully monogamous) 4) Shoes 5) Food 6) Coffee 7) The Arts You can put everything else, including career and politics, in a big box and leave it at the door, please.


I will think on this and respond later, but I know #3 should be first (and I bet in your mind - as I've read your wonderful references to your wife - really is).


----------



## Duvel

I'm sure you're right. 



Fading Fast said:


> I will think on this and respond later, but I know #3 should be first (and I bet in your mind - as I've read your wonderful references to your wife - really is).


----------



## Duvel

Nice argyle sweater vest!


----------



## Oldsarge

Kind of a blank look, though. Trad/Ivy girls should look more intelligent than that.


----------



## Duvel

Good point, Oldsarge. She has that vacant PRL model gaze.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Kind of a blank look, though. Trad/Ivy girls should look more intelligent than that.


yes, part of the woman trad ethos is intelligence - great comment.


----------



## Jovan

FLCracka said:


> What't with throwing the trans-gender label around at women you don't find attractive (first AC, now this one)? Is that another highbrowed form of comedy that's over my head? I realize this thread is a little cheeky and superficial to begin with, since we're admiring women for their looks, but I imagine we could do it semi-respectfully to the fairer sex.


For once, I agree with FLCracka.


----------



## Brio1

I quite like the " English rose " : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_rose_(epithet)

This one is a lovely specimen : https://www.wallpapers-photos.net/r.../70th-annual-golden-globe-awards-arrivals-10/


----------



## Nobleprofessor

wacolo said:


> Or Sabrina era Julia Ormond......
> 
> To each his own I suppose.


She is great! I USED to consider her the Future Mrs NobleProfessor! BUT, now there is a current Mrs. So, Julia has missed her chance!


----------



## orange fury

Doctor Damage said:


> Are you surprised? I have long believed that most members here are more interested in clothing and shoes and houses and jobs and church and politics and taxes and pretty much anything else than women. There are exceptions, of course.


My wife won't let me be interested in women


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Rebecca Romney from Pawn Stars;










:thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

Rebecca is a good call - she seems Trad without trying and stays Trad in the most un-Trad environment - Las Vegas. Also, buying, selling and appraising antiquarian books has to up your Trad street cred. And as odd a pairing as they would make, I think Chumlee has a crush on her.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Works for me! +1.


----------



## niv

How about Audrey?


----------



## eagle2250

^^I don't think so. A Trad girlfriend would be wearing a single, yet quite elegant, strand of pearls and she would never, ever don a Tiara! LOL.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Exactly.

Rebecca is feminine, smart, may play field hockey, and sexy without being overtly so.

If you get my meaning...


----------



## Topsider

Fading Fast said:


> Beyond being of a gorgeous young woman, when this photo was firsts posted, it both justify the thread as seriously pursuing its putative mission and, at the same time, seemed to have answered it question.
> 
> Casual Ivy clothes - check
> American classic good looks - check
> Looks like the clothes were just tossed on without much thought - check
> A bit of androgyny in the clothes - check
> Understated not va-va-voom good looks / sexuality - check
> Subdued makeup - check
> 
> Yep, that is a Trad girlfriend in my book.


More info (and pics) here:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Topsider said:


> More info (and pics) here:


I think this is a matter of one's age. She looks a little too much like my grandmother when she was that age.


----------



## Howard

I like that look on her.


----------



## Howard

orange fury said:


> My wife won't let me be interested in women


Why not?


----------



## Oldsarge

WouldaShoulda said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Rebecca is feminine, smart, may play field hockey, and sexy without being overtly so.
> 
> If you get my meaning...


Yes, either field hockey or riding boots are a requirement. Sailing is optional.


----------



## Duvel

I think my wife might worry if I were not interested in women, since she, after all, is one. Having a Porsche in the garage does not mean you no longer like cars.  But I know what you mean.



orange fury said:


> My wife won't let me be interested in women


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Oldsarge said:


> Sailing is optional.


Not in my book!!


----------



## Fading Fast

Topsider said:


> More info (and pics) here:


Great link, thank you. And I'd add to my previous list (stolen from someone above):

Looks intelligent - check


----------



## Oldsarge

WouldaShoulda said:


> Not in my book!!
> 
> View attachment 12920


Well, remember that I'm here on the Left Coast where once you've been to Catalina and the Channel Islands and up and down the coast to the available marinas there's nowhere to go . . . unless you're a big blue water sailor and are headed to Tahiti. I'm sure that if I lived on the inland waterway with countless river mouths, islands, inlets and coves I'd feel the same way. Out here a boat is a platform for either fishing or getting drunk on. 'sa shame, actually.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

We are day sailors.

Once out on the water and sailing, we are already "there!!"

Of course, a Trad Girlfriend may fish also.

But a REAL Trad Girlfriend can bait her own hook!! (With live minnows)


----------



## wh1

tall 5'10", slender, brunette shoulder length with bangs, classic features including the slightly upturned nose, with light freckles

looks good with a SxS shotgun and a German Shorthair, serious elk hunting fascination
makes my Corvette smoke when she gets out
used to sail with daddy (air force academy in the day) 

Whoops just described the wife and I am one damn lucky man!

Ralph Lauren eat your heart out cuz she quit modeling for you in NY, NY back in the day!

is that gloating, oh well!


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1.....and I know exactly how you feel,
as I feel the same way about mine. It is good to be so lucky! 

PS: Welcome to AAAC, wh1. Look forward to your future postings.


----------



## Trad-ish

Pictures?



wh1 said:


> tall 5'10", slender, brunette shoulder length with bangs, classic features including the slightly upturned nose, with light freckles
> 34B-24-34, former cheerleader
> looks good with a SxS shotgun and a German Shorthair, serious elk hunting fascination
> makes my Corvette smoke when she gets out
> used to sail with daddy (air force academy in the day)
> 
> Whoops just described the wife and I am one damn lucky man!
> 
> Ralph Lauren eat your heart out cuz she quit modeling for you in NY, NY back in the day!
> 
> is that gloating, oh well!


----------



## jkidd41011

wh1 said:


> tall 5'10", slender, brunette shoulder length with bangs, classic features including the slightly upturned nose, with light freckles
> 34B-24-34, former cheerleader
> looks good with a SxS shotgun and a German Shorthair, serious elk hunting fascination
> makes my Corvette smoke when she gets out
> used to sail with daddy (air force academy in the day)
> 
> Whoops just described the wife and I am one damn lucky man!
> 
> Ralph Lauren eat your heart out cuz she quit modeling for you in NY, NY back in the day!
> 
> is that gloating, oh well!


Pictures or it didn't happen......


----------



## wwilson

WouldaShoulda said:


> We are day sailors.
> 
> Once out on the water and sailing, we are already "there!!"
> 
> Of course, a Trad Girlfriend may fish also.
> 
> But a REAL Trad Girlfriend can bait her own hook!! (With live minnows)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12922


Nice Catch!...


----------



## wh1

jkidd41011 said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen......


You are correct here you go, she is as beautiful now as when I met her long ago.

[/URL[URL="https://s156.photobucket.com/user/wh1fedora/media/IroquoisPic.jpg.html"]]


----------



## Trad-ish

Damn. First of all, you married waaaaay up. 
Second, did I mention you married up?


----------



## wh1

Trad-ish said:


> Damn. First of all, you married waaaaay up.
> Second, did I mention you married up?


And don't I know it.
she hunts and she is patient. She put up with a lot especially the last decade while I was in Iraq and Afghanistan. I am a very lucky individual. She is the ideal traditional girlfriend/wife in my opinion.

but I am heavily biased

BTW thank you she is great.


----------



## bd79cc

WouldaShoulda said:


> You mean like the Dorothy Hamill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!


Ahh, yes. . .


----------



## Orsini

Oldsarge said:


> ...once you've been to Catalina and the Channel Islands and up and down the coast to the available marinas there's nowhere to go . . .


Sad, but true.


----------



## jkidd41011

wh1 said:


> And don't I know it.
> she hunts and she is patient. She put up with a lot especially the last decade while I was in Iraq and Afghanistan. I am a very lucky individual. She is the ideal traditional girlfriend/wife in my opinion.
> 
> but I am heavily biased
> 
> BTW thank you she is great.


WH1....first Thanks for your service to our country. I'm sure you've seen things many of us can't imagine. Second where was the Mrs a cheerleader? Great catch


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trad-ish said:


> Damn. First of all, you married waaaaay up.
> Second, did I mention you married up?


Should the shotgun be more sexy than the hat??

Is there something wrong with me??


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.

Well, since you asked, yes there probably is, but it has nothing to do with your opening question.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

wwilson said:


> Nice Catch!...


Thank you.

The fish was good, my wife is the one with the dark eyebrows.


----------



## Doctor Damage

https://postimg.org/image/ff669ghhz/
https://postimg.org/image/59hbpf6cv/


----------



## Duvel

Reminds me of Evan meeting Paige on Royal Pains. Yes, I am embarrassed to let you all know that I watch that show. I also occassionaly eat an Egg McMuffin.



Trad-ish said:


> Damn. First of all, you married waaaaay up.
> Second, did I mention you married up?


----------



## wh1

Trad-ish said:


> Damn. First of all, you married waaaaay up.
> Second, did I mention you married up?


Yes I know. But she says I was the ultimate fashion accessory "a Marine in Dress Blues" Now that is pretty Trad!


----------



## Fading Fast

wh1 said:


> Yes I know. But she says I was the ultimate fashion accessory "a Marine in Dress Blues" Now that is pretty Trad!


And a good line by her - Kudos, she sounds like she has a great sense of humor.


----------



## Howard

Doctor Damage said:


> https://postimg.org/image/ff669ghhz/
> https://postimg.org/image/59hbpf6cv/


She looks sweet and innocent.


----------



## Flairball

I usually get this wrong, but seeing as someone else broke the girls-with-guns ice I thought I'd submit these beauties.


----------



## Delmarco

Trad wifey!


----------



## Oldsarge

I think we're confusing 'Trad' with 'Countryside'.


----------



## Duvel

Yes. Thank you.



Oldsarge said:


> I think we're confusing 'Trad' with 'Countryside'.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Oldsarge said:


> I think we're confusing 'Trad' with 'Countryside'.





Duvel said:


> Yes. Thank you.


"$1,000 to change a headlight" Range Rovers are not trad, nor are over/under shotguns.


----------



## Oldsarge

Unless they're Browning Superposed, preferably in 16 ga.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge

Decidedly _not_ Trad!


----------



## Pentheos

Howard said:


>


Trashy and disgusting.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL. 
..........'Charlies Fallen Angels,' perhaps?


----------



## gamma68

This thread needs to get back on track, pronto.

Emory and Henry College, 1951.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Oldsarge said:


> I think we're confusing 'Trad' with 'Countryside'.


Countryside, however, is decidedly more Trad the Backside!!


----------



## universitystripe

Country or Trad, I'm not complaining. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Duvel

On the country theme...


----------



## Duvel

Meanwhile, back on campus...


----------



## gamma68

Vassar, 1968:


----------



## Duvel

But who's this?


----------



## gamma68

^ This is not Trad. Looks more like a grunge or hipster chick to me.


----------



## Duvel

Nah, I see this as smart preppy cool. The glasses, the haircut, the cap, scarf. Trad enough for me.



gamma68 said:


> ^ This is not Trad. Looks more like a grunge or hipster chick to me.


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, maybe Rocky Mountain or Pacific Northwest Trad but hardly Ivy.


----------



## Duvel

Oh well. Whatever. Never mind.

(Get it?)


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Orange lipstick and nails.

Baltimore Trad Girlfriend, Hon!!


----------



## Howard

Pentheos said:


> Trashy and disgusting.


maybe he got the wrong idea about women with guns.


----------



## Howard

Duvel said:


> Meanwhile, back on campus...


very pretty women.


----------



## Howard

Duvel said:


> But who's this?


I know her, just can't place the name it's on the tip of my tongue.


----------



## godan

Oldsarge said:


> Well, maybe Rocky Mountain or Pacific Northwest Trad but hardly Ivy.


Yes, it could be a Rocky Mountain or PNW look. The stuff she is wearing might almost be functional. Evokes happy memories of girls I knew in the '70's and '80's.


----------



## Duvel

I get it. Let's keep it clean around here.



Howard said:


> I know her, just can't place the name it's on the tip of my tongue.


----------



## phyrpowr

Duvel said:


> But who's this?


_Daria_ at Bennington


----------



## Pentheos

Howard said:


> maybe he got the wrong idea about women with guns.


Showing your hand, Howard.


----------



## L-feld

Pentheos said:


> Showing your hand, Howard.


Huh?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Duvel said:


> On the country theme...


BINGO!

Those aren't natural shoulders, but I could live with it.


----------



## Reuben

Duvel said:


> On the country theme...


Belt with a waistcoat? Pass.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

How about:


----------



## vpkozel

Y'all can say what you want about the three girls on the firing range, but the one in the middle has some super stupendous legs.


----------



## Odradek

vpkozel said:


> Y'all can say what you want about the three girls on the firing range, but the one in the middle has some super stupendous legs.


The tattoo negates anything stupendous there.


----------



## Jovan

Odradek said:


> The tattoo negates anything stupendous there.


----------



## sethblack

Duvel said:


> Oh well. Whatever. Never mind.
> 
> (Get it?)


I got the reference. :aportnoy:

But I can't recognize the girl in the pic. Kind of curious now. Is that Frances Bean?


----------



## Duvel

I have no idea. I found it on another trad blog.


----------



## sethblack

Duvel said:


> I have no idea. I found it on another trad blog.


Oops. Feeling kinda silly now for overthinking it.  
Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Duvel

No worries. The reference was to someone else's reference to Pacific Northwest ivy or something like that.



sethblack said:


> Oops. Feeling kinda silly now for overthinking it.
> Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Howard

Duvel said:


> I get it. Let's keep it clean around here.


I wasn't being dirty I was just asking a question.


----------



## Duvel

It was my dirty mind, then. Apologies.



Howard said:


> I wasn't being dirty I was just asking a question.


----------



## CharlieChannel

Albert said:


> Hm.
> 
> I think a trad girlfriend should be blonde, conservative and always wear make-up (except when sleeping).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. Another way to say it: Candice Bergen in Carnal Knowledge. Perhaps Kristen Bell when wearing clothing.
> 
> Maybe that's just my personal preference.
> 
> Cheers,
> A.
> 
> (No, my girlfriend is not blond. But she wears Harris Tweed. And riding boots. And breeches.)
> 
> Edited in order to get the picture right.


Agree. Another way to say it: Candice Bergen in Carnal Knowledge. Perhaps Kristen Bell when wearing clothing.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Erin Heatherton in lily pulitzer dress.

https://postimg.org/image/7o3x9i1v5/https://postimg.org/image/heq821n5f/


----------



## Fenster

I don't like the colors on that dress.


----------



## Duvel

Is this a men's clothing site or a porn site? Harumph.


----------



## rwaldron

Are we doing the multiple-shirts-of-the-same-variety thing here on this thread also?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Duvel said:


> Is this a men's clothing site or a porn site? Harumph.


If you think this is porn, you need to get online more.


----------



## Duvel

I'm a very innocent and naive sort. It might offend my delicate sensibilities.


----------



## smmrfld

Duvel said:


> Is this a men's clothing site or a porn site? Harumph.


Are you serious?


----------



## FiscalDean

I don't believe multiple piercings are trad.


----------



## Howard

Duvel said:


> Is this a men's clothing site or a porn site? Harumph.


I think it's a men's clothes site.


----------



## universitystripe

If that is what you are looking for in a trad girlfriend, I recommend you hang around any high school or American Eagle outlet. Watch out for cops.


----------



## Bjorn

universitystripe said:


> If that is what you are looking for in a trad girlfriend, I recommend you hang around any high school or American Eagle outlet. Watch out for cops.




...


----------



## wh1

FiscalDean said:


> I don't believe multiple piercings are trad.


Anyone else getting a weird girls rugby/field hockey vibe!!! 
Not that there is anything wrong with that!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

wh1 said:


> Anyone else getting a weird girls rugby/field hockey vibe!!!
> Not that there is anything wrong with that!


Center and right are already "on the team."

Left is s new recruit!!


----------



## Allen Dreadmon




----------



## universitystripe

^ Georgetown alum, self-starter, and gorgeous to boot.

Preppy more than trad, but that's up my alley.


----------



## Duvel

There's a fine line between prep and trad. I think women cross it more readily and more beautifully than men, but I also find myself wandering across the border.


----------



## Oldsarge

She's what I married lo these decades ago.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Someone is confused.

This is not;

*What does a Hippy Wannabe girlfriend look like?*


----------



## gamma68

How cute -- our next President made the Trad Girlfriend thread.


----------



## Duvel

But she wasn't and isn't trad. Neither is Bill. That photo is horrible 70s/80s something, God knows what.


----------



## Pentheos

universitystripe said:


> ^ Georgetown alum, self-starter, and gorgeous to boot.


I don't nose about that...


----------



## Howard

Allen Dreadmon said:


>


Carly looks like a smart girl especially with glasses.


----------



## Howard

Wow, I'm digging those pants she's wearing.


----------



## Pentheos

Pentheos said:


> I don't nose about that...


Wow, that was really funny!


----------



## Reuben

Pentheos said:


> Wow, that was really funny!


You know, I didn't notice anything until you pointed it out. Now that you've said something though it's as plain as the nose on her face.


----------



## Pentheos

Reuben said:


> You know, I didn't notice anything until you pointed it out. Now that you've said something though it's as plain as the nose on her face.


She's honking. If she wore her hair down, it would be less noticeable. Also, some different frames. But she'd do in a pinch.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I didn't notice anything until I sobered up!!


----------



## Duvel

Hardly trad or Ivy or even prep but I thought I might pass this along for the good of the, ahem, cause. It's about as close as I've come to viewing porn on my screen at work. Not that I would anyway, mind. Submitted for your perusal: https://blushingambition.blogspot.com/ Just one very lovely and stylish thing in her own right, I would say.

Believe it or not, I stumbled on this with a Google search for "How to wear brown flannel pants".


----------



## gamma68




----------



## Pentheos

Too easy.


----------



## Duvel

Oh, my. Surely you tease.

QUOTE=Fraser Tartan;1620574]Too bad she deleted the early photo on her site with her arms outstretched greeting us in her navy and white Hanna Andersson long johns.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tiger

gamma68 said:


> How cute -- our next President made the Trad Girlfriend thread.


Both the picture and the text made me nauseous...


----------



## Duvel

My vote will be a write-in for Muffy. Billax for VP. Nothing wrong with the reverse, of course, but I think it would be high time to have a woman as head of our republic.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> There's a fine line between prep and trad. I think women cross it more readily and more beautifully than men, but I also find myself wandering across the border.


I tend to riverdance across the border.



gamma68 said:


>


Thats not fair lol


----------



## Jovan

Not seeing the issue with Carly's nose here. Looks just fine to me.


----------



## gamma68

Pentheos said:


> Too easy.


Perhaps. But it's the only example of a Trad woman posted here in quite some time.


----------



## Shaver

Here`s a genuine trad lady.


----------



## Tiger

Duvel said:


> My vote will be a write-in for Muffy. Billax for VP. Nothing wrong with the reverse, of course, but I think it would be high time to have a woman as head of our republic.


Bill Buckley would've surely approved of this ticket!


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> Here`s a genuine trad lady.
> 
> View attachment 13334


Trad girl who married into a life of crazy.


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> Here`s a genuine trad lady.
> 
> View attachment 13334


very nice shirt she's wearing.


----------



## Walter Denton

Shaver said:


> Here`s a genuine trad lady.
> 
> View attachment 13334


I'm a big fan of June Carter and Mother Maybelle and Janette and A.P. and the rest of the Carter family but she was probably about as un-Trad as any American woman I can imagine.


----------



## gamma68

Ok, yeah, obvious. But Jacqueline has to be considered a Trad gf/wife benchmark.


----------



## Z.J.P

Maybe some wives whose husbands didn't constantly cheat?


----------



## gamma68

Z.J.P said:


> Maybe some wives whose husbands didn't constantly cheat?


Probably more a reflection of JFK than her.


----------



## gamma68

Walter Denton said:


> I'm a big fan of June Carter and Mother Maybelle and Janette and A.P. and the rest of the Carter family but she was probably about as un-Trad as any American woman I can imagine.


Agreed. There is nothing Trad about June Carter. I hope the original post was some kind of joke.


----------



## Roycru

A Trad girlfriend wears her embroidered slacks on the same day that you wear your embroidered trousers and you always go where she wants to go......


----------



## Spin Evans

Perhaps my most favorite picture from you, Roycru. And that is *really* saying a lot.


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> Here`s a genuine trad lady.
> 
> View attachment 13334


Shaver, why do you say that? Please do tell.


----------



## Duvel

From the Americana/work wear side of trad, certianly.



Walter Denton said:


> I'm a big fan of June Carter and Mother Maybelle and Janette and A.P. and the rest of the Carter family but she was probably about as un-Trad as any American woman I can imagine.


----------



## Shaver

FLCracka said:


> Shaver, why do you say that? Please do tell.


It was as counterpoint to the dreadful Muffy. I had this notion of scribbling a pithy polemic re the idolisation of a paradigm of American womanhood defined by authenticity and not as a cheaply purchased identity bolstered by vacuous blogging. However I find that I do not have the time. Apologies for this false start, though I may return to the subject anon.


----------



## gamma68

Shaver said:


> It was as counterpoint to the dreadful Muffy. I had this notion of scribbling a pithy polemic re the idolisation of a paradigm of American womanhood defined by authenticity and not as a cheaply purchased identity bolstered by vacuous blogging. However I find that I do not have the time. Apologies for this false start, though I may return to the subject anon.


Or perhaps you could just post a photo of what you consider an authentic example of a Trad gf?


----------



## Shaver

*"Look, it says here that gamma doesn't know what a Trad GF looks like...."*


----------



## Duvel

gamma! How did you get this far without knowing what a trad girlfriend looks like?


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> gamma! How did you get this far without knowing what a trad girlfriend looks like?


I'm just glad Shaver knows what one looks like.



Shaver said:


> *"Look, it says here that gamma doesn't know what a Trad GF looks like...."*
> 
> View attachment 13351


Well done, old chap.


----------



## Shaver

gamma68 said:


> I'm just glad Shaver knows what one looks like.
> 
> Well done, old chap.


My pleasure gamma, and thank you for taking my humble attempt at providing a witty caption to the image in such good humour. It is a rather lovely photo, isn't it? Very classy. Something this thread needs a *lot* more of.


----------



## gamma68

Shaver said:


> It is a rather lovely photo, isn't it? Very classy. Something this thread needs a *lot* more of.


I couldn't agree more. Thank you for raising the bar back to a proper height.


----------



## Duvel

More class, less porn. I concur.


----------



## StylePurgatory

I'm unsure why this conversation is about being a trad girlfriend, rather than what does female trad style look like. What does being a girlfriend have to do with it? I'm sure it wasn't meant to be diminishing at all, but women should women not be identified as themselves, and for their own styles, rather than by connection to their male partners?


----------



## FLMike

^That is a very untrad perspective.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Life is so unfair.


----------



## gamma68

StylePurgatory said:


> I'm unsure why this conversation is about being a trad girlfriend, rather than what does female trad style look like. What does being a girlfriend have to do with it? I'm sure it wasn't meant to be diminishing at all, but women should women not be identified as themselves, and for their own styles, rather than by connection to their male partners?


My thought is this thread isn't to be taken too seriously.


----------



## StylePurgatory

I agree with that thought. I just think that, by paying a small amount me attention to language, we could be a great deal more respectful of women in general, during this fun little discussion


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> *"Look, it says here that gamma doesn't know what a Trad GF looks like...."*
> 
> View attachment 13351


Was that picture taken in the 60's?


----------



## Shaver

*What does a Trad BF look like? *

In England our version of the Ivy League is entitled 'Russell Group'. But we are not short on ivy.


----------



## Trad-ish




----------



## WouldaShoulda

That's talent!!


----------



## Jovan

gamma68 said:


> My thought is this thread isn't to be taken too seriously.


And yet... that's exactly what you are doing! 

I present these direct quotes:



gamma68 said:


> I couldn't agree more. Thank you for raising the bar back to a proper height.





gamma68 said:


> Or perhaps you could just post a photo of what you consider an authentic example of a Trad gf?





gamma68 said:


> Agreed. There is nothing Trad about June Carter. I hope the original post was some kind of joke.


----------



## gamma68

Jovan said:


> And yet... that's exactly what you are doing!


It helps to provide context. My post about not taking this thread too seriously was in response to this:



StylePurgatory said:


> I'm unsure why this conversation is about being a trad girlfriend, rather than what does female trad style look like. What does being a girlfriend have to do with it? I'm sure it wasn't meant to be diminishing at all, but women should women not be identified as themselves, and for their own styles, rather than by connection to their male partners?


Then this post followed:



StylePurgatory said:


> I agree with that thought. I just think that, by paying a small amount me attention to language, we could be a great deal more respectful of women in general, during this fun little discussion


It seems to me that this fun image, posted by Shaver, is not disrespectful to women:










However, some past posts, like the one of three women at the firing range wearing heels and super short mini skirts with their asses hanging out, isn't Trad in the least or respectful. Those women don't even respect themselves. Same with the one of the (presumably) drunk high school or frat girls with one reaching out to grab her friend's boob. Oh, yes. They happen to be wearing Ralph Lauren polos.

All I'm saying is, if you're going to have a Trad GF thread, try to post some pics of Trad women, not hoes. But don't analyze things too much. I don't think images of Trad women are disrespectful to women or rob them of their own identity.

Carry on.


----------



## Duvel

Well said, gamma. I think what we're seeking are tasteful images of the classic trad woman, as we see her, and for me that involves not only her natural beauty (however one defines that) but also her sense of traditional style.


----------



## Odradek




----------



## Oldsarge

Hear, hear! That's my kind of Trad girlfriend, her and the field hockey player from several pages ago.


----------



## Odradek




----------



## Howard

Odradek said:


>


Is that a Polo shirt she's wearing?


----------



## Oldsarge

Can't tell. The logo looks more like a crocodile to me but I can't enlarge it enough to be sure.


----------



## blairrob

croc.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Hear, hear! That's my kind of Trad girlfriend, her and the field hockey player from several pages ago.


Definitely from the athletic - field hockey - sleeve of the trad girlfriend array.


----------



## Oldsarge

Though I have never been one, I do admire athletes. My late wife was a swimmer, life guard and gymnast in her youth.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Is that a Polo shirt she's wearing?


No, it's what was known as an Izod at the time. Now would be called Lacoste.


----------



## Patrick06790

Odradek said:


>


I never see fly fisherwomen who even remotely resemble this lady


----------



## Reuben

Duvel said:


> Well said, gamma. I think what we're seeking are tasteful images of the classic trad woman, as we see her, and for me that involves not only her natural beauty (however one defines that) but also her sense of traditional style.


Is there a reason you're using Gamma's avatar photo? It's quite confusing.


----------



## Oldsarge

Patrick06790 said:


> I never see fly fisherwomen who even remotely resemble this lady


Actually, I have. Several of the members of the Long Beach Casting Club approach this young lady in physical beauty . . . and they throw a better line, too.


----------



## Billax

September 21, 1959 Astronaut's Wives Taken at Cape Canaveral, surrounding a Mercury Space Capsule.










Not models, not movie stars, but the real life women who married astronauts. Shirtwaist dresses seem to have been the order of the day. The picture quite accurately portrays adult women of the era, from my recollection.


----------



## SG_67

Curious thread. 

Bordering on fetish porn if you ask me.

But then, no one is so I'll say my piece and get out.


----------



## Billax

SG_67 said:


> Curious thread.
> 
> Bordering on fetish porn if you ask me.
> 
> But then, no one is so I'll say my piece and get out.


So, you chose to make your point directly after a post showing wives and mothers whose only claim to fame is that they happened to marry Military guys who subsequently were selected as Astronauts? Odd, methinks.


----------



## SG_67

Billax said:


> So, you chose to make your point directly after a post showing wives and mothers whose only claim to fame is that they happened to marry Military guys who subsequently were selected as Astronauts? Odd, methinks.


No, I chose to make my point after chuckling through the hundreds of posts dating back several years.

That it was immediately after the astronaut's wives post is purely coincidental.

By the way, I had no idea the daily beast had been around that long.


----------



## Duvel

Problem corrected. One, I didn't realize Gamma had rights to the avatar, i.e., I assumed it was in the public domain. Two, it was inadvertent, and Gamma and Duvel resolved the issue like the gentlemen they are. 

Let's all get along, now, and get back to posting some good old fashioned Trad soft-core porn.



Reuben said:


> Is there a reason you're using Gamma's avatar photo? It's quite confusing.


----------



## gamma68

No offense, but the photo Billax posted makes me think "What does a Trad mother look like?"

Here's an image I came across, which reminds me of Billax's excellent blog post about pearls (if you haven't seen Billax's blog, you should check it out).

Just ignore the guy on the left...


----------



## Shaver

Trad mother? Hmm ...... are us middle aged men not allowed girlfriends then? That seems jolly unfair.


----------



## gamma68

Shaver said:


> Trad mother? Hmm ...... are us middle aged men not allowed girlfriends then? That seems jolly unfair.


Life isn't fair, Shaver.


----------



## Topsider

gamma68 said:


> No offense, but the photo Billax posted makes me think "What does a Trad mother look like?"


Those women were probably all in their late 20's - mid 30's. Still GF material by today's standards. That being said, it's amazing what a hairstyle can do.


----------



## Billax

gamma68 said:


> No offense, but the photo Billax posted makes me think "What does a Trad mother look like?"


You're right, Gamma. This thread is an imperfect repository for Girl's/Women's styles of the late 50s to mid 60s. I see plenty of 50s/60s Guy Ivy images on this forum and elsewhere. I hardly ever see the appealing (to me) apparel the gals wore in the same era. I have plenty of pix of guys in tuxes and gals in Ball Gowns, but that was the 4-5 times a year apparel. The apparel of everyday life, of both guys and gals, is harder to come by. I'll contend, however, that understanding life in the late 50s to mid 60s will come from the quotidian images of everyday life, and not so much from pix of a gal in a glamorous gown and Opera gloves, on the arm of a guy in a Tux and Opera Pumps.


----------



## wh1

[/QUOTE]

Maybe its just me but this photo is officially the creepiest one in the whole thread, the guy has a weird Robert Chambers, Preppy Murderer feel to him.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shaver said:


> Trad mother? Hmm ...... are us middle aged men not allowed girlfriends then? That seems jolly unfair.


No, just not age-appropriate ones.


----------



## gamma68

wh1 said:


>


Maybe its just me but this photo is officially the creepiest one in the whole thread, the guy has a weird Robert Chambers, Preppy Murderer feel to him.[/QUOTE]

Well, I see your point although the sole intent was to present the young lady, LOL


----------



## WillBarrett

If you've seen Damsels in Distress, you have a good idea of what a trad girlfriend looks like.


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax said:


> You're right, Gamma. This thread is an imperfect repository for Girl's/Women's styles of the late 50s to mid 60s. I see plenty of 50s/60s Guy Ivy images on this forum and elsewhere. I hardly ever see the appealing (to me) apparel the gals wore in the same era. I have plenty of pix of guys in tuxes and gals in Ball Gowns, but that was the 4-5 times a year apparel. The apparel of everyday life, of both guys and gals, is harder to come by. I'll contend, however, that understanding life in the late 50s to mid 60s will come from the quotidian images of everyday life, and not so much from pix of a gal in a glamorous gown and Opera gloves, on the arm of a guy in a Tux and Opera Pumps.


My girlfriend always grumbles about how much "easier" men's clothes are because the styles are more timeless and the price-quality ratio is so much better. That said, she does have many female Ivy Trad items - sweater twin sets, simple cotton dresses, camel hair coat, nautical sweaters, hunter and Bean boots, cords, etc. - but she mixes those in with more modern styles so that she doesn't look dated (it just isn't the same for women). So to your point, the full ensembles that women wore in the 50s are not like the men's (which can still be worn in their entirety), but women can pick and choose pieces out of those outfits that still work today.


----------



## Howard

SG_67 said:


> Curious thread.
> 
> Bordering on fetish porn if you ask me.
> 
> But then, no one is so I'll say my piece and get out.


It almost looks a bit like fetish porn in the 1950's.


----------



## Howard

wh1 said:


>


Maybe its just me but this photo is officially the creepiest one in the whole thread, the guy has a weird Robert Chambers, Preppy Murderer feel to him.[/QUOTE]

and why is he pulling at her necklace?


----------



## SG_67

Howard said:


> Maybe its just me but this photo is officially the creepiest one in the whole thread, the guy has a weird Robert Chambers, Preppy Murderer feel to him.


and why is he pulling at her necklace?[/QUOTE]

Because he's thinking if he can't have her, no one will!


----------



## Duvel

He's a gold digger. He's trying to tell if they're real or fake, i.e., does her family have money.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

SG_67 said:


> and why is he pulling at her necklace?


Because he's thinking if he can't have her, no one will![/QUOTE]My first encounter with "preppy" anything was Lisa Birnbach's OPH, which, I understand, is somewhat tongue-in-cheek. I do not know if she seriously meant that she could feel safer with a young man in a trad rig. Presumably that young man would not be George Wesley Huguely V.

Apart from the frequent detours into locker room banter, this thread swings wildly between prescription and description. I really do not know if other men are saying, "I like these clothes on women," or, "I wish more women were like this."


----------



## Oldsarge

I believe your answer is, 'Yes.'


----------



## g3org3y

My kinda 'trad' girl


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Tall, slender, very tight jeans, obviously a model, eyes downcast somewhat demurely while her lips are parted in imminent arousal? You guys all say you like "naturalness"; the cheesecake photos prove otherwise.


----------



## g3org3y

SlideGuitarist said:


> Tall, slender, very tight jeans, obviously a model, eyes downcast somewhat demurely while her lips are parted in imminent arousal? *You guys all say you like "naturalness"*; the cheesecake photos prove otherwise.


I never said that.


----------



## Fading Fast

SlideGuitarist said:


> Tall, slender, very tight jeans, obviously a model, eyes downcast somewhat demurely while her lips are parted in imminent arousal? You guys all say you like "naturalness"; the cheesecake photos prove otherwise.


+1 - she might actually look very trad and nice not in "model" mode, but I agree that this shot is silly model nonsense. Living in NYC, I see models regularly and have dated some years ago (I'm not talking super models - but there are a lot of work-a-day models in this city, so it is not a big deal - believe me, if I've dated them, then it isn't hard to).

IMHO, most of them look much, much better not "done up" for their photo shoots - that's when they look like just very pretty and natural girls. I did see Heidi Klum once on the street and she was beyond gorgeous in person, but looked very different then when she is modeled up. He skin is beautiful but with plenty of wrinkles that "somehow" disappear in her pictures.

To your bigger point though, I agree, a trad girlfriend is, in many ways, the opposite of the "model" shot - the trad girlfriend looks natural, doesn't do "girl" poses and does not try to be overtly sexual. Her attractiveness comes from her simple good looks, simple classic clothes, lack of interest in overly girly things and a down-to-earth personality that likes sports, outdoors and doesn't fuss about her appearance too much.


----------



## Duvel

What's unnatural about any of that?!



SlideGuitarist said:


> *Tall, slender, very tight jeans, obviously a model, eyes downcast somewhat demurely while her lips are parted in imminent arousal?* You guys all say you like "naturalness"; the cheesecake photos prove otherwise.


----------



## Oldsarge

Like I said some time ago, I go for the equestrienne and the field hockey lasses, myself. I may even be in the mood for one in a year or so when the loneliness really gets unbearable . . .


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> ... a trad girlfriend is, in many ways, the opposite of the "model" shot - the trad girlfriend looks natural, doesn't do "girl" poses and does not try to be overtly sexual. Her attractiveness comes from her simple good looks, simple classic clothes, lack of interest in overly girly things and a down-to-earth personality that likes sports, outdoors and doesn't fuss about her appearance too much.


I agree with FF. I know that the photos below have appeared previously, but to me, these images represent the epitome of what a Trad GF looks like.

Note that these are not modeling shots. They were taken by a LIFE photographer of an unidentified Colby College student, Oct. 1950:


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> I agree with FF. I know that the photos below have appeared previously, but to me, these images represent the epitome of what a Trad GF looks like.
> 
> Note that these are not modeling shots. They were taken by a LIFE photographer of an unidentified Colby College student, Oct. 1950:


+1. I thought she was the a spot on Trad girl. Farm-fresh pretty, classic-American clothes, looks comfortable outdoors and not a I-don't-eat model body or a Marylyn Monroe overtly sexual body.


----------



## Oldsarge

She seems like someone who would make just as good a best friend as a lover. Splendid woman.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> *She seems like someone who would make just as good a best friend as a lover.* Splendid woman.


Bolded above: another trad girlfriend trait.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Fading Fast said:


> Bolded above: another trad girlfriend trait.


That's well-put. That's how a gentleman should think.


----------



## Oldsarge

That's what I had. It's what I want again. Being alone sucks.


----------



## GWW

Fading Fast said:


> Bolded above: another [good] girlfriend trait.


Fixed that for you, Sir


----------



## Howard

g3org3y said:


> My kinda 'trad' girl


I like blondes.


----------



## Duvel

We belong to the same club, Howard! Longlegged blonde beauties are my type--fortunately, one fell to my charms a few years ago and agreed to wear my ring. I think every man has a type, although, in retrospect, I've found that it doesn't pay to be too discriminating.



Howard said:


> I like blondes.


----------



## Oldsarge

I married a dark haired, hazel eyed lass long ago. I've never regretted it for a minute. Now, sadly, after turning iron grey but with still the same eyes she is no longer with us. In time I hope to find a new companion. That may not be easy. Being ADD and Asperger's I swear the only reason I ever managed to marry in the first place was that she saw me across the dormitory lounge and said, "I want _that_ one!" I hope to be so fortunate again in a year or so and no, I won't be worried about hair or eye color.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

When I was younger, I thought that being a hit with the ladies was a matter of strategy. It's certainly possible to be a cad and popular. The best strategy, I now think, is to actually like women.


----------



## Oldsarge

You got it! Nothing makes a woman so happy as simply being liked for the human being she is.


----------



## Howard

Duvel said:


> We belong to the same club, Howard! Longlegged blonde beauties are my type--fortunately, one fell to my charms a few years ago and agreed to wear my ring. I think every man has a type, although, in retrospect, I've found that it doesn't pay to be too discriminating.


So you married this woman?


----------



## Howard

SlideGuitarist said:


> When I was younger, I thought that being a hit with the ladies was a matter of strategy. It's certainly possible to be a cad and popular. The best strategy, I now think, is to actually like women.


When I was growing up, women on the street thought I was handsome young kid.


----------



## Duvel

I did indeed.



Howard said:


> So you married this woman?


----------



## catside

Oldsarge said:


> I married a dark haired, hazel eyed lass long ago. I've never regretted it for a minute. Now, sadly, after turning iron grey but with still the same eyes she is no longer with us. In time I hope to find a new companion. That may not be easy. Being ADD and Asperger's I swear the only reason I ever managed to marry in the first place was that she saw me across the dormitory lounge and said, "I want _that_ one!" I hope to be so fortunate again in a year or so and no, I won't be worried about hair or eye color.


Sorry about your loss sarge.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Duvel said:


> I think every man has a type, although, in retrospect, I've found that it doesn't pay to be too discriminating.


However, the value of marrying well the first time can not be over stated!!


----------



## Duvel

As I am on my second attempt, I cannot agree more. Believe me. I think I got it right this time, though.



WouldaShoulda said:


> However, the value of marrying well the first time can not be over stated!!


----------



## Oldsarge

WouldaShoulda said:


> However, the value of marrying well the first time can not be over stated!!


Indeed. Given a choice between brains and luck, when it comes to the ladies, go for luck every time. In a year or so I shall begin collecting rabbits' feet and four leaf clovers . . .


----------



## Duvel

Never too early to start, Oldsarge. I say get going on those feet and clovers now.


----------



## Roycru

Trad girlfriends sometime consume vast quantities of champagne and caviar. Fortunately, there are shops where one may get vast quantities of champagne and caviar.


----------



## Chuasam

Jane Birkin in her prime


----------



## WouldaShoulda




----------



## universitystripe

^ I never considered it, but Hathaway is rather Trad. 

As for types, I have always had a thing for intellectual brunettes. I can't help it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Howard said:


> I forgot her name, what is it again?


I didn't ask.

She was just the only girl on Hannah's Follies recently with clothes on.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ All these images of the girl next door types. Maybe it's "Trad" to have a girlfriend that looks like that but who's to say that some "Trad" fellows don't prefer a girl who's a little slutty looking?!

Still, I'd like to believe that some of these "Trad" girls in tartan pleated skirts have thigh highs and garters underneath,....

My two centavos.


----------



## universitystripe

127.72 MHz said:


> ^^ All these images of the girl next door types. Maybe it's "Trad" to have a girlfriend that looks like that but who's to say that some "Trad" fellows don't prefer a girl who's a little slutty looking?!
> 
> Still, I'd like to believe that some of these "Trad" girls in tartan pleated skirts have thigh highs and garters underneath,....
> 
> My two centavos.


Same girl, different getup.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ 54 pages of replies and this is the first girl with the come hither look,.....

Bravo.


----------



## Duvel

Meh. That's more of a the-photographer-told-me-to-show-my-cleavage-and-turn-my-face-this-way look.


----------



## universitystripe

She's an actress. I posted that photo to show she can do flirty just as well as she can do preppy. Take her either way you like.

Here she is in the role that won her an Oscar for Les Mis, just to prove she's not just another Hollywood it-girl.


----------



## Trad-ish




----------



## Howard

universitystripe said:


> ^ I never considered it, but Hathaway is rather Trad.
> 
> As for types, I have always had a thing for intellectual brunettes. I can't help it.


Anne Hathaway, thanks.


----------



## Howard

> All these images of the girl next door types. Maybe it's "Trad" to have a girlfriend that looks like that but who's to say that some "Trad" fellows don't prefer a girl who's a little slutty looking?!


I love slutty girls.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Anne Hathaway does not appear to have had "aftermarket" work done on her; in her own description, she's got a boy's hips; she loves clothes (!); she seems genuinely cheerful and pleasant (see her appearances on Jimmy Fallon's show, in which she always looks lovely, and never dumbs herself down in the current American manner, as though she didn't know how to behave when she suddenly found herself out in public). Not a bad choice. She's not a spectacular "actressy" actress, but she looks wonderful on-screen. I recommend _Love and Other Drugs _(in which she's certainly grown-up, and sexual, but not slutty). _Becoming Jane Austen_ is piffle, but my wife loves Jane Austen, and Hathaway and James McAvoy are very appealing.

Here she is in, uh, Western trad:


----------



## Bernie Zack

"Western Trad!" Now there are two words taken together that could ignite a debate!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Bernie Zack said:


> "Western Trad!" Now there are two words taken together that could ignite a debate!


Does it matter that I was joking?


----------



## godan

Bernie Zack said:


> "Western Trad!" Now there are two words taken together that could ignite a debate!


A quick search here turned up five pages of threads, each with something on Western Trad. The girl, however, is wearing what we in the West know is Rodeo Trad.


----------



## Oldsarge

Bernie Zack said:


> "Western Trad!" Now there are two words taken together that could ignite a debate!


No, a reclassification. As Godan says, what she has on is Rodeo Trad. There are also, at least, West Coast Surfer Dude Trad, Rocky Mountain Trad, Southwest Trad and PNW Pendleton Trad. All of them Western traditions mostly unknown in the Ivy League. But that's okay. Most of us out here ignore the Ivy anyway. :devil:


----------



## wh1

Cowboy culture is even more complex and regional than "Trad". I grew up in the ranch culture of the great basin in Eastern Oregon. Heavily influenced by the vaqueros/Californios. Texas cowboys I rodeo'd with in the day had no idea why we wore broad brimmed flat crowned hats and fedoras. Lots of silver on our spurs and reatas. We were flashier with Silk wild rag scarves, tall boots, silver mounted spurs with jingle bobs, and big rowels. They tied their ropes hard and fast, we used longer ropes and dallied. We wore ******, they wore chaps. Great days.


----------



## Oldsarge

And let's not even get into the difference between single and double girth saddles!


----------



## Tilton

127.72 MHz said:


> ^^ All these images of the girl next door types. Maybe it's "Trad" to have a girlfriend that looks like that but who's to say that some "Trad" fellows don't prefer a girl who's a little slutty looking?!


I concur. My girlfriend, while not typically slutty looking, dresses very far from the trad aesthetic - mostly "fashinoable" (Rag and Bone, Derek Lam, etc.) - and I like that a good bit.


----------



## godan

wh1 said:


> Cowboy culture is even more complex and regional than "Trad". I grew up in the ranch culture of the great basin in Eastern Oregon. Heavily influenced by the vaqueros/Californios. Texas cowboys I rodeo'd with in the day had no idea why we wore broad brimmed flat crowned hats and fedoras. Lots of silver on our spurs and reatas. We were flashier with Silk wild rag scarves, tall boots, silver mounted spurs with jingle bobs, and big rowels. They tied their ropes hard and fast, we used longer ropes and dallied. We wore ******, they wore chaps. Great days.


If your ranch was on or near the route of the 1845 Meek Cutoff, please PM me. My ancestors were Oregon pioneers who made that journey and didn''t quite die there - as so many others did. I have books, photos, maps and early accounts that you may want to know about. Thanks


----------



## Fading Fast

Tilton said:


> I concur. My girlfriend, *while not typically slutty looking*, dresses very far from the trad aesthetic - mostly "fashinoable" (Rag and Bone, Derek Lam, etc.) - and I like that a good bit.


LOL - there was nothing else you could have said - no way to take the "not" out of that sentence and expect to live if your girlfriend ever reads this.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Fading Fast said:


> LOL - there was nothing else you could have said - no way to take the "not" out of that sentence and expect to live if your girlfriend ever reads this.


Does the emphasis fall on _not_ or _not typically_ ?


----------



## Fading Fast

SlideGuitarist said:


> Does the emphasis fall on _not_ or _not typically_ ?


So the question is if "typically" is modifying "slutty" as it a "typically slutty thing to do" or is it modifying "looking" as in "she doesn't typically look slutty, but sometimes she does." If the latter - as you noticed - then he is in trouble; hence, if I was Tilton and my girlfriend saw this, I'd argue the "typically" was modifying "slutty" and she never (hence the "not") looks that way.


----------



## Oldsarge

And he'd better prepared to say it really fast!


----------



## Tilton

I'm going to do two things here: 1. let each reader decide how to interpret that sentence for himself and 2. inform the readers of said sentence that the aforementioned girlfriend witnessed the typing of the sentence in question, understood "typically" to be modifying "looking," and said "Do you think your internet friends will think I'm really stylish, or just really JAPpy? And for the record, every girl I know who's really into horses has daddy issues." [editor's note: she went to a well-known all-girls boarding school in NE and horses were at least somewhat common, or something like that]

She teaches Pilates and Barre for fun eight times a week. She looks great in everything she puts on (and no, she's not reading this post).

If you don't know, JAP = Jewish-American Princess. A stereotype, no doubt, but a stereotype she often openly identifies with, mostly with regard to clothing.


----------



## Trad-ish

Uh, oh. I need claricification here. I know what a JAP is but I have no idea how they dress.


----------



## Tilton

Expensively. 

With a hefty dose of black. Though, that could be the Manhattan upbringing.


----------



## FLMike

This is getting so far afield of what I find attractive in a girl that I'm tuning out for now. Hasta......


----------



## gamma68

^ I feel the same about every other page in this thread.


----------



## Duvel

Well, after 50-plus pages, we've probably run out of images of what a trad girlfriend looks like. It's kind of a strange idea anyway.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Tilton said:


> Expensively.
> 
> With a hefty dose of black. Though, that could be the Manhattan upbringing.


You can take the girl out of Manhattan but...










...you can't take Manhattan out of the girl!!


----------



## Tilton

FLCracka said:


> This is getting so far afield of what I find attractive in a girl that I'm tuning out for now. Hasta......


Really? The only thing you find attractive in a woman is that her clothes are trad/preppy and she's not exposing too much skin? No chance, man.


----------



## SammyH

deleted by moi


----------



## Howard

Tilton said:


> Really? The only thing you find attractive in a woman is that her clothes are trad/preppy and she's not exposing too much skin? No chance, man.


nothing wrong with a girl exposing some skin.


----------



## FLMike

Tilton said:


> Really? The only thing you find attractive in a woman is that her clothes are trad/preppy and she's not exposing too much skin? No chance, man.


Never said that, and not so. Not even close. Definitely not a fan of the "JAP" aesthetic, though. Or a lot of black. Or Manhattan upbringings (no offense to New Yorkers, I just prefer a down to earth Southern girl). Not opposed to some sexyness, though.


----------



## L-feld

Tilton said:


> Expensively.
> 
> With a hefty dose of black. Though, that could be the Manhattan upbringing.


There are different levels of Jappy, though. NY/NJ Jappy is a whole different ballgame than DMV Jappy. At least in Baltimore, Jappy always had a huge dose of Ralph Lauren, and a smaller dose of hippie, but with flashier jewelry. My wife, who is about 50% on the Jappy scale, does things like stealing my OCBD's and Flannel shirts, belting them and wearing them as shirt dresses, but pairs them with blingy jewelry and cowboy boots. She also wears a black Barbour, which seems to be a fairly popular jacket around these parts and summarizes things nicely.

When I think super JAP, I think black leggings or sweat pants, black north face jacket, with a Gucci or LV logo print purse and some form of Cartier or Van Cleef jewelry.


----------



## Fading Fast

So the term "JAP" as an acronym for "Jewish American Princess" is not a negative or derogatory term? I am not very familiar with it; I've heard it before, but always seemed to me that it was used negatively to described a spoiled girl / woman who got their way all the time. But it seems from this thread, that it also just describes a style?


----------



## Oldsport

I'm also scratching my head over this one Fading Fast. I'm normally opposed to the overboard PC stance these days, but, really? JAP? Hmmmmm.....


----------



## SammyH

It's like a lot of labels like that, it depends upon context I think. I'm going to delete my post just in case it offends anyone.


----------



## L-feld

Fading Fast said:


> So the term "JAP" as an acronym for "Jewish American Princess" is not a negative or derogatory term? I am not very familiar with it; I've heard it before, but always seemed to me that it was used negatively to described a spoiled girl / woman who got their way all the time. But it seems from this thread, that it also just describes a style?


It is mildly derogatory, and generally is not used self-referentially. When it is used self-referentially, there is usually some irony, as when my wife describes herself as 50% JAP. It is different than other epithets because it is a derogatory term for a particular subset of the community, rather than _all_ Jews, and is closely linked to particular manners of dress and behavior.

I would compare it to the contemporary usages of "guido" and "*******." Both have historical meanings that are not captured by today's usage and do not convey the level of vitriol they once did. However, they are generally still mildly derogatory terms mostly used by the larger community to identity a particular subset of the community that is closely linked to a particular manner of dress and behavior.

Sammy H is correct that context matters. Tilton's use was fairly benign in my estimation. Normally I would say that, since I'm the most left-leaning person on the forum, if I'm not offended, chances are nobody is, but in this particular case, it tends to be the conservative Jews for whom this is a touchy subject.


----------



## Fading Fast

L-feld said:


> It is mildly derogatory, and generally is not used self-referentially. When it is used self-referentially, there is usually some irony, as when my wife describes herself as 50% JAP. It is different than other epithets because it is a derogatory term for a particular subset of the community, rather than _all_ Jews, and is closely linked to particular manners of dress and behavior.
> 
> I would compare it to the contemporary usages of "guido" and "*******." Both have historical meanings that are not captured by today's usage and do not convey the level of vitriol they once did. However, they are generally still mildly derogatory terms mostly used by the larger community to identity a particular subset of the community that is closely linked to a particular manner of dress and behavior.
> 
> Sammy H is correct that context matters. Tilton's use was fairly benign in my estimation. Normally I would say that, since I'm the most left-leaning person on the forum, if I'm not offended, chances are nobody is, but in this particular case, it tends to be the conservative Jews for whom this is a touchy subject.


The two examples you used helps to put it in a category - thank you. Despite identifying yourself as left-leaning, you don't have a very leftist quote in your tag line, unless it isn't meant to be sarcastic.


----------



## L-feld

Fading Fast said:


> The two examples you used helps to put it in a category - thank you. Despite identifying yourself as left-leaning, you don't have a very leftist quote in your tag line, unless you it isn't meant to be sarcastic.


I would consider Devo lyrics to be beyond the binary of irony and sincerity. You know, like patchwork tweed.


----------



## Fading Fast

L-feld said:


> I would consider Devo lyrics to be beyond the binary of irony and sincerity. You know, like patchwork tweed.


well said


----------



## Tilton

L-feld said:


> There are different levels of Jappy, though. NY/NJ Jappy is a whole different ballgame than DMV Jappy. At least in Baltimore, Jappy always had a huge dose of Ralph Lauren, and a smaller dose of hippie, but with flashier jewelry. My wife, who is about 50% on the Jappy scale, does things like stealing my OCBD's and Flannel shirts, belting them and wearing them as shirt dresses, but pairs them with blingy jewelry and cowboy boots. She also wears a black Barbour, which seems to be a fairly popular jacket around these parts and summarizes things nicely.
> 
> When I think super JAP, I think black leggings or sweat pants, black north face jacket, with a Gucci or LV logo print purse and some form of Cartier or Van Cleef jewelry.


Sounds right. Black Barbour is a thing on this one, too. I don't know if it's a thing, but her Barbour is enormous - it is probably a men's 42 and she's a size 2.

I think the sweatpants and north face with Chanel bag is more of a high school/college thing, though. My girlfriend isn't into jewelry or handbags, though, so her jappiness manifests itself through similarly-exclusive clothing. Definitely a healthy dose of hippie in there, too, really hippie college, bummed around abroad for a couple of years doing hippie/arty stuff, and what not. FWIW, grew up in NYC and LA, half Lebonese, half Russian, 100% Jewish.

And, yes, JAP was at one time offensive, but I don't think my usage was offensive. An even closer approximation, I think, would be WASP.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Speaking of JAPy trad girlfriends...

Suzanne Pleshette


----------



## Odradek

Fading Fast said:


> The two examples you used helps to put it in a category - thank you. Despite identifying yourself as left-leaning, you don't have a very leftist quote in your tag line, unless it isn't meant to be sarcastic.


_To allow the unknown to occur and to occur requires clarity
For where there is clarity, there is no choice
And where there is choice, there is misery​_


----------



## gamma68

WouldaShoulda said:


> Speaking of JAPy trad girlfriends...
> 
> Suzanne Pleshette


YEOW! I like her much better with this hairstyle than the one she had during the 1970s "Bob Newhart Show."


----------



## David J. Cooper

Triathlete said:


> I'm also scratching my head over this one Fading Fast. I'm normally opposed to the overboard PC stance these days, but, really? JAP? Hmmmmm.....


WWDID? What would Don Imus do? The words on their own are harmless enough but together I wouldn't but some members would.


----------



## Doctor Damage

:surprisedPhoto removed to be put up in Andy's bedroom) :great:


----------



## Il Signor Crispone

Perhaps it is easier to start with what one _doesn't_ look like.

Here are some exceptional examples:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...nky-black-white-red-carpet-Grammy-Awards.html

Quite possibly the worst-dressed group of people ever assembled. God only knows how much it cost to look that cheap and repulsive.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> :surprisedPhoto removed to be put up in Andy's bedroom) :great:


Andy's old enough to be her grandad!

Anyways, here she is again, cropped.


----------



## gamma68




----------



## smmrfld

Il Signor Crispone said:


> Perhaps it is easier to start with what one _doesn't_ look like.
> 
> Here are some exceptional examples:
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...nky-black-white-red-carpet-Grammy-Awards.html
> 
> Quite possibly the worst-dressed group of people ever assembled. God only knows how much it cost to look that cheap and repulsive.


Um, no. I don't think so at all.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Il Signor Crispone said:


> Perhaps it is easier to start with what one doesn't look like.
> 
> Here are some exceptional examples:
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...my-Awards.html
> 
> Quite possibly the worst-dressed group of people ever assembled. God only knows how much it cost to look that cheap and repulsive.





smmrfld said:


> Um, no. I don't think so at all.


You'd think so if you think the sight of a woman's ankle indicates (1) she's a whore (2) she's "asking for it" and (3) she's going straight to hell.


----------



## Odradek

gamma68 said:


>


I'd say not very trad at all, in the context of this thread.
English, 1960's working class woman, on a date with a man with a Midget.
Possibly a bit of a Northern Soul vibe going on.


----------



## Odradek

Charlotte Casiraghi​


----------



## gamma68

Odradek said:


> I'd say not very trad at all, in the context of this thread.
> English, 1960's working class woman, on a date with a man with a Midget.
> Possibly a bit of a Northern Soul vibe going on.


Beats quite a few of the pics I've seen in this thread. Nice legs are also very Trad.


----------



## Odradek

gamma68 said:


> Beats quite a few of the pics I've seen in this thread. Nice legs are also very Trad.


Well, you are certainly correct on both points.


----------



## Orsini

Odradek said:


> I'd say not very trad at all, in the context of this thread.
> English, 1960's working class woman, on a date with a man with a Midget.
> Possibly a bit of a Northern Soul vibe going on.


Gee-wiz. And we all thought she was a nice attractive girl...


----------



## Odradek

Orsini said:


> Gee-wiz. And we all thought she was a nice attractive girl...


Nobody said wasn't.
Nothing wrong with Northern Soul, although her hat is a bit OTT.


----------



## Roycru

Probably not quite Trad, but today is Valentine's Day.........


----------



## Howard

Roycru said:


> Probably not quite Trad, but today is Valentine's Day.........


Wow, you lucky guy!


----------



## Duvel

Some guys have all the luck, especially the best-dressed guys.


----------



## FiscalDean

Roycru said:


> Probably not quite Trad, but today is Valentine's Day.........


Roycru, I want to shop where you shop. Very nice.


----------



## SG_67

^ That really should be the final word for this thread! 

Hard to come up with anything else that's better.


----------



## Trad-ish

SG_67 said:


> ^ That really should be the final word for this thread!
> 
> Hard to come up with anything else that's better.


This.

roycru - you win the Internet!


----------



## gamma68




----------



## wh1

Roycru said:


> Probably not quite Trad, but today is Valentine's Day.........


Epic photo, you are now officially my hero!


----------



## Duvel

He was my hero long before this glamour shot. The leggy models are nice to look at, but Roycru is more than that, and his true followers understand.


----------



## bd79cc

Roycru said:


> Probably not quite Trad, but today is Valentine's Day.........


To me, the defining characteristic of Trad clothing is that it allows and doesn't get in the way of one's full expression. Here we find a definitive, undeniable form of that full expression. Thank you, Roycru, for answering the question we've all been trying to answer for the past 57 pages!


----------



## Duvel

Whose full expression? Theirs, or his?


----------



## SG_67

Duvel said:


> Whose full expression? Theirs, or his?


His full expression of course. Why do you think his legs are crossed?


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


>


Flats, bike, nature, a simple sweater and shorts - a lot of trad ingredients for sure.


----------



## bd79cc

SG_67 said:


> His full expression of course. Why do you think his legs are crossed?


:lol:


----------



## rl1856

Roycru said:


> Probably not quite Trad, but today is Valentine's Day.........


Sir,

2 questions:

1) Why are you looking at the camera ?
2) Why does it appear that you are frowning ?

While not Trad, definately in the spirit of the day !

Best !


----------



## my19

The young Katharine Hepburn. Wow.


----------



## Duvel

Answer to both: Remarkable composure under pressure. (That's not a frown. It's an inscrutable demeanor.)



rl1856 said:


> Sir,
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> 1) Why are you looking at the camera ?
> 2) Why does it appear that you are frowning ?
> 
> While not Trad, definately in the spirit of the day !
> 
> Best !


----------



## Fading Fast

my19 said:


> The young Katharine Hepburn. Wow.


You might want to check out the movie "Pat and Mike" where Hepburn plays a female golfer and Spencer Tracy her manager - A lot of Trad clothing and a lot of KH in Trad athletic clothes. And a fun movie. TCM shows it quite often.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Duvel said:


> Answer to both: Remarkable composure under pressure. (That's not a frown. It's an inscrutable demeanor.)


I sensed some Woody Allen like anxiety going on!!

The bowing musculature on the hind side of a woman's thigh has to be the most overlooked sensual part of her body.

It's so rare a well developed one comes along, that I sometimes forget about it myself!! :happy:


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> You might want to check out the movie "Pat and Mike" where Hepburn plays a female golfer and Spencer Tracy her manager - A lot of Trad clothing and a lot of KH in Trad athletic clothes. And a fun movie. TCM shows it quite often.


From said movie:


----------



## Fading Fast

And if memory serves, Tracy pronounces "choice" with a heavy NYC accent, so it comes out as "churse."


----------



## my19

And written by Ruth Gordon and Garson Kanin. I've seen the movie several times, but I didn't realize they'd written it.


----------



## Duvel

It was directed by George Cukor, who also directed The Philadelphia Story. According to MGM records the film earned $2,050,000 in the US and Canada and $646,000 elsewhere, resulting in a profit of $74,000. Hmm...


----------



## BillyB

gamma68 said:


> From said movie:


I remember watching an old B&W movie with a young Kate Hepburn in it about 20 years ago. Yikes. I remember thinking, "WOW! She was stunning when she was young." Quite a paradigm shift from seeing her in "The African Queen".


----------



## Fading Fast

BillyB said:


> I remember watching an old B&W movie with a young Kate Hepburn in it about 20 years ago. Yikes. I remember thinking, "WOW! She was stunning when she was young." Quite a paradigm shift from seeing her in "The African Queen".


While the youthful beauty had faded, she had an incredible bone structure and posture that gave her a striking presence into her seventies.


----------



## Duvel

Why is Tracy's gaze off in the distance? Wouldn't it be more naturally a little closer to the matter, um, in hand?


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Why is Tracy's gaze off in the distance? Wouldn't it be more naturally a little closer to the matter, um, in hand?


Maybe that would have been too lecherous for the times or they wanted to give her a heavily quality.


----------



## Duvel

Yep. It is fairly suggestive as it is, and I imagine it especially was in its time.

This is probably straying way off base, but what the heck: Ever notice how much older the male actors in some of the old movies look than their female co-star romantic counterparts? Tracy often seemed like an old man compared to Hepburn. Cary Grant played opposite blondes who looked half his age.


----------



## Howard

SG_67 said:


> His full expression of course. Why do you think his legs are crossed?


Is he trying to avoid a bad situation?


----------



## Duvel

He probably just can't stand up at the moment.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Yep. It is fairly suggestive as it is, and I imagine it especially was in its time.
> 
> This is probably straying way off base, but what the heck: Ever notice how much older the male actors in some of the old movies look than their female co-star romantic counterparts? Tracy often seemed like an old man compared to Hepburn. Cary Grant played opposite blondes who looked half his age.


It was not unusual in that era for the man to be older as men were suppose to "take care" of the woman. My Dad was born in '24 and my mom in '32 and that was not out of the norm. There are many, many examples of this not being the case, but it was one of the cultural memes in play at the time, so an older star with a younger woman wasn't crazy.

That said, I know I read somewhere that Alfred Hitchcock, who hired Carry Grant to play his leading man when Grant was deep in his 50s, said that (paraphrasing from memory), "Cary Grant has no age." I believe in "North by Northwest," Cary Grant's "mother" was only 8 or 9 years older than him and Eva Marie Saint was 20ish years younger. Grant was a unique.


----------



## Duvel

Well, that's very true, about Grant. He did always appear ageless. Even when he was greying, he looked ageless.



Fading Fast said:


> It was not unusual in that era for the man to be older as men were suppose to "take care" of the woman. My Dad was born in '24 and my mom in '32 and that was not out of the norm. There are many, many examples of this not being the case, but it was one of the cultural memes in play at the time, so an older star with a younger woman wasn't crazy.
> 
> That said, I know I read somewhere that Alfred Hitchcock, who hired Carry Grant to play his leading man when Grant was deep in his 50s, said that (paraphrasing from memory), "Cary Grant has no age." I believe in "North by Northwest," Cary Grant's "mother" was only 8 or 9 years older than him and Eva Marie Saint was 20ish years younger. Grant was a unique.


----------



## my19

Grant was something like 30 years older than Dyan Cannon when they married. Certainly there are reports out there that he wasn't always the nicest guy around, some from Cannon, I think. But the man had style.


----------



## FiscalDean

[QUOTE=Fading Fast My Dad was born in '24 and my mom in '32 and that was not out of the norm. 

My father was 25 years older than my mother, he was born in 1893 and she was born in 1918. I'm currently only a year older than he was when I was born. I can't imagine having a baby around at that age.


----------



## Duvel

I am actually almost 15 years older than my wife. I'm not bragging or anything, or complaining. We don't know where our hearts will lead us.


----------



## Fading Fast

FiscalDean said:


> Fading Fast My Dad was born in '24 and my mom in '32 and that was not out of the norm.
> My father was 25 years older than my mother said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even at 40, my Dad was clearly of another generation than my friend's dads who where about 15 years younger. He was - possibly because of his age - not a hands on dad at all - he never went to any of my things at school or even knew what grade I was in. Day-do-day management was definitely left to my mom. But it all worked.
Click to expand...


----------



## Howard

Duvel said:


> He probably just can't stand up at the moment.


HA! I Love it.


----------



## Howard

Duvel said:


> I am actually almost 15 years older than my wife. I'm not bragging or anything, or complaining. We don't know where our hearts will lead us.


My Father is 4 years older than My Mother.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Fading Fast said:


> FiscalDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even at 40, my Dad was clearly of another generation than my friend's dads who where about 15 years younger. He was - possibly because of his age - not a hands on dad at all - he never went to any of my things at school or even knew what grade I was in. Day-do-day management was definitely left to my mom. But it all worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, both my grandfathers were born in the 1890s, both served in the First World War and both had my mom and dad respectively in their mid 40s in 1937, Dad in Montreal and mom in Napier New Zealand. My paternal granddad died in his mid 60s in 1955 and my maternal granddad in his early 80s around 1977. Both granddad's were a good decade older than my grandmothers.
Click to expand...


----------



## jimw

Uncle Bill - have you ever searched for you grandfather's enlistment papers at the Archives Canada site? Both of my grandfathers served in WW1, and I thought it very cool when I came across this searchable database - https://www.bac-lac.gc.ca/eng/disco...rst-world-war-1914-1918-cef/Pages/search.aspx - it will find their original scanned induction form.

I have an older stretch of family as well - my grandfathers were born in the 1880-90s, my dad was born in 1931, and my third child was born when I was 43. There's definitely a difference in the role men play with their children - my Dad always seemed baffled that I didn't adopt a 'seen and not heard' approach, much as he did. I'm far more hands on, which can get messy if you're trying to keep your trad finery looking sharp!

Anyway, this is all off-topic, but I think it got that way a few postings before I put in my two cents.

Stay warm,

Jim

Interesting, both my grandfathers were born in the 1890s, both served in the First World War and both had my mom and dad respectively in their mid 40s in 1937, Dad in Montreal and mom in Napier New Zealand. My paternal granddad died in his mid 60s in 1955 and my maternal granddad in his early 80s around 1977. Both granddad's were a good decade older than my grandmothers.[/QUOTE]


----------



## corey

Inject a Mississippi accent into Margot Robbie, and I would have few complaints. My wife might beg to differ, however...


----------



## NJDapper

I dig the southern accent.... )


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Fading Fast said:


> FiscalDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even at 40, my Dad was clearly of another generation than my friend's dads who where about 15 years younger. He was - possibly because of his age - not a hands on dad at all - he never went to any of my things at school or even knew what grade I was in. Day-do-day management was definitely left to my mom. But it all worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Its okay to be an older dad -- I hope. I was 38 when my son was born. I'm 42 now and I can keep up with a 4 year old -- most of the time.
Click to expand...


----------



## gamma68

Margot Robbie can speak Swahili, for all I care. Wouldn't hold me back.

Two Trad GF types here:


----------



## Oldsarge

Tights and riding boots . . . be still my heart!


----------



## Howard

gamma68 said:


> Margot Robbie can speak Swahili, for all I care. Wouldn't hold me back.
> 
> Two Trad GF types here:


I like the first one that's wearing a scarf.


----------



## Dhaller

Wow. More than 1400 replies in this post. It's an interesting data set.

The big takeaway from the question of "what makes a Trad girlfriend?" - she's white!

:cofee:

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

That's because the Ivy is still WASP despite all pious claims to the contrary. But change occurs through time . . . eventually.:biggrin:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Dhaller said:


> Wow. More than 1400 replies in this post. It's an interesting data set.
> 
> The big takeaway from the question of "what makes a Trad girlfriend?" - she's white!
> 
> :cofee:
> 
> DH


I thought the one charachteristic shared by most was young as in younger than many of us.


----------



## Oldsarge

As young enough to be our granddaughters!:tongue2:


----------



## FiscalDean

gamma68 said:


> Margot Robbie can speak Swahili, for all I care. Wouldn't hold me back.
> 
> Two Trad GF types here:


Nice find, gamma


----------



## gatorman71

My wife, Rollins College, '73.


----------



## Howard

gatorman71 said:


> My wife, Rollins College, '73.


Where's the picture?


----------



## Duvel

Second from left.


----------



## Pentheos

This thread never ceases to creep me out.


----------



## Duvel

And still... you keep coming back.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Where's the picture?


:laughing:


----------



## Duvel

If I may create a slight pause in our flood of images and make an observation: These trad girls or anything like them are such a rarity that I find myself doubting they even exist. I work on a liberal arts campus and I frequently spend time on a nearby Big Ten campus. Nobody of the female gender, young, old, or in between, dresses anything like what we see in these photos. The women I see are either fashion-forward or corporate dress, or clad in pajamas or sweats. Where are these women? You would think that they would be found on campuses, if nowhere else. Then again, I don't think there's anyone for hundreds of miles around who dresses in the trad clothing I dress in.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> If I may create a slight pause in our flood of images and make an observation: These trad girls or anything like them are such a rarity that I find myself doubting they even exist. I work on a liberal arts campus and I frequently spend time on a nearby Big Ten campus. Nobody of the female gender, young, old, or in between, dresses anything like what we see in these photos. The women I see are either fashion-forward or corporate dress, or clad in pajamas or sweats. Where are these women? You would think that they would be found on campuses, if nowhere else. Then again, I don't think there's anyone for hundreds of miles around who dresses in the trad clothing I dress in.


While they are a very small percentage of the entire female population in NYC, because there are so many people here, I regularly see Trad attired women (especially on the Upper East Side - a more Trad neighborhood). Everything - literally everything - exists somewhere in this city.


----------



## Duvel

New York City. Yes, I imagine so. What gets me, though, is that I remember from my time in college, the 1970s, when the "trad girl" could be found on the Midwestern campus. While she was mainly a sorority girl, you also found her out in the general population. There were all types--hippies, punks, disco queens. But you also saw the trad. What you did not see--honest--were kids going to class in pajamas and flip flops. Why do their professors even allow it?


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> New York City. Yes, I imagine so. What gets me, though, is that I remember from my time in college, the 1970s, when the "trad girl" could be found on the Midwestern campus. While she was mainly a sorority girl, you also found her out in the general population. There were all types--hippies, punks, disco queens. But you also saw the trad. What you did not see--honest--were kids going to class in pajamas and flip flops. Why do their professors even allow it?


In NYC, hippies, disco queens and punk can all still be seen in small redoubts of their subcultures - it's kind of time-travel crazy. Trad dress is much more common than those cultural curios. And we do see the PJs and flip flops crowd as well.

Can professors have any say over attire in their classes even if they wanted to?


----------



## Dhaller

Duvel said:


> If I may create a slight pause in our flood of images and make an observation: These trad girls or anything like them are such a rarity that I find myself doubting they even exist. I work on a liberal arts campus and I frequently spend time on a nearby Big Ten campus. Nobody of the female gender, young, old, or in between, dresses anything like what we see in these photos. The women I see are either fashion-forward or corporate dress, or clad in pajamas or sweats. Where are these women? You would think that they would be found on campuses, if nowhere else. Then again, I don't think there's anyone for hundreds of miles around who dresses in the trad clothing I dress in.


The last place I expect to see traditionally dressed folks is on a college campus, whether it's "Trad", a sari, a chador, or whatever. I think it's a matter of the fact that at some point in the past 20 years or so, college students shifted from being "students" to being "customers", and as a result there's simply less a culture of respect in general.

Perhaps it's a factor of rapidly rising college tuitions - I mean, students *are* increasingly customers.

As for the way women *used* to dress, they were simply dressing currently for the time; that has come and gone (really, "Trad" is now a "look", and a very intentional one, at that). The shetland sweater and chinos you remember were simply the "comfortable" clothes of that time!

DH


----------



## Duvel

Good points.


----------



## Fading Fast

Dhaller said:


> The last place I expect to see traditionally dressed folks is on a college campus, whether it's "Trad", a sari, a chador, or whatever. I think it's a matter of the fact that at some point in the past 20 years or so, college students shifted from being "students" to being "customers", and as a result there's simply less a culture of respect in general.
> 
> Perhaps it's a factor of rapidly rising college tuitions - I mean, students *are* increasingly customers.
> 
> As for the way women *used* to dress, they were simply dressing currently for the time; that has come and gone (really, "Trad" is now a "look", and a very intentional one, at that). The shetland sweater and chinos you remember were simply the "comfortable" clothes of that time!
> 
> DH


Smart observation about the shift from student to customer. I went to college in the early '80s and, while I paid for it myself and had a bit of a "customer" mentality, that view manifested itself in my desire to learn and get as much educate and knowledge as I could out of the University. But away from that mercantile view, I also felt that I was joining an impressive community of learned people with a history, tradition and values that I wanted to respect and be part of.

But today, from what I can tell as an observer only, the combination of tuition inflation and our culture's general cynical view (little respect for any tradition or institutional history) has - as you pointed out - undone any desire of most of our young people to fit in / observe the traditions of the colleges and universities they attend. Maybe I'd feel that way, too, if I was going into six-figure debt for the privilege to be there.


----------



## Duvel

You point to something, FF, that I notice in my time on campuses. There is little respect or even understanding of an institution's history and tradition, even less for the idea of fitting into the bigger "collegiate" tradition. Students are here to get in and get out as fast as they can, with the aim of going "out there" to make money and (or?) change the world. Everything is sped up, and there's no settling into the experience of education, the inherent value of learning. I think that translates, in some way, to dressing that's cheap and disposable, that itself has little if any tie to tradition.


----------



## Fading Fast

That is sad, Duvel, as I struggled through college financially, but greatly appreciated the experience. It's probably an Interchange conversation, but, yes, I agree that the loss of that sense of tradition and desire to appreciate the experience of higher education is part of the larger cultural shift that came out of the '60s. 

It's all about me - my desire (as you said and I agree) to make money or change the world - whether from the Left or Right, it's about me, not the larger traditions, culture or history.


----------



## FLMike

I don't know what the hell you guys are talking about. I thought college was all about partying, football, and getting laid. Then and now.


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> :laughing:


the page was blank.


----------



## Howard

Fraser Tartan said:


> Howard will always be "Firing Range" Howard to me thanks to his earlier contribution to this thread. :icon_hailthee: :biggrin:


Thanks, always glad to help!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

She looks a lot better in the dress. 

The hair and expression help also.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Duvel said:


> If I may create a slight pause in our flood of images and make an observation: These trad girls or anything like them are such a rarity that I find myself doubting they even exist. I work on a liberal arts campus and I frequently spend time on a nearby Big Ten campus. Nobody of the female gender, young, old, or in between, dresses anything like what we see in these photos. The women I see are either fashion-forward or corporate dress, or clad in pajamas or sweats. Where are these women? You would think that they would be found on campuses, if nowhere else. Then again, I don't think there's anyone for hundreds of miles around who dresses in the trad clothing I dress in.


Southern Universities. Ole Miss, Vanderbilt, Millsaps College, Auburn, etc. Those I have seen at Ole Miss might tend to lean towards Preppy more than Trad, but most of the time that distinction is slim especially in women's clothing.

I think the Dog is even wearing a Blue Blazer!



And here is an OCBD (and pearls!).



Here this girlfriend and her boyfriend are both wearing OCBD


----------



## Duvel

Be still, my heart.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Nobleprofessor said:


> Southern Universities. Ole Miss, Vanderbilt, Millsaps College, Auburn, etc. Those I have seen at Ole Miss might tend to lean towards Preppy more than Trad, but most of the time that distinction is slim especially in women's clothing.
> 
> I think the Dog is even wearing a Blue Blazer!


How cute!!

Same overbite.


----------



## gamma68

WouldaShoulda said:


> How cute!!
> 
> Same overbite.


...and hair color. :lol:


----------



## Doctor Damage

nice white OCBD


----------



## Duvel

What's wrong with her upper lip?


----------



## Doctor Damage

Duvel said:


> What's wrong with her upper lip?


I'm not seeing anything wrong. I guess you have higher standards than me!


----------



## Doctor Damage

How about a trad boyfriend? We're not bigots here, are we?


----------



## Doctor Damage

https://postimg.org/image/n0su5vacr/https://postimg.org/image/okodur3kp/


----------



## FLMike

Yes, please.


----------



## Winny94

Doctor Damage said:


> How about a trad boyfriend? We're not bigots here, are we?


I believe that is what the "What you are wearing today" thread is.


----------



## Duvel

It looks deformed. Most likely collagen.



Duvel said:


> What's wrong with her upper lip?


----------



## Duvel

Ha ha!!!



Winny94 said:


> I believe that is what the "What you are wearing today" thread is.


----------



## gamma68

Doctor Damage said:


> How about a trad boyfriend? We're not bigots here, are we?


I would suggest starting a new thread if you want to pursue this route.


----------



## Howard

A zoom lens can certainly add to a pictures impact and this picture is right up in my face.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Winny94 said:


> I believe that is what the "What you are wearing today" thread is.


It would be, if any of us were attractive enough to be models. Plus the second dude is wearing jeans with an extremely low rise, for which he'd be chided mercilessly.

This is really turning into the What Are Your Daughter's Friends Wearing Today thread.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

gamma68 said:


> I would suggest starting a new thread if you want to pursue this route.


I would suggest that we archive this thread as a "classic," and end up with 0 threads devoted to cheesecake.


----------



## smmrfld

SlideGuitarist said:


> I would suggest that we archive this thread as a "classic," and end up with 0 threads devoted to cheesecake.


Why would anyone want that? There's great stuff in this thread.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

FLCracka said:


> Yes, please.


Those are perfect.


----------



## stevedrambus

Whatever tradliness I have does not make me more attractive to would-be models or fast women of any sort. Sadly or not, my idea of a trad woman is probably my own age, wears sensible shoes, and is off getting groceries in a 20-year-old Volvo wagon.


----------



## nbj08

The irony here is hilarious.


----------



## Tilton

stevedrambus said:


> Whatever tradliness I have does not make me more attractive to would-be models or fast women of any sort. Sadly or not, my idea of a trad woman is probably my own age, wears sensible shoes, and is off getting groceries in a 20-year-old Volvo wagon.


I think that's everyone's real definition, but that's why there's a thread full of stereotype-breakers


----------



## SlideGuitarist

stevedrambus said:


> Whatever tradliness I have does not make me more attractive to would-be models or fast women of any sort...


I don't have that problem. Maybe you're not doing it right? :tongue2:


----------



## SG_67

nbj08 said:


> The irony here is hilarious.


Finally someone else who gets it!


----------



## mankson

nbj08 said:


> The irony here is hilarious.





SG_67 said:


> Finally someone else who gets it! 


Too subtle for me - could someone explain?


----------



## yoshi

mankson said:


> Too subtle for me - could someone explain?


The women recently posted by Doctor Damage are pornographic actresses.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

yoshi said:


> The women recently posted by Doctor Damage are pornographic actresses.


Debbie Does Duke??


----------



## Duvel

Not that there's anything wrong with that.



yoshi said:


> The women recently posted by Doctor Damage are *pornographic actresses.*


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Betty Bangs Brown??


----------



## gamma68

I'd suggest shying away from posting photos issued by a website you wouldn't want your Grandma to see over your shoulder.


----------



## Duvel

You don't know my Grandma! Wink, wink, nudge, nudge.



gamma68 said:


> I'd suggest shying away from posting photos issued by a website you wouldn't want your Grandma to see over your shoulder.


----------



## Tim_McD

Oldest profession.....seems traditional.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cindy C******** Cornell??


----------



## Howard

yoshi said:


> The women recently posted by Doctor Damage are pornographic actresses.


OMG, they do porn?


----------



## Howard

WouldaShoulda said:


> Debbie Does Duke??


Dallas.


----------



## Howard

WouldaShoulda said:


> Betty Bangs Brown??


Betty Boobers.


----------



## Howard

Tim_McD said:


> Oldest profession.....seems traditional.


porn is not the oldest profession.


----------



## Tim_McD

Howard said:


> porn is not the oldest profession.


Well, perhaps after flint knapping and politicians....same thing presented as art


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Duvel said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with that.


HA! That made me laugh out loud! Not LOL like so many people write when all they really did was chuckle. That made me LAUGH OUT LOUD! Thank you!


----------



## phyrpowr

SG_67 said:


> Finally someone else who gets it! 


I did, immediately, but wanted to see if somebody would check them and explode:devil:

*DEFINITELY* NSFW (or Granny....although at my age, I know some grannies who were at outdoor rock festivals with me back in '69 or '70 and....sorry, OT there)

BTW, the cute blonde above is called Scarlet Red, if anyone is interested


----------



## SG_67

phyrpowr said:


> I did, immediately, but wanted to see if somebody would check them and explode:devil:
> 
> *DEFINITELY* NSFW (or Granny....although at my age, I know some grannies who were at outdoor rock festivals with me back in '69 or '70 and....sorry, OT there)
> 
> BTW, the cute blonde above is called Scarlet Red, if anyone is interested


I mean why not? This thread long ago devolved into borderline fetish porn so why not?


----------



## Duvel

It's all good, as they say. At least Greg's diary is more interesting than mine. A lot more, in fact.



SG_67 said:


> I mean why not? This thread long ago devolved into borderline fetish porn so why not?


----------



## nbj08

WouldaShoulda said:


> Debbie Does Duke??


Unfortunately (fortunately?), I haven't had the pleasure of seeing Ms. Knox around campus. Yet.


----------



## nbj08

phyrpowr said:


> BTW, the cute blonde above is called Scarlet Red, if anyone is interested


Also, the gentlelady above isn't Scarlet Red. Her stage name is Mia Malkova.


----------



## phyrpowr

nbj08 said:


> Also, the gentlelady above isn't Scarlet Red. Her stage name is Mia Malkova.


Mea Culpa, correct, sir, got her confused with post #1477, very similar.

Okay, pornstars or not, these girls look e_xtremely _trad, in dress and appearance. And "look like" is what this thread is all about. With a few exceptions, we don't know diddley about the other young ladies pictured either.


----------



## smmrfld

nbj08 said:


> Also, the gentlelady above isn't Scarlet Red. Her stage name is Mia Malkova.


Simply outstanding. In a number of ways.


----------



## gamma68

I dunno fellas. I don't think it's appropriate to post photos with web URLs for a porn website. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## FLMike

gamma68 said:


> I dunno fellas. I don't think it's appropriate to post photos with web URLs for a porn website. Just my 2 cents.


Yeah, if I had to guess, I'd say this thread's days are numbered. This may finally kill it. I could be wrong though.....it's been remarkably resilient.


----------



## Shaver




----------



## FLMike

Nice, appropriate entry, Shaver. I like.


----------



## Fading Fast

If we want to keep the thread alive - I think we need to tilt toward posts like 1529 and not 1531. Just my two cents as I like the thread overall.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> If we want to keep the thread alive - I think we need to tilt toward posts like 1529 and not 1531. Just my two cents as I like the thread overall.


Agree 100%


----------



## brantley11

I'll echo the two above. 

When I think of trad I think of respect and modesty both male and female. As a mostly male forum, I think we should respect women and promote modesty from women. Think of the members struggling with pornography, who spend their idle internet time on this forum instead of a porn site. Wouldn't it be great to help them flee from that temptation by keeping this clean and showing that beauty is not tied to the amount of skin shown.

Sorry if it is preachy, but I feel strongly about respect and modesty--which are both strong attributes of TRAD.


----------



## Duvel

Yes.

Miss 1529 is lovely, by the way.



Fading Fast said:


> If we want to keep the thread alive - I think we need to tilt toward posts like 1529 and not 1531. Just my two cents as I like the thread overall.


----------



## SG_67

brantley11 said:


> Sorry if it is preachy, but I feel strongly about respect and modesty--which are both strong attributes of TRAD.


I'm certainly in interloper on the Trad forum, I'll admit. And I won't disagree or argument with you on the other points you've made.

However, isn't the whole business of "what does the Trad girlfriend look like" somewhat disrespectful? What's so respectful and modest about posting pictures of women wearing tennis skirts and then having men rate them on some scale of tradness?

I've seen pics posted here and members talking about how a woman looks "farm fresh" as well as other adjectives. Like I said, this is probably one of the oddest threads I've seen and there is an element of fetish porn to it.


----------



## corey

SG_67 said:


> What's so respectful and modest about posting pictures of women wearing tennis skirts and then having men rate them on some scale of tradness?
> 
> I've seen pics posted here and members talking about how a woman looks "farm fresh" as well as other adjectives. Like I said, this is probably one of the oddest threads I've seen and there is an element of fetish porn to it.


Well said.


----------



## nbj08

When I first started visiting this site, I must admit seeing merely the title of this thread caught me a bit off guard.

There are plenty of legitimate posts on this thread about the clothes trad women wear. But it seems much of what is posted is lust rather than analysis. 

I think this thread has a useful purpose in the AAAC community if we (mainly) stick to the latter. I've certainly found it useful when buying presents for my significant other.


----------



## Howard

gamma68 said:


> I dunno fellas. I don't think it's appropriate to post photos with web URLs for a porn website. Just my 2 cents.


that could cause a virus.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> that could cause a virus.


It sure could...in more ways than one, my man.


----------



## Oldsport

Not to mention young enough to be children and grandchildren of the majority of members of this forum. Hmmmm....


----------



## corey

Do you guys consider the Lily Pulitzer aesthetic "trad?"


----------



## Duvel

I wouldn't be caught dead in those hats.


----------



## SG_67

Duvel said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead in those hats.


Not to mention drinking out of a jelly jar.


----------



## Duvel

Yes, there's that. I also don't do well in strappy sandals.


----------



## Howard

corey said:


> Do you guys consider the Lily Pulitzer aesthetic "trad?"


Those hats look a bit too big to be trad.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

SG_67 said:


> I'm certainly in interloper on the Trad forum, I'll admit. And I won't disagree or argument with you on the other points you've made.
> 
> However, isn't the whole business of "what does the Trad girlfriend look like" somewhat disrespectful? What's so respectful and modest about posting pictures of women wearing tennis skirts and then having men rate them on some scale of tradness?
> 
> I've seen pics posted here and members talking about how a woman looks "farm fresh" as well as other adjectives. Like I said, this is probably one of the oddest threads I've seen and there is an element of fetish porn to it.


This thread is one of many active threads in this forum. It is not required reading or viewing. You don't have to view this thread to get to any others. I read the first few posts in the what music are you listening to thread and then I realized the discussion wasn't something I wanted to contribute to or even something I was particularly interested in. So, I have skipped it since the first time. Perhaps if this thread bothers you that might be the best course of action.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

brantley11 said:


> Sorry if it is preachy, but I feel strongly about respect and modesty--which are both strong attributes of TRAD.


I'm certainly not an expert on trad. But, I think its important to point out you might be extending the scope of "trad" a little too far.

Trad is in some circles really just short hand for Ivy League. I think the more enlightened would say that trad has its foundations in Ivy League style -- although Ivy League can be a little more restrictive than Trad. But, let's assume for the sake of this discussion that Trad roughly equates to Ivy League.

Ivy League, of course, refers to College and University (and specific ones at that).

Here is my point, *when have college students been concerned about modesty*?

I know where you are coming from on the issue of modesty. I am a graduate of one of the most conservative Christian Colleges in the Country. Evangel University -- the Liberal Arts College of the Assemblies of God. When I went to school, we couldn't wear shorts except in the dorm rooms or in the gym. No long hair on men, no tank tops on women, no spaghetti straps on women. No crop tops on women. No coed mingling on dorm floors. CHAPEL EVERY SINGLE DAY where attendance was taken and every graduate takes 16 hours of Biblical Studies classes. I also attended the University of Missouri -- or as it is well known, Mizzou the Zoo. I can say I had a great time at each school. But, whether it was Evangel or Mizzou, most college students were not concerned about modesty unless it was part of their upbringing and they had those views for religious reasons OR if the rules enforced modesty.

Trad is about a style. It is not, in my opinion, a moral code.


----------



## Suit of Nettles

SG_67 said:


> Like I said, this is probably one of the oddest threads I've seen and there is an element of fetish porn to it.


Issues of 'respect' aside, the above is faintly alarming. There's not a thing wrong with admiring a well-appointed woman on the basis of her clothes or anything else, within the strictures of gentlemanly conduct and good discretion, but bear in mind that it's just a hop, skip and a jump from here to, "Go up the stairs, Madeleine..."


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm sure there was a day when college students were concerned with modesty but probably only with how to overcome it. As any student of the Classics or of modern oratorios can tell you, the Carmina Burana was largely written by college students and that was clear back in the Middle Ages. Still, as a moderator I am by my position forced to suggest that perhaps the thread would be better served if questions of the young ladies' virtue were left out? Hmmm?


----------



## SG_67

Suit of Nettles said:


> Issues of 'respect' aside, the above is faintly alarming. There's not a thing wrong with admiring a well-appointed woman on the basis of her clothes or anything else, within the strictures of gentlemanly conduct and good discretion, but bear in mind that it's just a hop, skip and a jump from here to, "Go up the stairs, Madeleine..."


Nothing wrong at all except that's not what is going on.

Look, I'm not some feminist but let's admit something, this thread is littered with pictures of women with a lot of skin exposed, playing tennis with their skirt flying about and commentary on their looks such as "farm fresh" as though they are livestock.

I'm not being critical not am I taking offense, but let's not pretend that this thread is dedicated to some abstract notion of wholesomeness and propriety. There's certainly an element of luridness in some of the comments and responses. And some of the pictures are meant to provoke a certain physiological reaction from the male viewers.


----------



## Suit of Nettles

To be clear, what I meant was 'the above poster identifies something that is, at base, alarming'; hence the reference to the deliberate fetishisation of women that occurs, archetypically, in Hitchcock films, which (for dramatic purposes) goes way beyond decorum.

I also think it's fairly self-evident that one can no more deduce propriety or moral rectitude from a photograph than one can from clothes. While we may all hope for some sort of consonance between good clothing and good breeding, it isn't necessarily so.

But, just for the sake of argument (and leaving Doc Damage's porn pics out of the equation for a moment), what's wrong with exposed skin or salacious tennis? The problem of 'objectification' is when it remains as such, and I'd be willing to be most guys here don't actually think women are soulless pleasure-vessels. I'll happily admit my wife's much smarter than I am (because of her Royal Conservatory degree, she'll always be one ahead of me) and a better person all-round, but that doesn't stop me from admiring her figure or attire-- or anyone else's for that matter.


----------



## nbj08

Suit of Nettles said:


> I also think it's fairly self-evident that one can no more deduce propriety or moral rectitude from a photograph than one can from clothes.


Perhaps one may where a photograph displays a distinct lack of clothes.


----------



## SG_67

Suit of Nettles said:


> To be clear, what I meant was 'the above poster identifies something that is, at base, alarming'; hence the reference to the deliberate fetishisation of women that occurs, archetypically, in Hitchcock films, which (for dramatic purposes) goes way beyond decorum.
> 
> I also think it's fairly self-evident that one can no more deduce propriety or moral rectitude from a photograph than one can from clothes. While we may all hope for some sort of consonance between good clothing and good breeding, it isn't necessarily so.
> 
> But, just for the sake of argument (and leaving Doc Damage's porn pics out of the equation for a moment), what's wrong with exposed skin or salacious tennis? The problem of 'objectification' is when it remains as such, and I'd be willing to be most guys here don't actually think women are soulless pleasure-vessels. I'll happily admit my wife's much smarter than I am (because of her Royal Conservatory degree, she'll always be one ahead of me) and a better person all-round, but that doesn't stop me from admiring her figure or attire-- or anyone else's for that matter.


There's another thread on here related to trad men. I don't see a single picture of a trad man sitting on a crate of apples with pouty lips, holding his school books in front of his crotch with his legs crossed with a come hither look in his eyes or a shot of his ass clad in short shorts as he's pushing a bicycle up a slope.

This is a thread designed to elicit a particular response and arouse particular feelings. That's fine, but let's knock off the pretense about it being respectful. Personally, that's what I loved about Roycru's pic. It cut straight to the chase and laid it out; this thread is about hot chicks.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

SG_67 said:


> this thread is about hot chicks.


you are right. Let's get back that.


----------



## SG_67

Nobleprofessor said:


> you are right. Let's get back that.


:beer:


----------



## Woofa

Suit of Nettles said:


> To be clear, what I meant was 'the above poster identifies something that is, at base, alarming'; hence the reference to the deliberate fetishisation of women that occurs, archetypically, in Hitchcock films, which (for dramatic purposes) goes way beyond decorum.
> 
> I also think it's fairly self-evident that one can no more deduce propriety or moral rectitude from a photograph than one can from clothes. While we may all hope for some sort of consonance between good clothing and good breeding, it isn't necessarily so.
> 
> But, just for the sake of argument (and leaving Doc Damage's porn pics out of the equation for a moment), what's wrong with exposed skin or salacious tennis? The problem of 'objectification' is when it remains as such, and I'd be willing to be most guys here don't actually think women are soulless pleasure-vessels. I'll happily admit my wife's much smarter than I am (because of her Royal Conservatory degree, she'll always be one ahead of me) and a better person all-round, but that doesn't stop me from admiring her figure or attire-- or anyone else's for that matter.


Suit,

Welcome to the forums.
I hope you will not take offense at what I am about to say but if you are going to continue posting in such a scholarly and intelligent manner, I am going to need to keep my dictionary and my thesaurus at my desk when reading your posts. I am the result of an American Public School education and got no further than the nineteenth grade. I dont think anyone has ever used the term "salacious tennis," in the history of the English language before. 
Next thing you know, you will be making arguments on these forums based on logic and experience. Who can guess how such will be taken here?
I shudder to think about the conversation at your dinner table if your wife is the smart one.


----------



## Duvel

Can we get back to posting photos, please?


----------



## Howard

Nobleprofessor said:


> you are right. Let's get back that.


I agree, let's go back to posting hot chicks.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I agree, let's go back to posting hot chicks.


Howard, I hope you, and others I'm sure, are mistaken as to the intended focus of this thread. If not, your and the desire of others to have pictures posted primarily to satisfy one's prurient interest(s) seems a very sad indictment of the character of a number of our membership. I hope, nay I'm sure we must be better than that!  Gentlemen, if we cannot regain a more mature focus, I will initiate action to close this thread.


----------



## Duvel

Can we get this back on track? Howard, behave yourself.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, I hope you, and others I'm sure, are mistaken as to the intended focus of this thread. If not, your and the desire of others to have pictures posted primarily to satisfy one's prurient interest(s) seems a very sad indictment of the character of a number of our membership. I hope, nay I'm sure we must be better than that!  Gentlemen, if we cannot regain a more mature focus, I will initiate action to close this thread.


Please note my post #1531 that has been echoed and enhanced by others. At its best, this thread has highlighted the style, verve and period brio of the Trad/Ivy-attire woman. There was an ethos to the Ivy '50s woman - much like the Ivy man of the '50s - that is not about prurience or lust - but about a classic sense of style and refined, subtle femininity with an athletic and outdoorsy vibe that this thread captures when it aspires to its best instincts.

I hope we can keep that effort and spirit going without going down the tired, trite road of overt sexuality and tasteless lust (there are plenty of Internet outlets for that, if that is your thing). The historical Ivy / Trad woman's style and vivaciousness - and its modern incarnation - is something that we don't capture elsewhere on this site and it would be a shame to lose its small redoubt in this thread.

I will now step off the soapbox - as I hate preaching like the next guy - I just wanted to make a pitch to keep the better parts of this thread alive.


----------



## gamma68

^ what he said. X10


----------



## Duvel

So... I rewatched the original Lolita the other day. Who do you think was more trad? Dolores or Lo? Neither?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

How about First Ladies? Its hard to imagine them as salacious or appealing to prurient interests (at least in any public photos).

Pat Nixon (I don't know if her style is really trad, but it is certainly demure and conservative, plus President Nixon appears to be wearing a 3/2)



Here's Pat Nixon and Nancy Reagan



And Here's Laura Bush looking very nice:



This next picture does not have a trad girlfriend/ spouse in it. But, I found it interesting anyway.

I found a picture of William F. Buckley that would probably be considered rare. It looks like he is NOT wearing an OCDB.


----------



## Duvel

I don't about how trad she is, but Laura is the most fetching of the bunch. George W. is kind of cute, too.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Duvel said:


> I don't about how trad she is, but Laura is the most fetching of the bunch. George W. is kind of cute, too.


I like Laura, too. But, Nancy was very attractive when she was young.


----------



## gamma68

If we're going to bring up First Ladies, mention must be made of Jacqueline Kennedy:


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, yes, she did Trad ridiculously well.


----------



## Duvel

Yes. Just as JFK was probably our last truly stylish and trad president, Jacqueline was probably the last first lady who was classic--and classy--in her style.



Fading Fast said:


> Gamma, yes, she did Trad ridiculously well.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Gamma, yes, she did Trad ridiculously well.


Agreed. She represents the high standard this thread should follow:


----------



## Dhaller

Duvel said:


> Yes. Just as JFK was probably our last truly stylish and trad president, Jacqueline was probably the last first lady who was classic--and classy--in her style.


Well, she was very current and fashionable *at the time* - it's only in retrospect that she seems "classic"!

(I don't follow current styles enough to speculate who the "current Jackie O" is... that needs a thread of its own, probably.)

DH


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Agreed. She represents the *high standard this thread should follow:
> *


Excellent point - bolded above.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, I hope you, and others I'm sure, are mistaken as to the intended focus of this thread. If not, your and the desire of others to have pictures posted primarily to satisfy one's prurient interest(s) seems a very sad indictment of the character of a number of our membership. I hope, nay I'm sure we must be better than that!  Gentlemen, if we cannot regain a more mature focus, I will initiate action to close this thread.


Sorry I was being immature.


----------



## Howard

Duvel said:


> Can we get this back on track? Howard, behave yourself.


Sorry Duvel I was over-reacting.


----------



## colorvision

Some lovely trad images from NPR:

https://www.npr.org/blogs/ed/2015/0...eges-doomed-what-sweet-briars-demise-tells-us


----------



## watchnerd

It would be nice to some trad photos of women of color (just because I like variety).


----------



## Fading Fast

From this weekend's WSJ. She's a trad girlfriend. Yes, I could talk about the jeans (which are fantastic), but she's trad to me because she's washing a car in bare feet, working side-by-side with her putative boyfriend and is not being all girly-girly - that's a Trad girlfriend. (Sorry watchnerd - but it was in black and white)


----------



## gamma68

^ This photo exemplifies the right spirit for this thread.


----------



## Oldsarge

Hear, hear!


----------



## Trad-ish

Up next, the ladies of "Dobie Gillis" duke it out with Elinor Donahue of "Father Knows Best."


----------



## smmrfld

Trad-ish said:


> Up next, the ladies of "Dobie Gillis" duke it out with Elinor Donahue of "Father Knows Best."


So true. I miss Mia Malkova already.


----------



## shinebox

*Definitely not trad*



smmrfld said:


> So true. I miss Mia Malkova already.


The images on Mia's Twitter feed are definitely not trad so don't bother checking it it out. :eek2:


----------



## FJW

shinebox said:


> The images on Mia's Twitter feed are definitely not trad so don't bother checking it it out. :eek2:


What, you're telling me I shouldn't do something? Well then, I must check them out!


----------



## gamma68




----------



## WouldaShoulda

watchnerd said:


> It would be nice to some trad photos of women of color (just because I like variety).


Is someone preventing you??


----------



## Duvel

I want that sweater.



gamma68 said:


>


----------



## FLMike

That is a seriously trad tennis racket. The Wilson Stan Smith.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel, you cracked me up - and I had the same thought: awesome "vintage" sweater. 

This tennis picture and the car wash picture emphasize, IMHO, one core characteristic of a Trad girlfriend: an athletic / non-girly girl attitude - wash a car, play tennis, go for hike, get your clothes dirty - who cares 'cause it's fun. I personally will take a girl who wants to wash a car with me over a girl who looks pin-perfect put together all the time - it's a great part of the Trad girlfriend ethos.


----------



## corey

What does a trad girlfriend look like *IN 2015*?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

corey said:


> What does a trad girlfriend look like *IN 2015*?


That is an excellent question. All these old pictures are nice, but what about now?


----------



## gamma68

You're all free to post whatever contemporary photos you'd like.


----------



## Bama87

I dunno, but I think she has this in her wardrobe rotation:


----------



## mjo_1

corey said:


> What does a trad girlfriend look like *IN 2015*?


Basically like this:










This is one of many bloggers from south of the Mason-Dixon my wife follows. I'd say they're mostly congregated in the southeast.

EDIT: That green blazer is......interesting.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

mjo_1 said:


> Basically like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of many bloggers from south of the Mason-Dixon my wife follows. I'd say they're mostly congregated in the southeast.
> 
> EDIT: That green blazer is......interesting.


Good work! How about this one?



My 14 year old step-daughter (I am DEFINITELY not saying she is a trad "girlfriend") was dressed very trad the other day. She is a high school freshman/. About a year ago she was into hipster clothing. I hated it. But, without me saying anything about her clothing, she has started moving towards trad. I was very surprised the other day. She was headed to a debate tournament and she came upstairs in a blue OCBD, khaki slacks, and a blue blazer. Of course, it was cut a little differently than what we would wear, but I was really shocked. This is a girl who usually wears Nike athletic wear from head to toe. Perhaps the ivy league trad look is becoming fashionable for teens now.


----------



## Duvel

Photos, please!

Just kidding... .



Nobleprofessor said:


> *My 14 year old step-daughter* (I am DEFINITELY not saying she is a trad "girlfriend") was dressed very trad the other day. She is a high school freshman/. About a year ago she was into hipster clothing. I hated it. But, without me saying anything about her clothing, she has started moving towards trad. I was very surprised the other day. She was headed to a debate tournament and she came upstairs in a blue OCBD, khaki slacks, and a blue blazer. Of course, it was cut a little differently than what we would wear, but I was really shocked. This is a girl who usually wears Nike athletic wear from head to toe. Perhaps the ivy league trad look is becoming fashionable for teens now.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Nobleprofessor said:


> She was headed to a debate tournament....


Excellent!!

The pink hair crowd usually avoids this endeavor!!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

WouldaShoulda said:


> Excellent!!
> 
> The pink hair crowd usually avoids this endeavor!!


Very true. She is only 14 and thus is the youngest in her class. She skipped a grade. I was concerned that she would either get into the hipster crowd or the jocks. She is very petite, but is actually a good athlete. She tried track, swimming, and debate and thankfully debate won out! She is also in several clubs that are business oriented. She had her future all mapped out (all her decision). University of Texas for undergrad, then UT Law, then practice corporate law or maybe patent law, or perhaps even be a trial lawyer! (gasp!) But, just a few days ago, she wondered what it would be like to be a surgeon! She can't stand the sight of blood, so I would guess her original plan of law school will win out.


----------



## Duvel

You're killing me here.



Nobleprofessor said:


> Very true. She is only 14 and thus is the youngest in her class. She skipped a grade. I was concerned that she would either get into the hipster crowd or the jocks. *She is very petite, but is actually a good athlete.* She tried track, swimming, and debate and thankfully debate won out! She is also in several clubs that are business oriented. She had her future all mapped out (all her decision). University of Texas for undergrad, then UT Law, then practice corporate law or maybe patent law, or perhaps even be a trial lawyer! (gasp!) But, just a few days ago, she wondered what it would be like to be a surgeon! She can't stand the sight of blood, so I would guess her original plan of law school will win out.


----------



## gamma68

mjo_1 said:


>


Appears too high-maintenance to be "Trad."


----------



## Tim_McD

gamma68 said:


> Appears too high-maintenance to be "Trad."


High Maintenance?!?

Trad, Trendy, Mod, Hipster, Hippie, Fashionista or Tomboy - they are all high maintenance. I will guarantee that the ladies in those old Life magazine pictures that gents wax nostalgic over took over an hour to primp to the point where they looked "natural".

Being from the Northeast, I do appreciate the exotic appeal of Southern belles. I worked down south for a while and once commented to how all the men and women in the "business casual" office were so well put together - from Sr Mgmt down to the support staff. The CIO was a hot ticket and she drawled, "we are from The South, we put on makeup to take out the trash".

Coming back to an office where the majority of folks are dressed to clean out their garage or think that layering black over black over black is "business casual", made me appreciate those folks that took the time to perform maintenance.


----------



## L-feld

Tim_McD said:


> High Maintenance?!?
> 
> Trad, Trendy, Mod, Hipster, Hippie, Fashionista or Tomboy - they are all high maintenance. I will guarantee that the ladies in those old Life magazine pictures that gents wax nostalgic over took over an hour to primp to the point where they looked "natural".
> 
> Being from the Northeast, I do appreciate the exotic appeal of Southern belles. I worked down south for a while and once commented to how all the men and women in the "business casual" office were so well put together - from Sr Mgmt down to the support staff. The CIO was a hot ticket and she drawled, "we are from The South, we put on makeup to take out the trash".
> 
> Coming back to an office where the majority of folks are dressed to clean out their garage or think that layering black over black over black is "business casual", made me appreciate those folks that took the time to perform maintenance.


+1000


----------



## ChrisRS

gamma68 said:


> Appears too high-maintenance to be "Trad."


As my daughter would tell me, not high maintenance, but high quality.
And I believe that is a trad characteristic.


----------



## L-feld




----------



## gamma68

L-feld said:


>


Still too high-maintenance to be "Trad."


----------



## mjo_1

^ The maintenance level is the least of the concerns with that one. 

If you aim too low on the maintenance scale you could be approaching Honey Boo Boo territory. Better too much than not enough.


----------



## Fading Fast

Tim_McD said:


> High Maintenance?!?
> 
> Trad, Trendy, Mod, Hipster, Hippie, Fashionista or Tomboy - they are all high maintenance. I will guarantee that the ladies in those old Life magazine pictures that gents wax nostalgic over took over an hour to primp to the point where they looked "natural".
> 
> Being from the Northeast, I do appreciate the exotic appeal of Southern belles. I worked down south for a while and once commented to how all the men and women in the "business casual" office were so well put together - from Sr Mgmt down to the support staff. The CIO was a hot ticket and she drawled, "we are from The South, we put on makeup to take out the trash".
> 
> Coming back to an office where the majority of folks are dressed to clean out their garage or think that layering black over black over black is "business casual", made me appreciate those folks that took the time to perform maintenance.


While there is much that I agree with here, there is a subset of Trad / Ivy woman - the old-line New England WASP - that, day to day, is not high maintenance. Can they do the "finished" look for a formal evening out - yes, but day to day, they throw on trad clothes, wear little or no makeup and their hair is usually in a pony tail, or quickly (not studied) blow-dried. I know this because my girlfriend and her mother are those women.


----------



## gamma68

^ FF has hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Duvel

I picked up my trad girlfriend at Brooks Brothers. I like her roll and 3.25-inch points.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> I picked up my trad girlfriend at Brooks Brothers. I like her roll and 3.25-inch points.


Duvel, good quip. But how is this for trad girlfriend "shopping:" I met my trad girlfriend, 18 years ago, working in the bond department of the oldest chartered bank in the country. And she didn't get there through family connection or anything like that - it was just a mid-career choice, but for me, it's like I found her in her natural environment.


----------



## Duvel

Well done!

In full disclosure, my trad girlfriend/bride is not truly trad, though I love her no less for it. If she had to fall into one of my oddly conceived fantastical categories, it would be 1960s Mod or even 1960s Flower Child. Or maybe more accurately, and even more oddly, 1990s Grunge-by-way-of-Sonic-Youth/Screaming Trees. She has a model's figure that reminds me of something from a J. Crew catalog, and she likes preppy clothing but also includes a streak of old-school flower power. I asked her once how she'd categorize us as a couple, style-wise and lifestyle-wise, and she told me that we're "huppies"--not really hippies but not really yuppies, something in between. "We're definitely not normal," she said. LOL!



Fading Fast said:


> Duvel, good quip. But how is this for trad girlfriend "shopping:" I met my trad girlfriend, 18 years ago, working in the bond department of the oldest chartered bank in the country. And she didn't get there through family connection or anything like that - it was just a mid-career choice, but for me, it's like I found her in her natural environment.


----------



## L-feld

Duvel said:


> Well done!
> 
> In full disclosure, my trad girlfriend/bride is not truly trad, though I love her no less for it. If she had to fall into one of my oddly conceived fantastical categories, it would be 1960s Mod or even 1960s Flower Child. Or maybe more accurately, and even more oddly, 1990s Grunge-by-way-of-Sonic-Youth/Screaming Trees. She has a model's figure that reminds me of something from a J. Crew catalog, and she likes preppy clothing but also includes a streak of old-school flower power. I asked her once how she'd categorize us as a couple, style-wise and lifestyle-wise, and she told me that we're "huppies"--not really hippies but not really yuppies, something in between. "We're definitely not normal," she said. LOL!


I can relate to this. When people ask me to describe myself, I just tell them that I am a "champagne socialist."


----------



## Howard

gamma68 said:


> Still too high-maintenance to be "Trad."


too frightening to be trad.


----------



## Howard

Goth Girls


----------



## nbj08

Fading Fast said:


> While there is much that I agree with here, there is a subset of Trad / Ivy woman - the old-line New England WASP - that, day to day, is not high maintenance. Can they do the "finished" look for a formal evening out - yes, but day to day, they throw on trad clothes, *wear little or no makeup* and their hair is usually in a pony tail, or quickly (not studied) blow-dried. I know this because my girlfriend and her mother are those women.


Very few women are willing and able to do this, in my experience.


----------



## Fading Fast

nbj08 said:


> Very few women are willing and able to do this, in my experience.


It is not for everyone, but for a that Trad / Ivy New England WASP, it is just what many of them do. My girlfriend and her Mom just wouldn't consider putting on makeup and spending a lot of time primping for a normal day - it just isn't in their mindset. Don't get me wrong, they do the basics - shower, clean clothes that match, hair brushed or in a pony tail and general grooming all addressed - they just don't do the make-up, primping, etc. And they don't sweat if they get a smudge on their shirt during the day - as my girlfriend says "you do your best in the morning, leave the house presentable and, then, what happens, happens."

After many years of dating women who took a ton of time getting ready in the morning and who were very focused on their appearance all day, I find this a very refreshing view - but that is just my personal preference and is absolutely not a criticism of women who prefer a more attentive approach.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I suspect being raised in a household that values the outdoors; sailing/hiking/canoeing or what have you, contributes.


----------



## Duvel

While I wouldn't call my wife "trad," she also eschews make-up and much primping. I think every woman looks better without makeup. Too much hairdo/make-up attention is unnatrual and untrad.


----------



## FLMike

This makes me recall a thread last year in which momsdoc noted that his wife takes 2 1/2 hours to dress for a normal dinner/night out, and 1 1/2 hours just to go to the grocery store. I remember thinking WOW. It's safe to say that my bride is somewhere between Ms. momsdoc and Ms. FF.


----------



## Duvel

My bride takes about 10 minutes. I take about an hour.


----------



## Shaver

2 1/2 hours? I'm reading that correctly, am I? That's two and one half hours? 150 minutes? Good Lord!


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> 2 1/2 hours? I'm reading that correctly, am I? That's two and one half hours? 150 minutes? Good Lord!


Post #61 of the following thread.....

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...essy-for-Broadway/page3&highlight=maintenance


----------



## phyrpowr

WouldaShoulda said:


> I suspect being raised in a household that values the outdoors; sailing/hiking/canoeing or what have you, contributes.


Sounds right. The women I've known who spent the most time making up didn't want to "spoil it"; ergo, inside and inactive.


----------



## watchnerd

Doctor Damage said:


> nice white OCBD


What's with all these images from an interracial porn site?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

watchnerd said:


> What's with all these images from an interracial porn site?


This thread used to tip over into fetishism every few months. Now it takes just a few days.


----------



## Duvel

If there isn't already, there probably should be a Forum rule against posting from porn sites. It would be nice to see this thread remain somewhat classy.


----------



## corey




----------



## corey




----------



## corey




----------



## ruvort

Duvel said:


> If there isn't already, there probably should be a Forum rule against posting from porn sites. It would be nice to see this thread remain somewhat classy.


To be fair, how does anyone know without actually going to the sites in question. Granted, some names are a bit obvious but others I'd never know unless I actually googled them. I'd say as long as the picture itself remains not porn and people blur out any obvious porn site names we should be okay.

Just my two cents anyways.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## smmrfld

SlideGuitarist said:


> This thread used to tip over into fetishism every few months. Now it takes just a few days.


Yet you keep visiting it.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

smmrfld said:


> Yet you keep visiting it.


Only to argue that it should be closed, because its premise contains the seeds of its destruction.


----------



## smmrfld

SlideGuitarist said:


> Only to argue that it should be closed, because its premise contains the seeds of its destruction.


Got it. Sorta like the "I only buy Playboy for the articles" claim of a previous generation. Fair enough.


----------



## watchnerd

SlideGuitarist said:


> Only to argue that it should be closed, because its premise contains the seeds of its destruction.


I thought this was a website about men's clothing. I didn't realize it was also a fetish site.


----------



## Duvel

Not that there's anything wrong with that.



watchnerd said:


> I thought this was a website about men's clothing. I didn't realize *it was also a fetish site.*


----------



## Howard

watchnerd said:


> What's with all these images from an interracial porn site?


How do you know that?


----------



## Howard

watchnerd said:


> I thought this was a website about men's clothing. I didn't realize it was also a fetish site.


Or it could be about fetish clothing?


----------



## watchnerd

Howard said:


> How do you know that?


Because the website name was in the pictures.


----------



## Shaver

watchnerd said:


> Because the website name was in the pictures.


Howard's question remains valid - how do you know that is the website name of a porn site?


----------



## watchnerd

Shaver said:


> Howard's question remains valid - how do you know that is the website name of a porn site?


It's real simple:

One sees an unfamiliar URL name in the picture. One Googles it. The site description is displayed in the search results.

Either you guys are really bad at using the internet, or you're being purposefully obtuse.


----------



## Shaver

_Or _(and this is just a thought, mind) we may simply have better things to do than google every URL we come across.......?


----------



## watchnerd

Shaver said:


> _Or _(and this is just a thought, mind) we may simply have better things to do than google every URL we come across.......?


So let me get this straight:

A member posts pictures from a porn site (or at least had the name embedded).

I ask, "What's with all these images from an interracial porn site?". [Note: at no time did I make any statement that he should, or should not, do so.].

And you want to discuss the fact that I Googled what the site was?


----------



## Shaver

watchnerd said:


> So let me get this straight:
> 
> A member posts pictures from a porn site (or at least had the name embedded).
> 
> I ask, "What's with all these images from an interracial porn site?". [Note: at no time did I make any statement that he should, or should not, do so.].
> 
> And you want to discuss the fact that I Googled what the site was?


There, there.

Don't get upset old boy, it's not that important really.


----------



## watchnerd

Shaver said:


> There, there.
> 
> Don't get upset old boy, it's not that important really.


Upset? I'm laughing.


----------



## ChrisRS

Shaver said:


> There, there.
> 
> Don't get upset old boy, it's not that important really.


Red herring chased and conceded. Now, back to the original programming:


----------



## KenCPollock

I started this thread and will still go with my original pick (Ali MacGraw), as they can be like Brenda, the ultimate Nouveau Riche spoiled brat.


----------



## Howard

Duvel said:


> If there isn't already, there probably should be a Forum rule against posting from porn sites. It would be nice to see this thread remain somewhat classy.


I agree,Duvel.


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> Howard's question remains valid - how do you know that is the website name of a porn site?


the name is usually in the image.


----------



## Duvel

I don't care, as long as we stay classy around here.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Gentlemen, be assured that this will be my last attempt to keep this thread on track. The incessant childish misbehavior and questionable postings do not reflect well on any of us. Perhaps the best way to eliminate such is to require posters to include an explanation as to what it is about the picture they have posted that makes the lady pictured reminiscent of a Trad girlfriend. Obvious violators will be infracted for trolling. 

Let's start with the picture Doc Damage has offered above...Doc, what is it about this young lady that qualifies as Trad? You have 24 hours to respond at which point, your post will be deleted.


----------



## Duvel

Well said, eagle2250. Perhaps this might help us maintain our focus?


----------



## watchnerd

Is there a 'trad movement' among women at all?


----------



## Duvel

I know. We're a sick bunch.



Fraser Tartan said:


> ^
> 
> "boy's shirt&#8230;"
> "Indian-head hockey stick&#8230;"
> "&#8230;Kleenex"
> 
> :eek2:
> 
> It never ends on this thread, does it?


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Well said, eagle2250. Perhaps this might help us maintain our focus?


In the '80s, I very much remember the preppy girls wearing plaid pleated skirts with the giant safety pin - what was that all about? Was that an Ivy element form the '50s or something the '80s created?


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Fading Fast said:


> In the '80s, I very much remember the preppy girls wearing plaid pleated skirts with the giant safety pin - what was that all about? Was that an Ivy element form the '50s or something the '80s created?


You mean a kilt? I think they go way back. Still worn as school uniforms at several schools, though I think most have done away with the pleats. Here is someone's pinterest (not mine) with a Brooks Bros model.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/306455949617816971/


----------



## rwaldron

mjo_1 said:


> Basically like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of many bloggers from south of the Mason-Dixon my wife follows. I'd say they're mostly congregated in the southeast.
> 
> EDIT: That green blazer is......interesting.


Which blog is that?


----------



## Fading Fast

Tom Buchanan said:


> You mean a kilt? I think they go way back. Still worn as school uniforms at several schools, though I think most have done away with the pleats. Here is someone's pinterest (not mine) with a Brooks Bros model.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/306455949617816971/


Kilt - duh - sometimes I wonder if I have one working brain cell. Thank you - yes, that is about as Trad as it gets.


----------



## Charles Dana

Tom Buchanan said:


> You mean a kilt? I think they go way back. Still worn as school uniforms at several schools, though I think most have done away with the pleats. Here is someone's pinterest (not mine) with a Brooks Bros model.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/306455949617816971/


Regarding the Pinterest link immediately above: that photo originally appeared in a Brooks Brothers catalogue a few years ago. I first saw it in a blog run by a woman, and her entire shtick was that she would make really snarky, acerbic comments about the models in the BB catalogues. More funny than downright mean--at least that was her intent. What stereotypical blue-bloods the models looked like--stuff like that. Anyway, she happened upon the photo linked above and was about to make some smart-alec remark consistent with the tone of her blog when she stopped short and said something like, "Oh crap--that actually looks good." And she could not bring herself to say anything derogatory about the photo. And I see why. Most women would do well to invest in a tartan skirt. Or kilt. Whatever. I know it when I see it.


----------



## Howard

Duvel said:


> I don't care, as long as we stay classy around here.


and that should be the main focus here.


----------



## corey

Personally, FWIW (if anything), I've never found anything here offensive or distasteful.


----------



## rwaldron

corey said:


> Personally, FWIW (if anything), I've never found anything here offensive or distasteful.


+1

...lacking seriousness? Sure. Distasteful? Mo - I hear much worse at lunch at the club every week.


----------



## gamma68




----------



## Tilton

Shaver said:


> 2 1/2 hours? I'm reading that correctly, am I? That's two and one half hours? 150 minutes? Good Lord!


Absolutely insane, if you ask me. What can you possibly do for that amount of time? Must be including some sort of indulgent 2-hour bath.

My companion pulls her hair back into a pony tail and occasionally takes a pass with eyeliner or lipstick and then says "you ready?" Note: she owns one tube of eyeliner and one tube of lipstick and absolutely no other makeup.


----------



## Doctor Damage

(click for larger)

https://postimg.org/image/hba59ft7x/


----------



## nbj08

Doctor Damage said:


> https://postimg.org/image/hba59ft7x/


Regrettably, it feels strange to see a RL OCBD with no logo...


----------



## Fading Fast

nbj08 said:


> Regrettably, it feels strange to see a RL OCBD with no logo...


She seems to have opted for a real horse versus a logo of one. 

Kidding aside, whether that is an RL ad or not, the reason so many of those ads leave me cold is the women in them always look overly made-up / overly staged and never like they are happy or having a good time.

Trying to stay true to the spirit of the thread, part of what - IMHO - makes a trad girlfriend is that she has a traditional enjoyment for life which includes not being overly fussy about her clothes or makeup. Yes, she has style and an inherent sense of how to "put herself together," but it is never overly studied, never pin perfect and she exudes a bit of a casual mien - not an intensity (unless playing a sport) and not a hyper-feminiity.


----------



## Duvel

Hmm. Don't get me wrong. I think Scarlett is beautiful. Stunning, in fact. But trad? What is trad in her presentation?


----------



## Oldsarge

No, no, no, no! The '60's in NY or Hollywood were not trad. Neither was London. Back to the plaid kilts and long socks.


----------



## Duvel

With all due respect, Doctor Damage seems to have a strange sense of what is the trad girlfriend.


----------



## watchnerd

I don't get what's trad about her...1980s denim jacket seems not trad.


----------



## Duvel

I know.



Duvel said:


> With all due respect, Doctor Damage seems to have a strange sense of what is the trad girlfriend.


----------



## Trad-ish

Chris O'Dowd's girl is a cutie but her outfit is definitely Mod and not Trad.

Maybe it was the Chanel bag.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Now we're talking! Hahaha good olé Sue Catwoman.



L-feld said:


>


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Agreed. Honestly, I have absolutely no interest in "trad" women, however, I have even less interest in pseudo porn or fetishism on this site(I have enough trouble juggling my obsessions of clothes and music ). There are SO many other sites to look at that sort of thing.



Duvel said:


> If there isn't already, there probably should be a Forum rule against posting from porn sites. It would be nice to see this thread remain somewhat classy.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Have any of you guys stopped to think that maybe your definition of "trad" is too narrow? That's two questions, by the way.


----------



## Duvel

And it's up to you to challenge us to think outside the box, as it were?


----------



## Howard

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Now we're talking! Hahaha good olé Sue Catwoman.


She looks ugly!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

More of a cultural icon during the punk days Howard. Although, calling someone "ugly" is a bit middle school don't you think? I mean beauty is VERY subjective and even if you don't find someone personally attractive, "ugly" is a nasty adjective to use. 
I think highly of many of the members on this forum. There are quite a few true gentlemen here and as such, I hold you fellas to a higher standard than I do, say, members on Style Forum. 
Ok, rant over



Howard said:


> She looks ugly!


----------



## Howard

YoungSoulRebel said:


> More of a cultural icon during the punk days Howard. Although, calling someone "ugly" is a bit middle school don't you think? I mean beauty is VERY subjective and even if you don't find someone personally attractive, "ugly" is a nasty adjective to use.
> I think highly of many of the members on this forum. There are quite a few true gentlemen here and as such, I hold you fellas to a higher standard than I do, say, members on Style Forum.
> Ok, rant over


Sorry that was a bit extreme, I wasn't crazy about the shaved head look on some women.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Fair enough



Howard said:


> Sorry that was a bit extreme, I wasn't crazy about the shaved head look on some women.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Sorry that was a bit extreme, I wasn't crazy about the shaved head look on some women.


Don't sweat it Howard. There aren't many folks here that would find that look attractive. We would just use more mature adjectives than "ugly" to describe her......like maybe skanky, fugly, ratchet, etc. YSR is right, "ugly" really is a bit juvenile.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

For the record, I was not pulling Howard up for finding her unattractive. I just have strong feelings about using negative adjectives to describe another humans physical qualities. The hair, make up, clothing etc obviously are fair game but something just not sit well with me when a negative comment is used to describe something that one cannot change. It's adolescent in the worst way and we are better than that. 
I'm sure that there are plenty of sites where "Bros" can use words like: "skankly" "fugly" and "ratchet" to describe the looks of women. I find these completely unacceptable and can not fathom their use by gentlemen. Maybe a visit to the manners and etiquette section is in order? As the great M.C.A. once said, "The Disrespect To Women Has Got To Be Through, To All The Mothers And Sisters And the Wives And Friends,I Want To Offer My Love And Respect To The End"



FLCracka said:


> Don't sweat it Howard. There aren't many folks here that would find that look attractive. We would just use more mature adjectives than "ugly" to describe her......like maybe skanky, fugly, ratchet, etc. YSR is right, "ugly" really is a bit juvenile.


----------



## gamma68




----------



## gamma68




----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> Don't sweat it Howard. There aren't many folks here that would find that look attractive. We would just use more mature adjectives than "ugly" to describe her......like maybe skanky, fugly, ratchet, etc. YSR is right, "ugly" really is a bit juvenile.


They always looked scary in my eyes.


----------



## ruvort

gamma68 said:


>


This right here sums up a "trad girlfriend" perfectly.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

ruvort said:


> This right here sums up a "trad girlfriend" perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


Yup - agreed. The other picture looks a bit affected for my taste (I was with her until the booties or whatever those crazy things are).

But both are great examples of what this thread can be at its best. Nothing wrong with modern pictures as well, but they should echo the trad period and be in good taste.


----------



## FLMike

My first, and possibly last, contribution to this thread:


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Yup - agreed. The other picture looks a bit affected for my taste (I was with her until the booties or whatever those crazy things are).


Those are called "pixie shoes." Hey, at least they're plaid.


----------



## Oldsport

@FLCracker - and folks, that should end the thread. Nice!


----------



## FLMike

^I'm a big fan. As luck would have it, I caught a little bit of Walk the Line while I was flipping channels last night.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> They always looked scary in my eyes.


Mine too, Howard. Mine too.


----------



## rwaldron

gamma68 said:


>


I'm almost certain that this one has been posted before (and if it hasn't I apologize for not sharing it myself). Even if it has, there are no complaints from me. Please continue to share this one as much as possible. 

Also, I have a board on pinterest that has some pics that might fit this thread. Y'all can please feel free to check it out: https://www.pinterest.com/RLeeWaldron/things-that-catch-my-eye-and-make-me-smile/


----------



## FJW




----------



## universitystripe

The girl on the bicycle is simple and elegant. I don't know why more women don't wear loafers sockless. Even in the prep explosion of the past several years, I can only recall seeing it done once or twice.


----------



## rwaldron

universitystripe said:


> The girl on the bicycle is simple and elegant. I don't know why more women don't wear loafers sockless. Even in the prep explosion of the past several years, I can only recall seeing it done once or twice.


I try to convince my wife all the time, but she thinks they look too manly.


----------



## Fading Fast

universitystripe said:


> The girl on the bicycle is simple and elegant. I don't know why more women don't wear loafers sockless. Even in the prep explosion of the past several years, I can only recall seeing it done once or twice.


My girlfriend does, occasionally, but she is 5'11" so doesn't care if she wears heels or not, but she says most women want the height of heels today. Also, many women like that heels improves the shape of their calves (or they think they do).

But this in a way gets to the heart of the trad-girlfriend aesthetic and philosophy. The trad girlfriend will wear clothes that are classic and comfortable even if not the absolutely most flattering by today's general standard.

It's a balance: it is not an anti-attractive / anti-feminine thing (some women do that as a statement and that is fine for them, but this isn't that), but a desire to strike a balance between comfort, function, classic look and attractiveness that gives reasonable weight to all.

Hence, many of the clothes of the trad women are practical and classic, fit comfortably, are not overtly sexy, are appropriate to the activity (no overdressing for a walk in the woods) and have some amount of aesthetic thought (a piece of jewelry to two, not much more - some color coordination but not a perfect and over-thought match - which is why the first woman in the black and white photos on this page is, IMHO, trying too hard with her boots to feel inherently trad).


----------



## meanoldmanning

Duvel said:


> Well said, eagle2250. Perhaps this might help us maintain our focus?


Haha! The preppy handbook. That came out when I was in high school. I remember soooo many people used it as a literal manual rather than understanding it was satire.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

rwaldron said:


> I try to convince my wife all the time, but she thinks they look too manly.


That's interesting. Isn't there supposed to be something paradoxically appealing about a woman wearing her lover's shirts?


----------



## FLMike

SlideGuitarist said:


> That's interesting. Isn't there supposed to be something paradoxically appealing about a woman wearing her lover's shirts?


Um, well yes, in a certain context. Like when she picks up said shirt from the bedroom floor after, well, you know, and puts it on to (barely) cover herself up as she walks to the kitchen to keep you company as you fix breakfast. Yes, very appealing, indeed.


----------



## FLMike

meanoldmanning said:


> Haha! The preppy handbook. That came out when I was in high school. I remember soooo many people used it as a literal manual rather than understanding it was satire.


Wow, the person in this picture is a dead ringer for the person in your avatar!


----------



## meanoldmanning

FLCracka said:


> Wow, the person in this picture is a dead ringer for the person in your avatar!


Trust me if a) that hadn't been the typical south Florida beach bum teen haircut for 1980 and b) my hair would have done anything different when I was 14 I definitely would not have been sporting that haircut. Catholic school kind of limited my options as well.


----------



## gamma68




----------



## gamma68

rwaldron said:


> I'm almost certain that this one has been posted before (and if it hasn't I apologize for not sharing it myself). Even if it has, there are no complaints from me. Please continue to share this one as much as possible.


----------



## ruvort

gamma68 said:


>


She is missing a wooden racquet.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

ruvort said:


> She is missing a wooden racquet.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


Good one.


----------



## universitystripe

I asked my wife about the loafers, and she seemed in agreement with the previous poster's wife that they are too manly. She also said that ballet flats have replaced them in the modern woman's shoe collection.


----------



## Fading Fast

universitystripe said:


> I asked my wife about the loafers, and she seemed in agreement with the previous poster's wife that they are too manly. She also said that ballet flats have replaced them in the modern woman's shoe collection.


Or the ubiquitous Toms of which my girlfriend must have ten or twelve pairs (and she is absolutely not a shoe horse, they just are cheap, don't last, but for some reason women love them - she says they are very comfortable and look kinda like espadrilles).

Edit add: as to the "manly" thing - it is a fine line. Some women, in some looks can pull off a sexy androgyny - the woman wearing the OCBD is a cliche, but didn't start that way - whereas, another woman wearing the same thing would look dull and manly. In the picture we are discussing, it doesn't hurt that the woman has a very long, lean feminine leg.

One has to learn / know what works for oneself. Some women look very good playing to a very feminine look; others can be understated with androgynous elements and give off the right vibe.


----------



## Howard

gamma68 said:


>


She must love tennis I see in the picture.


----------



## buckguy32

I cannot find the post, however I am always amazed at certain questions. eg-what is trad coffee? trad girlfriend? The forum must be out of "how to be trad." It is almost like wearing a costume and putting on a façade of being brought up wealthy and graduating from prep schools. NOT poking fun at the OP on this string, but I have a question that I hope at the very least is humorous. What does a "trad circumcision" look like? I want to get one, but I wonder if it should be "cuffed?" It is going to be painful, but worth it. I don't think mine is tradly at all, and if I don't go through with it, I am going to get a tattoo of a Brooks #1 rep pattern on it. Thanks in advance all.


----------



## SG_67

^ perhaps you should consult a Trad Mohel.


----------



## Roycru

My friend wearing her white patent leather penny loafers. I'm wearing Bass white bucs........


----------



## Duvel

Do new members even read the forum guidelines, e.g., on civility, etc.?


----------



## Tiger

I think the last few posts made every trad woman in this thread blush and utter an "Oh dear!"

Maybe we should institute a new rule: If you're going to write something that you believe to be funny, please don't forget to add some humor to it!


----------



## Andy

Duvel said:


> Do new members even read the forum guidelines, e.g., on civility, etc.?


NOTICE:

*wh1*'s crude language removed from posts, and infraction given.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
...a mannequin(!)?...though the shirt is arguably Trad.


----------



## Howard

Are mannequins trad?


----------



## g3org3y

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> ...a mannequin(!)?...though the shirt is arguably Trad.


Looks cold in that shop!


----------



## gamma68

Found a couple more of my favorite Trad girl...


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Found a couple more of my favorite Trad girl...


There is a lot going on right with her in her very trad way. She's the one from the Life Magazine shots earlier in the thread - right? Is there a story on her - was she just a college kid or a professional model?


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> There is a lot going on right with her in her very trad way. She's the one from the Life Magazine shots earlier in the thread - right? Is there a story on her - was she just a college kid or a professional model?


Yes, same girl. I think she was just a college kid who caught the eye of the Life photographer. I'm pursuing an article about her.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Yes, same girl. I think she was just a college kid who caught the eye of the Life photographer. I'm pursuing an article about her.


Gamma, if you find it, please post as it will be fun to learn her backstory.


----------



## gamma68

I wonder what became of this young woman...







...from this film:


----------



## ouinon

I can't be certain this is the same girl, but those greenhouse pictures reminded me of someone in this story: 




A bunch of outdoorsy beauties!


----------



## gamma68

Ouinon, it's the same girl.


----------



## gamma68




----------



## Fading Fast

Re above. Most of the clothes are definitely Trad, but while the girls are all pretty, there is something about the professional posing and over-polished look that undermines the true Trad vibe for me. Part of that vibe is not trying too hard (or at least looking like you haven't tried to hard). 

At it's best, a Trad girl has a not-too-much-thought, I-just-threw-on-what-was-in-my-closet look and, other than run a brush through my hair, I didn't do much else. It's about a style where most of the clothes have stood the test of time, most go together and the thought is there but not arrant. The above clothes fit too well and too tight for true Trad - again, all just IMHO. 

That said, my girlfriend would love the lobster sweater. Also, is that the Boston Public Library in the background of the second shot?


----------



## Dhaller

Fading Fast said:


> Re above. Most of the clothes are definitely Trad, but while the girls are all pretty, there is something about the professional posing and over-polished look that undermines the true Trad vibe for me. Part of that vibe is not trying too hard (or at least looking like you haven't tried to hard).
> 
> At it's best, a Trad girl has a not-too-much-thought, I-just-threw-on-what-was-in-my-closet look and, other than run a brush through my hair, I didn't do much else. It's about a style where most of the clothes have stood the test of time, most go together and the thought is there but not arrant. The above clothes fit too well and too tight for true Trad - again, all just IMHO.
> 
> That said, my girlfriend would love the lobster sweater. Also, is that the Boston Public Library in the background of the second shot?


I just have to say - having known "trad" girls all my life - that they almost never just throw on clothes and run a brush through their hair, unless they either (i) aren't going out and won't see anyone other than family and/or (ii) have morning chores* at 5am, after which they then do the full gamut to prepare for the day. "Trad" girls primp and preen as much as anyone! I think this is decidedly cross-sectional behavior.

That said, unless you're stalking girls to photograph them unawares, they're going to pose... at least a little.

(Of course, this is a fairly stalker-y thread, in general!)

DH

* When I was in middle/high school, most of the girls in class had horses, and they had to get up early to brush them down, etc! Presumably at full-frump.


----------



## Duvel

FF, you nail it!

It follows what I've often heard, as best summed up in this: 


Fading Fast said:


> Re above. *Most of the clothes are definitely Trad, but while the girls are all pretty, there is something about the professional posing and over-polished look that undermines the true Trad vibe for me. Part of that vibe is not trying too hard (or at least looking like you haven't tried to hard). *
> 
> At it's best, a Trad girl has a not-too-much-thought, I-just-threw-on-what-was-in-my-closet look and, other than run a brush through my hair, I didn't do much else. It's about a style where most of the clothes have stood the test of time, most go together and the thought is there but not arrant. The above clothes fit too well and too tight for true Trad - again, all just IMHO.
> 
> That said, my girlfriend would love the lobster sweater. Also, is that the Boston Public Library in the background of the second shot?


----------



## gamma68

FF, I wholeheartedly agree. It's just getting increasingly difficult to find images of Trad gfs like the ones you describe!


----------



## SG_67

Duvel said:


> FF, you nail it!
> 
> It follows what I've often heard, as best summed up in this:


That's a really funny article but there are a few points that I thought would be anathema to trad:
1) Burberry?

2) bergdorf goodman catalogue in the mail

3) wearing fabulous suits

4) GOP for politics. I'd think the pendulum swings both ways for this one, no?


----------



## gamma68

This one's for Sarge:


----------



## FiscalDean

DH

* When I was in middle/high school, most of the girls in class had horses, and they had to get up early to brush them down, etc! 
Presumably at full-frump.[/QUOTE]

What? I would have thought a true trad girl would have people to take care of this type of activity.


----------



## Duvel

This is true. One has staff. One's girl does, as well.



FiscalDean said:


> DH
> 
> * When I was in middle/high school, most of the girls in class had horses, and they had to get up early to brush them down, etc!
> Presumably at full-frump.


What? *I would have thought a true trad girl would have people to take care of this type of activity*.[/QUOTE]


----------



## gamma68

^ The staff notion presumes one must have hired hands to be "Trad." That just ain't so and it never was. Some Trads, yes. Most, probably not.


----------



## Dhaller

FiscalDean said:


> DH
> 
> * When I was in middle/high school, most of the girls in class had horses, and they had to get up early to brush them down, etc!
> Presumably at full-frump.


What? I would have thought a true trad girl would have people to take care of this type of activity.[/QUOTE]

What? Certainly not. You take care of your horses.

You might have a housekeeper and grounds people, and you might have stablehands, but YOU take care of your horse. Character-building if nothing else.

Maybe it's just here in the South, but the idea of growing up with no duties? That's a Kardashian!

(My neighbor's ranch housed the Canadian Olympic equestrian team's horses during the winter, and they had multiple stables and acreage crawling with trainers and stable hands, but the boy was still out there at the crack of dawn brushing down horses!)

DH


----------



## Trad-ish

Fading Fast said:


> Re above. Most of the clothes are definitely Trad, but while the girls are all pretty, there is something about the professional posing and over-polished look that undermines the true Trad vibe for me. Part of that vibe is not trying too hard (or at least looking like you haven't tried to hard).
> 
> At it's best, a Trad girl has a not-too-much-thought, I-just-threw-on-what-was-in-my-closet look and, other than run a brush through my hair, I didn't do much else. It's about a style where most of the clothes have stood the test of time, most go together and the thought is there but not arrant. The above clothes fit too well and too tight for true Trad - again, all just IMHO.
> 
> That said, my girlfriend would love the lobster sweater. Also, is that the Boston Public Library in the background of the second shot?


FF,

I must respectfully disagree. None of the ladies appear anywhere close to being over-polished. To a person, they appear to have very little makeup and have fairly restrained accessories. The hair, well, they probably worked hard to make it look that casual, but, I digress.

I realize the tendency of NE preps can sometimes veer towards androgyny, but being from the South, I prefer my ladies to look like ladies.

So, gamma, more pics please. Don't mind the haters.

As always, YMMV.


----------



## FLMike

Trad-ish said:


> FF,
> 
> I must respectfully disagree. None of the ladies appear anywhere close to being over-polished. To a person, they appear to have very little makeup and have fairly restrained accessories. The hair, well, they probably worked hard to make it look that casual, but, I digress.
> 
> I realize the tendency of NE preps can sometimes veer towards androgyny, but being from the South, I prefer my ladies to look like ladies.
> 
> So, gamma, more pics please. Don't mind the haters.
> 
> As always, YMMV.


Amen!


----------



## Oldsport

I have to concur with FLCracker here. Interesting how the standard is being set and by whom.


----------



## Duvel

What? Not everyone has hired hands? How ever do you manage?  Ha ha.



gamma68 said:


> ^ The staff notion presumes one must have hired hands to be "Trad." That just ain't so and it never was. Some Trads, yes. Most, probably not.


----------



## Concordia

Natural shoulder, double-breasted.


----------



## eagle2250

Duvel said:


> This is true. One has staff. One's girl does, as well.
> 
> What? *I would have thought a true trad girl would have people to take care of this type of activity*.


[/QUOTE]

LOL. So very true...my daughters had staff to take care of their horses (cleaning out the stahls, paying the stabling fees, the farrier, the feed store, the veterinary staff) and for trailering the beasts to horse shows and elsewhere! They titled said staff...Dad!!!!  Jeez Louise, I think I just might have developed a real dislike for horses?


----------



## Howard

I like that.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> I like that.


What do you like about it?


----------



## smmrfld

FLCracka said:


> What do you like about it?


What's not to like about it?


----------



## FLMike

smmrfld said:


> What's not to like about it?


Spoilsport


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> What do you like about it?


Sorry Cracka I have dirty thoughts, don't worry about me.


----------



## rwaldron

Howard said:


> I like that.


Women on boats are already one notch more attractive.


----------



## FLMike

Howard said:


> Sorry Cracka I have dirty thoughts, don't worry about me.


I knew you did Howard! You're a dirty boy, aren't you?!?!


----------



## Howard

FLCracka said:


> I knew you did Howard! You're a dirty boy, aren't you?!?!


When I see a woman with her legs in that position, my mind goes nuts.


----------



## Doctor Damage

rwaldron said:


> Women on boats are already one notch more attractive.


----------



## Howard

What is she afraid of? something will "pop" out?


----------



## rwaldron

It doesn't have to be just one notch, it can be a couple!


----------



## FJW

I can see this thread starting to travel down the dark hole again...let's not let it.


----------



## FLMike

Oh brother.


----------



## Califax

Someone ought to have informed her where and what the "head" is. She looks like she's taking a crap.


----------



## Howard

FJW said:


> I can see this thread starting to travel down the dark hole again...let's not let it.


Sorry, my apologies!


----------



## rwaldron

OK,

let's right the course of this ship:


----------



## Duvel

Much better. Thank you. Steady as she goes.



rwaldron said:


> OK,
> 
> let's right the course of this ship:


----------



## Trad-ish

Wow, she looks familiar. Like one page ago familiar.


----------



## Doctor Damage

FJW said:


> I can see this thread starting to travel down the dark hole again...let's not let it.


Intended or unintended pun? I'm thinking the latter.


----------



## clark_kent

Oh boy... so trad girlfriends don't come w/ some "junk in the trunk"?  This is going to be hard to adapt to...


----------



## Dmontez

Duvel said:


> Hold on. There are at least two minors in that photo! We as a group of middle aged men should not look at such photos!


I figured you would take that conversation to this thread.

Just to be clear there's a huge difference from the picture you quoted, and you asking a 17 year old boy to get a picture of his 17 year old date in a dress that you think is "scanty".


----------



## FLMike

Dmontez said:


> I figured you would take that conversation to this thread.
> 
> Just to be clear there's a huge difference from the picture you quoted, and you asking a 17 year old boy to get a picture of his 17 year old date in a dress that you think is "scanty".


I've heard it said that sarcasm is the lowest form of humor...some folks just can't help themselves


----------



## Oldsarge

Gentlemen, this thread has given too much pleasure to too many. Don't make me close it for sophomoric 'humor'. It's over 100 today and I'm in no mood to be forgiving.


----------



## Oldsport

Why no photos (current) of forum member's wives, girlfriends, or significant others?


----------



## Reuben

Oldsarge said:


> Gentlemen, this thread has given too much pleasure to too many. Don't make me close it for sophomoric 'humor'. It's over 100 today and I'm in no mood to be forgiving.





Duvel said:


> Well, can't blame a dirty old man for trying.


----------



## Fading Fast

Triathlete said:


> Why no photos (current) of forum member's wives, girlfriends, or significant others?


In my case, the reason there are no pictures of FF's very trad girlfriend is that we would then have to go to FF's funeral as his girlfriend would bludgeoned him to death probably with the computer he is typing on now. She has a, only-on-occassion, flair for the dramatic, but a very dry sense of humor.

Or said nicer, she has no desire to have her pictures posted on the web. She does dress very trad (and has been grumbling of late that Saint James Knit, the company that makes the original Breton sweaters, never puts any of their "good stuff" on sale).


----------



## Oldsarge

I love her! Gud Norvegian girl?


----------



## sonnhorn

Oldsarge said:


> I love her! Gud Norvegian girl?


Don't know, think she's from your side of the pond.

Sorry for "spamming". I've been lurking this forum for almost five years. But the recent down fall in this thread made me register.


----------



## Fading Fast

sonnhorn, welcome, most (I did) lurk for awhile and then jump in. Posting can be addictive, at least in my case until AAAC realizes I have nothing of interest to say and cuts me off. 

The gentleman in the middle pictures looks like he is wearing a classic 3/2 sack; although, I don't see the top button hole on the roll. And I'd say he is wearing a plaque buckle slider belt buckle (I stole that name from the Polo site as I have no idea what the true Trad name is), but I remember a thread where we debated that buckle style's Trad / Ivy bona fides. 

And what is with the women with the pipes - was that ever a thing? (And before the hate posts start coming - if women want to smoke pipes or used to - I am all for their freedom to choose and will support their right to. My point was I don't remember ever seeing that as a cultural norm.)

Finally, thank you for helping to keep - when everyone is behaving - an interesting thread on Trad / Ivy style and times alive.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Doctor Damage

https://postimg.org/image/np0iu2xbj/


----------



## Chris Giakoumakos




----------



## Chris Giakoumakos

One of the greatest Greek goddesses to walk this Earth...Tzeni Karezi


----------



## doomx

Ola ta lefta!! Agree with you.


----------



## clark_kent




----------



## clark_kent

https://postimg.org/image/n8mpaw8f3/

https://postimg.org/image/fem3pi0m7/

https://postimg.org/image/rf7jq880v/

https://postimg.org/image/fc282nwyn/

second and third are my favorite ones! Think a "going to go meet your mother" for the third pic. And "still in the honeymoon phase of marriage, so everything is nice" for the second pic!


----------



## Fading Fast

Chris G - great shot (always jarring to remember that women - and men - used to smoke regularly indoors) - a string of pearls is very trad

Clark Kent: That tweed coat on the woman in the single picture is awesome and, in your four pic, I love Breton stripes - also an insanely trad thing. Last thought - amazing how much more modest bathing suits were - but at the time, they were considered revealing.


----------



## Roycru




----------



## gamma68

^Looks like Roycru has not only found a Trad GF, but also a full-fledged Trad Family (including dog). Well done.


----------



## smmrfld

Roycru said:


>


This has to be your best one yet.


----------



## FLMike

Roycru said:


>


Great looking family, Roycru. We used to have a Miniature Dachshund, too....never really thought of him as "trad", but now I'm wondering, are Mini Dachshunds trad? They must be, if Roycru owns one.


----------



## Oldsport

I have to admit, this was pretty clever, well played.



Roycru said:


>


----------



## Oldsport

Now, on a more serious note, am I the only one that's going to comment on the kid wearing jeans??

.... triathlete runs away pulling hair out of head.....



Roycru said:


>


----------



## Fading Fast

Triathlete said:


> Now, on a more serious note, am I the only one that's going to comment on the kid wearing jeans??
> 
> .... triathlete runs away pulling hair out of head.....


I would have been okay with the jeans if he had them rolled up a' la Bud from "Father Knows Best -" a very Trad / Ivy thing to do.


----------



## Howard

Roycru said:


>


Wow I love that photo.


----------



## clark_kent

Fading Fast said:


> I would have been okay with the jeans if he had them rolled up a' la Bud from "Father Knows Best -" a very Trad / Ivy thing to do.


I think baby Roycu actually does have his jeans rolled, "Double Eff"

Unless the shiny things around his ankles are the tongue of the sneakers lol then in that case pardon me...


----------



## clark_kent

Triathlete said:


> Now, on a more serious note, am I the only one that's going to comment on the kid wearing jeans??
> 
> .... triathlete runs away pulling hair out of head.....


Hahahah he is at the stage where he should start loving chinos and loafers...


----------



## Shaver

Fading Fast said:


> Chris G - great shot *(always jarring to remember that women - and men - used to smoke regularly indoors)* - a string of pearls is very trad
> 
> Clark Kent: That tweed coat on the woman in the single picture is awesome and, in your four pic, I love Breton stripes - also an insanely trad thing. Last thought - amazing how much more modest bathing suits were - but at the time, they were considered revealing.


_Used to_?

Jarring?

I am unable to decipher this statement.......


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> _Used to_?
> 
> Jarring?
> 
> I am unable to decipher this statement.......


A few things - I'm a libertarian, if people want to smoke in their own homes, their own cars, I completely respect their right to smoke. If as a society, we make laws that say people can smoke somewhere - then I abide that and don't complain if someone is smoking there; if we make laws that say you can't smoke somewhere, then I expect smokers to abide that.

New York City is a virulent anti-smoking city - no smoking in pretty much any indoor public place (bars included - except for a few quirky ones that seem to have some exemption) and, now, it even regulates some outdoor smoking. But even away from the law, I can't remember the last time I was in someone's home and anyone was smoking. Even the smokers I know, go outside of their own homes to smoke.

Hence, I haven't seen anyone smoking indoors or at a social event in at least a couple of decades. So the picture I referenced was jarring in the sense that is so the opposite of what happens now that it shook out (jarred) some old memories of mine from when that was the norm. Like when you see old photos that happen to catch a baby or very young child just sitting on the front seat of a moving car - something that is illegal today (they have to be in baby seats, etc.), but was normal up until the +/- the '80s. It's jarring to remember how much our cultural norms have changed in a relatively short period of time.


----------



## Shaver

Dear FF, I was yanking your chain somewhat. 

What does jar me, however, is the proliferation of 'no smoking' signs everywhere one looks. One rarely observes, as example, a 'no raping' sign. It is discrimination, that's what it is.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> Dear FF, I was yanking your chain somewhat.
> 
> What does jar me, however, is the proliferation of 'no smoking' signs everywhere one looks. One rarely observes, as example, a 'no raping' sign. It is discrimination, that's what it is.


We live in a very touch feely culture (and I am not a touch feely person), so I am always trying to be more sensitive to other's feelings than my natural default (with is pretty sarcastic), so I tend to miss when someone is just playing around as I'm always concerned that my meter is off (which I've been told it is quite often) and I've truly offended someone which is a crime punishable by death in our nobody's-feelings-should-ever-be-hurt society. So sorry for missing your lighthearted comment and coming back with an Freshman English Class answer.

While the proliferation of signs is silly, I have noticed that office buildings, in particular, are trying to stop having their entranceways serve as congregation points for smokers, so they have ramped up their signage aggressively - "please do not smoke by our entrance" or "there is a smoking area over..." is becoming common. I am just old enough to have grown up when the smokers had the upper hand - "I'll smoke any damn place I want thank you very much" was their attitude and they pretty much did. Then, in just about two decades, it turned completely. Cultural norms are much more tenuous than most of us (certainly than I used to) think.


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> Dear FF, I was yanking your chain somewhat.
> 
> What does jar me, however, is the proliferation of 'no smoking' signs everywhere one looks. *One rarely observes, as example, a 'no raping' sign. *It is discrimination, that's what it is.


Was there ever a time in recent history when it was legal to rape in public gathering places?


----------



## Shaver

FLCracka said:


> Was there ever a time in recent history when it was legal to rape in public gathering places?


My point is this: it is simply unnecessary to slather every conceivable public surface with instruction to desist from an activity that one appreciates is illegal and did not intend to undertake at any rate.

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## clark_kent

Fellas, so where does one go to actually meet a trad girlfriend? Lol 

For the brothers w/ trad WAGS, where / how did y'all meet?


----------



## godan

clark_kent said:


> Fellas, so where does one go to actually meet a trad girlfriend? Lol
> 
> For the brothers w/ trad WAGS, where / how did y'all meet?


Mine appeared in a karate class I was teaching at Colorado State University. Rocky Mountain trad - Colorado ranch girl; horses, dogs, skis, hunting, mountaineering, etc. - and a university microbiologist.


----------



## eagle2250

^^The USAF, in their infinite wisdom (LOL), thought I needed to become more familiar with extreme snow sports and assigned me to Wurtsmith AFB, Michigan. My future wife worked as a civilian on the Base. We dated, we fell in love and the damned Air Force saw fit to send me off on other adventures, before anything permanent came of it. We reconnected more than 30 years later and the rest is history, as we continue to live happily ever after!


----------



## Fading Fast

When I was dating back in the '80s and '90s (pre internet and - for the way our younger member think - just post-dinasours), I met women in all the usually ways: through friends, at bars / social events, at work (appropriately) and in the quirky one-offs - supermarket line, laundry room of my apartment building, etc.

What I found helped to meet Trad girls is that I dressed Trad. It was unintentional advertising. Most of my girlfriends were Trad or part-Trad (in their dress and the attire they liked to see their boyfriends in). After we got to know each other, it usually came up that they were interested in me, in part, because they liked my style. So, just doing your Trad thing will help you to find Trad girls. That said, since I'm told there are dating websites for every iteration - are there Trad / Ivy dating sites? Just a thought. 

Another thing I remember more than one girl saying to me is that she was interested in me because I actually dressed nicely - not so much Trad, but just nicely as they said that so many men are sloppy dressers. My very Trad girlfriend of 18 years not only said she noticed that right away, but loves buying me Trad clothes and shares (at a lesser insane level than I do) my Trad / Ivy dressing passion. It's something fun that we share.


----------



## Oldsarge

You guys give me hope. Being alone sucks and after my relocation north I will remember to dress well on all possible occasions (note: 'possible' does not include turning compost and making sawdust!) in hopes of attracting a tradette of my own.


----------



## Howard

clark_kent said:


> Fellas, so where does one go to actually meet a trad girlfriend? Lol
> 
> For the brothers w/ trad WAGS, where / how did y'all meet?


At a club perhaps?


----------



## SG_67

Shaver said:


> My point is this: it is simply unnecessary to slather every conceivable public surface with instruction to desist from an activity that one appreciates is illegal and did not intend to undertake at any rate.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .


I suppose I should scrap my sign proclaiming AAAC as a "Nuclear Free Zone".


----------



## sonnhorn

Midge


----------



## Fading Fast

⬆ Yes, Barbara Bel Geddes is a very Trad girlfriend in "Vertigo." And Jimmy Stewart has some awesome Trad style in that movie as well.


----------



## sonnhorn

Trad, and beautiful, she is indeed.

Something for the codgers:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

sonnhorn said:


> Trad, and beautiful, she is indeed.


She's just not that into men.


----------



## smmrfld

SlideGuitarist said:


> She's just not that into men.


She's not really into anything these days.


----------



## Fading Fast

SlideGuitarist said:


> She's just not that into men.


Yet spent a good chunk of her life having an affair with a married Spencer Tracy.


----------



## eagle2250

sonnhorn said:


> Trad, and beautiful, she is indeed.
> 
> Something for the codgers:


...and borrowing that iconic line from the movie Taxi Driver, "You talking to me?....YOU TALKING TO ME," cupcake? LOL.


----------



## sonnhorn

eagle2250 said:


> ...and borrowing that iconic line from the movie Taxi Driver, "You talking to me?....YOU TALKING TO ME," cupcake? LOL.


Ha ha, well if we're quoting lines from movies, Out of the Past have the best lines. Especially about women.

*Jeff Bailey*: You can never help anything, can you? You're like a leaf that the wind blows from one gutter to another.

*Kathie Moffat*: Don't you see you've only me to make deals with now?
*Jeff Bailey*: Build my gallows high, baby.


*Ann Miller*: She can't be all bad. No one is.
*Jeff Bailey*: Well, she comes the closest.


*Kathie Moffat*: Can't you even feel sorry for me?
*Jeff Bailey*: I'm not going to try.
*Kathie Moffat*: Jeff...
*Jeff Bailey*: Just get out, will you? I have to sleep in this room.


*Jeff Bailey*: I didn't know you were so little.
*Kathie Moffat*: I'm taller than Napoleon.
*Jeff Bailey*: You're prettier, too.


[_Petey and Jeff watch Meta walking away_]
*Petey*: Nice!
*Jeff Bailey*: Awfully cold around the heart.

*Jack Fisher*: You know, a dame with a rod is like a guy with a knitting needle


*Kathie Moffat*: Oh Jeff, you ought to have killed me for what I did a moment ago.
*Jeff Bailey*: [_dryly_] There's time.


*Kathie Moffat*: I don't want to die.
*Jeff Bailey*: Neither do I, Baby, but if I have to, I'm going to die last.


*Jeff Bailey*: Very difficult girl.
*Jose Rodriguez*: Is there one who is *not* so, Señor?


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL,
....a perfect response. Thanks for the humor! :thumbs-up:


----------



## gamma68




----------



## Duvel

Oh, Marilyn... .


----------



## Fading Fast

While - in her prime and in her own way - Marilyn had it (as "it" was defined in the 1920s), I don't think of her as Trad. She's va va voom, she's loud, she's a STAR - nothing wrong with any of that, but IMHO, the Trad girlfriend is understated, her appeal is a quiet elegance, her presence washes over you slowly - all things not Marilyn. 

Marilyn is a frozen margarita - nothing better on a hot summer day; a Trad girlfriend is a vintage champagne to be appreciated in the quiet, reflective times in life.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> While - in her prime and in her own way - Marilyn had it (as "it" was defined in the 1920s), I don't think of her as Trad. She's va va voom, she's loud, she's a STAR - nothing wrong with any of that, but IMHO, the Trad girlfriend is understated, her appeal is a quiet elegance, her presence washes over you slowly - all things not Marilyn.
> 
> Marilyn is a frozen margarita - nothing better on a hot summer day; a Trad girlfriend is a vintage champagne to be appreciated in the quiet, reflective times in life.


Agreed. If anything, Marilyn's look was more Trad during her Norma Jean Baker years:



















This is not to say Monroe was not an attractive woman.

To put it another way, There's a big difference between this...

...and this:


----------



## Duvel

Points taken. However, plenty of tradly guys liked her nonetheless.


----------



## sonnhorn

Daphne Zuniga in The Sure Thing.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Phoebe Cates in _Shag_?


----------



## jkidd41011

Great line in Legally Blonde was the Jackie vs. Marilyn dialogue.


----------



## chosenhandle

nothing says sexy like dungarees, horn rim glasses all in black and white


----------



## Fading Fast

The Bermuda Short thing for women was a big part of the woman-side of the Ivy style of campuses in the '50s. From what I've read, they had their particulars about cut, style, etc., not dissimilar to our focus on OCBD details.


----------



## SG_67

chosenhandle said:


> nothing says sexy like dungarees, horn rim glasses all in black and white


In today's parlance those are referred to as "boyfriend jeans".


----------



## Doctor Damage

^ I think it needs to be pointed out that the way those women are dressed is exactly the same as the male students. Compare those photos with photos from Take Ivy, for instance.


----------



## Odradek




----------



## gamma68

Lee Remick


----------



## Fading Fast

Lee Remick - hair, jewelry, clothes and all-American looks - looks very Trad in these shots. 

What's funny, in the two movies of hers that immediately come to mind for me - "Anatomy of a Murder" and "Days of Wine and Roses -" (both outstanding movies) she is not very Trad, but still quite beautiful.


----------



## moltoelegante

Coming back to this century... a trad's girlfriend could well look like these:


----------



## Howard

Have any pictures of trad girlfriends of the 1980's?


----------



## Doctor Damage

(click for large)

https://postimg.org/image/hsxuydx2l/


----------



## gamma68

Doctor Damage said:


> (click for large)
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/hsxuydx2l/


Her mirror is too dirty for her to be considered "Trad," LOL.

Anyone you know?


----------



## gamma68




----------



## gamma68




----------



## Fading Fast

^ OCBD, rolled up jeans and pennies, plus simple swept back hair and, seemingly, modest make-up. Whole lot of trad boxes checked there. Could be Elizabeth Montgomery's sister.


----------



## Doctor Damage

gamma68 said:


>


My future queen... anyways, that's my favourite photo of her since she looks healthy and has some curves. These days she's gotten too skinny.


----------



## Doctor Damage

https://postimg.org/image/cjmcak691/


----------



## rmpmcdermott

I posted this in the trad men thread, but it applies here too.


----------



## Doctor Damage

https://postimg.org/image/o9u0ddwuz/


----------



## Fading Fast

Doctor Damage said:


> https://postimg.org/image/cjmcak691/


Trad: setting, overcoat (especially if it's her boyfriend's) and choice of exercise (she is doing some serious sit-ups or crunches to get that abdomen).

Not Trad: over-processed and over-fussed-with hair, open mouth during a picture that's not trying to be a smile


----------



## Doctor Damage

Fading Fast said:


> Trad: setting, overcoat (especially if it's her boyfriend's) and choice of exercise (she is doing some serious sit-ups or crunches to get that abdomen).
> 
> Not Trad: over-processed and over-fussed-with hair, open mouth during a picture that's not trying to be a smile


Seriously? Your comments are absurd.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Doctor Damage said:


> https://postimg.org/image/o9u0ddwuz/


In my opinion, not even close. If we're talking about the stereotype of a trad/ivy girlfriend I'd say modesty and elegance in dress (much like a trad/ivy man) is key. But hey, that's just my opinion.

Also, I'm with Fading Fast on the other one. The bare midriff is off-putting as well.


----------



## smmrfld

Doctor Damage said:


> https://postimg.org/image/cjmcak691/


+1. Totally hot.


----------



## PaultheSwede

smmrfld said:


> +1. Totally hot.


 Yes, a very pretty young woman but not one bit trad


----------



## rmpmcdermott

PaultheSwede said:


> Yes, a very pretty young woman but not one bit trad


Agreed. The two I commented on, including the one you referenced are certainly very attractive and look great in what they are wearing, but, to my mind, not at all trad.


----------



## Shaver

Concentrate fellers, the spirit of this thread is not glamour girl shots.

Brown University 1949:


----------



## Shaver

UPenn 1950. Alpha Chi Omega fraternity:


----------



## Shaver

UPenn 1952 Delta Gamma fraternity:


----------



## Chouan

Shaver said:


> UPenn 1952 Delta Gamma fraternity:
> 
> View attachment 15430


I don't fancy yours much.....


----------



## Shaver

Chouan said:


> I don't fancy yours much.....


Oh, I don't know - all these are preferable to the vacuous vapidity of the Barbie dolls that intermittently intrude upon this thread.


----------



## Chouan

Shaver said:


> Oh, I don't know - all these are preferable to the vacuous vapidity of the Barbie dolls that intermittently intrude upon this thread.


True. I've never really seen the point of admiring the artificial rather than the real.


----------



## Duvel

Agree! And there appear what would have been at least several datable choices in your photo, to my eyes.



Shaver said:


> Oh, I don't know - all these are preferable to the vacuous vapidity of the Barbie dolls that intermittently intrude upon this thread.


----------



## Fading Fast

Doctor Damage said:


> Seriously? Your comments are absurd.


I assumed my comments would be viewed in the half tongue-in-cheek spirit I intended: over-analyzed and over-thought-out observations that have a touch of truth, but really are just for all of us to have some fun.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Shaver said:


> Oh, I don't know - all these are preferable to the vacuous vapidity of the Barbie dolls that intermittently intrude upon this thread.


Spot on.


----------



## Duvel




----------



## my19

Duvel said:


>


Ah, Gina.


----------



## gamma68

Hot girls do not necessarily equal Trad girls.

Trad girls are pretty and attractive, but not in a voluptuous manner.

Trad girls are demure in style, they do not flaunt their sexuality.

Sadly, the image of the Trad gf seems to have become an endangered species.

For something close to a modern equivalent, I refer you to Sarah Vickers and her gang. (And I'd say the girl on the right in the top photo is pushing Trad boundaries with her skirt length.)

Yes, the look in these photos is affected. But as stated above, this style is not seen as often as yoga and sweat pants.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Blossom Dearie


----------



## gamma68

The image above reminds me of.....


----------



## Trad-ish

Doctor Damage said:


> https://postimg.org/image/o9u0ddwuz/


Two enthusiastic thumbs up!


----------



## CSG

This is a really bizarre thread. Half of the few posts with pictures are anything but "trad" women. 
I went to high school in LA from 1966-68 and in spite of its location, it was about as prep as you could get (until they dropped the dress code in 1969). My girlfriend wore a lot of sweaters and skirts with knee socks and loafers. I miss that.


----------



## GRH

Knee socks: "Two members of the Militors, an all-women paramilitary organisation, Melbourne, Australia, ca.1941."


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^Knee socks and Bermuda shorts were practically a sartorial religion on Ivy campuses in the '50s. College women obsessed over the details of each they same way we obsess over the collar on an OCBD.


----------



## ouinon

CSG said:


> This is a really bizarre thread. Half of the few posts with pictures are anything but "trad" women.
> I went to high school in LA from 1966-68 and in spite of its location, it was about as prep as you could get (until they dropped the dress code in 1969). My girlfriend wore a lot of sweaters and skirts with knee socks and loafers. I miss that.


Yeah, many members seem to just be posting pictures of women they would like to have as their girlfriend, not pictures of trad women.

I thought it was meant to be a sister thread to "American Trad men".


----------



## rmpmcdermott

ouinon said:


> Yeah, many members seem to just be posting pictures of women they would like to have as their girlfriend, not pictures of trad women.
> 
> I thought it was meant to be a sister thread to "American Trad men".


Yeah I thought that too. Unless people actually think the girl in the dress two sizes too small is trad because she's sitting next to a giant Mercedes ad. I'm not saying she isn't attractive, but doesn't seem to be the point of the thread.


----------



## eagle2250

We each respectively view the world through many different lenses and one mans Trad is frequently another mans folly. As CSG mentioned in an earlier post, "My girlfriend wore a lot of sweaters and skirts with knee socks and loafers. I miss that." My girlfriend did the same in the late 1960's and early 1970's and, as my wife today, she still does, but she also mixes other updated styles into the mix...we don't see her in penny loafers very often, if at all, these days. Frankly, she looks pretty damned good to me, regardless of the dating of her outfits! We should be tolerant of others perspectives. :teacha:


----------



## rmpmcdermott

eagle2250 said:


> We should be tolerant of others perspectives. :teacha:


I agree with you, wholeheartedly, about being tolerant of perspectives. My girlfriend isn't trad or Ivy at all (despite being from a very Ivy family), but I think she's the most beautiful, smart and caring person on the planet.

But I do think there are general parameters that we can all agree on when it comes to trad/Ivy. And there have been a few photos that I think just really miss the mark, even if the women in them are very attractive. There have also been some outfits in the "What Are You Wearing" thread that are very well put together (they really look great), but, to my eyes aren't trad/Ivy at all.

But hey, that's just me. I'm not trying to discourage anyone at all. Just offering my perspective and maybe I should have couched that way instead of making it seem like I was trying to be an authority.


----------



## Howard

> Trad girls are pretty and attractive, but not in a voluptuous manner.


Why not?


----------



## ouinon

eagle2250 said:


> We each respectively view the world through many different lenses and one mans Trad is frequently another mans folly.


Ok but if someone was posting pictures of dudes wearing tight shiny suits in the American Trad Men thread it'd raise some eyebrows too. I generally think the "Is ____ trad?" arguments are ridiculous but we can all agree that trendy (eg midriff cut-outs) is the opposite of traditional.

Just thought it'd be useful to clarify whether this is a thread to show women's trad style or "hot girls I wish I could date".


----------



## Balfour

ouinon said:


> Ok but if someone was posting pictures of dudes wearing tight shiny suits in the American Trad Men thread it'd raise some eyebrows too. I generally think the "Is ____ trad?" arguments are ridiculous but we can all agree that trendy (eg midriff cut-outs) is the opposite of traditional.


Indeed.



ouinon said:


> Just thought it'd be useful to clarify whether this is a thread to show women's trad style or "hot girls I wish I could date".


:laughing: Well put!


----------



## Fading Fast

rmpmcdermott said:


> I agree with you, wholeheartedly, about being tolerant of perspectives. My girlfriend isn't trad or Ivy at all (despite being from a very Ivy family), but I think she's the most beautiful, smart and caring person on the planet.
> 
> But I do think there are general parameters that we can all agree on when it comes to trad/Ivy. And there have been a few photos that I think just really miss the mark, even if the women in them are very attractive. There have also been some outfits in the "What Are You Wearing" thread that are very well put together (they really look great), but, to my eyes aren't trad/Ivy at all.
> 
> But hey, that's just me. I'm not trying to discourage anyone at all. Just offering my perspective and maybe I should have couched that way instead of making it seem like I was trying to be an authority.


To emphasize one point here - and maybe one that causes us some unnecessary gunfights on this thread from time to time - IMHO, I don't think there is any presumption on this thread that Trad girls are prettier or have better values or something like that. I think we do adulate trad girls and do ascribe good looks (in general based on their trad style) and some good values to them, but I don't think the intent is to say they have some exclusivity to these characteristics. And, of course, since it is a Trad forum, they'll be some hyperbole from time to time about this or that trad girl / trad style / trad value.

Like I'm sure all of you, I know many beautiful, smart, moral, big-hearted, well-dressed women who are not trad in almost any way.

This thread is at its best when it stays focused on identifying trad women based on their style or values (like with public figures whom we know something about - hey, just thought of one, Barbara Bush is insanely trad in values and with those pearls she's got the look down) from today or yesteryears.

And it is fun to see some of the new takes on trad and even some of the edgier takes. Where I think we don't do well is when we turn it into a hot-girl thread as that is not its theme and not the purpose or point of Ask Andy About Clothes. (And really, it's the Internet, if that's what you want, you can do a heck of a lot better than playing that game in this sandbox.)

Nice post RMD - and love the new haircut, you look great.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Fading Fast said:


> To emphasize one point here - and maybe one that causes us some unnecessary gunfights on this thread from time to time - IMHO, I don't think there is any presumption on this thread that Trad girls are prettier or have better values or something like that. I think we do adulate trad girls and do ascribe good looks (in general based on their trad style) and some good values to them, but I don't think the intent is to say they have some exclusivity to these characteristics. And, of course, since it is a Trad forum, they'll be some hyperbole from time to time about this or that trad girl / trad style / trad value.
> 
> Like I'm sure all of you, I know many beautiful, smart, moral, big-hearted, well-dressed women who are not trad in almost any way.
> 
> This thread is at its best when it stays focused on identifying trad women based on their style or values (like with public figures whom we know something about - hey, just thought of one, Barbara Bush is insanely trad in values and with those pearls she's got the look down) from today or yesteryears.
> 
> And it is fun to see some of the new takes on trad and even some of the edgier takes. Where I think we don't do well is when we turn it into a hot-girl thread as that is not its theme and not the purpose or point of Ask Andy About Clothes. (And really, it's the Internet, if that's what you want, you can do a heck of a lot better than playing that game in this sandbox.)
> 
> Nice post RMD - and love the new haircut, you look great.


Many thanks, FF!


----------



## Corcovado

From _Metropolitan_, directed by Whit Stillman (1990):


----------



## rmpmcdermott

One of my all time favorite movies.



Corcovado said:


> From _Metropolitan_, directed by Whit Stillman (1990):


----------



## gamma68

Massachusetts College student cramming for exams, 1951.


----------



## ROI

Can the trad girlfriend wear her hair in bangs or, for that matter, combed over her face from any direction?


----------



## gamma68

^ The person pictured is a "Not-Trad" gf. 

Do I win?


----------



## cellochris

SG_67 said:


> Is it Sarah Palin?


Seems that way!


----------



## gamma68




----------



## rmpmcdermott

What an odd thread bump.


----------



## Front Porch Life

Tartan or corduroy skirts for fall and winter. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsarge

rmpmcdermott said:


> What an odd thread bump.


Isn't it, though? And was there some point to it?


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Oldsarge said:


> Isn't it, though? And was there some point to it?


Doesn't seem likely.


----------



## CSG

It would be nice to see moderators delete stupid posts like the one being discussed. Makes the site much more agreeable when that sort of thing is cleaned up.


----------



## Oldsarge

Done.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Oldsarge said:


> Done.


Now it looks like I bumped the thread. Hahahaha.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
"What an odd thread bump!" LOL.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> "What an odd thread bump!" LOL.


Zing!


----------



## Howard

CSG said:


> It would be nice to see moderators delete stupid posts like the one being discussed. Makes the site much more agreeable when that sort of thing is cleaned up.


I agree.


----------



## Flairball

Howard said:


> I agree.


I disagree.

Why must we we always be so serious about this trad thing? This thread is the lighter side of trad, with a bit of comic relief thrown in. No one is required to participate. Same as no one is actually going to rate the tradness of each other's partners.

Ooops. I wrote partners, plural. Is it trad to spread the love around? (That's a joke, guys.)


----------



## FLMike

I agree with Flairball here. Unless a post is blatantly offensive or in clear violation of forum rules, I'm not in favor of active post/thread editing by anyone other than the author.

Is a picture of Sarah Palin with the caption "Condoleezza Rice" inane? Certainly. Is it offensive? I don't think so....unless there's some message there that I'm not getting. Nobody forced CSG to click on the trad girlfriend thread. The whole thread is already pretty idiotic...no secret there, most all agree. Did that inane post compromise the thread''s integrity....or CSG's trad sensibilities (insert sarcasm emoji here)?

I mean seriously. Aren't there more important things to worry about? For goodness' sake, Princess Leia just died.....


----------



## Oldsarge

And a whole generation went into mourning.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> And a whole generation went into mourning.


and don't forget the passing of Debbie Reynolds.


----------



## Oldsport

And for for the love of God people, someone had to endure jeans week at work!



FLMike said:


> I agree with Flairball here. Unless a post is blatantly offensive or in clear violation of forum rules, I'm not in favor of active post/thread editing by anyone other than the author.
> 
> Is a picture of Sarah Palin with the caption "Condoleezza Rice" inane? Certainly. Is it offensive? I don't think so....unless there's some message there that I'm not getting. Nobody forced CSG to click on the trad girlfriend thread. The whole thread is already pretty idiotic...no secret there, most all agree. Did that inane post compromise the thread''s integrity....or CSG's trad sensibilities (insert sarcasm emoji here)?
> 
> I mean seriously. Aren't there more important things to worry about? For goodness' sake, Princess Leia just died.....


----------



## FLMike

Oldsport said:


> And for for the love of God people, someone had to endure jeans week at work!


No, that story was a troll attempt by former member Duvel, who just can't stand not being able to participate of the forum and tried to return under yet another alias. Funny that despite the subterfuge, it only took a day or so for that signature disagreeable nature to betray his true identity.


----------



## Oldsport

IIRC, I called it as him...



FLMike said:


> No, that story was a troll attempt by former member Duvel, who just can't stand not being able to participate of the forum and tried to return under yet another alias. Funny that despite the subterfuge, it only took a day or so for that signature disagreeable nature to betray his true identity.


----------



## eagle2250

OK gentlemen, let's get the conversation(s) back on the topic of "Trad Girlfriends."


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> OK gentlemen, let's get the conversation(s) back on the topic of "Trad Girlfriends."


I bet you don't find yourself saying that every day!


----------



## Howard

Debbie Reynolds


----------



## Dhaller

What this thread needs is a weekly theme (okay, fetish), like "horsey girls", "sweaters and textbooks", "naughty but trad", and so on.

Or maybe that's better as an actual, spin-off website (which is, as is obvious from the length of this thread, a viable niche).

DH


----------



## Reddington




----------



## mjo_1

^Good to see you posting again. I haven't spent much time here myself lately, but it's nice to see familiar posters from the good old days.


----------



## Oldsarge

Reddington said:


> View attachment 16827


Is her mother single?


----------



## eagle2250

Reddington said:


> View attachment 16827





mjo_1 said:


> ^Good to see you posting again. I haven't spent much time here myself lately, but it's nice to see familiar posters from the good old days.


It's good to see you both posting again. Hope to see more of your offerings, as time goes by! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Doctor Damage

mjo_1 said:


> ^Good to see you posting again. I haven't spent much time here myself lately, but it's nice to see familiar posters from the good old days.


Before your good old days, we had other good old days, and before that even more good old days!


----------



## Doctor Damage

CSG said:


> It would be nice to see moderators delete stupid posts like the one being discussed. Makes the site much more agreeable when that sort of thing is cleaned up.





Howard said:


> I agree.


Censorship is great, as long as it's only used on people you don't agree with!


----------



## CSG

It's not censorship. That's a rather ridiculous comment. Turning a thread into a bash on conservative women is just that and it has no place here.


----------



## Reddington

eagle2250 said:


> It's good to see you both posting again. Hope to see more of your offerings, as time goes by! :thumbs-up:





mjo_1 said:


> ^Good to see you posting again. I haven't spent much time here myself lately, but it's nice to see familiar posters from the good old days.


Thank you gentlemen and Happy New Year!


----------



## Reddington

Oldsarge said:


> Is her mother single?


Good question. I doubt it.


----------



## Reddington

Doctor Damage said:


> Before your good old days, we had other good old days, and before that even more good old days!


Those were the days my friend, we thought they'd never end. 
:beer:


----------



## Oldsarge

Reddington said:


> Good question. I doubt it.


A pity, that. A woman who raised a young lady of that ilk is exactly what I'm looking for, being far too old for the young lady depicted.


----------



## Corcovado

Timothy Hutton and Elizabeth McGovern in _Ordinary People_ (1980).


----------



## rmpmcdermott

One of my favorite movies. Great stuff.



Corcovado said:


> Timothy Hutton and Elizabeth McGovern in _Ordinary People_ (1980).


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ The movie's entire wardrobe is an early '80s WASPy / Preppy time capsule. 

And a fine early Redford directing effort - not a happy movie, but it earns its sadness the right way with strong story-line and character development.


----------



## SG_67

^ And an excellent performance by Mary Tyler Moore whom, until then, had been known as mostly a comedic actress.


----------



## Fading Fast

SG_67 said:


> ^ And an excellent performance by Mary Tyler Moore whom, until then, had been known as mostly a comedic actress.


+1, very against type and showed she had range.


----------



## gamma68

This might be an off-beat question, but is there a girl with her own blog focusing on her Trad/Ivy Style sartorial journey?

Before the wisecracks appear--no, I'm not talking about Muffy or Sarah Vickers. If you'll pardon the comparison, something more along the lines of OCBD's blog, only for women.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

gamma68 said:


> This might be an off-beat question, but is there a girl with her own blog focusing on her Trad/Ivy Style sartorial journey?
> 
> Before the wisecracks appear--no, I'm not talking about Muffy or Sarah Vickers. If you'll pardon the comparison, something more along the lines of OCBD's blog, only for women.


Not sure if there is a blog, but there is this book!

https://rebeccatuite.com/my-work/books/seven-sisters-style-by-rebecca-c-tuite/


----------



## Howard

Reddington said:


> Thank you gentlemen and Happy New Year!


Happy New Year.


----------



## Corcovado

rmpmcdermott said:


> Not sure if there is a blog, but there is this book!
> 
> https://rebeccatuite.com/my-work/books/seven-sisters-style-by-rebecca-c-tuite/


Very cool.


----------



## eagle2250

rmpmcdermott said:


> Not sure if there is a blog, but there is this book!
> 
> https://rebeccatuite.com/my-work/books/seven-sisters-style-by-rebecca-c-tuite/


I didn't know that! Thank you for sharing this bit of sartorial history addressing the fairer sex and thank you gamma68 for asking the question in the first place! My first AAAC "Ah ha" moment in 2017!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

eagle2250 said:


> I didn't know that! Thank you for sharing this bit of sartorial history addressing the fairer sex and thank you gamma68 for asking the question in the first place! My first AAAC "Ah ha" moment in 2017!


No problem! It's a pretty cool book!


----------



## Fading Fast

rmpmcdermott said:


> Not sure if there is a blog, but there is this book!
> 
> https://rebeccatuite.com/my-work/books/seven-sisters-style-by-rebecca-c-tuite/


Bought the book when it came out. Even though - obviously - focussed on women's attire, I think most here would enjoy it for its insight into the Ivy world and some info on men's clothing.


----------



## ouinon

rmpmcdermott said:


> Not sure if there is a blog, but there is this book!
> 
> https://rebeccatuite.com/my-work/books/seven-sisters-style-by-rebecca-c-tuite/


This is just the sort of content I like to see here! (Wish the "girlfriend" notion was removed from the thread altogether.) Thanks for the recommendation, looks like an interesting book.


----------



## gamma68

rmpmcdermott said:


> Not sure if there is a blog, but there is this book!
> 
> https://rebeccatuite.com/my-work/books/seven-sisters-style-by-rebecca-c-tuite/


I learned of this book some time ago and have always meant to pick up a copy. Thanks for the reminder--one is on the way.

Surely there must be at least one blogger out there focusing on "Seven Sisters Style" from the women's perspective? Tuite hasn't updated her website since 2014.


----------



## AnotherAndy

!!!!!!


----------



## eagle2250

rmpmcdermott said:


> No problem! It's a pretty cool book!


...and we have a copy on order. Initially I thought a copy of Seven Sister's Style might be a good birthday gift idea for SWMBO, but Barnes and Noble tells me it will be delivered sometime in march, after it's printing date. Oh well, there are other reasons for gifting!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ...and we have a copy on order. Initially I thought a copy of Seven Sister's Style might be a good birthday gift idea for SWMBO, but Barnes and Noble tells me it will be delivered sometime in march, after it's printing date. Oh well, there are other reasons for gifting!


And the really good thing is you'll enjoy the gift as much as she will - it's a fun, quick read, with good insight into the Ivy world and I found learning about what women were wearing (had as many codes and unwritten rules as the men did) interesting.


----------



## Oldsport

Try this, Classy Girls Wear Pearls. May be more preppy than you like though...

https://www.classygirlswearpearls.com/



gamma68 said:


> I learned of this book some time ago and have always meant to pick up a copy. Thanks for the reminder--one is on the way.
> 
> Surely there must be at least one blogger out there focusing on "Seven Sisters Style" from the women's perspective? Tuite hasn't updated her website since 2014.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

eagle2250 said:


> ...and we have a copy on order. Initially I thought a copy of Seven Sister's Style might be a good birthday gift idea for SWMBO, but Barnes and Noble tells me it will be delivered sometime in march, after it's printing date. Oh well, there are other reasons for gifting!


If you can cancel that Barnes and Noble order, Amazon has 13 copies left!

https://www.amazon.com/Seven-Sister...&qid=1483713371&sr=8-1&keywords=9780847842179


----------



## ouinon

Oldsport said:


> Try this, Classy Girls Wear Pearls. May be more preppy than you like though...
> 
> https://www.classygirlswearpearls.com/


That is Sarah Vickers who he mentioned in his initial request.

There are a lot of women in the preppy fashion & lifestyle blogospheres but I don't know any in the more subdued trad/ivy realm gamma's seeking.

Some have said that "true preps" don't blog about their lives, they simply live them. I don't know that I agree, but I do know that a blog about a sensible enduring style will never gain as much popularity as one with a rotating door of brand new wardrobe additions (complete with affiliate links!), which explains why it's so hard to find one.


----------



## FLMike

rmpmcdermott said:


> If you can cancel that Barnes and Noble order, Amazon has 13 copies left!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seven-Sister...&qid=1483713371&sr=8-1&keywords=9780847842179


Funny, when I read eagle's post I had two thoughts:

1) I wonder if he checked Amazon first, and 
2) Barnes & Noble is still in business?


----------



## gamma68

eagle2250 said:


> ...and we have a copy on order. Initially I thought a copy of Seven Sister's Style might be a good birthday gift idea for SWMBO, but Barnes and Noble tells me it will be delivered sometime in march, after it's printing date. Oh well, there are other reasons for gifting!


$13.27 + shipping for a new copy, available on eBay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seven-Sist...422630?hash=item3d1e6c5aa6:g:S4AAAOSwRQlXc9bq


----------



## WillBarrett

B&N is still a great visit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsport

Oh, yes, I guess I glossed right over that. Still, I like the blog.



ouinon said:


> That is Sarah Vickers who he mentioned in his initial request.
> 
> There are a lot of women in the preppy fashion & lifestyle blogospheres but I don't know any in the more subdued trad/ivy realm gamma's seeking.
> 
> Some have said that "true preps" don't blog about their lives, they simply live them. I don't know that I agree, but I do know that a blog about a sensible enduring style will never gain as much popularity as one with a rotating door of brand new wardrobe additions (complete with affiliate links!), which explains why it's so hard to find one.


----------



## eagle2250

rmpmcdermott said:


> If you can cancel that Barnes and Noble order, Amazon has 13 copies left!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seven-Sister...&qid=1483713371&sr=8-1&keywords=9780847842179





WillBarrett said:


> B&N is still a great visit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads-up guys. The B & N price I paid was $14.95, substantially less than the Amazon price. We got suckered into the Barnes and Noble membership years back and consequently do most of our book shopping there. On most hardback books we get a 20% discount on the price and free shipping if the book(s) are ordered on line.

Thanks again. :thumbs-up:


----------



## ouinon

Oldsport said:


> Oh, yes, I guess I glossed right over that. Still, I like the blog.


I like Sarah's blog too.

And ftr I think Muffy's was a great example of a well-rounded preppy lifestyle blog: some clothing, some decor, some recipes, some community events. Unfortunately she terminated one of the best features -- the lively engaging comment sections -- and now seems to just maintain the site for her sponsors by reposting old photos.


----------



## David J. Cooper

AnotherAndy said:


>


Just horrible. They look like they have been kidnapped and this photo is to prove they are still alive.

One thing that I find very attractive in a woman is the ability to smile and look like you are having a good time.


----------



## gamma68

^ I believe this photo is from a Ralph Lauren ad. Hence the pouty appearance.


----------



## Fading Fast

David J. Cooper said:


> Just horrible. They look like they have been kidnapped and this photo is to prove they are still alive.
> 
> One thing that I find very attractive in a woman is the ability to smile and look like you are having a good time.


There's a very strong strain of aloof cynicism in this current generation (really, every post late-'60s generation) that is heavily reflected in movies, TV, advertising, etc.

We're bored, we don't believe, we won't be fooled, it's all a lie - you feel it in this picture (looks like either an ad or movie still to me); you see it so often, you become inured to it.

But your point made me think about this always-challenging "trad girlfriend" thread. If it's about the clothes, yea, sure, kinda, these girls are wearing them, but only in a modern way; back in the Ivy era, this complete adoption of men's attire - sized and tailored for women - was rare.

Is it outlook, attitude, mien? If I say trad/Ivy was more optimistic - and produce a Life Magazine still of a twinset-wearing girl from the '50s beaming, in no time, someone will produce a knee-sock-and-Bermuda-shorts-beclad, brooding '50s coed.

But brooding isn't cynicism. I don't really know as I never lived through it, but it seems to me the Ivy era was less cynical, more optimistic (rightly or wrongly) and that a trad girlfriend shouldn't look as if she couldn't care less if she lived or died.

Edit add: Just saw Gamma's post - makes sense, God forbid one wasn't unhappy even when attractively attired.


----------



## Oldsport

I was going to post the same response, but, thought it was so obviously an ad, I didn't need to. I actually have that photo saved to my camera-roll. My Daughter wanted some ideas and I showed it to her. Quite honestly, I'll take pouty and dressed like that over pouty and a hoodie and yoga pants all day, every day.



gamma68 said:


> ^ I believe this photo is from a Ralph Lauren ad. Hence the pouty appearance.


----------



## Oldsarge

If you want Trad/Preppy with smiles got to Tumblr.com and check out the site called Oliviascharmedlife. I want the twenty million it would take to live like that!


----------



## RyeGuy

Tell me, how does a girl like you get to be a girl like you?

I'm late 40s so Eva was a little before my time. I remember getting on a Hitchcock kick for a couple of years in my late teens, and it might not surprise you to know I fantasized about meeting someone like her. I don't know if she's a trad girlfriend but I have to believe she would go for a trad guy.


----------



## RyeGuy

How about a game of solitaire?

Aw, then there's Janet. Maybe I just have a thing for women on trains. Who drink large tumblers of scotch.


----------



## Fading Fast

RyeGuy said:


> Tell me, how does a girl like you get to be a girl like you?
> 
> I'm late 40s so Eva was a little before my time. I remember getting on a Hitchcock kick for a couple of years in my late teens, and it might not surprise you to know I fantasized about meeting someone like her. I don't know if she's a trad girlfriend but I have to believe she would go for a trad guy.


Like you, she's a little before my time, but I "discovered" her in my 20s in old movies and knew there was something really there (besides just a killer three-part name).

I think you are on to something with Ms. Saint, as she, IMHO, classed up the movies she was in.

To be sure, she was in her element in "North by Northwest" playing the aloof, elegantly attired, maybe spy chasing / being chased by the urbain, trad Cary Grant (wearing one of the greatest Trad suits ever), but that was easy for a trad girl.

Where she showed her trad street creed was in "On the Waterfront." She might have been playing a girl from the blue-collar, seedy waterfront, but she was a bubble of clean and grace in that gritty landscape. She was able to pull out of him what little good and decency Brando's punchy and debauched character had left. That's a trad girlfriend doing her job.


----------



## AnotherAndy

_____


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....but, but, the photograph must be a good one to be able to evoke such visceral reaction(s) from so many of those viewing it...yes, no?


----------



## SG_67

Fading Fast said:


> Like you, she's a little before my time, but I "discovered" her in my 20s in old movies and knew there was something really there (besides just a killer three-part name).
> 
> I think you are on to something with Ms. Saint, as she, IMHO, classed up the movies she was in.
> 
> To be sure, she was in her element in "North by Northwest" playing the aloof, elegantly attired, maybe spy chasing / being chased by the urbain, trad Cary Grant (wearing one of the greatest Trad suits ever), but that was easy for a trad girl.
> 
> Where she showed her trad street creed was in "On the Waterfront." She might have been playing a girl from the blue-collar, seedy waterfront, but she was a bubble of clean and grace in that gritty landscape. She was able to pull out of him what little good and decency Brando's punchy and debauched character had left. That's a trad girlfriend doing her job.


My wife and I have tickets for the CSO in May to see North By Northwest on the big screen as the orchestra performs the score live. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Fading Fast

SG_67 said:


> My wife and I have tickets for the CSO in May to see North By Northwest on the big screen as the orchestra performs the score live. Looking forward to it.


That sounds outstanding.


----------



## RyeGuy

Fading Fast said:


> Like you, she's a little before my time, but I "discovered" her in my 20s in old movies and knew there was something really there (besides just a killer three-part name).
> 
> I think you are on to something with Ms. Saint, as she, IMHO, classed up the movies she was in.
> 
> To be sure, she was in her element in "North by Northwest" playing the aloof, elegantly attired, maybe spy chasing / being chased by the urbain, trad Cary Grant (wearing one of the greatest Trad suits ever), but that was easy for a trad girl.
> 
> Where she showed her trad street creed was in "On the Waterfront." She might have been playing a girl from the blue-collar, seedy waterfront, but she was a bubble of clean and grace in that gritty landscape. She was able to pull out of him what little good and decency Brando's punchy and debauched character had left. That's a trad girlfriend doing her job.


I'm ashamed to admit I have never seen On the Waterfront. I'll be adding it to my queue...


----------



## Fading Fast

RyeGuy said:


> I'm ashamed to admit I have never seen On the Waterfront. I'll be adding it to my queue...


Well worth it. The movie spends the time necessary building the details of the story and the characters so that the climactic moments are deep and meaningful.

It doesn't hurt that the cast is incredibly strong - yes, Brando, but also, Steiger (never gave a bad performance in his life), Malden (his best role ever?) and Cobb are at the tops of their game.

You also have the young and seraphic Eva Marie Saint trying desperately to wash away all the filth, corruptions, despair and dissolution that seeped into Brando's character from the waterfront. And she looks really good trying.

And it is filmed in glorious Black and White.

Finally, there's some good trad clothes eye candy sprinkled throughout.


----------



## AnotherAndy

!!!!!!


----------



## gamma68

My wife told me she recently read an article that stated a woman shouldn't wear tweed if she wants to avoid looking "old." Something along the lines of tweed looking "dowdy."

Now I view that Ralph Lauren photo from a different perspective. Would those outfits look good on women who aren't slender 20-somethings?


----------



## eagle2250

The gal looking over my left shoulder in my avatar pic just brought me, sitting before this damned keyboard, a fresh cup of Joe, served with a brilliant smile! What a nice thing to do. Now if that isn't a Trad girlfriend, I just don't know what would fit that description?


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> My wife told me she recently read an article that stated a woman shouldn't wear tweed if she wants to avoid looking "old." Something along the lines of tweed looking "dowdy."
> 
> Now I view that Ralph Lauren photo from a different perspective. Would those outfits look good on women who aren't slender 20-somethings?


IMHO, it's all facts, specifics and circumstances. To be sure, I understand the "heavy" matronly tweed look she's referencing.

But with a pair of jeans (as shown in the RL add), a well-tailored cut to the tweed sport coat, and the rest of the outfit having a fresh and simple feel, if the woman, of any age, has the right outlook and attitude, it can look young and attractive.

For men or women, dressing trad - especially if one hews tightly to the heyday's modus operandi - can come off a bit dowdy or, at least, uniform and dated. But if the clothes are well tailored, combined in a fresh way or with some modern elements sprinkled in - it can look very young and sporty (especially, now that a lot of the Trad look has been coopted by the Hipsters).

You have to know yourself and what works or doesn't.


----------



## ouinon

Tweeds certainly didn't look dowdy on Lady Mary of Downton Abbey!









Of course, she is very young and slender as well.

But I agree with FF that many trad staples have dowdy/costumey potential, and that most can avoid this potential simply by being tailored & worn in a contemporary (read: not necessarily trendy) way.


----------



## Fading Fast

ouinon said:


> Tweeds certainly didn't look dowdy on Lady Mary of Downton Abbey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, she is very young and slender as well.
> 
> But I agree with FF that many trad staples have dowdy/costumey potential, and that most can avoid this potential simply by being tailored & worn in a contemporary (read: not necessarily trendy) way.


I agree with all the above, but would also add that Lady Mary (Michelle Dockery) can't look bad and is built to wear clothes - tall, lean, angular, well proportioned, long limbed. Even in her new show, "Good Behavior," where she's supposed to be a low-rent, drug addict, grifter, she elevates the "street" clothes she wears to almost casual chic. Some people have just been touch from above to almost always look good.


----------



## Reddington




----------



## jimw

Mary Tyler Moore: 'trad' as her life and times dictated, and always beautiful, graceful and talented. May she rest in peace:


----------



## David J. Cooper

jimw said:


> Mary Tyler Moore: 'trad' as her life and times dictated, and always beautiful, graceful and talented. May she rest in peace:


Bravo. Laura Petrie in capris.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Lauren Bacall & daughter.

https://postimg.org/image/ru692navn/


----------



## Doctor Damage

Nice penny loafers on Deborah Kerr.

https://postimg.org/image/dpd7yaxmt/


----------



## FJW

gamma68 said:


> My wife told me she recently read an article that stated a woman shouldn't wear tweed if she wants to avoid looking "old." Something along the lines of tweed looking "dowdy."


Fake News!


----------



## Oldsarge

Horsefeathers! It's all in the cut and the fit.


----------



## Cassadine

'









I think this works.


----------



## Randy Carson




----------



## poppies

Randy Carson said:


>


An Ivy Style reader?


----------



## Randy Carson

poppies said:


> An Ivy Style reader?


----------



## gamma68

Inger Stevens


----------



## charphar

Doctor Damage said:


> Nice penny loafers on Deborah Kerr.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/dpd7yaxmt/


Wait...Deborah Kerr had shoes? Who knew?


----------



## Randy Carson




----------



## eagle2250

It all started back when she was wearing skirts with box pleats and knee socks to have her picture taken at the harbor!


----------



## Doctor Damage

1973 Cadillac brochure


----------



## gr8w8er

Isn't the obvious girl Kate Hepburn, she of NE fame? I'm sure someone would have already called her out and I just missed it.

Always my favorite.


----------



## Brio1

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuCKh69WIAEOvom.jpg

Well , at least she is wearing tartan .


----------



## Fading Fast

gr8w8er said:


> Isn't the obvious girl Kate Hepburn, she of NE fame? I'm sure someone would have already called her out and I just missed it.
> 
> Always my favorite.


I'd agree. In her day, Hepburn was seen as a bit of a style iconoclast as she wore trousers in situations that, at that time, wasn't done. But looking back, her clothes are very Trad and, even, many times Ivy overall. Also, regarding her affinity for trousers, dressing with element of / or echoes of men's clothing has a long Ivy girl tradition. And that voice is pure East Coast trad.


----------



## SG_67

Well, she was raised in Connecticut and went to Bryn Mawr so it did come a bit naturally to her.


----------



## jkidd41011

I always wondered what the big deal was about Audrey Hepburn. Then one night last year I was flipping through the channels and breakfast at Tiffany’s was on.....after that I got it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

jkidd41011 said:


> I always wondered what the big deal was about Audrey Hepburn. Then one night last year I was flipping through the channels and breakfast at Tiffany's was on.....after that I got it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She does jump off the screen in that one. In particular, in the scene in the strip-tease bar, she gives a very nuanced but impactful performance mainly through just facial expressions. More broadly, she shows a heck of a lot of range in that movie.


----------



## jkidd41011

Like the woman, dog, and Rover....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GRH

Fading Fast said:


> She does jump off the screen in that one. In particular, in the scene in the strip-tease bar, she gives a very nuanced but impactful performance mainly through just facial expressions. More broadly, she shows a heck of a lot of range in that movie.


Speaking of nuances, m







ay I direct your attention here 



 ?


----------



## Doctor Damage

These two women have very famous fathers.

https://postimg.org/image/72sn8d6sb/ https://postimg.org/image/pid45tq2j/


----------



## Charles Dana

I don't know what a Trad girlfriend looks like, but I know what she’s looking for.

In the “Want Ads” section of the Daily Princetonian for November 2, 1948, the following item is listed first:

“GIRL FROM VASSAR interested in meeting Princeton man. Object: to determine truth of rumor that the natural shoulder look as featured by the Student Tailor Shop, Murray-Dodge Hall, is the real thing.”

I guess guerilla marketing isn’t as new as I thought.

I hope the Vassar lass found her natural shoulder man.


----------



## jkidd41011

Not everyone ages like Jennifer Aniston or Dick Clark.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doctor Damage

^^ That one has aged well. And I'd rather have the mid-70s Cadillac (500 cubes!) even though having owned a German car I fully understand how awesome they were in the old days.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Tod Hackett said:


> A Trad girlfriend must be well proportioned...
> 
> View attachment 21079
> 
> 
> Case in point - our 80s Martha is as leggy as she is handy.


Thanks for posting that great pic. I knew she started out as a model and that pic proves it.


----------



## gamma68

Doctor Damage said:


> Thanks for posting that great pic. I knew she started out as a model and that pic proves it.


Here's a video that proves it. Martha was just 15 when she plays the "active wife" in this Lifebuoy commercial:


----------



## eagle2250

An updated photo (taken just two days back!) of my ideal Trad girlfriend! Hard to believe she's also known as SWMBO! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> An updated photo (taken just two days back!) of my ideal Trad girlfriend! Hard to believe she's also known as SWMBO! LOL.
> 
> View attachment 21544


Is that your wife?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Yes, my friend, she is the lovely lady who did me the honor of becoming my Bride awhile back.


----------



## RedBluff

Tod Hackett said:


> Ooh, ooh - Avanti, no Priscilla, no 280SE Cabriolet - never mind, I' ll take all three...
> 
> View attachment 21480
> 
> 
> make that four...
> 
> View attachment 21481
> 
> 
> On second thought...
> 
> View attachment 21482
> 
> 
> I'll just have the 280SE please...


JMHO...but Miss Barnes still looks very nice for being 64 years old.


----------



## ran23

Did Meghan make this list?


----------



## Doctor Damage

UCLA 1980


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Mine is cute as a button and likes bourbon and football. Forty three years on July twelfth!


----------



## derum




----------



## FLMike

TKI67 said:


> Mine is cute as a button and likes bourbon and football. Forty three years on July twelfth!


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

FLMike said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


ok, time to learn how


----------



## FLMike

TKI67 said:


> ok, time to learn how


I was just joshing with you anyway!


----------



## Fading Fast

Doctor Damage said:


> UCLA 1980


Note the one "rebel" with the Polo, not Lacoste, logo - she probably also smoked cigarettes out behind the gym during lunch.



derum said:


> View attachment 22903


Natalie Wood had a trad quality; although, I'm not digging that outfit on her. But darn if the King of Cool doesn't look trad perfect.


----------



## eagle2250

Mrs Eagle sweetly reminding me, "We have a dinner date...time to get off that computer...don't make me come in there!"


----------



## Howard

Does The Victorian Era count as trad or is that going way too far back?


----------



## Howard

Howard said:


> Does The Victorian Era count as trad or is that going way too far back?











OR How about this:









Is this trad enough?


----------



## TerryM

Albert said:


> Hm.
> 
> I think a trad girlfriend should be blonde, conservative and always wear make-up (except when sleeping).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's just my personal preference.
> 
> Cheers,
> A.
> 
> (No, my girlfriend is not blond. But she wears Harris Tweed. And riding boots. And breeches.)
> 
> Edited in order to get the picture right.


Going way back in the thread but I found your girl


----------



## Doctor Damage

Howard said:


> Does The Victorian Era count as trad or is that going way too far back?


It's too far back since Ivy League style is pretty much a 20th century thing. But I realize your question was probably not serious, lol


----------



## gamma68

Howard said:


>


This woman has _crazy _eyes. Could be Lizzie Borden.


----------



## TerryM

So, if you are going to Victorian, let's go farther. The pearls are a trad giveaway.


----------



## SG_67




----------



## Howard

gamma68 said:


> This woman has _crazy _eyes. Could be Lizzie Borden.


How can you tell?


----------



## eagle2250

SG_67 said:


>


At risk of sounding repetitive, "the pearls are Trad!" LOL.


----------



## SG_67

Let's not forget Ms. Hathaway.










She was a Vassar girl you know!


----------



## Corcovado

Howard said:


> OR How about this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this trad enough?


Pictures of Lilly, made my life so wonderful.


----------



## Corcovado

Dreamin' is free.


----------



## Pentheos

Isn't Muffy the ultimate trad partner?


----------



## Howard

Corcovado said:


> Pictures of Lilly, made my life so wonderful.


Was she an actress?


----------



## FLMike

Pentheos said:


> Isn't Muffy the ultimate trad partner?


Sure, insofar as your avatar rig is the ultimate trad outfit. Think about that.


----------



## Pentheos

FLMike said:


> Sure, insofar as your avatar rig is the ultimate trad outfit. Think about that.


Upon seeing this photo, an old girlfriend said, "It looks like J Crew threw up."


----------



## TerryM

Corcovado said:


> Dreamin' is free.


 Rapture


----------



## Corcovado

Howard said:


> Was she an actress?


No her photo reminded me of Lillie Langtry a bit. (She's actually much prettyier than Lillie Langtry.) And then in turn I thought of the song by the Who, that's all.


----------



## Doctor Damage

from the Schoffell twitter feed


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

She drinks bourbon and watches football!

Tim


----------



## eagle2250

^^
"She drinks bourbon and watches football!" A winning combination for a real life...a happy life, my friend! :beer:


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> "She drinks bourbon and watches football!" A winning combination for a real life...a happy life, my friend! :beer:


I agree - all is very good on your front, carry on.

I've known many women who enjoy watching football - my girlfriend being one - but very few who enthusiastically drink any of the "brown" liquors.

I have no idea what the industry statistics show, but in my not-at-all-scientfiic experience, most women - who drink liquor (not just wine and beer) - go for the clear ones.


----------



## Fading Fast

I saw this illustration posted by Flanderian in the Vintage Esquire Illustration thread and thought she fit the bill:








And, oh what a different time it was when she and her 12" of exposed leg can be described, titillatingly, as "the girl with the incredible gams."


----------



## eagle2250

^^Given the publication date of the vintage Esquire magazine that the illustration was taken from, the lady in question was before perhaps all of our respective time(s), but in the context of her day, she was a 'hottie' for sure!


----------



## Doctor Damage




----------



## poppies

This thread cracks me up every time it comes up again.


----------



## Oldsarge

In contrast to most internet pictures of pulchritudinous women who are significantly clothing-challenged.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Newman’s watch though.


----------



## SG_67

Tod Hackett said:


> Tuesday Weld -
> 
> "The Fugitive"
> 
> View attachment 32596
> 
> 
> "Pretty Poison"
> 
> View attachment 32597


It doesn't get anymore "trad" than her. Isn't she descended from a Brahmin family who originally came over on the Mayflower?


----------



## Dhaller

SG_67 said:


> It doesn't get anymore "trad" than her. Isn't she descended from a Brahmin family who originally came over on the Mayflower?


This prompted me to Google the Weld family; I can't get over what awesome names they have.

A few gems:

Lothrop Motley Weld II
Ludovicus Weld
Ezra Greenleaf Weld
Eleazer Weld

If these aren't Edward Gorey characters, who is?

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

Or possibly Terry Pratchett!


----------



## Fading Fast

Tod Hackett said:


> Michelle Phillips - the intersection of preppy, hippie, and beat for those times a Tradly youth wants to get a little spicy...
> 
> View attachment 33035
> 
> 
> Blonde? Check. E-Type? Check. Freaky Beatnik? Don't worry, you can take him no sweat...
> 
> View attachment 33036
> 
> 
> Admit it - the first thing you noticed was Warren's camel polo.


At that moment in time - the top pic in particular - she looked so the girl next door (of your dreams) that even when she went all hIppie, she still basically just looked like the girl next door in costume.


----------



## Oldsarge

Tod Hackett said:


> Michelle Phillips - the intersection of preppy, hippie, and beat for those times a Tradly youth wants to get a little spicy...
> 
> View attachment 33035
> 
> 
> Blonde? Check. E-Type? Check. Freaky Beatnik? Don't worry, you can take him no sweat...
> 
> View attachment 33036
> 
> 
> Admit it - the first thing you noticed was Warren's camel polo.


No, it wasn't. However, it was the third . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

Tod Hackett said:


> ...
> 
> _
> View attachment 33518
> _
> 
> Françoise Madeleine Hardy
> 
> And this concludes this week's leg (oddly free of legs for a leg-man) of the Tod Hackett Tour de France...


Can never take my eyes off her in "Grand Prix."

Very loud engines and Hardy are "Grand Prix."


----------



## challer

Nope



Tod Hackett said:


> Michelle Phillips - the intersection of preppy, hippie, and beat for those times a Tradly youth wants to get a little spicy...
> 
> View attachment 33035
> 
> 
> Blonde? Check. E-Type? Check. Freaky Beatnik? Don't worry, you can take him no sweat...
> 
> View attachment 33036
> 
> 
> Admit it - the first thing you noticed was Warren's camel polo.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Yep.



Tod Hackett said:


> Michelle Phillips - the intersection of preppy, hippie, and beat for those times a Tradly youth wants to get a little spicy...
> 
> View attachment 33035
> 
> 
> Blonde? Check. E-Type? Check. Freaky Beatnik? Don't worry, you can take him no sweat...
> 
> View attachment 33036
> 
> 
> Admit it - the first thing you noticed was Warren's camel polo.


----------



## eagle2250

Tod Hackett said:


> Almost a full week has gone by without my posting to this thread? For shame...
> 
> Far be it for me to rekindle "The Great Aran Sweater Controversy", please - however - allow me to opine that this one will certainly keep you warm all through those long, cold winter months -
> 
> View attachment 33517
> 
> 
> Natasha Poly, _Vogue_ (Paris) cover for the November 2018 issue.
> 
> O.K. gents, so how long do you think it'll be before this hopeful and righteous look hits the Mid-West in a large way displacing the horrors I witness daily?
> 
> _<crickets>_
> 
> I know, I know you are a pure and chaste sort of Tradly guy who neither abides such decadent, hedonistic imagery nor the delights of the flesh it promises. Instead, can I maybe tempt you with a slightly more puritanical restrained _un chien shaggy_?
> 
> _
> View attachment 33518
> _
> 
> Françoise Madeleine Hardy
> 
> And this concludes this week's leg (oddly free of legs for a leg-man) of the Tod Hackett Tour de France...


Egad! Natasha might "keep one warm all through those long, cold winter months," but she might also get a few of us killed. Hell hath no fury like SWMBO provoked!


----------



## New Old Stock

Buddy of mine (who likes to poke fun at my 'old man' style) sent me this article asking if this is what I was looking for in a woman. Dressing Trad is one thing, cosplaying your entire life takes dedication! :crazy:

https://nypost.com/2019/09/30/woman-quits-job-to-spoil-husband-like-a-1950s-housewife/


----------



## Doctor Damage

New Old Stock said:


> Buddy of mine (who likes to poke fun at my 'old man' style) sent me this article asking if this is what I was looking for in a woman. Dressing Trad is one thing, cosplaying your entire life takes dedication! :crazy:
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/09/30/woman-quits-job-to-spoil-husband-like-a-1950s-housewife/


The last thing I would ever want is a woman like that. Her understanding of the 1950s "homemaker"s life is naive. If this was the 1950s there's a good chance her beloved husband would knock her around when he got drunk from being pissed off at his crappy job, or her isolation at home during the day would lead to her own alcohol problem, or her sex life would be totally unsatisfying, or... you get the picture. It's wasn't all roses and lace. I know a woman kinda sorta like that. And it's no surprise to me that the woman in the article and my acquaintance both seem to like "man-child" men. As you say New Old Stock, it's cosplay nonsense. Might as well be a furry or something.


----------



## eagle2250

What in blue blazes happened to my Trad Girlfriend? She went from wearing pleated shirts and bulky knit sweaters back in the early 1970's (even had a classic Poodle skirt she wore to a themed event at the Officers Club) and over time has morphed into the occasional AmJack! :crazy:


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Eagle - You are a very lucky man.


----------



## Color 8

Doctor Damage said:


> The last thing I would ever want is a woman like that. Her understanding of the 1950s "homemaker"s life is naive. If this was the 1950s there's a good chance her beloved husband would knock her around when he got drunk from being pissed off at his crappy job, or her isolation at home during the day would lead to her own alcohol problem, or her sex life would be totally unsatisfying, or... you get the picture. It's wasn't all roses and lace. I know a woman kinda sorta like that. And it's no surprise to me that the woman in the article and my acquaintance both seem to like "man-child" men. As you say New Old Stock, it's cosplay nonsense. Might as well be a furry or something.


Contrary to popular opinion, all men weren't drunken cavemen, nor were all women frustrated simps, prior to the current Age of Enlightenment.


----------



## SG_67

This thread is infinitely entertaining. From fetish porn to a course in gender studies.


----------



## Color 8

SG_67 said:


> This thread is infinitely entertaining. From fetish porn to a course in gender studies.


I'm pretty sure that's a girl


----------



## Shaver

SG_67 said:


> This thread is infinitely entertaining. From fetish porn to a course in grievance studies.


FTFY🤭


----------



## 127.72 MHz

SG_67 said:


> This thread is infinitely entertaining. From fetish porn to a course in gender studies.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> And it will not be morphing into anything else.


----------



## David J. Cooper

For those of you looking for an up to date look at the only surviving member of the Mamas and Papas watch the excellent Netflix documentary, Echo in the Canyon.


----------



## Color 8

David J. Cooper said:


> For those of you looking for an up to date look at the only surviving member of the Mamas and Papas watch the excellent Netflix documentary, Echo in the Canyon.


Has 60's counter-culture become "Trad" ?


----------



## David J. Cooper

She was mentioned earlier. If you are the thread drift police, start with the 135 page thread on Red Meat.


----------



## Color 8

David J. Cooper said:


> She was mentioned earlier. If you are the thread drift police, start with the 135 page thread on Red Meat.


I meant it as a legitimate question. Many of the most radical aspects of 60's counter-culture have become mainstream and mundane. God knows, half the Liberal politicians of the 60's would be considered rock-ribbed Conservatives by today's standards.


----------



## David J. Cooper

You are over thinking my post. There was a mention of Michelle Phillips, I saw her in the film , I mentioned it.

Are these figures now considered Trad or non Trad ? I don’t care. The film is great, Jakob Dylan wears a great Pea Coat , so , that’s all I got.


----------

